# Regelmäßige Touren der Mandelbachtaler Schlammspritzer



## vega970 (4. September 2007)

Hallo Schlammspritzer,

Treffpunkt Samstag 14:00 beim Bäcker, ist das noch so? 

Könnte am Samstag mitfahren, MTB. 

Grüße Vega970


----------



## dreiradchampion (5. September 2007)

Ich hoffe doch das es noch so ist,würde auch mitfahren.
Gruß euer Dreiradchampion!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (5. September 2007)

Grundsätzlich ja, aber ich fürchte dass es bei mir diese Woche wieder nicht klappt.


----------



## puremalt (7. September 2007)

Hey Vega, guter Thread.  

Ich kann leider am WE schon wieder nicht, da ich mit alten Kolleeche in den Vogesen wandern bin.

Aber danach wird's unbedingt Zeit für die Dingbert- und Wendel- Vorbereitung. Bin schon fast eingerostet.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (7. September 2007)

Hallole,

auch bei mir sieht´s dieses und nächstes Wochenende terminlich nicht so gut 

aus. :-((     Erst Geburtstagsfeier in KA dann Vereinsfahrt mit NABÜ.

Wünsche aber trotzdem allen, die mitfahren viel Spaß.


----------



## vega970 (12. September 2007)

Hallo Schlammspritzer,

war eine schöne Tour am letzten Samstag , aber ein Teil vom Marathon fehlt noch, könnten wir dann am Samstag fahren. 14:00 beim Bäcker in Ormesheim

Alternativ: Mit dem RR nach Bitche   , dann Abfahrt 13:30.

Meldet euch.

Grüße aus Karlsruhe
Vega970


----------



## Klinger (12. September 2007)

...und was in aller Welt willst Du mit dem *R*olls *R*oyce in Bitche????   

Gruß
W


----------



## Oberaggi (12. September 2007)

14h wird bei mir etwas knapp wegen Fußball, aber ich könnte ja später zu euch stoßen.


----------



## dreiradchampion (14. September 2007)

Hallo ihr Kurbelverbieger!
Mir ist`s Egal wohin wir fahren habe zeit,müsste nur wissen mit welchem Rad oder soll ich mit beiden kommen?
Komme auf jeden fall ,und zieht euch warm an habe mein bike getunt.
Also bis Samstag liebe Güße Euer Wasserträger!!!!


----------



## puremalt (14. September 2007)

Hi, werde auch dabeisein.

@dreiradchampion: wenn ein getuntetes Rad dabei ist, wird uns schon von selbst warm werden ;-)

Dazu fällt mir eben ein Gedicht von Heinz Erhard ein:

Der Ritter Fips bemerkt bald: 
wenn's Winter wird, dann ist es kalt.
Drum war sein Harnisch -was von Reiz war- 
von Kopf bis Fuß im Innern heizbar.
Doch ritt er durch die Stadt, so litt er,
rief man: "Da kommt der warme Ritter"


----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. September 2007)

Schade da verpass ich ja wieder das Beste:-(

Hoffentlich hält das Tuning bis St. Ingbert, dort kannst Du es sicher gut
gebrauchen.
Bin Heute einen Teil der Strecke gefahren (ab DB-Trail bis Spielplatz-Downhill)

Bei einigermaßen annehmbaren Wetter werd ich wohl doch auf der Mitteldistanz starten. Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit morgens nachzumelden!!

Viel Spaß am Samstag, Grampa hat sicher noch ein paar Gedichte parat?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (15. September 2007)

Hi,
konnte leider nicht mitfahren, da ich Enkel hüten musste.

Aber 'n Gedicht hab ich trotzdem noch:

Die Gans erwacht im grauen Forst
erstaunt in einem Adlerhorst.
Sie blickt sich um und denkt betroffen:
"Mein lieber Schwan, war ich besoffen"


----------



## vega970 (15. September 2007)

Hallo Puremalt,

Gedicht hin und her, heute war es wieder schwer,viele Trails auf und nieder
doch am Schluss fanden wir uns wieder, beim allseits beliebten WB.  
Grüße
Vega970:


----------



## Oberaggi (16. September 2007)

Bilder von gestern sind im Fotoalbum.
Hier auch noch die Google-Datei dazu.


----------



## Klinger (18. September 2007)

Gibts am Sa einen Bäcker-Termin oder sind alle im Dingmert-Fiewer???


----------



## puremalt (19. September 2007)

Bin zum ersten Mal in Dingbert dabei, hab von daher jetzt schon erhöhte Temperatur (obwohl Rad nicht getunt). Samstag bin ich daher wahrscheinlich radlos.




Auf einem Baume saß ein Specht.
Der Baum war hoch. Dem Specht war schlecht.


----------



## Klinger (19. September 2007)

Bei Übertemperatur-Problemen aller Art kann ich nur Hopfenkaltschale empfehlen (am besten die 500ml-Ampullen)!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (20. September 2007)

Hallo, 

werde am Samstag fahren wie immer, 14:00 beim Bäcker.

Genaues kommt noch, auch der Treffpunkt für die Teilnehmer aus
der Landeshaupt. 

@Puremalt, kannst ruhig mitfahren. " Vorbelastung "  

Grüße .... noch aus Karlsruhe 

Vega970


----------



## Klinger (20. September 2007)

... versuche (mit ausreichend Reserveschläuchen im Rucksack!!!) über Dudweiler anzureisen


----------



## Schlammspritzer (21. September 2007)

Also ich bin voll im Fieber..................!!!!


----------



## vega970 (22. September 2007)

Hallo,

allen Teilnehmer des " Bank1Saar IGB Marathon" viel Erfolg 
und immer genug Luft !!! wo immer sie gebraucht wird.

Und unserem "Junior Schlammspritzer" alles Gute zum Geburtstag   

Und mir für St. Wendel auch Gutes Wetter.

Grüße

Vega970


----------



## Oberaggi (23. September 2007)

Für alle, die nicht wissen welchen Bäcker wir meinen, hier noch die Google-Position dazu. 
Nächste Woche dann bei schlechtem Wetter beim Bäcker oder bei gutem in St. Wendel.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (26. September 2007)

Ist nach dem St. Ingbert- Fieber nun das St. Wendel- Fieber ausgebrochen?

Oder wird am Samstag auch "normal" gefahren?

Ich werd dann mal geg. 14,00 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein!!

(St. Wendel ist mir echt zu teuer :-((!!)


----------



## vega970 (27. September 2007)

Hallo Schlammspritzer,

wenn's trocken ist fahre ich St. Wendel, wenns in St.Wendel regnet
wird es auch beim Bäcker regnen, oder ?? 

Aber am Samstag ist es TROCKEN mindestens von oben. 

Grüße
Vega970


----------



## Oberaggi (27. September 2007)

Also ich kann mir WND leisten  
Habe ja auch letzte Woche gespart.  
Das mit dem Wetter kriegen die auch noch hin.


----------



## puremalt (28. September 2007)

Ich bin noch unschlüssig, was WND angeht. Sitze die ganze Woche schon in der Schweiz. Entscheide erst heute abend, je nach Bodenfeuchte im Saarland.
Alternative wäre CTF Wissembourg am Sonntag.


----------



## Oberaggi (28. September 2007)

Oh wie billig: Die ganze Woche Höhentraining machen, jetzt zaudern und dann morgen in WND alle abhängen  
Wenn du vom WB wegbleibst passts auch mit der Bodenfeuchte :kotz: 
Oder hast du das mehr meteorologisch gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (28. September 2007)

Viel Spaß am Sa in St Wendel oder sonstwo.
Ich bin ein Schaffer und habe für so komische Sachen wie mit dem Radel durch den Acker zu fahren am Sa keine Zeit heul: )


----------



## Schlammspritzer (3. Oktober 2007)

Na, sind alle Wunden geleckt?

Dann können wir ja diesen Samstag wieder zur Tagesordnung bzw. zur "Lemberg-

Vorbereitung" übergehen.   (14:00 Uhr b.B.)

Vielleicht hört man mal wieder ein paar Zitate von Heinz Erhard? 

Würde mich freuen!


----------



## Oberaggi (3. Oktober 2007)

Bin am Samstag dabei und schlage vor Richtung blaue PUR zu fahren.


----------



## Klinger (4. Oktober 2007)

Bin dabei 14:00 bB


----------



## puremalt (4. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir nur ein "eventuell", weil ich unter UmstÃ¤nden am Samstag anfange, meiner Schwester einen Gartenteich zu bauen (was mich dann noch mehrere Wochenenden beschÃ¤ftigen wird). 
Aber fÃ¼r Lemberg habe ich mir auf jeden Fall freigenommen.

Und MEINE NEUE LAMPE IST FERTIG       



Das Reh springt hoch, das Reh springt weit.
Warum auch nicht â es hat ja Zeit!


----------



## Klinger (4. Oktober 2007)

Die Lampe: Infrarot mit Nachtsichtgerät oder richtig mit Licht???


----------



## vega970 (4. Oktober 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Bei mir nur ein "eventuell", weil ich unter Umständen am Samstag anfange, meiner Schwester einen Gartenteich zu bauen (was mich dann noch mehrere Wochenenden beschäftigen wird).
> Aber für Lemberg habe ich mir auf jeden Fall freigenommen.
> 
> Ja, wenn mann auch immer erst zur Mittagszeit anfängt, dauerd es halt länger.
> ...


----------



## puremalt (5. Oktober 2007)

Klinger schrieb:


> Die Lampe: Infrarot mit Nachtsichtgerät oder richtig mit Licht???



Licht. Aber richtig. Nachtsichtgeräte sind was für Eingangster.
Konkret: Doppel-Gardena mit 20W 10° und 24° IRC Halogen an 14,4V LiIon-Akku und elektronischer Dimmersteuerung.

Wird's bald dunkel?


----------



## Klinger (5. Oktober 2007)

@puremalt:
Ich bin beeindruckt.
Dachte bis jetzt immer daß das Licht aus Richtung Ensheim vom Flughafen-Tower her kommt, vielleicht sollte ich das nochmal überdenken!!!!

Wie langen brennen die Laternen bis der Akku platt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (9. Oktober 2007)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wie langen brennen die Laternen bis der Akku platt ist?



Ich kann immer nur im Wechsel schalten, also nicht beide zusammen (will den Wald ja nicht anzünden  ). Dann sollte der Akku ca. 4-5 Stunden halten. Genau weiss ich es nicht, da ich letztes Jahr mit meinem ersten Selbstbau nur maximal 3,5 Stunden unterwegs war.
Aber LiIon ist klasse. 'n bißchen teuer (ca 150  für den Akku inkl. Ladegerät), und 'n bißchen knifflige Bastelei, aber kein Memoryeffekt, kein Selbstentladen, keine Kälteempfindlichkeit und relativ leicht (ca 700 gr). 

Guckst du hier: http://cop.webbag.de/bikelight/index.php/Hauptseite
und hier: http://www-users.rwth-aachen.de/Tobias.Hahn/frameset_lux.htm
und hier: http://web.inf.tu-dresden.de/~te648038/lampensteuerung/


----------



## Klinger (9. Oktober 2007)

Da kommt mein Blei-Klotz nicht mit.

Danke für die Links.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (9. Oktober 2007)

Gute Akkus gibt es auch bei www.m3shop.com die haben extra Fahrradakkus
im Programm.
Ist alles integriert Schutzschaltung, Tiefenentladungsschutz, Kapazitätsanzeige und alles schön in einer Flasche.

Ich hab den 11,1 V 10Ah an dem ich zur zeit noch eine 24W HID
 (selbstbau) Lampe betreibe hält mit dem Akku z. 4,5 h

Gruss


----------



## Klinger (9. Oktober 2007)

Da bin ich gespannt ob ich diese Saison mal im Wäldle bei Nacht (siehe dort!) jemand mit so einer Super-Trooper-Lampe treffe!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich will ja nicht die angeregte Lampen-Debatte unterbrechen!!  

Aber Lemberg steht vor der Tür und ich kann nicht mit    

Aber hier:    http://www.davidbauerhuette.at.tt/    ist es sicher auch ganz 

schön. Bin dort mit meiner Familie bis übernächsten Sonntag! Somit falle ich 
schon wieder für die nächste Samstagstour aus!

Und den Samstag drauf am 27.10. geht`s bei mir auch wieder nicht!! 

Da nehme ich mit meinen alten Kart-Kollegen an dieser Veranstaltung:  

http://www.vollgas-fuer-st-josef.de/html/teams.html       teil. (geht übers ganze Wochenende!!)

Wir nennen uns die : DABBA DABBA RÄSER !!!

Ich hoffe schon jetzt auf auf rege Unterstützung von meine Bike-Kameraden 

Also Viel Spaß in Lemberg und bis bald   Schlammspr....


----------



## Klinger (11. Oktober 2007)

@Schlammspritzer: Viel Spaß auf der Hüttn, ich hoffe Du nimmst das Bike mit zum Schlammspritzen!!!

Pfalz am Sa jemand nicht mit ins benachbarte östliche Ausland fährt: wie wärs mit einer kleinen Tour auf dem Halden-Rundweg, fast genauso toll wie die PUR (aber nur fast!!!)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo alle,

viel Spass und gute Erholung den Urlaubern, ich bin am Samstag
in Lemberg mit dem Rest der Mandelbachtaler.
Nächste Woche habe ich auch Urlaub (Schaff-Urlaub-daheim), 
wenn mein Rücken Lemberg ordentlich übersteht, werde ich evtl. 
nächste Woche eine Runde fahren können.  

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Oberaggi (20. Oktober 2007)

Also dann heute wie gehabt um 14h beim Bäcker!


----------



## puremalt (22. Oktober 2007)

Meine Herrn, wie sieht es aus mit einem Winterpokalteam "Schlammspritzer" ? (oder Schneematschspritzer ?)
Ich wäre dabei, wenn ich auch diesen Winter bestimmt nicht so viel fahren werde wie letztes Jahr, weil ich wahrscheinlich weniger Zeit habe.

Wer noch?

Allez, wetzt die Spikes und ladet die Akkus!


----------



## vega970 (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

bin dabei. 

Grüße aus Baden.


----------



## Ghost_Biker_IGB (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jungs sagt mal würdet ihr auch einen MTB Fahrer aus IGB mitnehmen?


----------



## Oberaggi (23. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe nix an dem WP, daher das ohne mich. 



Ghost_Biker_IGB schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs sagt mal würdet ihr auch einen MTB Fahrer aus IGB mitnehmen?


Wir können es ja mal probieren.  
Natürlich kannst Du mitfahren, man müsste dann nur einen Treffpunkt ausmachen oder wolltest Du nach Ormesheim kommen?


----------



## Ghost_Biker_IGB (23. Oktober 2007)

Ormesheim wäre absolut kein Thema für mich also alleine iss ******* wisst ihr


----------



## puremalt (24. Oktober 2007)

Also "Team"-Fahrten werden wohl nur am Wochenende zustandekommen (wobei ich da wohl nur selten dabeisein kann). Weitere Punkte kann man alleine (Weg zur Arbeit) oder zB beim Nightride mit anderen Forumanern, oder im Studio, beim Laufen etc. zustandebringen. 
Letztes Jahr war ich in Frankfurt in 'nem Team. Ich hab die anderen Mitglieder (ausser Vega) nie getroffen, bin stattdessen bei Touren anderer Teams mitgefahren. Wie man sammelt ist also absolut frei. Aber gemeinsame Touren stärken natürlich den Teamgeist.

Also vom mir aus kannst du gerne mitspritzen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (24. Oktober 2007)

Wenn mir jemand die Regularien eines Winterpokals erklärt bin ich ev. auch dabei.

Leider kann ich am Samstag nicht mit (Puremalt: hatte gerne deine neue Lampe in Aktion gesehen)  

Mein Start beim Kartrennen fällt leider auch ins Wasser (hatte mich zwar rechtzeitig angemeldet, was mir auch per mail bestätigt wurde, und die Startgebühr bezahlt. Dann wurde aber, in meinem Urlaub, angeblich nachträglich ausgelost (oder aussortiert!?) Auf jeden Fall ist mein Team nicht mehr dabei!     

Dafür darf ich jetzt am Samstag und den Samstag nächste Woche von 8-16 Uhr Winterräder wechseln 

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag eine Runde zu drehen? Gern auch mal mit dem RR
Am besten weit weg von St. Ingbert (Sonst ärgere ich mich zu Tode).


----------



## puremalt (25. Oktober 2007)

WP ist ganz einfach. Man schreibt die Zeit auf, die man Sport treibt
Radeln oder Spinnen oder auch Skilanglauf gibt pro volle Viertelstunde einen Punkt. 
Laufen gibt einen Punkt pro 20 Minuten. 
Alle anderen Sportarten (zB Fussball oder Fitnessstudio oder Angeln ) bringen 2 Punkte, wenn sie wenigstens 30 Minuten gemacht werden. Aber hier kann man nicht summieren, das heisst, hier gibt's maximal 2 Punkte, egal wie lange man angelt.
Die Zeiten und die Sportart kann man auf der WP-Seite eintragen und kriegt direkt eine graphische Auswertung und den Stand im Einzel- und Teamranking.
Zu gewinnen gibt's nix, aber am Ende wird unter allen Teilnehmrn eine Reise verlost.

Ich bin zur Zeit bei den Schlammtouren nicht dabei, weil ich bereits seit 2 Wochen in München bei 'ner Kundenfirma arbeite (völlig radlos) und mich am WE erst mal wieder familiär betätigen möchte. 

Aber vielleicht Almabtrieb von der Freisener Hölle an Allerheiligen oder Optimizers HdR3 am übernächsten Sonntag? (sofern da nicht der Teich ruft)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (26. Oktober 2007)

> Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag eine Runde zu drehen? Gern auch mal mit dem RR



Nach Rücksprache fällt der dieswöchige Samstag Nachmittag auf den Sonntag Morgen. 
Ich würde aber schon mit dem Bike fahren, da die großen englischen Autos immer in den Trails hängen bleiben  

Früheste Startzeit 9h und da ist die Zeitumstellung schon berücksichtigt


----------



## Schlammspritzer (27. Oktober 2007)

OK also 9:00 Uhr mit dem Bike beim Bäcker!!​


----------



## Longus90 (27. Oktober 2007)

hallo Leute Ich kann morgen leider nicht mitfahren muss babysitten :-(


----------



## vega970 (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Sonntagsfahrer,

wenn ich mitfahre bin ich pünktlich am Treffpunkt. 

Wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin, fahre ich nicht mit.  

Grüße Vega970

@Herr Klinger, wie siehts aus mit Winterpokal??

Puremalt, Schlammspritzer,Dreiradchampion, ich und evt. der Hr. B-Kutscher aus Dudbach dann wäre Team1 komplett. 
Wenn alle mitmachen können wir auch 2 Teams machen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (27. Oktober 2007)

Longus90 schrieb:


> hallo Leute Ich kann morgen leider nicht mitfahren muss babysitten :-(



Wie wär´s mit Oma und Opa als Ersatz?


----------



## Klinger (28. Oktober 2007)

@ Herr Vega: wenn's nix ausmacht das ich den WP-Schnitt zu sehr nach oben treibe, warum nicht?   

Ich habe keine Ahnung von den Regeln, aber das mit dem Angeln läuft überhaupt nicht, zu monoton!!!


----------



## vega970 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Schlammspritzer,

dann wäre Team 1 komplett, Purmalt = Teamcheff ( der muss dann irgendwann einen ausgeben), Schlammspritzer, Dreiradchampion, Klinger und ich. 
Am Donnerstag wird gemeldet.

Für ein 2. Team gibt es auch noch genug Fahrer, oder, etwas Konkurrenz!!

Willkommen Longus. 

Grüße Vega970

PS. Ich kauf mir doch keinen Porsche, der C63 AMG heute in St. Ingbert hat mich doch überzeugt, einfach nur G***


----------



## puremalt (29. Oktober 2007)

OK, Team Schlammspritzer ist gegründet.

Beitritt unter http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/


----------



## Klinger (29. Oktober 2007)

Unn jetzt????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (29. Oktober 2007)

Klinger schrieb:


> Unn jetzt????????????



Jo jetzt biste dabei, dat is prihima.  

Ich hab dich im Team bestätigt. 
Jetzt
- (genauer ab dem 5.11.) kannste in der Menüleiste links deine "Einheiten eintragen" oder dich an "Meine Einheiten" erfreuen (also an deinen, nicht meinen), in "Mein Team" (mein Team ist dein Team) das Rankingstürmen feiern etc.
- hast du Anspruch auf mindestens eine 500ml Ampulle gegorenes Weizenextrakt und später im Jahr auf ein oder mehrere weinhaltige Heißgetränke.
- macht Schlammspritzen noch mehr Spass.


----------



## vega970 (30. Oktober 2007)

Moin Schlammspritzer,

ist bei den Schlammspritzer die Winterzeit auch schon angekommen 

Treffpunkt jetzt 13:00 

Grüße 
Vega970


----------



## Longus90 (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Schlammspritzer,würde gerne auch bei WP mitmachen, wer ist schon bei Team 2?


----------



## Klinger (30. Oktober 2007)

@longus: also das mit dem WP und den versprochenen Getränken erscheint mir zu einfach. Ich befürchte daß das dicke Ende da noch nachkommt. Überleg Dir das nocheinmal!!!!


----------



## vega970 (31. Oktober 2007)

Klinger schrieb:


> @longus: also das mit dem WP und den versprochenen Getränken erscheint mir zu einfach. Ich befürchte daß das dicke Ende da noch nachkommt. Überleg Dir das nocheinmal!!!!



Genau, wenn man dabei ist zählen nur noch die Punkte, (kennt ihr ja von mir schon) das wird ein richtiger Kampf!!  

Allein schon bei der Pause in der EW-Hütte verlierst du 2-4 Punkte, wenn dann noch das ganze Team dabei ist...rechne mal  

Fürs Team2, frag mal Oberaggi und den Kutscher(brauch aber Internet) oder npk (der fährt das Team schon alleine in die Spitzengruppe) oder zwei internationale Gastfahrer  

Grüße aus Baden
Vega970


----------



## vega970 (1. November 2007)

Longus90 schrieb:


> Hallo Schlammspritzer,würde gerne auch bei WP mitmachen, wer ist schon bei Team 2?



Hallo Longus,

die Angstbremser suchen noch ein Team-Mitglied, die nehmen bestimmt auch einen der keine Angst hat 

Grüße
Vega970

PS. Schlammspritzer, hat jemand Lust zu einem gemeinsamen Abendmahl mit Wein, Weib usw. als Jahresabschluss in einem Gasthof nahe beim Bäcker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (2. November 2007)

ICh will noch mind 2000km fahren bevor ich an Jahresabschluß denke!
Wie wärs wenn wir am Sa damit abfangen (mit dem Fahren natürlich!)?

BB oder aS (am Staffel) als alternativ-Treffpunkt?


----------



## puremalt (2. November 2007)

Ich wär dabei. Aber was ist BB und aS?


----------



## Klinger (2. November 2007)

bB=beim Bäcker
aS=am Staffel, alternativ für die Exil-Mandelbachtaler aus SB und Vororten.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (2. November 2007)

Bin auch dabei! (hab` den Dienstplan manipuliert!)  

Also 13:00 b.B.  ca. 13:30 a.S.   

dann können wir ja noch die Neugründung des WP-Teams besprechen ​


----------



## Oberaggi (2. November 2007)

Ich bin dann morgen auch um 13h BB.  
Sch... auf den WP.  
Ich mache alternativ ein WB Team auf.  
Habe diesen Monat schon einen Punkt gesammelt.  
Und Punkte sammeln kann man nur mit Bike.
Mal sehen wieviel es morgen werden.

Inoffizielle Weihnachtsfeier ist am Sa 22.12. in der EWH.
Ich bemühe mich auch dieses Jahr nicht verhindert zu sein.  

Das schliesst natürlich ein Abendmahl mit Wein, etc. nicht aus.

@Vega: An welche Weiber dachtest du denn???


----------



## puremalt (2. November 2007)

Ist aS der Wanderparkplatz ganz oben? Dann bin ich 13:30 da. 

@Klinger: wenn du ab SB fährst, können wir gemeinsam. Wohne Brebach Ausgang Bischmisheim. Wir können B'heim hoch, oder Grumbachtal oder Ensheimer Tal. Wo/Wann sollen wir uns treffen?

@ Oberaggi: hört sich an wie die Neugründung des Promille-Biking-Clubs. Davon hab ich sogar noch ein Team-T-Shirt.


----------



## vega970 (2. November 2007)

@Vega: An welche Weiber dachtest du denn???[/QUOTE]

An deins, an meins, unn dem anner seins  

Oder organisierst du was, dann lass ich meins daheim  

grüße

brauch ich morgen Licht ??


----------



## Oberaggi (2. November 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> hört sich an wie die Neugründung des Promille-Biking-Clubs. Davon hab ich sogar noch ein Team-T-Shirt.


Promille ist keine Pflicht, alkfrei wird auch akzeptiert.



			
				vega970 schrieb:
			
		

> brauch ich morgen Licht ??


Besser ist das, zumindest für den Heimweg


----------



## Klinger (2. November 2007)

@ puremalt: ich wollte vom Rodenhof über Dudbach fahren und mit dem Herrn
Kutscher über Rentrisch-Sengschd Richtung Staffelparkplatz nach oben fahren. 

@ all: Weiber, Promille-Klub, bin ich im falschen Film? 
Ich habe seit mind 20 Jahren dem Weltlichen entsagt, und Lügen tue ich auch nicht mehr!!!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (3. November 2007)

War ja mal wieder ´ne tolle Tour    

Danke an den WP-Teamchef für das leckere WB in der EWH   

Wenn das jetzt jeden Samstag so abläuft kommen wir sicher alle gut durch den Winter  ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (4. November 2007)

Hallo Schlammspritzer,

Die gemeinsame Ausfahrt war wieder super, bis auf die Stadtdurchfahrt,
da muss sich unser Führer noch etwas einfallen lassen. 

Für die, die nicht dabei waren, Termin fürs Abendmahl *Sa. 01.12.2007 *
Alternativ Fr. 30.11.2007

Bitte bestätigen. 

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Klinger (5. November 2007)

Morjn,
wir sind leider nur 3 imWP (Stand 6:05)   
Ansonsten super Veranstalting, Dank an den Teamchef für das isotonische Getränk am Sa.


----------



## puremalt (5. November 2007)

Hi,
bei mir sind alle 5 zu sehen und auch aktiviert (hab ich schon letzte Woche gemacht). 

Bekommt der Hund eigentlich auch Punkte für's Laufen?


----------



## Longus90 (5. November 2007)

Hallo Schlammspritzer.
Abendmahl am 01.12.wären wir dabei (Chefin u ich). 
PS: Tour war ok, Ziel wurde erreicht (EWH gefunden!!!)


----------



## vega970 (6. November 2007)

Longus90 schrieb:


> Hallo Schlammspritzer.
> Abendmahl am 01.12.wären wir dabei (Chefin u ich).


Ins Gasthaus Groh !!
Hallo ich bin auch dabei, ebenso Herr Kutscher aus Dudbach  

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Klinger (6. November 2007)

Chefin + ich sind am 01.12 dabei


----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. November 2007)

Hallole,

meine herzallerliebste und ich haben weder am 30.11. noch am 1.12. Zeit für das Biker-Abendmahl   

Seit Wochen sind wir schon an diesen Tagen zu Geburtstagsfeiern eingeladen    

Alternativ könnte ich noch Freitag den 16.11. , Samstag den 24.11. oder Freitag / Samstag vor der Nikolaustour in Kirkel also 7./8. 12. anbieten (würde sich doch auch als Vorbereitung für die Glühweinverplegung dort gut eignen  )

Ich bin sicher das wir noch einen gemeinsamen Termin finden.  Spätestens am Samstag sieht man sich ja wieder und dann können wir ja noch alles bereden


----------



## vega970 (7. November 2007)

Hallo,

Dreiradchampion fahr mal etwas langsamer Rad, wegen 2 Minuten ein Punkt verschenken  der fehlt dir dann am Schluss 

Grüße aus KA
Vega970


----------



## dreiradchampion (7. November 2007)

O.K. ich probiers!!!
Wir gehen auch mit Essen in Groh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (8. November 2007)

Wer geht am Sa WP-Punkte sammeln?

Um wann (evtl 13:30)?


----------



## vega970 (8. November 2007)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wer geht am Sa WP-Punkte sammeln?
> 
> Um wann (evtl 13:30)?



Moin Klinger,

lt. Wetterbericht kannst du das wahrscheinlich vergessen, habe gesehen Schlammspritzer läuft jetzt auch, können wir ein Lauftreff machen. 
Habe auch schon überlegt mir eine 10er Karte fürs Fitness-Studio zu holen
und bei schlecht Wetter etwas für den Rücken zu machen, anschliessend noch 1h Spinning.
In Ormesheim alles möglich 

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Klinger (8. November 2007)

Schlammspritzer oder Nichtschlammspritzer, das ist die Frage!


----------



## Oberaggi (8. November 2007)

Wieso können wir Samstag vergessen? Sind Orkanböen gemeldet? 
Also wie immer beim Bäcker und etwas wärmer einpacken. 
Da uns nicht kalt werden soll fahren wir etwas schneller und dann reicht ja auch 13:30h  
An der Umfahrung IGB arbeite ich noch, damit nicht wieder die Stadtdurchfahrt angeprangert wird.  
Termin fürs Abendmahl stimmen wir noch ab, aber Groh ist wohl nicht konsensfähig wegen Gestank vom heißen Stein.


----------



## dreiradchampion (8. November 2007)

Also Mir ist`s Egal ob Radfahren Oder Laufen bin aufjedenfall dabei. 
wenn wir Laufen reichts ja auch um 14:00 uhr 
Müsste es nur genau wissen.
so nun fahr ich zur Arbeit natürlich mit dem bike.
Also dann bis Samstag


----------



## Oberaggi (8. November 2007)

Es zeichnet sich folgender Zeit- und Sonstigesplan für Sa ab:
13:30h Treffpunkt BB
16:30h Ankunft EWH
17:30h Abfahrt EWH
18:30h Dahemm
Es wird bei jedem Wetter gefahren  
Diesmal geht's nochmal Richtung N'würzbach/Kirkel

Alles klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (8. November 2007)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Es zeichnet sich folgender Zeit- und Sonstigesplan für Sa ab:
> 13:30h Treffpunkt BB
> 16:30h Ankunft EWH
> 17:30h Abfahrt EWH
> ...



Oberaggi, das ist doch mal eine ordenliche Ansage , lass dich nur nicht vom Weg abbringen. 

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Klinger (8. November 2007)

@ oberaggi : cool man!!!


----------



## Oberaggi (11. November 2007)

So, wo waren die Zuckerpüppchen denn gestern. 
Die Resonanz war etwas dürftig und nachdem der 3radchampion auch noch Defekt  hatte (Ich hoffe du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen.) waren wir nur noch zwei.  

Trotzdem war es eine schöne Tour und das Wetter war für November richtig gut. Kein Regen und den Wind hat man im Wald auch nicht gemerkt und es war auch gar nicht so kalt. Also langer Schwede kurzer Finn: Ihr habt was verpasst. 
Nächsten Samstag dann noch mal um 13h BB, damit ich um 18h dahemm bin.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (11. November 2007)

Tut mir leid das ich euch versetzt hab´  

Aber wenn ich mal auf dem Bagger sitz` hör ich kein Handy und kenn keine Uhr  

Nächsten Samstag klappst`s bestimmt  

(nicht das ich noch aus dem WP-Team mangels Punkte ausgeschlossen werde)


----------



## dreiradchampion (14. November 2007)

JA Danke Oberaggi bin gut angekommen.
Wird echt zeit das ich ein neues Bike bekomme!!!
Apropo zeit ,kann am Samstag nicht mitfahren gehe auf Kindtaufe.
Wünsche euch aber viel spass und das ihr kein defekt bekommt.


----------



## Oberaggi (15. November 2007)

Nun noch mal zum Abendmahl:
Es findet dann am 1.12. um 20h beim Niederländer statt.
Da bis auf einen alle zugesagt haben bleibt es dabei, denn ein anderer Termin dürfte schwer zu finden sein.
@Schlammspritzer: Ich hoffe Du bist nicht zu traurig!?  Es tut uns ja auch Leid, dass Du als Gründungsmitglied nicht kommen kannst.
Wir können es ja dann bei Erfolg Anfang nächsten Jahres wiederholen. 

Ansonsten sehen wir uns Samstag um 13h und zieht euch warm an.


----------



## puremalt (15. November 2007)

Ach, ja, hätt ich fast vergessen. So wie es aussieht, kann ich auch zum Abendmahl kommen. Meins wahrscheinlich auch.

Und Samstag klappt auch, weil der Teichbau auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben wurde. 

Wo geht's lang? (Von wegen Altenativtreffpunkt).


----------



## Oberaggi (16. November 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Wo geht's lang? (Von wegen Altenativtreffpunkt).


Vielleicht diesmal Richtung Kirkel. Aber wir können uns trotzdem am Staffel treffen. 
Wenn du und Klinger über Fechingen kommen können wir uns auch um viertel vor in Eschringen treffen. 
Schlag was vor!


----------



## puremalt (16. November 2007)

OK, viertelvorineschringen. Wo? Ich fahr normalerweise am Fechinger Schwimmbad den Wirtschaftsweg und komm dann an der Eschringer Kirche raus.


----------



## Oberaggi (16. November 2007)

Dann würde ich sagen am Brunnen vorm Gasthaus "Post", wo auch der Koi-Händler ist am Ortsausgang Richtung Ormesheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (16. November 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> OK, viertelvorineschringen. Wo? Ich fahr normalerweise am Fechinger Schwimmbad den Wirtschaftsweg und komm dann an der Eschringer Kirche raus.



Ich lass dann EWH ausfallen, in der Zeit hole ich die 3 Punkte wieder auf   

Grüße


----------



## Klinger (19. November 2007)

WP: Fazinierende Entwicklung!!!!
Sollte wir am nächsten Sa besser als Platz 50 sein gebe ich eine Runde Hopfenkaltschale in der EWH aus.


----------



## Longus90 (22. November 2007)

Hallo ihr Schönwetterfahrer,gehe davon aus das wir am Samstag um13 Uhr an der Bäckerei uns treffen (auch bei trüben Wetter)mit Abschluss in der EWH


----------



## Schlammspritzer (22. November 2007)

Also mir währe 13:30 lieber !! Können wir uns darauf einigen?  

Dann muss ich mich beim Baggern nicht so verhetzen  

Ich hab auch noch eine kleine Überraschung parat (wird aber erst im Dunkeln gezeigt)  ​


----------



## vega970 (23. November 2007)

Hallo Schlammspritzers,

ich habe ja schon abgesagt, muss vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zu Hause sein.
Wünsche schöne Tour, und endlich ein AV >19 oder doch 20/22 ohne mich als Bremser 

Grüße
Vega970


----------



## Klinger (23. November 2007)

Wo gehts lang / ist alternativ-Treffpunkt für die Exil-Mandelachtaler möglich?


----------



## Oberaggi (23. November 2007)

Ich bin ja auch bereits für morgen abgemeldet, also macht doch was ihr wollt. 
Fahre dann vielleicht Sonntag ne Runde.


----------



## puremalt (23. November 2007)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mich beim Baggern nicht so verhetzen
> 
> Ich hab auch noch eine kleine Überraschung parat (wird aber erst im Dunkeln gezeigt)    [/CENTER]



Was sagt eigentlich deine Frau dazu, dass du ständig baggerst und anderen im Dunkeln Überraschungen zeigst?



Klinger schrieb:


> Wo gehts lang / ist alternativ-Treffpunkt für die Exil-Mandelachtaler möglich?



Und die Asyl-Mandelbachtaler !


----------



## Schlammspritzer (23. November 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Was sagt eigentlich deine Frau dazu, dass du ständig baggerst und anderen im Dunkeln Überraschungen zeigst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (23. November 2007)

...wenn baggern WP-punkte gäbe wären wir warscheins Bagger-Wp-Meister


----------



## vega970 (24. November 2007)

Hallo, 

schon der 2te 3stellig und dass vor der Samstagsausfahrt 

WP verleit Flügel 

Dann viel Spass heute     

Grüße Vega970


----------



## vega970 (24. November 2007)

So geschafft,

wieder auf Platz 3    

Während die Kollegen (wie soeben telefonisch mitgeteilt) noch beim einarmigen
reißen sind, habe ich Platz 3 zurück erobert.

Wenn auch nur für 2h  

Grüße 
Vega970


----------



## Klinger (25. November 2007)

Wir hatten die 3-stelligen gefeiert und eigentlich habe ich zumindest kurzfristig noch einen Grund zum feiern, guckst Du im Ranking!!!


----------



## vega970 (25. November 2007)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wir hatten die 3-stelligen gefeiert und eigentlich habe ich zumindest kurzfristig noch einen Grund zum feiern, guckst Du im Ranking!!!


   super!!

Wer viel "schafft" soll auch ordentlich feiern   

Davon lebt der WP, ich wusste es wird einer harter Kampf um die Plätze.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (25. November 2007)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wir hatten die 3-stelligen gefeiert und eigentlich habe ich zumindest kurzfristig noch einen Grund zum feiern, guckst Du im Ranking!!!



Wenn man jetzt noch die (noch nicht eingetragenen) Punkte vom Teamchef dazurechnet sind wir locker unter den ersten 50    

Also waren deine Runden    vollkommen berechtigt.

Danke nochmal dafür   

Ps.: werde mich bemühen in Zukunft etwas mehr zum Ergebnis beizutragen, versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (25. November 2007)

Tschuldigung, dass ich's so spannend gemacht hab, aber dafür sind wir jetzt endlich auf der ersten Seite mit Platz 49. Das haben wir letztes Jahr nie geschafft. 

Auf so ein Team ist Cheffe stolz.  

Ride on, dirty old boys.


----------



## puremalt (26. November 2007)

Übrigens, ich bin nächsten Samstag nicht beim Niederländer dabei, weil ich fest in den Junggesellenabschied von 'nem guten Freund eingeplant bin. Unser altes Laufband wird benötigt, das muss ich irgendwie auf den St.John Weihnachtsmarkt bugsieren, damit Stefan dort gegen Gebühr der Passanten Laufen kann (Ideen haben die Leut)
Ob ich mittags bei der Tour dabei bin, ist noch offen.


----------



## vega970 (29. November 2007)

Hallo Schlammspritzers,

das WP-Team geht ja ab wie nix, vor allem Puremalt, der diesen Winter nicht viel fahren kann, wie ist das wenn er mal Zeit hat 

Samstag 13:30 wie immer 

Samstag 20:00 Niederländer  

Grüße aus Karlsruhe, leider hier radlos

Vega970


----------



## Klinger (29. November 2007)

Platz 50 = no problem!!!!


----------



## puremalt (29. November 2007)

Tja, Gartenteich wird immer wieder verschoben, Haus ist auch noch nicht gekauft, was soll ich sonst machen statt "living on the trail"? 

Ja ich weiß, mir fällt auch noch was ein, aber das wird ja trotzdem nicht vernachlässigt


----------



## vega970 (29. November 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, mir fällt auch noch was ein, aber das wird ja trotzdem nicht vernachlässigt



Irgendwo muss die Kraft ja herkommen


----------



## dreiradchampion (30. November 2007)

Hallo Jungs!
Ich Fahre am SAmstag auch nochmal mit,wen ich überhaupt noch mithalten kann bei euerm trainingseifer.Naja ich Probiers mal.
Also dann bis Samstag!!!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (30. November 2007)

dreiradchampion schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!
> Ich Fahre am SAmstag auch nochmal mit,wen ich überhaupt noch mithalten kann bei euerm trainingseifer.Naja ich Probiers mal.
> Also dann bis Samstag!!!!!



Mit mir kannst Du sicher mithalten   ( bin ja nicht so  eifrig  )

Also: 13:30 BB  ca. 14:00 AS !!


----------



## Oberaggi (30. November 2007)

Und ich fahre sowieso außer Konkurrenz.  
Also bis morgen, das Wetter scheint es ja auch noch gut mit uns zu meinen.


----------



## dreiradchampion (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ihr Schlammspritzer Hermann und ICH fahren heute nicht mit!
gehen lieber Schwimmen da ist es nicht so Naß!!!!
Wünsche eine schöne Tour .Bis heut abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (2. Dezember 2007)

dreiradchampion schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Schlammspritzer Hermann und ICH fahren heute nicht mit!
> gehen lieber Schwimmen da ist es nicht so Naß!!!!
> Wünsche eine schöne Tour .Bis heut abend



Für solche Einträge hab ich euch einen neuen Trade geschaltet  

Schaut doch mal rein  ​


----------



## Schlammspritzer (4. Dezember 2007)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das der nächste Samstag bikemäßig ausfällt   
Da wir ja alle?  am Sonntag in Kirkel   mitfahren wollen gillt es noch Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden: Ich könnte Lungus mitholen, dann könnten Oberaggi, Vega und 3-Rad und die beiden Exil/Aysl- Mandelbachtaler: Puremalt und Klinger jeweils zusammen fahren?
Im Anschluß können wir ja noch bei einem  das eine oder andere bereden  

Am besten fahren wir in der letzten Gruppe (gibt mehr Punkte im WP)


----------



## Klinger (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich will mit dem Radl an- und abreisen, wegen der Punkte und dem Glühwein und so...

Bin mal gespannt ob wir es nächstes Wochenende schaffen besser als Rang 50 zu sein!


----------



## puremalt (4. Dezember 2007)

Klinger, da fahr ich mit'm Rad mit. Das Glühwein-und-so-Argument hat mich überzeugt, nicht Auto zu fahren.

Gibt's denn für die letzte Gruppe noch ausreichend Glühwein? 



Allezdann,

puremalt, the red nosed rendeer


----------



## Oberaggi (4. Dezember 2007)

Je nach Wetterlage würde ich auch mit dem Rad kommen, denn wenn's richtig nass ist, ist es nicht so lustig mit den nassen Klamotten rum zu sitzen und dann noch heim zu fahren. Und mit Marschgepäck am Rücken will ich auch nicht fahren. 
Wo fahrt ihr denn lang?


----------



## Klinger (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke Schafbrücke, Scheid, Rentrisch, IGB, Rohrbeach ist von uns aus der schnellste Weg.

@ Schlammspritzer; Nik-Tour in der letzten Gruppe mit Auto-An- und Abfahrt fällt eindeutig in die Rubrik der Mandelbachtaler Weicheier!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (4. Dezember 2007)

Klinger schrieb:


> @ Schlammspritzer; Nik-Tour in der letzten Gruppe mit Auto-An- und Abfahrt fällt eindeutig in die Rubrik der Mandelbachtaler Weicheier!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Na gut.  
Die Rubrik ist ja sowohl für dauerhafte als auch zeitweise Schlammverweigerer gedacht  Da schließ` ich mich nicht aus 

In Kirkel gefällt mir immer das gesellige Beisammensein nach der Tour! Und das kann man, denke ich, nur geduscht und in sauberen Klamotten richtig genießen


----------



## puremalt (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich nehme einfach einen Rucksack mit Wechselklamotten mit und lass ihn während der Tour im Vereinsheim stehen. Warme Duschen mit ausreichend Wasser auf einer Veranstaltung ist so was seltenes. Und danach St.Nikolausbräu mit Erwessesupp...das lass ich mir auch nicht entgehen. Die Heimfahrt werd ich als EWH-getesteter ehemaliger Promillebiker schon irgendwie hinkriegen.


----------



## Oberaggi (5. Dezember 2007)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> In Kirkel gefällt mir immer das gesellige Beisammensein nach der Tour! Und das kann man, denke ich, nur geduscht und in sauberen Klamotten richtig genießen


Geduscht muss nicht sein, das ist ja nur ein Problem der Nachbarn. 
Aber saubere Klamotten sind schon ein Argument.
Gut dass ich ein paar WE kenne, die mit dem Auto hinfahren und meinen Rucksack mitnehmen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiradchampion (5. Dezember 2007)

Also ich wollte auch mit dem Bike nach Kirkel fahren würde dann so gegen 9Uhr losfahren.


----------



## Longus90 (7. Dezember 2007)

Da Schlammspritzer wegen Krankheit ausfälltwerde ich auch mit dem
Bike nach Kirkel fahren.Treffpunkt 9 Uhr Bäckerei Tüllner


----------



## vega970 (7. Dezember 2007)

Da lt. Wetterbericht Samstag noch der *Beste Tag*  vom Wochenende ist,
werde ich wahrscheinlich morgen eine *gesunde* WEICHEITOUR fahren.
WEICHEI-mäßig fällt die Entscheidung kurzfristig


----------



## Klinger (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich melde mich heute ab damit ich morgen fit bin.


----------



## Oberaggi (8. Dezember 2007)

Damit noch genug Zeit zum anmelden ist dann um 10 vor 9 an der Bäckerei.


----------



## mariakachris (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ihr Schlammspritzer,

haben uns in Kirkel bei der Nikotour getroffen, wollte mal nachfragen ob ihr auch Nachtfahrten macht. Werde bestimmt mal Samstags bei Euch aufkreutzen und ne Tour mit Euch starten. Wieviel KM und HM macht ihr denn so bei euren Touren??
Gruss Chris 
www.weizenbiker-ensheim.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. Dezember 2007)

He chris,

bist ja doch im Forum aktiv.
Schau mal hier.  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300492
ich wollte am mittwoch noch vor unsere tour am donnerstag gehn.

Gruss Tilo


----------



## mariakachris (10. Dezember 2007)

Hi Tilo,

ich bin schon länger angemeldet aber erst seit heute etwas aktiv. Mittwochs kann ich meistens nicht, aber Donnerstag sollte klar gehen.
Habe Dir ja Mail geschrieben, Treffpunkt 17.30 Uhr beim Dieter. Wir wollen ins Ensheimer Tal fahren, ich hoffe ich kann Dieter zu ein paar Trails überreden.
PS: Er hasst Wildschweine, ich auch  

Aber wie es scheint sind ja hier einige nachts unterwegs, da werde ich mich demnächst mal irgendwo anschließen und mal mitfahren, ich hoffe meine Koni reicht für die Jungs, oder wie siehst Du die Sache??

Gruss Chris


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. Dezember 2007)

Jo die mail hab ich gesehen, hab dir geantwortet wäre nur super wenn ihr die tour vieleicht um 1 stunde nach hinten legen könnt steht aber alles in der mail von mir.

Was meinste mit Koni??


Gruss Tilo


----------



## mariakachris (10. Dezember 2007)

meinte Kondition, kleiner Schreibfehler. Ich werde mit Dieter reden ob wir ne Stunde später fahren können - dürfte kein Problem werden denke ich


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. Dezember 2007)

du hast post .... )


----------



## puremalt (14. Dezember 2007)

Liebe Freunde der gesunden Schlammpackung,

ich bin morgen nicht dabei, weil jetzt endlich der Teichbau losgeht.

Ausserdem haben wir gestern endlich den Hauskauf klargemacht. Ab irgendwann im Januar bin ich also wegen Umbau (ein Ensheimer gab mir gestern den bedenkenswerten Tipp "Dynamit")  auch wenig abkömmlich.

Werde mich daher (und wegen letztem Wochenende) vornehmlich im Weichei-Fred tummeln.

Lasst's spritzen!


----------



## Longus90 (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Schlammspritzer und Warmduscher (Samstag ist regenfrei)wer ist morgen dabei? Schöne Tour mit Abschluss in der EWH. Treffpunkt 13.30 Bäckerei Tüllner .


----------



## Oberaggi (14. Dezember 2007)

Longus90 schrieb:


> Hallo Schlammspritzer und Warmduscher (Samstag ist regenfrei)wer ist morgen dabei? Schöne Tour mit Abschluss in der EWH. Treffpunkt 13.30 Bäckerei Tüllner .


Ich


----------



## vega970 (14. Dezember 2007)

Longus90 schrieb:


> Hallo Schlammspritzer und Warmduscher (Samstag ist regenfrei)wer ist morgen dabei? Schöne Tour mit Abschluss in der EWH. Treffpunkt 13.30 Bäckerei Tüllner .



Ich auch   Wenns Wetter hält


----------



## Schlammspritzer (15. Dezember 2007)

Longus90 schrieb:


> Hallo Schlammspritzer und Warmduscher (Samstag ist regenfrei)wer ist morgen dabei? Schöne Tour mit Abschluss in der EWH. Treffpunkt 13.30 Bäckerei Tüllner .



Ich aach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (21. Dezember 2007)

Abmeldung,

kann morgen nicht mitfahren, bin krank.

Glaube Schlammspritzer hat mich angsteckt.

Dennoch viel Spass.

Weihnachtliche Grüsse 
Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (21. Dezember 2007)

vega970 schrieb:


> Abmeldung,
> 
> kann morgen nicht mitfahren, bin krank.
> 
> ...




Wenn dann nicht absichtlich    

Wäre schön wenn morgen (13:30 BB 14:10 AS) die potenziellen "Transalper 2008" mitfahren würden dann könnten wir das jüngste Angebot mal durchsprechen    um den Frühbucherrabatt noch zu ergattern


----------



## Oberaggi (21. Dezember 2007)

vega970 schrieb:


> Abmeldung,
> 
> kann morgen nicht mitfahren, bin krank.
> 
> ...


Dem schließe ich mich an. Bin auch malad, war aber eigentlich mit dem Schlammspritzer nicht so intim. 
Je nachdem wie ich mich morgen fühle komme ich aber in zivil an der EWH vorbei. Melde mich noch rechtzeitig telefonisch.


----------



## vega970 (21. Dezember 2007)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an. Bin auch malad, war aber eigentlich mit dem Schlammspritzer nicht so intim.
> Je nachdem wie ich mich morgen fühle komme ich aber in zivil an der EWH vorbei. Melde mich noch rechtzeitig telefonisch.


dann mach das mal


----------



## vega970 (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo WPler,

Urlauber wo sind die Punkte jeden Tag Sonnenschein 

Noch eine Frage in eigener Sache, gibt es eigentlich WP-Punkte Fortschreibung im Krankheitsfall  so wie Lohnfortzahlung schließlich habe ich mich zu 99% beim Punktesammeln erkältet  

Weihnachtliche Grüße
vollgepumt mit allem was ratiopharm hergibt


----------



## Klinger (23. Dezember 2007)

...dann könntest Du Dich ja beim Team Telekom bewerben!!!
Gute Besserung.


----------



## vega970 (24. Dezember 2007)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...dann könntest Du Dich ja beim Team Telekom bewerben!!!


meinst ich bin jetzt schneller


----------



## vega970 (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Klinger,
Gratuliere erster über 300....
4:20 ich weiss net, soll ich dich bewundern, beneiden oder bemitleiden


----------



## Klinger (26. Dezember 2007)

Ist eigentlich egal! 
Ich war mit dem Radl in EE mit einem kleinen Schlenker, supertolles Wetter, und fast der ganze Wald für mich allein.
Ich will am Sa nach Hirzweiler auf die ledschd Schicht, der Herr Kutscher hat sich auch angemeldet, hat noch jemand Interesse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (26. Dezember 2007)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich will am Sa nach Hirzweiler auf die ledschd Schicht, der Herr Kutscher hat sich auch angemeldet, hat noch jemand Interesse ?



Ich hät`da auch Interesse  

Da ich am Samstag meine "Vorledschd Schicht" (Notdienst) schaffe muss Könnte ich aus Neunkirchen anreisen (rechtzeitiger Feierabend Vorausgesetzt  )
Wäre schön wenn`s klappt ​


----------



## vega970 (27. Dezember 2007)

immernoch krank


----------



## puremalt (27. Dezember 2007)

Mojen,
bin heute zum ersten mal seit 2 Wochen wieder auf'm Rad geween. War Zeit.

Am Freitag bin ich auf'm 30ten von meinem Kuseng im Hunsrück. Falls ich Samstag dazu in der Lage bin, nehm ich auf dem Rückweg an der Ledschd Schicht teil.


----------



## Oberaggi (6. Januar 2008)

Eine schöne Tour war es gestern, wenn auch die Teilnahme stark zu wünschen übrig ließ. 
Während der Tour war es die ganze Zeit von oben trocken, aber das Geläuf war doch sehr tief. Nur am Heimweg sind wir noch kurz in einen Schauer gekommen.
Meine neue Helmlampe hat jetzt auch ihren ersten Einsatz hinter sich.  
Ich zähle dann auf mehr Beteilung am nächsten Samstag.


----------



## Oberaggi (11. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich es morgen rechtzeitig schaffe, also müsst ihr nicht auf mich warten. Wenn's bei mir klappt oder ich nachkomme melde ich mich.


----------



## vega970 (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo Schlammspritzers, 

will heute auch 2-3 h fahren, aber nicht mit euch 
Muss um 16:00 auf Vaters Geburtstag und habe auch ab der Zeit Rufbereitschaft. Also nix EWH und WB.
Außerdem muss ich zuerst noch 1000 km fahren um halbwegs an euer Level
zu Kommen.  

Grüße Vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (16. Januar 2008)

Der nächst Samstag naht und es wird* warm* 

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal wieder das wir alle zusammen an der Samstagstour der Mandelbachtaler Schlammspritzer teilnehmen  

Auch hab ich den teichbauenden Heinz Ehrhard Fan schon lange nicht mehr gesehen, was aus dem wohl geworden ist   


Auf jenen Fall solltet Ihr euch am Samstag geg. 13.30 BB (beim Bäcker) od. geg. 14.10 AS (am Staffelparkplatz) einfinden.


*Ich zähle auf euch* ​


----------



## Klinger (17. Januar 2008)

....und ausserdem gibt es neuen 2008er und ganz frischen Schlamm, vom Feinsten!!


----------



## puremalt (17. Januar 2008)

Hi, der Teichbauer ist neuerdings Hausbesitzer und wird bis April Fliesen abkloppen, Tapeten abmachen, Schlitze kloppen, Strom verlegen etc. und zwischendurch weiter am Teich bauen. 
Weil ich alle paar Wochen, wie auch jetzt gerade, in München schaff, muss ich mich überwiegend auf die Wochenenden konzentrieren. 

Also sieht's schlecht mit frischem 2008er Schlamm spritzen aus und auch beim WP wird's bei mir nur noch Punkte tröpfeln.Weil bei der Hausgeschichte wohl auch einiges an Urlaub draufgehen wird, sehe ich auch weiterhin für mich schwarz für die diesjährige Transalp. Aber ich hoffe dass ich zu Saisonbeginn wenigstens wieder an CTFs und so teilnehmen kann.

Allezdann


----------



## vega970 (17. Januar 2008)

]Der nächst Samstag naht und es wird* warm* 

Ähh, fährt ein neuer mit


----------



## Schlammspritzer (18. Januar 2008)

vega970 schrieb:


> ]
> 
> Ähh, fährt ein neuer mit




Der "alte" würde mir schon reichen...  ​


----------



## Oberaggi (20. Januar 2008)

Schön war's mal wieder, aber den "Alten" haben wir dann doch vermisst.  
Dank noch mal an das Mitglied im Club der 400er für die Runde WB.  
Nächstes Mal müssen wir wieder länger bleiben. Im Hellen nach Hause fahren macht einfach keine Spaß mehr.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (24. Januar 2008)

Hurra der WP kommt wieder in Fahrt   

 Und der Cheffe fährt auch wieder   

 Jetzt müssen wir nur noch für diesen Samstag 13:30 BB (bei schönem Wetter  ) ein paar Punkte sammeln und die 50 sind wieder greifbar     ​


----------



## puremalt (25. Januar 2008)

Ja, aber Cheffe macht leider nur Zwischendurch-Anti-Einrost-Fahren. München, Haus, Teich und Enkel.....ich werd wohl kaum den Anschluss halten können. Da bleibt mir nur Anfeuern:

Holt euch die 50 !!


----------



## Klinger (25. Januar 2008)

Wieso 50?
50 war vorgestern, heute ist > 400!!!!!!!!


----------



## vega970 (27. Januar 2008)

Schlammspritzers,

scheen wars, ordentliches Tempo und Strecke 61,35 km 824hm
Unn de Oberaggi als Guide  ausbaufähig 

Allee hopp!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (28. Januar 2008)

Und nochmals danke für die schönen WB's.

Heimfahrt im Hellen ist doof!!!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (2. Februar 2008)

Ich hoffe wir fahren Heute   

Beim Klinger stehen die 500 !!!! Punkte an 

Da gibt`s mal wieder was zu feiern   

Und für die "Transalp- Sondertour" fehlt auch nur noch eine Zusage   

Also dann bis Heut` mittag  ​


----------



## Oberaggi (2. Februar 2008)

Bist du eigentlich kurzsichtig oder ist das der Uhrzeit geschuldet?? 

Der Klinger ist heute entschuldigt (FF: Faasenet Flucht) und unser Kutscher muss arbeiten. Als Ersatz nehme ich mal unsere Waschmaschine auf und spiele es unterwegs ab. Ist dann genauso laut und inhaltlich vergleichbar    

Für unseren Vega dürften die Bedingungen heute grenzwertig sein 

Bis später dann und wir fahrn erst heim, wenn's auch dunkel ist.


----------



## Longus90 (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo Schlammspritzer!
Kann heute wegen Krankheit leider nicht mitfahren!!! viel Spaß!


----------



## vega970 (2. Februar 2008)

Für unseren Vega dürften die Bedingungen heute grenzwertig sein 

Wie sagt der Saarländer so schön....Dummschwätzer


----------



## Oberaggi (2. Februar 2008)

@Vega: Schön dass du dabei bist  

@Longus: Gute Besserung


----------



## vega970 (2. Februar 2008)

Schlammspritzers,

super geil geführte Tour von Guide Oberaggi, besser geht gar nicht 

Daten der EWH Verweigerer, 64,4 km, 3h 47, 877 hm
gemessen von Dreiradchampion
 und super Sonnenuntergang, also Heimfahrt im Dunkeln ist nicht alles 

Allee Hopp
euer Vega steht kopp


----------



## Oberaggi (3. Februar 2008)

vega970 schrieb:


> super geil geführte Tour von Guide Oberaggi, besser geht gar nicht



Na also, geht doch, warum nicht gleich so???    

Den Sonnenuntergang haben wir zwar nicht gesehen, aber dafür habt ihr Wofgang in der EWH verpasst und ne schöne Jross vom Horst (Peugeot Radler).  

Im Dunkeln heim fahren ist immer wieder schön mit der Fenix.


----------



## vega970 (3. Februar 2008)

und ne schöne Jross vom Horts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (3. Februar 2008)

... und dann warens >500!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vega970 (3. Februar 2008)

noch ein 404 ter und noch ein 303 ter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alleez


----------



## Klinger (4. Februar 2008)

Da hole ich mir am nächsten Sa mal besser nix mehr vor, und am So nicht gleich was!


----------



## vega970 (4. Februar 2008)

" Fastenzeit "  musst du schon war bis zur Siegerehrung


----------



## vega970 (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo Schlammspritzers,

gaaanz vorsichtig angefragt, habt ihr eure Rennräder noch 

Wochenende mal anders...Sonne RR Frankreich..... 

Grüße aus Ka


----------



## Schlammspritzer (7. Februar 2008)

vega970 schrieb:


> gaaanz vorsichtig angefragt, habt ihr eure Rennräder noch



Also ich hab` das Ding noch, aber keine Lust es zu bewegen  

Zumal wir ja noch was zu feiern haben    da wird die Heimfahrt mit dem RR viel zu gefährlich  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (7. Februar 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Also ich hab` das Ding noch, aber keine Lust es zu bewegen
> 
> Zumal wir ja noch was zu feiern haben    da wird die Heimfahrt mit dem RR viel zu gefährlich  :kotz:



Kann mich dem nur anschließen.  

Wir haben aber einen engen Terminplan, da ich um 18h dahemm sein muss.
Da ist es ja noch gar nicht richtig dunkel, so ein Sch.... 

Also
13:30h BB
ggf. 14:10h AS
16h Ankunft EWH
17h Abfahrt EWH  
18h Dahemm


----------



## vega970 (8. Februar 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Also ich hab` das Ding noch, aber keine Lust es zu bewegen
> 
> Zumal wir ja noch was zu feiern haben    da wird die Heimfahrt mit dem RR viel zu gefährlich  :kotz:



Was soll ich da sagen, bei dem einen oder anderen lässt halt mit 50 die LUST nach


----------



## Schlammspritzer (8. Februar 2008)

vega970 schrieb:


> Was soll ich da sagen, bei dem einen oder anderen lässt halt mit 50 die LUST nach



Das weis sicher keiner besser als Du    (noch hab` ich ja, im Gegensatz zu Dir, die 4 vorne   )


----------



## Klinger (10. Februar 2008)

WP: Jungs, ihr macht mir Angst! Noch 1-2 von diesen Wochenenden, dann sind unter den Top 10, und das bei diesem Durchschnittsalter, unglaublich. Zum Glück hält sich wenigstens Cheffe zurück mit dem Punktesammeln.


----------



## puremalt (12. Februar 2008)

Grüss Gott,
ja, ich sitz hier in München und bemühe mich redlich unser Team nicht zu schnell aufsteigen zu lassen. Einer muss schließlich Mass halten (und dazu bin ich in München genau richtig).


----------



## Klinger (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo Cheffe,
als Alternative zum Mass-halten lade ich Dich zur 600er-WB-Runde vorraussichtlich am Sa in die EWH ein!


----------



## Oberaggi (13. Februar 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Hallo Cheffe,
> als Alternative zum Mass-halten lade ich Dich zur 600er-WB-Runde vorraussichtlich am Sa in die EWH ein!



Was machen wir denn nun am WE? Freitagnacht im Wäldle oder zur EWH bei Sonne?


----------



## Klinger (13. Februar 2008)

Ich bin für beides!


----------



## puremalt (13. Februar 2008)

Sorry Männer, aber Freitag abend komm ich erst aus'm Bayernland heim und Samstag ist Teichbau angesagt. 
Aber das ist ja meistens so: de Chef schafft am wenigschde un kritt am Enn trotzdem de Schampus.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (13. Februar 2008)

Und ich kann an beiden Tagen nicht teilnehmen  

Hab` für Freitag noch Arbeit angenommen und Samstag feiert meine jüngste ihren ersten "runden Geburtstag"    

Wünsche Euch aber trotzdem Viel Spaß  beim  und  und natürlich beim radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (13. Februar 2008)

Dann lassen wir es mal beim Samstag und genießen die Sonne.


----------



## Klinger (14. Februar 2008)

...vielleicht sollte ich mal bei den unregelmäßigen Weichei-Touren nachschauen??


----------



## vega970 (14. Februar 2008)

und ich bin am Samstag auch noch in Karlsruhe..
vielleicht am Sonntag eine kleine Runde

Grüße Vega970


----------



## vega970 (23. Februar 2008)

Hi Schlammspritzers,

zur allgemeinen Info, fahre heute RR  
morgen wahrscheinlich auch 

grüße Vega970


----------



## vega970 (28. Februar 2008)

Hi Schlammspritzers,

alles eingepennt, nix mehr los ??  freut euch  am Wochenende
kommt euer Wetter, Wetter für harte Kerle, wie ihr es seit  

da will ich Punkte sehen   

Grüße aus Ka
Vega970

feue mich schon auf die Antworten


----------



## Klinger (28. Februar 2008)

... und ich könnte zur 700er-Runde einladen!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (28. Februar 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> ... und ich könnte zur 700er-Runde einladen!




Wenn das mal kein Grund ist....       Ich bin dabei


----------



## vega970 (7. März 2008)

Hallo Schlammspritzer,

fahre morgen kleine Runde MTB. 13:30 b.B.

Grüßle


----------



## Oberaggi (7. März 2008)

Bin morgen auch dabei und schön dass du eine kleine Runde ausgibst.   
Oder meinst Du: Der kleine Runde ist auch dabei  
Wir haben aber morgen wieder einen straffen Zeitplan!!!  
Wir können ja mal die rote Pur fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (7. März 2008)

NEID!! Ich will auch wieder fahren! Ich weiß schon fast nicht mehr, wie mein Fahrrad aussieht. Mir wurde heute abend aufgedrückt, auch das Wochenende in München zu bleiben. Na ja, zuhause wäre eh nur Schlitze kloppen angesagt  gewesen. (Ein Schelm, wer das falsch versteht).
Habe mir aber schon alle Termine ab Mai notiert, beginnend mit der Saarschleifen-Besichtigung am 17. und Spichern am 18. (Vielleicht kann ich sogar Sanddorf am 20. April einschieben). Da beginnt endlich wieder die Entrostung. Solange werde ich aber leider noch Rost und Speck ansetzen müssen.

Allezdann


----------



## vega970 (7. März 2008)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Oder meinst Du: Der kleine Runde ist auch dabei
> Wir haben aber morgen wieder einen straffen Zeitplan!!!
> Wir können ja mal die rote Pur fahren



Oberaggi, so dick bist du doch gar nicht mehr, oder meinst du rund mit 4 WB. lol


----------



## vega970 (14. März 2008)

Hi Schlammspritzer,

nach den vielen Regenfällen schone ich den Wald und gehe am Samstag Rennrad fahren. 

Grüße aus dem sch****
Baden


----------



## Klinger (14. März 2008)

Abmeld.
Sa ist für mich leider radfrei


----------



## dreiradchampion (14. März 2008)

Hallo Jungs !
Ja ihr seht Richtig ich schreibe auch nochmal Fahre morgen mit ,und sonntag zur RTF nach Bischmisheim.Also bis dann und vergest eure Lampenund Flickzeug nicht Gruß Otto


----------



## vega970 (14. März 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Abmeld.
> Sa ist für mich leider radfrei



Fangst an wie de Hermann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Longus90 (14. März 2008)

Schliesse mich der Mehrheit an. Verzichte auf die EWH (heul,heul)


----------



## Oberaggi (14. März 2008)

Und mir ist das morgen viel zu warm, da komme ich ja womöglich ins Schwitzen.
Bin dann nach Ostern wieder dabei,


----------



## Klinger (14. März 2008)

@ Vega: ich bin schließlich >50!


----------



## vega970 (14. März 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> @ Vega: ich bin schließlich >50!



ja alles klar, und was machen wir wenn dir anderen zwei auch 50 sind


----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. März 2008)

dreiradchampion schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs !
> Ja ihr seht Richtig ich schreibe auch nochmal Fahre morgen mit ,und sonntag zur RTF nach Bischmisheim.Also bis dann und vergest eure Lampenund Flickzeug nicht Gruß Otto




Na dann sind wir ja unter uns......   

Hat jemand was von den Kutscher gehört


----------



## dreiradchampion (14. März 2008)

was issen fahr ich moije allän oder was ?!!!?


----------



## Klinger (15. März 2008)

@Vega: dann fahren wir mit unseren Rollatoren durch den Wald, natürlich Mtb-mäßig bereift, unn verzehle vunn sellemols....


----------



## vega970 (17. März 2008)

Hi,
Schlammspritzer WinterPokal, habe eine schöne gesamt Zeit 

die 500 mach ich noch voll

Grüße


----------



## Klinger (18. März 2008)

Was ischn über Ostern angesagt, allgemeines Abhängen, vielleicht mal bei den Weicheiern gucken?

@Vega: Ich arbeite an den ersten 1000!

@all: war da nicht noch was im Wäldle mitm Lämple beim Nächtle?
Man sollte die Zeit noch nutzen bevor die blöde Uhr-Umstellerei wieder los geht!!!


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (18. März 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Was ischn über Ostern angesagt, allgemeines Abhängen, vielleicht mal bei den Weicheiern gucken?
> 
> @Vega: Ich arbeite an den ersten 1000!
> 
> ...



Eier suchen im Dunkeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (20. März 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich mal für Ostern  

Auf der Hütt`n im Schwarzwald gibt´s sicher noch Schnee  , nicht nur um die Eier zu verstecken  

@Klinger: Wäldle, Nächtle, Lämple geht auch im Sommer (dann kommt noch das kurze Hösle dazu)  

Wünsch allen ein Frohes Fest und Vega: Viel Spaß bei der Punktejagd ​


----------



## Take5 (23. März 2008)

Hallo
Ich wohne auch im Raum Mandelbachtal,bin aber noch recht neu im MTB und wollte euch mal nach netten Touren fragen. 
Gibts es eine Seite im Internet ? Wobei ich nett nicht gleichsetze mit einfach , habe gute Kondition.

Gruß Take5


----------



## Schlammspritzer (25. März 2008)

Take5 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich wohne auch im Raum Mandelbachtal,bin aber noch recht neu im MTB und wollte euch mal nach netten Touren fragen.
> Gibts es eine Seite im Internet ? Wobei ich nett nicht gleichsetze mit einfach , habe gute Kondition.
> 
> Gruß Take5




Hallo Take5,  im Mandelbachtal gibt es meiner / unserer Meinung nach wenig schöne / nette Touren  

Wir fahren meist im Ensheimer Tal, am St. Ingberter Stiefel, Am Schwarzenberg oder im wunderschönen Kirkeler Wald, auch die St. Ingberter Permanente "PUR" ist sehr gut ausgeschildert und bietet jede Menge Herausforderungen und Fahrspaß "pur" 

Wenn Du Lust hast kannst Du ja Samstags mal mitfahren. Wir treffen uns regelmäßig geg. 13:30 Uhr vor der Bäckerei Tüllner und fahren meist zwischen 40 und 60 km mit "kurzer" Einkehr  in der Hasseler Edelweishütte.
@ Alle: Wer fährt Samstag und wer will am Sonntag die CTF auf den Spuren der PUR fahren  

Ich will an beiden Tagen Osterfett verbrennen


----------



## vega970 (25. März 2008)

Hi Schlammspritzer,
wie wars im Schnee, Samstag kurz einrollen, Sonntag CTF ist OK.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Oberaggi (25. März 2008)

Samstag ja, Sonntag nein.


----------



## Klinger (26. März 2008)

@ Schlammspritzer: was ischn "Osterfett". was neues für die Kette vielleicht???? 

@ Vega: schee was, 3X Fango, aber der Wald war leer und kaum transpiriert!

Sa kleine Tour, So auch. Aber auf Fango habe ich vorläufig keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## Klinger (31. März 2008)

Hallo Jungs,
heute ist der 31.04, der WP ist gelaufen.
Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken gemacht um das Team für die neue Saison?????

Nach dem WP ist vor dem WP, oder so ähnlich.....


----------



## Tobilas (31. März 2008)

Hallo, ihr Schlammspritzer!
Ich muß mich ja mal hier rein melden, nachdem der Winterpokal  nun abgeschlossen ist: ich kenn leider keinen außer den Klinger und er hat mich ja zum Ende ganz schön zersägt 
naja, is ja nur zum Spasss und damit der Winterspeck nicht überhand nimmt. 
Allen Teilnehmern, egal wo sie gelandet sind, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Das war ein verdammt nasser Winter und es war nicht einfach sich zu motivieren!
Vielleicht sehn wir uns ja mal irgendwo auf den Saarländ. Trails oder spätestens im nächsten Herbst zum neuen WP !!!
Gruß 
Roland


----------



## montageständer (31. März 2008)

wie, was, wo  ? biker in st wendel ... hab im wald am wochende aber keinen gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (1. April 2008)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Das war ein verdammt nasser Winter und es war nicht einfach sich zu motivieren!


Wie? Nass? Ach so, verstehe, aber das ist doch die Motivation


----------



## Klinger (1. April 2008)

@ Tobilas: Was will man machen, Chefin in Kur, im Gasthaus darf man nicht mehr rauchen, Diesel teuer wie Sau, laufend Knöllchen wegen Falschparken, da bleibt nur noch biken übrig!!!    

Wenn Du nochmal in der Ecke bist und das Radl mithast oder auch nicht, dann melde Dich, es gibt einiges zu tun!

@Oberaggi: Das mit der Tausender-Runde hat ja nicht mehr ganz geklappt, aber wie wärs mit einer fast-Tausender -Runde??   

Vielleicht sollten wir im nächsten WP in der Ü-70-Klasse antreten, dann reichts auch für Platz 50 (hoffentlich!!!)

Gruß
W


----------



## Schlammspritzer (1. April 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Das mit der Tausender-Runde hat ja nicht mehr ganz geklappt, aber wie wärs mit einer fast-Tausender -Runde??



Und da sind ja auch noch die 400´er Runde von mir und die 500´er Runde von Vega offen 

Wenn wir jetzt noch den Teamchef von der Baustelle weglotsen können   können wir nächsten Samstag so eine Art "WP-Abschlußfeier" in der EWH veranstalten       wäre doch schön..oder ....?


----------



## Klinger (2. April 2008)

Dann Start und Ziel um 13:30 EWH oder wie???


----------



## vega970 (2. April 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Und da sind ja auch noch die 400´er Runde von mir und die 500´er Runde von Vega offen
> 
> Wenn wir jetzt noch den Teamchef von der Baustelle weglotsen können   können wir nächsten Samstag so eine Art "WP-Abschlußfeier" in der EWH veranstalten       wäre doch schön..oder ....?




Ja und noch die Runde vom Vize-Meister, und Runde der WP-Verweigerer....
Kleiderordnung wie immer ???  

Grüße 
Vega970


----------



## Klinger (2. April 2008)

... dann schau ich mal ob ich am Montag Urlaub bekomme!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (4. April 2008)

Aus gegebenem Anlass:
Wollten wir nicht schon immer eine Haldentour machen? 
Treffpunkt 2 (TP 1 um 13:30 BB) um 15h auf der Rußhütte  
Von dort wird uns Klinger den schönsten Weg zur EWH zeigen  
Nach dem Traumtrail letzte Woche warten neue Entdeckungen auf uns.


----------



## puremalt (4. April 2008)

Sorry, ich kann mich immer noch nicht loseisen. Bis Montag müssen alle Kabel liegen und der Bohrhammer noch geschwungen werden. A
ber zum Glück laufen  die Halden nicht weg. 
Aber ich versprech euch, im Mai, so Gott will, wird der Bau gebührend und ausgiebig in der EWH oder sonstigem Tourenziel begossen.


----------



## Oberaggi (5. April 2008)

Scheen war's und am Ende sind sogar noch 1100hm bei rumgekommen.
Hier eine kleine Impression von einer der vielen Halden.


----------



## Oberaggi (6. April 2008)

Nächste Woche ist die CTF der Rosseler Kurvekratzer. Also dann vielleicht Terminverlegung auf Sonntag.


----------



## Klinger (11. April 2008)

Gibts jetzt eine genauere Wochenendplanung oder gibts wieder die Chaos-Rundruf-jeder-telefoniert-mit-jedem-keiner-weiss-Bescheid-Variante??


----------



## Oberaggi (11. April 2008)

Dann schlage ich mal vor am Sonntag die CTF zu fahren.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (11. April 2008)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Dann schlage ich mal vor am Sonntag die CTF zu fahren.



Da bin ich auch für.......... will aber möglicht früh starten... so gegen 8:30  ... also Abfahrt in O`heim ca. 7:30! (Dann bleibt noch Zeit für einen Kaffee vorm Start...und ein Bier nach der Ankunft    )

Ich kann noch 2 mitnehmen


----------



## Oberaggi (11. April 2008)

Na gut, wenn du fährst darf's auch etwas früher sein  
Ist ja dann bei mir nicht ganz so früh


----------



## Schlammspritzer (12. April 2008)

OK dann ist die erste Fuhre komplett   (Longus fährt noch mit)

Wie sieht´s mit Vega und Dreirad.. aus 

Den Kutscher hab ich auch noch nicht erreicht  

Treffpunkt also geg. 8:15 in Dorf im Warndt ​


----------



## Klinger (12. April 2008)

Der Kutscher räumt den Handgranatenwurfstand auf wegen Kommunion!  

Ich mache krank (Hust)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (12. April 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Der Kutscher räumt den Handgranatenwurfstand auf wegen Kommunion!
> 
> Ich mache krank (Hust)
> 
> Viel Spaß!



Das kommt von den gekochten Karotten.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (18. April 2008)

Wie sieht es diesen Samstag mit Teilnehmern aus  

Ich würde vorschlagen das wir wieder auf die "Sommerabfahrtszeit"= 14:00 Uhr umstellen  

Bitte um Rückmeldung ​


----------



## Oberaggi (18. April 2008)

Ich bin ja dieses Wochenende nicht dabei.  
Vielleicht gibt es noch mal mehr Resonanz als letzte Woche.
Übrigens, wer nicht im Warndt war hat was verpasst


----------



## Klinger (18. April 2008)

Will gemeinsam mit dem Herrn Kutscher um 14:00 BB einlaufen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (18. April 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Will gemeinsam mit dem Herrn Kutscher um 14:00 BB einlaufen.



Na das ist ja schon mal ein Anfang.....


----------



## Oberaggi (25. April 2008)

Nachdem letzte Woche der Termin ja kurzfristig ins Wasser gefallen ist, rechne ich morgen mit reger Beteiligung. 
Bisher gemeldet haben:
Schlammspritzer, Klinger und meinereiner 
Welche Richtung sollen wir denn einschlagen?
Ich hätte da ein paar interessante Trails am Schwarzenberg gezeigt bekommen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (25. April 2008)

Der " - Kutscher" kommt auch......


----------



## Klinger (28. April 2008)

@ Oberaggi & Vega

Das noch zum Thema *Mopping* vom Sa


----------



## vega970 (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

was ist morgen?  Abfahrt 13:30 oder 14:00 bB, Diskussion wurde nicht zu Ende geführt.   Meinereiner wäre für 13:30 und gemütlichen Abschluss am
Ommersheimer-Weiher.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (2. Mai 2008)

Ich dachte eigentlich im Sommer immer um 14h , das würde mir auch besser passen.  
Der Abschluss sollte morgen auf jeden Fall im Freien stattfinden. Wo ist mir fast egal. Da sollen dann lieber die Teilnehmer aus den entfernteren saarbrigger Stadtteilen ihren Senf dazu geben, so sie denn morgen am Start sind.


----------



## vega970 (2. Mai 2008)

Hi,
mir ist es fast egal, warte ma uff die Saarbricker.

Ich würde sogar Rennrad fahren  

Grüße


----------



## Oberaggi (2. Mai 2008)

Neueste dramatische Wende für morgen:  
Treffpunkt 14h bB oder 14:45h bP (bei Peugeot), es geht nach Spichern!!! 
Wir fahren dann von O nach G über den Hartungshof.


----------



## vega970 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo Pfingsturlauber, und daheim gebliebene Schlammspritzer,

alle wieder voll da ??  

Habt ihr schon einen Plan fürs WE, Samstag wie immer?, So. Spichern?,

fährt jemand nach St. Wendel zur EM?, oder RR in Frankreich  

Unser WP-Teamchef lebt auch noch  

Grüße


----------



## Oberaggi (15. Mai 2008)

Werde wohl am Sonntag nach WND fahren. Damit fällt Spichern dann flach.
Samstag muss ich mal sehen.


----------



## Oberaggi (16. Mai 2008)

Und dann ist morgen ja auch noch das Monte Schlacko Race....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (16. Mai 2008)

Mein Plan für's Wochenende: 
Samstag: Teilnahme an Hunsrück-Highland-Games mit Promille-Biking-Club.
Sonntag: Whisky-Gehalt im Blut senken und ruckartige Bewegungen vermeiden.


----------



## vega970 (16. Mai 2008)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Und dann ist morgen ja auch noch das Monte Schlacko Race....



und wer geht dort an den Start, Schlammspritzer, Longus, Dreiradchampion oder sogar unser Kutscher.
Ich will Sonntag auch nach St.Wendel, Samstag müsste ich dann noch genehmigen lassen.

Grüße
Vega970.. der gleich ins Saarland fährt


----------



## Schlammspritzer (16. Mai 2008)

Sonntag hab´ich leider keine Zeit  

Aber Samstag und ev. Montag (mit den Ensheimern) wollte ich schon fahren  

Wir können ja noch mal telefonieren....


----------



## Oberaggi (17. Mai 2008)

Also dann heute wie immer, um 14h BB.
Ich werde nach dem Fußball nachkommen.

Dann können wir auch noch die EM in WND besprechen.

@Purmalt: Ist mal wieder eine eigenwillige Interpretation von WP


----------



## Oberaggi (21. Mai 2008)

Hi, 
wie ist das Interesse an einer Feiertagstour und/oder einem Ausflug zur Trofeo?


----------



## Klinger (21. Mai 2008)

Ich bin mit der Chefin übers lange Wochenende in de palz Nähe Johanniskreuz/Elmstein


----------



## vega970 (21. Mai 2008)

Hi,

bin bis Freitag in Ka, nachmittags Trofeo in Kapellenstr. und anschließend
zum Ziel in Wittersheim. Sonntags evtl. mit RR zur Trofeo nach Obergailbach 

Samstag noch offen.

grüße


----------



## Schlammspritzer (21. Mai 2008)

Ich muss am Freitag arbeiten... Am Donnerstag und Sonntag hab ich auch keine Zeit  

Aber Samstag und Montag will ich fahren..


----------



## vega970 (29. Mai 2008)

Huhu,

wünsche den Schlammspritzer viel Erfolg beim Saarschleifen-Marathon und den anderen Teilnehmer natürlich auch 

Ich werde dann am Sams das RR quälen oder mich 

Grüße aus Ka
vega970


----------



## vega970 (5. Juni 2008)

Hi,

wie siehts aus...Samstag Schlammspritzerrunde mit Abschluss
am NwWF . Derjenige der als erster weiss wo das ist darf die erste Runde bezahlen  

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (5. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß, was NwWF heißt. Weil ich aber am Samstag nicht kann (bin in Koblenz auf'm Geburtstag eingeladen) behalt ich das für mich, damit ein anderer den Preis bekommt bzw. berappt.

Stattdessen nehm ich am Sonntag auf'm Rückweg die Idar-Obersteiner CTF mit, als erste Veranstaltung in diesem Jahr.

Jetzt geht's loos!!!

Denn, meine Herren, der Umzug ist mit einiger Verzögerung geschafft (wofür ich sogar die Saarschleife sausen ließ) und das neue Haus zwar noch lange nicht fertig, aber immerhin bewohnbar.

Das heißt: demnächst werde ich auch wieder Schlamm spritzen können und diesen, wo auch immer, mit ausreichend WB abspülen.


----------



## Klinger (6. Juni 2008)

*N*eu*w*eiler*W*erks*F*euerwehr???


----------



## vega970 (6. Juni 2008)

Hi Klinger,
das kannst du besser, noch 2 Versuche
und wer mit 3 Versuchen kein Treffer hat ist sowieso dran  
Grüße


----------



## Oberaggi (6. Juni 2008)

Idar Oberstein ist eine Überlegung wert. 
Soll ja eine sehr schöne Strecke sein. 
Morgen kann ich nicht, da ich mich heute auf den TT-PS vorbereite und auch vor 18h dahemm sein muss.


----------



## puremalt (6. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab ja auf die Niedergailbacher Wurstwasser Feier getippt.


----------



## Klinger (6. Juni 2008)

Egal, kann wahrscheins am Sa eh nicht aufs Radl weil ich am Freitag auf das NiederwürzbacherWeiherFest will!


----------



## vega970 (6. Juni 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Egal, kann wahrscheins am Sa eh nicht aufs Radl weil ich am Freitag auf das NiederwürzbacherWeiherFest will!



Du oder die Chefin  nimms bike mit holen wir dich am Samstag ab


----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. Juni 2008)

puremalt schrieb:


> Das heißt: demnächst werde ich auch wieder Schlamm spritzen können und diesen, wo auch immer, mit ausreichend WB abspülen.



Das ist ja mal ne Ansage.... 

Ich hoffe die Umsetzung klappt auch...  Würde mich freuen  

Was NwWf heißt weis ich auch !! Wegen der bevorstehenden Premiere auf der  Naturbühne werde ich wohl am Samstag leider nicht mitfahren können  

Vielleicht kann ich später dazukommen (spätestens in Nw auf dem Wf)


----------



## Oberaggi (6. Juni 2008)

Nachdem die Vorfahrt heute ins Wasser gefallen ist, bin ich morgen doch dabei.  
Dann um 14h BB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (7. Juni 2008)

hallo Oberaggi,

Samstag fällt offiziell aus, Longus kann nicht, Schlammspritzer kann nicht,
Klinger war auf NwWF, Kutscher ??

Fahre mit Longus am Sonntagmorgen spät. 09:00 notfalls RR

ansonsten kurzfristig Telko

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Klinger (13. Juni 2008)

Was ischn am Sa geplant?
14:00 BB oder so?


----------



## Oberaggi (13. Juni 2008)

Bei mir ist um 14h TT angesagt, bin also nicht dabei.
Eventuell fahre ich am Sonntag die RTF in Raaschbach.


----------



## puremalt (13. Juni 2008)

TT?? Tanzturnier? Turteltäubchen? Titelträume? Tequila trinken? Tränenreich tanken? Tretroller testen?


----------



## vega970 (13. Juni 2008)

Hi,

kann morgen auch nicht, vielleicht eine kurze RR-Runde.
MTB-bleibt dieses WE in KA, macht mal Pause.
Heute muss ich noch zum Chef-Schlammspritzer 


Grüße aus Ka, noch 75min


----------



## puremalt (13. Juni 2008)

Ja natürlich. Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 

Möge der Schlamm mit dir sein und die heißen Waden kühlen 
und natürlich gilt das Gleiche für WB und Kehle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-kutscher (22. Juni 2008)

Na da seid ihr ja!!!habt wohl gedacht ihr könnt euch vor mir verstecken hä???habt ihr euer katerösen zustand überwunden ihr alcies
gruss vum kutscher


----------



## Oberaggi (22. Juni 2008)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> Na da seid ihr ja!!!habt wohl gedacht ihr könnt euch vor mir verstecken hä???habt ihr euer katerösen zustand überwunden ihr alcies
> gruss vum kutscher



Da ist es jetzt wohl mit der Ruhe hier vorbei


----------



## Klinger (22. Juni 2008)

Oh leck!!!!!

Jetzt gibts nur noch eine Steigerung: B-enutzerbild von b-kutscher


----------



## vega970 (22. Juni 2008)

Na endlich,
haben sie den b-kutscher doch noch reingelassen
Von wegen alcies, WB gehört zu den Nahrungsmittel, habe also nur 
etwas viel gegessen
Immerhin ist der Anfang gemacht...Sponsor Nr.1 steht fest !!!

Grüße Vega970


----------



## b-kutscher (22. Juni 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Oh leck!!!!!
> 
> Jetzt gibts nur noch eine Steigerung: B-enutzerbild von b-kutscher



iss in arbeit,hab noch nen unterleibskampf mit den bildbearbeitungsprogramm


----------



## Schlammspritzer (22. Juni 2008)

*Herzlich  Willkommen b-kutscher*

Ist das dein neues Bike    

Damit fliegst du sicher über die Alpen    ​


----------



## b-kutscher (23. Juni 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> *Herzlich  Willkommen b-kutscher*
> 
> Ist das dein neues Bike
> 
> Damit fliegst du sicher über die Alpen    ​


klar ne unn hinne druff dei gepäck
wie versproch


----------



## Schlammspritzer (24. Juni 2008)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> klar ne unn hinne druff dei gepäck
> wie versproch




ei jo, und fier de Notfall noch siwwe Abschlepphooge..


----------



## Klinger (27. Juni 2008)

Wasn am Sa?
Einer nitt da, der onner fort?


----------



## vega970 (27. Juni 2008)

Hi,
genau, ich bin 2 Wochen weg, bin auf Besenwagenfahrer Lehrgang, letzter Mann was tun?? Oberaggi ist auch dort, aber nur jetzt am WE. 

Melde mich dann rechtzeitig, bin vom 14.-18.07 noch zu Hause. Pfalztagestour??

Schöne Ferien und Grüße
Vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-kutscher (28. Juni 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wasn am Sa?
> Einer nitt da, der onner fort?



bin da wer noch


----------



## puremalt (28. Juni 2008)

Nä, heut kein Zeit.
Aber morgen fahr ich auf die CTF Mandern. Wenn jemand mitwill: ich habe 2 Plätze frei. Abfahrt zwischen 8.30 und 9.00 in SB.


----------



## Klinger (29. Juni 2008)

@ vega: neuer Job bei der Stadtreinigung oder wie? 

Pfalz-Tour: ok, gerne auch länger als 1 tag.
Der Kutscher darf auch mit und kann dann pupsen, wegen der Orientierung......


----------



## b-kutscher (3. Juli 2008)

hey ho let`s go 
was issn am sa:


----------



## puremalt (5. Juli 2008)

Ja, auch von mir die Frage: ist heute was angesaat?Heut könnt ich nämlich mal.


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. Juli 2008)

First of all : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alles Gute zum Geburtstag OBERAGGI    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Lass et KRACHEN !


----------



## b-kutscher (9. Juli 2008)

is das ein lahmer thread...do iss jo uffm ummerschummer friedhof mehr los

hey klinger was issn eigentlich mit deinen laufradsatz...wann kommt dern eigentlich hä


----------



## Schlammspritzer (10. Juli 2008)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> is das ein lahmer thread...do iss jo uffm ummerschummer friedhof mehr los





Da kennt sich einer ja sehr gut aus......

Wie sieht´s am Samstag aus    Bedingt durch die Abendvorstellung auf der Naturbühne könnte ich auch mal wieder mitfahren


----------



## Klinger (10. Juli 2008)

Sa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (10. Juli 2008)

SA schon wieder net, weil SO Erbeskopf angesagt ist. Habt Geduld mit mir, Jungs.


----------



## b-kutscher (10. Juli 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Da kennt sich einer ja sehr gut aus......
> 
> Wie sieht´s am Samstag aus    Bedingt durch die Abendvorstellung auf der Naturbühne könnte ich auch mal wieder mitfahren



na endlich... dann gehts ja endlich nochmal unter die gürtellinie

wies ausschaut darf ich auch mit!!!


----------



## Klinger (10. Juli 2008)

Wo issn die bei Dir (die G-Linie)??? 
Fahren wir dann nur bergab, damit wir darunter kommen?
Oder ist das doch höher als erwartet, so über dem Meeresspiegel ?


----------



## Oberaggi (11. Juli 2008)

Ich wäre morgen dann auch noch mal dabei.
Ziel ist dann in O am D-Fest


----------



## Klinger (11. Juli 2008)

Gute Ansage, nehme dann mal vorsichtshalber die Fenix mit, man weiss ja nie.....


----------



## b-kutscher (11. Juli 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wo issn die bei Dir (die G-Linie)???
> Fahren wir dann nur bergab, damit wir darunter kommen?
> Oder ist das doch höher als erwartet, so über dem Meeresspiegel ?



die iss dort wo`s bei dir anfängt streng zu riechen und hin kommt man wenn man ess köppche ganz runter macht so richtung kurbel unn so!!!

dann wäre ja die crew fast komplett ausser em longus odder wie!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (11. Juli 2008)

Vega kommt morgen aus dem Urlaub zurück.
Nach den zwei Wochen Trainingslager reicht es wenn er uns abends unserer Grenzen aufzeigt.


----------



## Klinger (11. Juli 2008)

ähm, wo ist "o", mir fallen dann auf Anhieb mehrere Ortschaften ein, zB Oberstinzel, Oberhasslach, Obersdorf, Obergailbach....

Würde mich das dann doch interessieren falls Liegendtransport nach hause nötig werden sollte!


----------



## Oberaggi (11. Juli 2008)

O ist da wo auch BB ist.
Also Start und Ziel in Ormesheim.


----------



## b-kutscher (12. Juli 2008)

AHOI MÄDELS


klinger und ich kommen heute zum BB...mit anreise über eschringen,also aggi solle ma dich hole kumme???

gruß vom kutscher


----------



## Klinger (18. Juli 2008)

Same procedure as every week?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (18. Juli 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Same procedure as every week?




Hääh....

Also ich wollte morgen fahren  (wie letzte Woche )

Wär´ ja eine Gelegenheit zum Transalp-vor-vor-Treffen


----------



## Oberaggi (18. Juli 2008)

Dann ist das Team von letzter Woche ja schon mal komplett!  

Da war ja auch noch die Frage was schlimmer ist: UB oder FB? 

Und hinterher laufen wir in Ormesheim noch rasch die 10 km mit dem Rad


----------



## vega970 (18. Juli 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Same procedure as every week?



nöö, bin auch dabei !!   14:00 odder

grüße Vega970


weiß jetzt wie skiken geht !!


----------



## b-kutscher (19. Juli 2008)

wäre heute auch mal wieder dabei sofer kein defekt...aber nächste woche klappt bei mir nicht weil meine kleine geburtstag hat!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (23. Juli 2008)

Transalpvortreffen am Samstag steht (wenn auch mit Ausfällen) 

Abschuss ausnahmsweise mal bei mir  

Hat jemand Lust mit mir am Sonntag durch die Hölle zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-kutscher (23. Juli 2008)

aha treffen also bei dir?wieviel uhr und so?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (23. Juli 2008)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> aha treffen also bei dir?wieviel uhr und so?



Treffen, wie immer, 14:00 Uhr beim Bäcker....

Abschluss dann bei mir... ca. 18:00 Uhr??

Natürlich auch für die "Nicht-Transalper"


----------



## Klinger (24. Juli 2008)

@ Kutscher:
Fährst Du am So mit nach Fräse?
Start 6:05 oder so.
Andernfalls mache ich Fahrgemeinschaft.


----------



## puremalt (24. Juli 2008)

Hölle, Hölle, Hölle. Ich fahre auf jeden Fall am Sonntag. Nehme bis jetzt nur Tilo (Hardliner) mit. Hab also eventuell noch einen Platz frei. 

Und außerdem zwei Transalp-DVDs und vieleviele Fotos zu eurer Einstimmung im Schrank.
Werd am Samstag mal versuchen zu kommen. Werd jo ochemol Zeit.


----------



## Klinger (24. Juli 2008)

@ puremalt:
Falls Du das am Sa nicht mehr findest, ich starte ca 13:00 in SB.


----------



## puremalt (25. Juli 2008)

@klinger
wenn ich mitfahre bin ich um 13:20 an der Shell unter der Fechinger Talbrücke.

Tilo hat übrigens abgesagt -> jetzt 2 Plätze für die Fahrt zur Hölle frei.


----------



## b-kutscher (26. Juli 2008)

tja schon wieder stuhlgang!!!ess frauche hat was anneres geplant!!!sind eingeladen zum mittagessen


----------



## Klinger (27. Juli 2008)

Die Rache der Ratte????

:kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## vega970 (27. Juli 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Die Rache der Ratte????
> 
> :kotz::kotz::kotz:



sicher ? meinste die im Rohr am Brunnen, oder die Ratten von der Nauwiess


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (27. Juli 2008)

Das ist noch nicht ganz klar, vielleicht auch die Kombination..


----------



## Oberaggi (27. Juli 2008)

Also die im Römerbrunnen hat die Hölle nicht überlebt.
Und was die von der Nauwies macht seh oder fühl ich morgen


----------



## b-kutscher (1. August 2008)

Iss`n moije???


----------



## Schlammspritzer (1. August 2008)

Unn vorher geh´ ma noch Radele   (14:00 BB)


----------



## Oberaggi (1. August 2008)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> Iss`n moije???



Wenn du doch auf dem Rad auch so wortkarg wärest

Und unter vierstelligen Höhenmetern geht's nicht nach Hause.


----------



## vega970 (2. August 2008)

Und unter vierstelligen Höhenmetern geht's nicht nach Hause. [/QUOTE]

Was soll denn das, langsam Panik vor den Alpen oder was

Will mich Samstags erholen, vom Stress !!

Bis 14:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (8. August 2008)

Hallo Schlammspritzer,

morgen dann bei mir 13:30, ihr habt alle eine mail.

Habe noch etwas vergessen, Anprobe natürlich mit Unterwäsche
(Findet im freien statt)

Grüße schon aus dem Saarland
Vega970


----------



## b-kutscher (8. August 2008)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hallo Schlammspritzer,
> 
> morgen dann bei mir 13:30, ihr habt alle eine mail.
> 
> ...


wie jetzt erklär das mal ein bisschen genauer


----------



## vega970 (8. August 2008)

Hi b-kutscher,

hab ne Rundmail geschickt...

hast gelesen.ja  ..hast verstanden ....neeeeeeeeeeeee

dann ruf an


----------



## vega970 (12. August 2008)

Hi Schlammspritzer,

habe eine Rundmail verschickt

Guckst du.

Grüße


----------



## b-kutscher (13. August 2008)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hi Schlammspritzer,
> 
> habe eine Rundmail verschickt
> 
> ...


----------



## b-kutscher (13. August 2008)

hey wifus was issen am freida eigendlich he???


----------



## Klinger (13. August 2008)

@ b-kutscher: 
bin heute den dafpsgnilrettemhcS gefahren, wäre für Dich auch besser als vor dem blöden Blechkopp zu sitzen. 
(= Schmetterlingspfad von hinten, was sonst???) 

Fr: noch keinen Plan, will wettertechnisch nix riskieren weil ich am nächsten WE ein Date in Grainau habe....


----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. August 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> @
> 
> Fr: noch keinen Plan, will wettertechnisch nix riskieren weil ich am nächsten WE ein Date in Grainau habe....




Kluge Entscheidung  Wäre doch Schade wenn jetzt noch jemand krank würde.... so kurz vor unserer großen Tour


----------



## vega970 (14. August 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Nur wer extreme Wetter trainiert, kann auch in extremen Wetter bestehen !!
> 
> Also raus in Wind und Wetter, in Eis und Schnee !! (WeicheiTip) lol


----------



## b-kutscher (14. August 2008)

vega970 schrieb:


> Nur wer extreme Wetter trainiert, kann auch in extremen Wetter bestehen !!
> 
> Also raus in Wind und Wetter, in Eis und Schnee !! (WeicheiTip) lol



und das von dir warmduscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (14. August 2008)

Hi, 
wenn Wetter ist fahre ich morgen früh eine kleine Runde mit Abschluss am Reitstall, bei mir um die Ecke. Tag der offen Tür oder so

Ah noch was, habe mal wieder eine Rundmail geschickt, Kommentare wenn überhaupt, nur positiv. Ja das muss so 

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Oberaggi (14. August 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Kluge Entscheidung  Wäre doch Schade wenn jetzt noch jemand krank würde.... so kurz vor unserer großen Tour


Habe mir die Erkältung extra in dieser Woche genommen, da bin ich in einer Woche wieder fit.
Es gibt ja Leute die montags nicht trainieren, nur weil es ein bisschen wie aus Kübeln giesst.
Aber ich war schon vorher unpässlich, hab mir gewiss im schönen Pfälzerwald einen Virus eingefangen 
Morgen gehe ich dann zum Härtetest in die Frostkammer nach Gräfinthal
Aber vorher muss ich noch fleißig arbeiten bei den heidnischen Pälzern


----------



## vega970 (18. August 2008)

Hi,  siehet  Rundmail. !!


----------



## Klinger (19. August 2008)

Ich such dann mal die Gummistiefel fürs Wochenende...


----------



## puremalt (19. August 2008)

Nachdem unser Haus aus dem gröbsten raus ist, letztes Wochenende unsere Jüngste umgezogen ist (weshalb Schlammspritzen für mich ausfiel), steht jetzt der Umzug unserer Ältesten an. Also am nächsten Samstag wieder Pinsel schwingen (eine winzige Chance besteht allerdings, daß ich nicht gebraucht werde) und der Samstag drauf Kisten schleppen (definitiv). Selbst Dingbert ist bei mir noch unklar. Den Samstag drauf bin ich in Stuttgart (Party von 'nem Transalpkolleesch) und den darauffolgenden in der Schweiz (Firmenfeier). 
Dann ist aber hoffentlich erst mal Ruhe, denn ich will ja nicht erst beim Schneematschspritzen wieder dabei sein.


----------



## vega970 (20. August 2008)

Hi ihr Spritzer,

vergesst nicht die Sonnenmilch einzupacken

Sonne über den Alben (AxelAlbenSpezialist)

Viel Spass und regelmäßiger Bericht bitte.

Kontrolliert noch die Größen-Tabelle, sollte es während euerer Abwesenheit zur Bestellung kommen.

Vega970


----------



## b-kutscher (20. August 2008)

Danke anke...was würden wir blos ohne de vega mache...der hat wie immer alles im griff!!!

Hat mal einer ne wettervorschau quasi als prognose...odder muss ich de klinger fragen wo er die gummistiefel kaaf hat


----------



## Oberaggi (21. August 2008)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> Hat mal einer ne wettervorschau quasi als prognose...odder muss ich de klinger fragen wo er die gummistiefel kaaf hat


Guckst Du hier 
Alpenwetter
Und hier


----------



## Schlammspritzer (21. August 2008)

Alpenwetter:
Am Sonntag wieder wärmer und meist sonnig. Ab Montag könnte sich das lang ersehnte Hochdruckgebiet aufbauen, welches mehrere aufeinander folgende sonnige Tage bringen könnte.

Hört sich doch ganz gut an !!!  Nix Gummistiefel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-kutscher (21. August 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Alpenwetter:
> Am Sonntag wieder wärmer und meist sonnig. Ab Montag könnte sich das lang ersehnte Hochdruckgebiet aufbauen, welches mehrere aufeinander folgende sonnige Tage bringen könnte.
> 
> Hört sich doch ganz gut an !!!  Nix Gummistiefel



verdammt was mach ichn jetzt mit den gummistiefeln...hey vega[ brauchst du keine gummistiefel/COLOR]??


----------



## vega970 (22. August 2008)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> verdammt was mach ichn jetzt mit den gummistiefeln...hey vega[ brauchst du keine gummistiefel/COLOR]??





nö, für was, hast du schon einmal Weichei in Gummistiefel gesehen 
kenn ich nur im Eierbecher


----------



## puremalt (22. August 2008)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> verdammt was mach ichn jetzt mit den gummistiefeln...hey vega[ brauchst du keine gummistiefel/COLOR]??




Hann die Clicks? Dann hät ich Interesse , für den Fall daß ich doch mol in die Saar falle



> kenn ich nur im Eierbecher


Gummistiefel im Eierbecher??


----------



## Schlammspritzer (4. September 2008)

So langsam müssen wir wieder zur Tagesordnung kommen ​
Am Samstag müsste ich recht zeitig (so gegen 18:00 Uhr) zu Hause sein 

Deshalb schlage ich vor das wir die Winter-Abfahrtszeit (13:30) mal vorübergehend einführen 

Wie sieht´s bei euch aus ? Ist das OK


----------



## Oberaggi (4. September 2008)

Samstag geht bei mir nicht, werde dann Sonntag ne Muschitour drehen.


----------



## vega970 (5. September 2008)

ok. wenns trocken ist( bei Abfahrt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (5. September 2008)

Bin Samstag in Stuttgart.


----------



## vega970 (6. September 2008)

Hallo,

momentan siehts etwas zu nass aus, vielleicht wird es ja noch besser.

Tour im Nordschwarzwald.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.22487.html 

Brauche neuen Tacho, nur was??

Hac4 oder GPS oder oder oder...

Grüße


----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. September 2008)

Wegen der geringen Teilnahme und dem besch.... Wetter (wir sind ja noch verwöhnt)
fällt die Samstags(tor)tour aus 

Alternativ haben Longuns, Vega und ich die "Muschitour" von Oberaggi am Sonntagmorgen (Treffpunkt 9:00 Uhr BB) ins Auge gefasst 

Villeicht ist unser "Letzter Mann" dann schon wieder zurück vom Lago 

Ev. weitere Mitfahrer bitte hier posten oder telefonisch melden.

Gruß ​


----------



## Oberaggi (6. September 2008)

Es wird gefahren:
Wetter morgen
Am Sonntag ist es teilweise recht sonnig, dann aber wieder stark bewölkt durch tief hängende Wolken. Der Vormittag verläuft überwiegend trocken.

Der letzte Mann ist auch wieder im Lande, hat aber noch einen Jet-Lag.
Er stößt ggf. kurzfristig dazu.


----------



## Klinger (9. September 2008)

Wie siehts Sa aus, Sommer- oder Winterzeit-Start BB bzw AS?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (9. September 2008)

Bin am Samstag leider nicht dabei..

..mache die Vereinsfahrt mit der Naturbühne mit...   ...dort kann ich mich dann sicher noch für die dritte Halbzeit fit machen...

Viel Spaß am Samstag

Gruß


----------



## vega970 (10. September 2008)

Hallo,

wegen Trikot, guckst du mal dein Mail-Briefkasten !!!
Übernachtexpress  

grüßle


----------



## b-kutscher (10. September 2008)

hey leuts

hat mal jemand mein messer gefunden???
bin nämlich zutiefst bedrückt deswegen...war echt mein lieblingsmesser!


----------



## vega970 (11. September 2008)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> hey leuts
> 
> hat mal jemand mein messer gefunden???
> bin nämlich zutiefst bedrückt deswegen...war echt mein lieblingsmesser!



hey, ihr habt doch einen zurückgelassen !! Warum eigentlich, wird doch nicht noch dein Messer ........ oje oje


----------



## Oberaggi (12. September 2008)

vega970 schrieb:


> hey, ihr habt doch einen zurückgelassen !! Warum eigentlich, wird doch nicht noch dein Messer ........ oje oje



Er hat halt zu viele Fragen gestellt....

Werde wohl morgen wegen Wetter und Fußball nicht fahren und statt dessen am Sonntag wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (12. September 2008)

Ich alle meine Messer, keins mehr und auch keins weniger!!!   

Sa: dann werde ich auch nicht antreten zumal der Kachelmann nicht so sehr optimistisch ist für Sa, sondern eher für So.


----------



## vega970 (12. September 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

Sonntag, wann wäre denn da dann Start ( deutsch-schwere Sprache )

09:30 und dann eine 3h Runde ohne Imbiss, gess wird dehemm

Mal ganz was anderes, Wasgau MTB Marathon, habe dises Jahr noch keine Post bekommen bez. Anmeldung 
Wer fährt hin und kan mich mitnehmen hahahaha

Grüße Vega970


----------



## b-kutscher (12. September 2008)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> Sonntag, wann wäre denn da dann Start ( deutsch-schwere Sprache )
> 
> ...



habs auf jeden fall vor...wann issn das genau???


----------



## Schlammspritzer (12. September 2008)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> habs auf jeden fall vor...wann issn das genau???



Am 11. Oktober !!!!

Und hier: http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de/  kannst du dich online anmelden.

Hab mich eben auch angemeldet 

Vega macht jetzt beim Sponsor und bei Owayo noch etwas Druck dann können wir dort, auch optisch, als Team antreten 

Wäre schön wenn dann auch alle dabei sind 

Die Ensheimer "Montagsbiker" sind dort auch stark vertreten


----------



## vega970 (12. September 2008)

angemeldet


----------



## b-kutscher (13. September 2008)

bin dabei

hab vor irgendwie 2std zu fahren wenns ein bisschen aufreisst,wer hat lust??


----------



## Oberaggi (13. September 2008)

Lemberg fällt bei mir dieses Jahr aus, ich muss noch mal in die Schweiz, die Berge hier sind mir zu flach.

Morgen dann um 9:30h BB.
Kommt der Kutscher dann auch?


----------



## vega970 (13. September 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Die Ensheimer "Montagsbiker" sind dort auch stark vertreten



musst dich schon entscheiden

@Klinger    kommt     .s rädsche   auch mit

Grüße


----------



## Oberaggi (14. September 2008)

Schön war es heute eigentlich. 
Nach den freiwilligen Verlusten   hatten wir dann noch einen unfreiwilligen 
Aber der letzte Mann will sich dann gezielt auf die Nikolaustour vorbereiten. 
Wenn der Gips wieder ab ist, kann er ja noch mal was schreiben. 
Zum Glück kennt er sich am Winterberg ja gut aus. 
Gute Besserung und wir stoßen dann nächsten Samstag auf ihn an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (15. September 2008)

[Nach den freiwilligen Verlusten   

*wollte pünklich zu Hause sein *

hatten wir dann noch einen unfreiwilligen 
Aber der letzte Mann will sich dann gezielt auf die Nikolaustour vorbereiten. 

der letzte*=der längste, wünsche Gute  Besserung*

Vega970

Trikot ab KW40


----------



## Klinger (16. September 2008)

Wenns bei den vorhergesagten 6 Wochen Gips bleibt, dann kann ich an der Nik-Tour am WB-Stand auf euch warten.....
Ausserdem werde ich bis dahin mindestens 20kg Übergewicht haben.


----------



## vega970 (16. September 2008)

unn de     "Winterpokal"


----------



## Klinger (16. September 2008)

Für den Winterpokal kann ich ja dann diese Saison für den letzten Platz antreten, nachdem ich beim letzten WP keine Chance dafür hatte!!


----------



## puremalt (16. September 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ausserdem werde ich bis dahin mindestens 20kg Übergewicht haben.



Klingt nach idealen Vorraussetzungen für ein Nikolauskostüm. 

Scherz beiseite: ich wünsche gute Besserung


----------



## b-kutscher (16. September 2008)

puremalt schrieb:


> Klingt nach idealen Vorraussetzungen für ein Nikolauskostüm.
> 
> Scherz beiseite: ich wünsche gute Besserung



von mir auch und herzlichesbeileid ans rädche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der knoche (16. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier, zumindest neu im Saarland. Trefft ihr euch regelmäßig und darf da jeder mal mitfahren? Wann fahrt ihr denn und wo und wie lange und was?


----------



## Klinger (16. September 2008)

@ puremalt: danke 
@ kutscher: danke aber was soll das mit dem rädsche bedeuten?

@ der knoche: man darf, Start ist aber 18km von Sb entfernt, also dann Samastags nix mehr vornehmen!


----------



## b-kutscher (20. September 2008)

moin,wer machtn heut was???


----------



## vega970 (20. September 2008)

Hallo Kutscher und Dreirad,

um 14:00 bB (beim Bäcker),

Longus, Schlammspritzer, und meine Wenigkeit !!!

Grüße


----------



## b-kutscher (20. September 2008)

was issn mitm oberaggi???

ich wäre dann um 1430 am staffel muss awwer um halb sieben dehemm sinn!!!


----------



## vega970 (21. September 2008)

Hallo, das wars gestern

FAHRT UND STANDZEITEN:

Startzeit:	13:53:00	
Ankunftszeit:	18:14:56	
Dauer:   	04:21:56	100 %
Netto-Fahrzeit:	03:54:00	89,3 %
Standzeiten:	00:27:56	10,7 %
*Pausen:  	00:08:20	3,2 %
Kurzstopps:	00:19:36	7,5 %


----------



## vega970 (25. September 2008)

Hallo,

Samstag ist RR-Tag....Tour de France

ja, das muss auch mal sein

Grüße aus dem Badnerland


----------



## dreiradchampion (25. September 2008)

Prima Idee!

Fahre aufjedenfall mit,hab schon ne schöne  strecke ausgesucht

Die Strecke ist 111 km lang und hat ca.1600 hm.


----------



## puremalt (25. September 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Am 11. Oktober !!!!
> 
> Und hier: http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de/  kannst du dich online anmelden.
> 
> Wäre schön wenn dann auch alle dabei sind



Jo da simmer dabei, dat iss prihima....


----------



## Oberaggi (25. September 2008)

vega970 schrieb:


> Samstag ist RR-Tag....Tour de France


Na da haben wir uns wohl fred oder Forum verirrt 

Das mit den 1600 hm ist ja ne gute Idee, aber bitte im Wald.
Ich bin dann wie immer um 14h BB.

Wissembourg wäre auch ganz schön, aber da muss man so früh aufstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (26. September 2008)

3te Halbzeit EWH?


----------



## Oberaggi (26. September 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> 3te Halbzeit EWH?



Ich denke ja, falls kein Dorffest o.ä. uns aufhält.
Wir haben übrigens letzte Woche extra am Kreisel eine Gedenkminute für Dich eingelegt.


----------



## vega970 (26. September 2008)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Na da haben wir uns wohl fred oder Forum verirrt



Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Schlammspritzer (27. September 2008)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Samstag ist RR-Tag....Tour de France
> 
> ja, das muss auch mal sein



Muss das wirklich sein 

Ich bin auch lieber für ne schöne MTB-Runde, gern auch etwas länger 

Longus hat im Kirkeler Wald einen "neuen" Trail entdeckt... 
und da ist auch noch unser angeschlagener "Letzter Mann" der uns in der EWH erwartet..


----------



## Schlammspritzer (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Morgen soll es ja nicht so warm dafür aber trocken bleiben 

Wer fährt morgen mit (14.00 BB) 

bitte hier posten oder telefonisch melden....

Gruß​


----------



## Longus90 (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Schlammspritzer bin um 14.00 an BB.


----------



## vega970 (4. Oktober 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Morgen soll es ja nicht so warm dafür aber trocken bleiben
> 
> ...



Ich nicht, erwarte Besuch aus Kirchzarten, wenn die Zeit reicht, drehe ich noch eine kurze RR-Runde 
Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub, werde noch 1-2 Touren fahren vor Lemberg, je nach Wetterlage.
Die Lieferung der Trikots verzögert sich um eine Woche, geht zuerst zum Sponsor und dann zu uns, wird eng mit Lemberg.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## dreiradchampion (4. Oktober 2008)

Bin Dabei


----------



## vega970 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi Schlammspritzer,

habe mich zur Grüne Hölle Abschlusstour gemeldet am 01.11.

Fährt noch einer mit ?

Grüße Vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich, ich, ich


----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ihr ...spritzer 

Gute Nachricht von Vega: Die neue "Team-Bekleidung" kann ,nach telefonischer Ankündigung, bei "Frau Vega" abgeholt werden.

Am Samstag 14.00 BB ist dann der erste Fototermin ​


----------



## Oberaggi (14. Oktober 2008)

Samstag muss ich leider passen. 
Aber wie wäre Sonntag (oder Donnerstag zum Einfahren)?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. Oktober 2008)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Aber wie wäre Sonntag (oder Donnerstag zum Einfahren)?



Oder Donnerstag und Sonntag

Wollte diese Woche (hab ja noch Urlaub) eh´noch ne Trainingseinheit (Schmetterlingspfad ) als Vorbereitung für den "Ensheimer Marathon" fahren.  Am besten machen wir das telefonisch ab..

                                                      Gruß


----------



## b-kutscher (16. Oktober 2008)

bei mir gehts auch nur so. morgens


----------



## Oberaggi (17. Oktober 2008)

Also dann Freitag 14h bA. Lockere Runde zum warm fahren.
Und dann am Sonntag um 8h der "Ensheimer Marathon". Ich melde dann mal für die Masters Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (17. Oktober 2008)

Also kein Fototermin BB? 
Freitag kann ich nicht so früh. Und was ist bA? Schlammspritzers Heim?

Was ist der Ensheimer Marathon?


----------



## Oberaggi (17. Oktober 2008)

puremalt schrieb:


> Freitag kann ich nicht so früh. Und was ist bA? Schlammspritzers Heim?


Sehr gut kombiniert!


puremalt schrieb:


> Was ist der Ensheimer Marathon?


Die letzte große Herausforderung 
Ich schick Dir mal eine Mail mit den Daten. Startet Sonntag um 8h.


----------



## vega970 (18. Oktober 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Hallo ihr ...spritzer
> 
> Gute Nachricht von Vega: Die neue "Team-Bekleidung" kann ,nach telefonischer Ankündigung, bei "Frau Vega" abgeholt werden.
> 
> Am Samstag 14.00 BB ist dann der erste Fototermin ​




Für die nicht Ensheimer, Samstag 13:30 b.B. (Winterzeit) nach dem ersten Nachtfrost !!
Grüße Vega970


----------



## vega970 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo das wars gestern,

das mit den Bilder wird noch besser
schon aufgefallen dass meine Name im neuen Trikot steckt  Vg  
grüße Vega970


----------



## Oberaggi (24. Oktober 2008)

Also dann morgen gemütlich die letzte Ausfahrt für diesen Sommer. Wie immer um 14h BB. 
Wie sieht die Kleiderordnung aus? Bei 15° kann man ja noch locker in kurz fahren. Die Invaliden dann halt mit Rheumadecke und Angoraunterwäsche im Liegerad.


----------



## vega970 (24. Oktober 2008)

vega970 schrieb:


> Für die nicht Ensheimer, Samstag 13:30 b.B. (Winterzeit) nach dem ersten Nachtfrost !!
> Grüße Vega970


----------



## puremalt (24. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt weiß ich gar nix mehr. 

Also 13.30 oder 14.00? 
Sommer- oder Winterzeit? Uhr wird doch erst übermorgen umgestellt, oder?
b.B. oder BB?
Teamtrikot oder Angora?
Männlein oder Weiblein?


----------



## Oberaggi (24. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich ganz einfach: 
Sommerzeit: 14h beim Bäcker (b.B., BB, ...)
Winterzeit: 13:30h beim Bäcker (s.o.)

Wer anderes behauptet stiftet unnötig Verwirrung.
Und die Zeitumstellung richtet sich nach dem Kalender und nicht nach dem Wetter.


----------



## Oberaggi (26. Oktober 2008)

Schöne Tour gestern, wenn auch in knapper Besetzung. 
Nächste Woche fällt dann der normale Treff wegen Feiertag aus und dann ist sicher auch unser Liegeradfahrer wieder einigermaßen fit. 
Es wird auch Zeit eine "Weihnachtsfeier" und/oder Transalpnachtreffen zu planen ehe schon alle Termine weg sind.


----------



## b-kutscher (27. Oktober 2008)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Schöne Tour gestern, wenn auch in knapper Besetzung.
> Nächste Woche fällt dann der normale Treff wegen Feiertag aus und dann ist sicher auch unser Liegeradfahrer wieder einigermaßen fit.
> Es wird auch Zeit eine "Weihnachtsfeier" und/oder Transalpnachtreffen zu planen ehe schon alle Termine weg sind.



hey jungs habt ihrs schon gemerkt wir haben einen neuen anführer...ist schon toll wenn man so entscheidungen abgenommen bekommt...hat man türlich mehr zeit sich um wichtigere dinge zu kümmern!!!!

also ich bin am sa um 1400 am staffel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (27. Oktober 2008)

Tschuldigung, sollte heißen "fällt wohl wahrscheinlich aus", da ja auch einige nach Freisen fahren. 
Wegen Feiertag sollten wir uns also sicherheitshalber noch absprechen, bei mir spricht bisher nichts gegen den normalen Termin 
Und was nutzt ein Anführer wenn der letzte Mann nicht da ist.


----------



## Klinger (29. Oktober 2008)

?


----------



## Oberaggi (29. Oktober 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> ?



Was gibt's denn da für Unklarheiten.


----------



## Oberaggi (1. November 2008)

Also dann heute 13:15h bA und 13:30h bB.


----------



## Klinger (2. November 2008)

Wie gut das bald Weihnachten ist!

Da lasse ich mir ein Akuverz (*A*b*k*ürz*u*ngs*v**erz*eichnis) schenken, dann blicke ich vielleicht nochmal durch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oberaggi (2. November 2008)

Oh du LM. Hast doch auch so alles richtig verstanden.
Unser Plan für nächsten Samstag klappt wahrscheinlich doch nicht, da ich noch einen anderen Termin nachmittags habe. 
Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.
Wir sollten sowieso noch mal eine Halden- und/oder Urwaldtour machen.
Wenn ich für Sa absagen muss, dann würde Plan B greifen sonntags früh eine kleine Muschitour mit dem Schlammspritzer.


----------



## Klinger (3. November 2008)

Oh?
LM?
Plan B?
Muschitour?


Wenn am Sa nix läuft mache ich Plan A mit WiLi in Köba am Ai!!!!!


----------



## b-kutscher (3. November 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Oh?
> LM?
> Plan B?
> Muschitour?
> ...




oh du nixpeil


----------



## vega970 (3. November 2008)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> oh du nixpeil




du um die Zeit im forum

hast du jezt WLAN IM LKW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (3. November 2008)

@kutscher: auch du mein Sohn brauchst ein Akuverz!!!


----------



## Oberaggi (5. November 2008)

Ich muss mich aus terminlichen Gründen für die nächsten beiden Samstage abmelden, werde dann wohl jeweils sonntags fahren.


----------



## Klinger (6. November 2008)

Wer ist am Samstag am Start?
Lohnt sich die Anreise?


----------



## vega970 (7. November 2008)

Hi,

ich wollte fahren, habe aber um 11:00 Termin mit Kabel Deutschland und 
weiss nicht wie lange der geht.

Kurz Telko   schon wieder ein Fall für AKUVERZ

Grüße


----------



## puremalt (7. November 2008)

Hat sich schon jemand zur NT angemeldet? Sonst mach ich eine Sammelbestellung. 
Also, wer will?


----------



## dreiradchampion (7. November 2008)

Servus!
Habe Morgen keine zeit ,wünsche euch viel spass 

Lg.OTTO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (7. November 2008)

puremalt schrieb:


> Hat sich schon jemand zur NT angemeldet? Sonst mach ich eine Sammelbestellung.
> Also, wer will?



Bin schon angemeldet  

Anreise mit dem Rad   .. da ist aber noch Zeit drüber zu reden (Je nach Wetterlage!?)

An diesem und nächsten Samstag kann ich leider nicht fahren (muss die Wirtschaft ankurbeln ) Vielleicht klappt´s ja mal nächste Woche mit ´ner Nachtfahrt ??

Meine WP- Kollegen sind schon eifrig am Punkten  ....da muss ich mich doch beteiligen....


----------



## Klinger (7. November 2008)

@Schlammspritzer: in welcher Wirtschaft kurbelst Du?
Gibt das WP-Punkte (Rubrik "andere Sportarten")?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (7. November 2008)

Morgen Abend geht´s mit Lungus zum KT, nächsten SA auf Geb. zu Mo´s PO. Da ist sicher ER angesagt .....

Aber gibt´s dafür Punkte


----------



## b-kutscher (9. November 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Morgen Abend geht´s mit Lungus zum KT, nächsten SA auf Geb. zu Mo´s PO. Da ist sicher ER angesagt .....
> 
> Aber gibt´s dafür Punkte



iss das eigendlich ansteckend


----------



## Klinger (10. November 2008)

Keine Panik!
Es ist noch kein Fall einer Ansteckung durch KT oder MosPO über das IBC-Forum bekannt.


----------



## b-kutscher (10. November 2008)

klinger schrieb:


> keine Panik!
> Es Ist Noch Kein Fall Einer Ansteckung Durch Kt Oder Mospo über Das Ibc-forum Bekannt.



ja Klar!!!


----------



## Klinger (14. November 2008)

Wie siehts morgen aus, wer ist am Start?


----------



## vega970 (14. November 2008)

Ich, wenn beim Start trocken


----------



## puremalt (14. November 2008)

Ich auch. Beim Start bin ich immer trocken.

Wohin? Wenn Halde, dann komme ich nicht zu bB, sondern warte in Bb.


----------



## Oberaggi (14. November 2008)

Ich bin ja für morgen noch abgemeldet. Fahre dann vielleicht am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (14. November 2008)

Hallo,
die Mbtaler starten um 13:30 bB und die Sbler müssen sagen wo wir 
uns treffen.
Alles Klara, dann bis Morgen.

Grüße


----------



## Klinger (14. November 2008)

bB, wo sonst?


----------



## vega970 (14. November 2008)

dann bring mal den Kutscher mit, so langsam fehlt er mir (entzugserscheinung)


----------



## Klinger (14. November 2008)

Vielleicht sagts Du ihm das am besten selbst, mir glaubt der das garantiert nicht!!!!


----------



## Longus90 (16. November 2008)

An alle Schlammspritzer!
Zu unserem diesjährigen Weihnachtsessen stehen beim Scheller nur noch zwei Termine offen, diese sind: 22.11.08 und 29.11.08. Bitte um schnellstmögliche Abstimmung, da diese Termine dann vom Winde verweht sind.


----------



## vega970 (16. November 2008)

bei mir nur 22.  wie siehts aus wenn wir auf Freitags ausweichen?

Grüße


----------



## puremalt (16. November 2008)

Im November kann ich zu allen Terminen. 
Freitags kann ich am 12.12. nicht


----------



## Schlammspritzer (16. November 2008)

Bei mir sind der 22.Nov.(SA) und 5. und 12.Dez.(FR) bereits verplant!!

Vielleicht sollten wir wirklich auf Freitags 21. oder 28. Nov. ausweichen (wenn möglich!?)


----------



## vega970 (16. November 2008)

Jau, die auswärtigen Alpen Xer sollten ja auch kommen, dann ist der 21. schon zu knapp. Bilder und Film müssen ja auch vorbereitet werden.

Gar nicht so einfach....gell longus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-kutscher (16. November 2008)

jau freitags würd ich auch eher begrüssen


----------



## Oberaggi (16. November 2008)

Samstag würde auch nur der 22. gehen. Freitag der 5.12., sonst siehts schlecht aus.
Aber wir können uns ja auch nach Weihnachten treffen, wenn's jetzt nicht mehr klappt.


----------



## Klinger (17. November 2008)

Ausser 29.11 alles möglich.
Warum nicht nach Weihnachten wenns jetzt schon hektisch wird?


----------



## Longus90 (17. November 2008)

Hat irgendwer was von Freitag gesagt???? Freitags waren keine Termine mehr frei!!!!!!!!!!!
Wie sieht es mit dem 03.o1.09 aus?(Samstag)


----------



## puremalt (17. November 2008)

Geht.


----------



## Klinger (17. November 2008)

Zusag!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-kutscher (17. November 2008)

jou


----------



## Oberaggi (17. November 2008)

Da steht bei mir im Kalender um 23h Planung der Transalp 2009 (aber nicht so muschi)


----------



## Schlammspritzer (17. November 2008)

Ok


----------



## puremalt (18. November 2008)

muschi? Na dann bin ich mal auf die Diashow gespannt


----------



## Klinger (18. November 2008)

@ oberaggi: meintest Du 23:90, ten beers later?


----------



## vega970 (18. November 2008)

geht bei mir net, mitten in den Ferien.
Bin ich im TL. LL. Oberstdorf

Denk dann an euch, 20:00 Dampfbierhaus


----------



## Oberaggi (21. November 2008)

So Jungs, wie sieht es morgen aus? Oder sollen wir lieber am Sonntag die vermutlich weiße Pracht genießen, da soll es ja nicht so ruppig werden???


----------



## dreiradchampion (21. November 2008)

Hallo Jungs hab morgen keine zeit und zu den terminen für`s Essen bin ich leider auch nicht da.

Fahre am 25.11 für vier wochen an Den Bobensee zur Kur Also viel spass beim feiern und Radeln.

Lg.vom Oddo


----------



## b-kutscher (22. November 2008)

hey ihr lullen,

ich bin zwar ausser gefecht aber wer fährt den bei dem muschiwetter???


----------



## Oberaggi (22. November 2008)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> hey ihr lullen,
> 
> ich bin zwar ausser gefecht aber wer fährt den bei dem muschiwetter???


Das ist ja klasse, abluschen aber Maul aufreißen.

Heute dann wie immer um 13:30bB!!!!
Ich fahre mit einem Phantom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-kutscher (22. November 2008)

ja klar phantom...mit ner englichen nobelkarre bb und dann krallen machen

von wegem mtblen


----------



## Klinger (22. November 2008)

@ oberaggi: kannst Du vielleicht ein Bild vom Phantom machen?
Kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern wie der/das aussieht!


----------



## b-kutscher (22. November 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> @ oberaggi: kannst Du vielleicht ein Bild vom Phantom machen?
> Kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern wie der/das aussieht!



@klinger deshalb phantom!


----------



## vega970 (22. November 2008)

Hallo,

20 cm Schnee ist mir zuviel zum Mtb, werde etwas anderes treiben.
Dann viel Spass. Ist schon irgendwo eine Loipe gespurt, am besten Skating.
 Grüße von Vega970


----------



## Klinger (28. November 2008)

Ich muß am WE etwas Auto fahren anstatt MTB und bin erst So Abend zurück.
Fröhliches Frieren.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (29. November 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich muß am WE etwas Auto fahren anstatt MTB und bin erst So Abend zurück.



Da kann ich ja endlich mal ein par WP-Punkte gut machen

Bin geg. 13:30 b.B. am Start (Thorsten kommt auch mit)

Wer noch


----------



## puremalt (29. November 2008)

Ich. 
Das wird 'ne tolle Tour. "Das Phantom und der Opa"


----------



## Oberaggi (29. November 2008)

puremalt schrieb:


> Ich.
> Das wird 'ne tolle Tour. "Das Phantom und der Opa"



Du meinst "Das Phantom *der *Opa"
Hoffentlich ist er heute wieder fit, war echt Muschi letzte Woche. 
Ich bin für heute abgemeldet, wir sehen uns dann bei der Nikolausitour.


----------



## vega970 (29. November 2008)

Hi,

ich werde euch ein Stück begleiten

13:30bB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (29. November 2008)

Prima

Wie sieht´s mit den Anderen aus .. kann ich euch mit einer Runde WB  in der EWH hinterm Ofen hervorlocken 





Oberaggi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist er heute wieder fit, war echt Muschi letzte Woche.



Hab´ garnicht gemerkt das du so unterfordert warst... Bei dem schauspielerichen Talent hätt´ ich da was für dich

http://www.naturbuehne-graefinthal.de/


----------



## Oberaggi (29. November 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Hab´ garnicht gemerkt das du so unterfordert warst... Bei dem schauspielerichen Talent hätt´ ich da was für dich
> 
> http://www.naturbuehne-graefinthal.de/



Tja, ich lasse mir halt immer was anmerken.
Die Saison ist ja leider schon rum.
Wie wäre es in der nächsten Saison mit "Die neuen Leiden des alten O."


----------



## b-kutscher (29. November 2008)

?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (29. November 2008)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Die Saison ist ja leider schon rum.
> Wie wäre es in der nächsten Saison mit "Die neuen Leiden des alten O."



Nach der Saison ist vor der Saison...... wir sin ja immer auf der Suche nach neuen Talenten 

Ist denn der O wirklich schon so alt


----------



## Oberaggi (30. November 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Nach der Saison ist vor der Saison...... wir sin ja immer auf der Suche nach neuen Talenten
> 
> Ist denn der O wirklich schon so alt



Das ist ja alles relativ, aber die Rolle des jugendlichen Liebhabers ist ja schon vergeben. 

Steht jetzt der 3.1. fest für unseren Neujahrsempfang??? Sind die Transälpler informiert?

Wer fährt denn nächsten Sonntag zur Nikolausitour direkt mit dem Bike dorthin?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Schlammspritzer (30. November 2008)

Der 3.1. steht noch nicht (Logus macht noch einen neuen Vorschlag), hab´ Helmi angeschrieben das er mir noch seine Bilder (für deine Präsentation)schickt.

Nach Kirkel wollte ich schon mit dem Rad fahren, je nach Wetterlage können wir das aber noch bereden. 

Antworten über Anworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Longus90 (4. Dezember 2008)

Neuer Termin für unser Neujahrsempfang ist am Samstag den 17.o1.Wenns bei jedem passt.


----------



## Klinger (4. Dezember 2008)

Welches Jahr?  

Falls 2009: zusag

Wer ist am Sa (halbwegs vernünftiges Wetter vorrausgesetzt) am Start?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (4. Dezember 2008)

17.01.09 ist bei mir OK

Wenn´s Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist und ich rechtzeitig von der Geburtstagsfeier in Wiltingen zurück bin.... bin ich am Start. 13:30 b.B.


----------



## puremalt (4. Dezember 2008)

17. ist OK
Sa auch, sofern das Wetter nicht eierlöslich ist


----------



## vega970 (5. Dezember 2008)

17.01. 

Samstag eher nicht(Vielleicht geh ich 1h skiken), habe ja langen Sonntag 

Sonntag solls ja wieder besser werden, das Wetter.

Grüße aus Baden


----------



## Oberaggi (5. Dezember 2008)

Bin auch nur Sonntag dabei. Muss Samstag Abend noch nach Trier in den Krachgarten. 
17.1. sollte klappen, muss mal noch in den Familienkalender schauen


----------



## Oberaggi (6. Dezember 2008)

Für die Nikolaustour treffen wir uns morgen um 8:30h bB.


----------



## puremalt (6. Dezember 2008)

Winnie und ich kommen nicht bB, sondern fahren unnerum. Also net waate.

Apropos: mir ist grade ein Gehörn abgebrochen, schnief. Hoffentlich hält's mit Kleber.


----------



## Cywalker (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Männers,
wollt mich hier ja doch auch mal zu Wort melden. 

Bin morgen früh auch bB. Werd wohl mit dem Schlammspritzer kommen.

Bis denne
Thorsten


----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. Dezember 2008)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Für die Nikolaustour treffen wir uns morgen um 8:30h bB.



Wenn möglich im Teamtrikot!!!!! Vielleicht kriegen wir mal ein Bild für den Hauptsponsor hin 

Übrigens war ne schöne Tour Heute.. Oben trocken unten nass (So liebt es der Schlammspritzer)

Leider konnte ich die Freude mit keinem teilen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (6. Dezember 2008)

mit vorher - nacher Bild  

also kurze Hose  oder doch nur Windjacke


----------



## puremalt (6. Dezember 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Oben trocken unten nass



Wenn ich nicht wüßte, daß du's bist, würd ich denken:
 Ex-Alkoholiker mit Inkontinenz


----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. Dezember 2008)

puremalt schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht wüßte, daß du's bist, würd ich denken:
> Ex-Alkoholiker mit Inkontinenz



Ja stimmt Ex-Alki kommt nicht hin....


----------



## Klinger (12. Dezember 2008)

... und wie immer die Frage zum Wochenende: 
wer ist morgen am Start, lohnt sich für mich die Anreise?


----------



## Cywalker (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollte noch mal mitfahren.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (12. Dezember 2008)

Muss zwar morje Friiie schaffe 

awwer ich deck´ das ich´s bis Mitta´s gerreit griien 

....evtl. fahren noch ein par "Gastfahrer" mit  (mal sehn)....


----------



## vega970 (12. Dezember 2008)

normalerweise bin ich auch dabei, wenn mein Sportgerät noch funzt, steht seit sonntag in der garage dreckig und ohne öl

grüße


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

wann geht ihr denn heute auf tour.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## vega970 (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Winterzeit um 13:30 in Ormesheim, wie wo und wann die Sb-ler starten musst du mit Klinger und Puremalt abstimmen.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. Dezember 2008)

ne dann setzt ich mich jetzt ein paar stündchen aufs bike...hab um 15 uhr noch was vor

gruß tilo


----------



## Schlammspritzer (20. Dezember 2008)

Na wie sieht´s denn Heute aus.. wer fährt denn alles mit..

13:30 b.B. Abschluß, wie immer, in der EWH diesmal als "Inoffizielle Schlammspritz-Weihnachtsfeier" deklariert.

Hoffentlich muss ich nicht wieder alleine fahren...


----------



## k.wein (20. Dezember 2008)

Wo trefft ihr euch denn ?
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Oberaggi (20. Dezember 2008)

k.wein schrieb:


> Wo trefft ihr euch denn ?
> Gruß.
> Karsten



bB bedeutet beim beim Bäcker in Ormesheim, da wo auch der Bus wendet.
Dann wären wir ja schon zu dritt


----------



## Klinger (20. Dezember 2008)

Wie angekündigt: abmeld für heute


----------



## vega970 (20. Dezember 2008)

auch abgemeldet. gehe ins Fitness...spinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (22. Dezember 2008)

Schön war's am Samstag, wenn auch ein bisschen feucht.
Und so viele neue bzw. vergessene Wege und Trails.

Ich werde morgen noch eine kleine Runde mit Gastfahrer drehen.
Start um 14:30h bm (bei mir)


----------



## Oberaggi (26. Dezember 2008)

Morgen dann der inoffizielle Jahresabschluss um 16h an der EWH.
Wir könnten auf Trailsuche am Glashütter Weiher gehen.
Sumpfgebiete werden ausgelassen, es sei denn sie sind zugefroren.
Wer friert mit mir bei diesem schönen Wetter?


----------



## vega970 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

16:00 in EWH, wann ist Ankunft in O-heim .

Werde bei der Kälte nur G1 fahren.

Guckst du.
http://www.trackspace.de/index.php?option=com_trackspace&task=11&track_id=5026

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Klinger (26. Dezember 2008)

@ Vega:Boah ey, wenn ich mal was über trackspace wissen will frage ich Dich!!!!

@oberaggi: fahren wir dann morgen noch, wenn ja wo und wann oder findet nur die offizielle inoffizielle Weihnachtsfeier um 16:00 statt????????


----------



## vega970 (26. Dezember 2008)

Herr Klinger, vera$$he kann ich mich selber


----------



## Klinger (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich meinte das schon ziemlich ernst! Soweit war ich mit dem trackspace noch nichtgekommen.
Was ischn morje, Abfahrt wie immer?

Wird bestimmt ne coole Tour!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (26. Dezember 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt ne coole Tour!!!



Aber nicht mehr so windig wie Heute...

bin dabei 13:30 b.B. !!!!!


----------



## Oberaggi (26. Dezember 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> bin dabei 13:30 b.B. !!!!!


...und ca. 18h wieder dort, habe um 19h den nächsten Termin.


----------



## puremalt (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
war heute noch in Sachen Familie unterwegs. Jetzt ist aber die Weihnachtsvöllerei endlich vorbei und ich kann (bzw. man kann mich) wieder rollen.

Will Sonntag mal wieder paar Punkte sammeln. Spritzt jemand mit? Dachte mal an 'ne andere Richtung. Also CTF Spichern oder Völklingen oder Halde.


----------



## Klinger (28. Dezember 2008)

Wäre da schon interessiert gewesen, war leider zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (28. Dezember 2008)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Sumpfgebiete werden ausgelassen, es sei denn sie sind zugefroren.



War ja en guter Vorsatz, hat dann aber wohl doch nicht so ganz hingehauen.


----------



## Oberaggi (28. Dezember 2008)

Cywalker schrieb:


> War ja en guter Vorsatz, hat dann aber wohl doch nicht so ganz hingehauen.



Aber nächste Woche dann bestimmt. 
Es war einfach nicht cool genug.


----------



## k.wein (30. Dezember 2008)

Trefft ihr euch am nächsten Samstag in Ormesheim oder fahrt ihr nach Köllerbach ?
Gruß.
       Karsten


----------



## Schlammspritzer (30. Dezember 2008)

k.wein schrieb:


> Trefft ihr euch am nächsten Samstag in Ormesheim oder fahrt ihr nach Köllerbach ?
> Gruß.
> Karsten



Puremalt und Klinger haben wir nach Köllerbach geschickt um dort mal nach den Rechten zu sehen...

Wir zurückgebliebenen treffen uns, wie gewohnt, um 13:30 beim Bäcker in Ormesheim!! 
würde mich freuen dich dort auch zu treffen (diesmal aber mit Licht - sonst verpasst du ja das Beste .)
Ich hoffe es melden sich noch einige zur:"MANDELBACHVALLEY-NEUJAHSTOUR" an. Auch bei uns gibt es das eine oder andere Abschlußweizen in unserer Stammhütte in Rohrbach. 
Nur Mut wir nehmen (fast) jeden mit..


----------



## k.wein (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich wurde von meiner Gattin gerade dran erinnert, daß wir am Samstag Kindergeburtstag feiern. 
Ich bin dann erst im neuen Jahr nochmal dabei.
Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch.
Bitte nicht allzu wörtlich nehmen, bei dem Wetter.


----------



## vega970 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin dann erst am 17. wieder dabei.

Es gibt ja noch andere Sportarten  Hanteltraining im Dampfbierhaus in O-dorf.

Wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch und alles Gute im neuen Jahr.

Macht Punkte, net dass uns die Köllertaler noch überholen 

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Oberaggi (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo und auch von mir alles Gute fürs neue Jahr.
Habe den Jahreswechsel genutzt und für Vega die Schneelage im Allgäu kontrolliert: Es ist noch genug da 
Bin dann morgen wie immer am Start.
Ob der Kutscher wohl auch noch mal kommt oder fährt der nur bei zweistelligen Termperaturen?


----------



## k.wein (2. Januar 2009)

Ich bin vielleicht doch dabei. Meine Gattin hat Hilfe beim Kindergeburtstag bekommen und mir frei gegeben. 
Gruß.
          Karsten


----------



## Schlammspritzer (2. Januar 2009)

Na das ist ja schon mal ein Anfang..

(Ich hatte schon Angst ich müsste alleine das neue Jahr feiern)

Der Kutscher hat sich schon telefonisch angemeldet... (hoffentlich erkennen wir ihn noch..)..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (2. Januar 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Hallo und auch von mir alles Gute fürs neue Jahr.
> Habe den Jahreswechsel genutzt und für Vega die Schneelage im Allgäu kontrolliert: Es ist noch genug da
> Bin dann morgen wie immer am Start.
> Ob der Kutscher wohl auch noch mal kommt oder fährt der nur bei zweistelligen Termperaturen?



Danke Oberaggi, freu mich schon, morgen früh gehts los


----------



## b-kutscher (5. Januar 2009)

hey jungs
 alles gute im neuen und so...iss zurzeit echt schwierig bei mir...hab ziemlich um die ohren(und auch um die hüften)grins!!!
ich hoff  mal das ich den popo nochmal hochkriege!!!

gruss vom kutscher


----------



## patbald (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo Schlammspritzer zusammen,

ich glaube, Euren Jungs hat es bei unserer Neujahrstour recht gut gefallen.
Ich glaube dies sollte Anreiz sein, einmal gemeinsam eine größere Tour zusammen anzugehen.
Was hält Ihr denn davon.
Ansonsten alles Gute fürs neue Jahr und viele schöne Touren.

Grüße aus dem Köllervalley


----------



## Klinger (6. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube die sind alle eingefroren (ok, mit Ausnahme vom Kutscher)!
Ich werde das Thema jedenfalls auf unserer verspäteten Weihnachts/Neujahrs/Vorfaschings/und-was-weiß-ich-noch-Feier ansprechen.

Ich war jedenfalls nicht zum letzten Mal im Köllervalley.
Vor allem wenn Touren von ähnlicher Länge angesagt sind lohnt sich auf jeden Fall die Anreise.

Gruß
Winfried


----------



## Oberaggi (6. Januar 2009)

Was heißt hier eingefroren, wir sind im Winterschlaf. 

Unsere Neujahrstour am Samstag war auch recht schön, aber wenig spektakulär. Noch nicht mal Feuchtgebiete waren dabei.
Von fünf Startern haben vier die Hütte erreicht, einer hat vorm Eingang verweigert, na ja das sind Anlaufschwierigkeiten. Immerhin nähert er sich der EWH immer mehr.
Eine Tour im Köllertal werden wir sicher mal machen, aber bei den Temperaturen sind so lange Trips doch nichts. Wir haben ja locker 25 km Anreise. Aber vielleicht kann man sich ja mal im Netzbachtal treffen und die Runde in Köllerbach ausklingen lassen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo Patrik,

für ne gemeinsame Tour bin ich auch zu haben (mit dem Gedanken hab´ich auch schon gespielt)

Leider musste ich letzte Woche, wegen einer aufziehenden Erkältung, aussetzen ... denke aber das ich diese Woche wieder fit bin.

Wie Oberaggi, denke ich das wir bei wärmeren Temperaturen sicher mal zusammen fahren können. Am Besten wir treffen uns dann auf halbem Weg. Ich würde da mal eine Haldenrunde zur Diskussion stellen.. die Einzelheiten machen am Besten unsere "Chef-Pfadfinder"  Winnie und Axel aus.  

Auch von mir noch die besten Neujahrsgrüße an alle und viel Spaß beim biken

Gruß Alois


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (6. Januar 2009)

Nächsten Samstag bin ich verhindert.
Longus und ich wollten dann schon mal am Sonntag fahren.
Dann ist es auch wieder angenehm warm bei 0 Grad.


----------



## Klinger (7. Januar 2009)

0Grad??    Willst Du das nicht bei den Weicheiern schreiben?

Normalerweise friert mir am Stadtrad immer während der Fahrt die Schaltung ein.
Heute war sie schon eingefroren beim Losfahren....


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. Januar 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> 0Grad??    Willst Du das nicht bei den Weicheiern schreiben?
> 
> Normalerweise friert mir am Stadrad immer während der Fahrt die Schaltung ein.
> Heute war sie schon eingefroren beim Losfahren....



Schöner SingleSpeeder hat doch was. Wer braucht schon eine Schaltung.


----------



## Klinger (7. Januar 2009)

Bin irgendwie immer im falschen Gang, deshalb wäre eine Schaltung schon praktisch.


----------



## Klinger (9. Januar 2009)

Wie siehts aus am Sa, wer ist denn noch am Start?


----------



## Cywalker (9. Januar 2009)

Bin dabei!


----------



## racedevelopment (9. Januar 2009)

Komme auch,muß ja noch etwas Kilometer + Weizenbier  bekommen....

cheers Frank


----------



## Longus90 (9. Januar 2009)

Bin am Samstag nicht dabei(gehe in den Wald Holz machen),fahre am Sonntagmorgen.Achtung EWH hat Samstag u. Sonntag geschlossen!


----------



## puremalt (10. Januar 2009)

Ich sag für heute auch ab. Die Schlammspritzer-Sektion-Saarbrücken macht stattdessen morgen eine Spicherntour.  13.00 Uhr an der Brücke zu den Daarler Wiesen.


----------



## Klinger (10. Januar 2009)

Schließe mich der Saarbrücker Fraktion an und komme heute nicht zB (=zum Bäcker), das wird zeitlich zu knapp werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (10. Januar 2009)

Denke, dann werd ich doch lieber morgen fahren.

@Oberaggi, Longus
Wann und wo wolltet Ihr Euch denn treffen. Würde mich dann vielleicht anschließen


----------



## racedevelopment (10. Januar 2009)

okay,dann fahre ich auch nicht zum Bäcker....

cheers Frank


----------



## Longus90 (10. Januar 2009)

Wer Lust hat. Ich fahre doch noch. 13Uhr 30 Bäcker


----------



## Oberaggi (10. Januar 2009)

Ich schlage mal 11h vor, dann sollte die Sonne schon etwas wirken.


----------



## vega970 (10. Januar 2009)

Longus90 schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat. Ich fahre doch noch. 13Uhr 30 Bäcker



Um 13:30 war ausser mir keiner beim Bäcker!!

geh ich halt ins Fitness

Bin wieder daheim, Ist der Würzbacher Weiher freigegeben zum Schlittschulaufen ??


----------



## Cywalker (10. Januar 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ich schlage mal 11h vor, dann sollte die Sonne schon etwas wirken.



11 Uhr klingt gut. Bin dann um die Zeit bB, wenn's Recht ist.


----------



## Oberaggi (10. Januar 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Bin wieder daheim, Ist der Würzbacher Weiher freigegeben zum Schlittschulaufen ??


Die Frage ist falsch gestellt! Muss heißen "...freigegeben zum Biken"!
Wir werden es morgen mal testen.



Cywalker schrieb:


> 11 Uhr klingt gut. Bin dann um die Zeit bB, wenn's Recht ist.


Recht so.


----------



## Oberaggi (11. Januar 2009)

Schön war's heute und auch nicht ganz so kalt wie befürchtet. 

Keine Experimente, nen schönen Trail entdeckt, über den Weiher gefahren und noch nen Weltmeister getroffen. Was will man mehr. 

Track und Bilder folgen.


----------



## puremalt (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
wie sieht's eigentlich mit der MS-Weihnachtsfeier aus? Habe nix mehr gehört. Findet die jetzt am Samstag statt? Muss ich was beachten? Salat machen, Smoking reinigen lassen, Freundin auf das Schlimmste vorbereiten.....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (15. Januar 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wie sieht's eigentlich mit der MS-Weihnachtsfeier aus? Habe nix mehr gehört. Findet die jetzt am Samstag statt? Muss ich was beachten? Salat machen, Smoking reinigen lassen, Freundin auf das Schlimmste vorbereiten.....?



Ja findet statt 

da wir ins Gasthaus gehen brauchst du natürlich keinen Salat machen (lassen) , deinen Smoking kannst du gerne reinigen (lassen) (siehst bestimmt toll aus darin) und die Freundin bringst du am besten mit..

Vorher wollten wir noch unsere regelmäßige Samstagstour um 13:30 b.B. starten. Und ich will auch mal wieder fahren (hoffentlich halte ich durch.... nach der langen Pause)


----------



## Longus90 (15. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen! Wie seit längerem bekannt, ist am Samstag, den 17.01.09 um 19Uhr30 unser Jahresabschlusstreffen im Gasthaus Scheller.


----------



## Cywalker (16. Januar 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Vorher wollten wir noch unsere regelmäßige Samstagstour um 13:30 b.B. starten. Und ich will auch mal wieder fahren (hoffentlich halte ich durch.... nach der langen Pause)



Da bin ich wohl dabei. Hatte die Woche zwar etwas Stress mit nem steifen Hals, aber der sollte wieder funktionieren...Na ja, werde wahrscheinlich eh nicht nach hinten schauen müssen, wenn Du wieder Vollgas gibst.


----------



## vega970 (17. Januar 2009)

Hi,
wollte heute auch mitfahren, aber bei 3° und Regen nöö, geh ich bis heute Abend zu den WEer

Heute Abend im Trikot ?? meins passt im Moment nicht 

Grüße


----------



## Schlammspritzer (17. Januar 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Heute Abend im Trikot ?? meins passt im Moment nicht
> 
> Grüße



kannst es ja ein wenig ausstopfen .........dann bis Heute Abend, die Hochwälder kommen auch..


----------



## vega970 (17. Januar 2009)

Gute Idee,

stopf deins auch aus, dann können wir heute Abend als Wildecker Herzbuden die Runde beglücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (24. Januar 2009)

Nun auch hier der Aufruf von gestern Abend...



Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Morgen gibt´s sicher wieder genug zu spritzen fährt jemand mit  (soll ja nicht mehr regnen )



Vega wolle lieber auf der Strasse fahren  , da bin ich ja bekanntlich kein Freund von   Wer fahren will bitte hier posten oder per Telefon melden ! Ansonsten fahr ich mal mit dem Bike zum bekannten Treffpunkt und schau mal wer so alles kommt (oder nicht)


----------



## Cywalker (24. Januar 2009)

Bin am Start. Auf in den Wald.


----------



## Klinger (24. Januar 2009)

Straße fahren ist mir zu gefährlich, da brech ich mir immer was.....
Wald ist ok
Bemühe mich pünktlich bB zu sein.


----------



## Oberaggi (24. Januar 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Straße fahren ist mir zu gefährlich, da brech ich mir immer was.....


Ich auch schon mal.

Was heißt denn hier spritzen, Drogen, EPO oder Körperflüssigkeiten?
Schlamm kann jedenfalls nicht gemeint sein bei dem Wetter.
Bin dann gleich dabei.


----------



## vega970 (24. Januar 2009)

Viel Spass, 
bin heut net dabei, habe nicht soviel Zeit und für 2 h mach ich mein schön geputztes Bike nicht dreckig

Grüße Vega970


----------



## racedevelopment (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo,bin wieder im Land und werde heute mitfahren....
viele Grüße
Frank Herter


----------



## vega970 (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
bin auch im Land, fahre aber G1 Strasse.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Cywalker (31. Januar 2009)

Fahre auch mit.


----------



## dreiradchampion (31. Januar 2009)

Gemoije fahre medm hermon RR


----------



## k.wein (6. Februar 2009)

Fährt morgen jemand 
Wenn es halbwegs trocken ist, möchte ich fahren.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. Februar 2009)

k.wein schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand
> Wenn es halbwegs trocken ist, möchte ich fahren.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



Ich auch ......   (...mal wieder...)            13:30 b.B.


----------



## vega970 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich nicht, habe das WE RB.
WE= Wochende   RB = Rufbereitschaft 
RB = Reaktionszeit 1 h   online

Viel Spass, ich höre schon die Tropfen, also spritzen wirds schon,

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Klinger (7. Februar 2009)

Ich entscheide kurzfristig wetterabhängig.


----------



## Oberaggi (7. Februar 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich entscheide kurzfristig wetterabhängig.



Was gibt es denn zu entscheiden? Lange oder kurze Hose?
Also wie immer 1330bB oder vorher bm.


----------



## k.wein (7. Februar 2009)

k.wein schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand
> Wenn es halbwegs trocken ist, möchte ich fahren.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



Mit halbwegs trocken ist ja nichts. Ich gehe laufen und verschanze mich dann hinterm Ofen .


----------



## Cywalker (7. Februar 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn zu entscheiden? Lange oder kurze Hose?
> Also wie immer 1330bB oder vorher bm.



Ich hab mich vorsichtshalber mal für die lange Variante entschieden. 

Mach mich dann gleich mal auf den Weg...


----------



## Oberaggi (8. Februar 2009)

Schön war gestern die Runde "Rund um Webenheim" und irgendwie auch halbwegs trocken.


----------



## vega970 (8. Februar 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Schön war gestern die Runde "Rund um Webenheim" und irgendwie auch halbwegs trocken.



halbwegs trocken.. bezieht sich das auf die EWH 

Sag nur Ihr hab EWH ausgelassen, kaum Vorstellbar.


----------



## Oberaggi (8. Februar 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Sag nur Ihr hab EWH ausgelassen, kaum Vorstellbar.


Doch, haben wir. 
Aber es gibt ja auch noch Alternativen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racedevelopment (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,also ich habe endlich ein ordentliches Rücklicht,vielleicht sogar etwas zu grell..das muß ich Euch heute bei einbruch der Dunkelheit zeigen.... bin um 13:30 am Start für die Schneetour...
viele Grüße Frank Herter


----------



## Cywalker (14. Februar 2009)

Bin heute leider nicht dabei. 
Hab zwar nur ne leichte Erkältung *piens* Aaaaber, ich gönne mir heute mal nen Weichspüler-Schonwaschgang.  
Muss schließlich schauen, dass ich für die närrische nächste Woche wieder fit bin.  
Wünsch Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Oberaggi (14. Februar 2009)

racedevelopment schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,also ich habe endlich ein ordentliches Rücklicht,vielleicht sogar etwas zu grell..das muß ich Euch heute bei einbruch der Dunkelheit zeigen.... bin um 13:30 am Start für die Schneetour...
> viele Grüße Frank Herter



Aber wir sind doch um 18h wieder zurück. 
So wie letzte Woche


----------



## puremalt (14. Februar 2009)

Ich sage für die nächsten 3 Samstage ab.

Heute gehe ich fremd  zu dem Saarbrücker Wellness-Biketreff (der Name ist eines Weicheis würdig. Muss vorher noch das Lenkerradio installieren ), um dort noch die Werbetrommel für die Bike-Aid-Veranstaltung zu rühren,
nächsten Samstag bin ich bei Optimizers Pfälzerwald-Tour,
und am 28. ist die Lukas-Stöckli-Tour.

So long, bleibt sauber.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. Februar 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> So long, bleibt sauber.



Können wir leider nicht versprechen...


----------



## vega970 (15. Februar 2009)

Hi,
für Herr Klinger 
http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/index.php/Hauptseite 

gucks du

Grüße Vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (15. Februar 2009)

Danke Herr Vega, sieht gut aus


----------



## vega970 (16. Februar 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Danke Herr Vega, sieht gut aus



noch was....
www.schwarzwald-bike.de


----------



## Schlammspritzer (21. Februar 2009)

Hi Männers,​
Wie sieht es heute mit Teilnahme am Biketreff aus 

Müsst ihr euch noch (im Voraus) von der Fasenacht erholen oder kommt wer mit zum Fahrtechnik-Vortraining 
Wir üben u.a. Eisplattensurfen und Longus kann euch sicher noch was in Sachen Sturztechnik zeigen 

Also wer kommt mit ? Ich bin geg. 13:30 beim Bäcker


----------



## racedevelopment (21. Februar 2009)

kommmmmmmmme,
bin mal auf Euren Techniktipp gespannt......,hoffentlich geht der auch mit meiner alten Kiste....
cheers Frank Herter


----------



## delgandi (21. Februar 2009)

Bei welchem Bäcker ? Habt ihr feste Zeiten ??


----------



## Schlammspritzer (21. Februar 2009)

delgandi schrieb:


> Bei welchem Bäcker ? Habt ihr feste Zeiten ??




Ja! Wir treffen uns regelmäßig Samstags: Im Winter um 13:30 und im Sommer um 14:00 beim Bäcker in Ormesheim (Am Rondell/ Endstation der Saartallinie).


----------



## Klinger (27. Februar 2009)

Wer ist morgen am Start?
Kurz- oder langBux?


----------



## Cywalker (27. Februar 2009)

Dabei! Nachdem ich letztes Wochenende mein Training auf die Muskelgruppen begrenzt habe, die im Bereich der  EWH benötigt werden, freu ich mich schon drauf, dieses Mal auch wieder an meinen Schlammspritz-Fähigkeiten arbeiten zu können.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=5632829
...zu der Buxen-Problematik sag ich mal frei nach Shakespeare:
"Bein oder nicht Bein(ling), das ist hier die Frage"


----------



## Schlammspritzer (27. Februar 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen am Start?
> Kurz- oder langBux?




Ich bin am Start 

das mit der Bux entscheide ich kurzfristig  (muss ja jetzt auf die "alten Gelenke" aufpassen )


----------



## Klinger (28. Februar 2009)

@ cywalker: die Muskelgruppen, das können nur die an den Beinen sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (28. Februar 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> @ cywalker: die Muskelgruppen, das können nur die an den Beinen sein?



Aaaaber, natürlich. Der Weizenbierglashebemuskel und die Schluckmuskel hatten damit selbstverständlich nix zu tun. 

Bis gleich...


----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. März 2009)

Wer issen morje am Start?? 

es Wedder soll jo so äninschermoße gudd werre.

@ Vega: Viel Schpass beim Techniktäning. Villeischd kannschde uns jo nägschd Wuch (ev. uff em Schmettelingspad?) mol zeie was de gelärnd haschd


----------



## Oberaggi (6. März 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Wer issen morje am Start??


Die üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## Cywalker (7. März 2009)

Kann heute leider nicht mit.  Bin auf ner Kindtaufe. Wünsch Euch viel Spaß!!!!!


----------



## k.wein (7. März 2009)

Alsoich bin nicht dabei,ich habe eine Erkältung.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Oberaggi (7. März 2009)

k.wein schrieb:


> Alsoich bin nicht dabei,ich habe eine Erkältung.
> Gruß.
> Karsten


Kannst du ruhig mitbringen, wir sind eine tolerante Gruppe.

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Klinger (7. März 2009)

Die Entscheidung ob/wo ich heute fahre war nicht einfach für mich gewesen.
Trotzdem habe ich eine gute Wahl getroffen.

Dank an den Guide für die guten Tipps!


----------



## Oberaggi (8. März 2009)

Ich sage nur: "Trails, die vor uns noch nie ein Biker befuhr..."


----------



## Schlammspritzer (8. März 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ich sage nur: "Trails, die vor uns noch nie ein Biker befuhr..."



....und wohl nach uns niemand mehr befahren wird (wir auch nicht )........den Versuch war´s  aber wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (14. März 2009)

Hi,
muss heute aufs Rennrad umsteigen, kein Bremsdruck am MTB hinten.

Ich weiß, Bremse braucht man nicht, trotzdem fahr ich lieber mit.



Grüße Vega970


----------



## Oberaggi (14. März 2009)

Bin heute verhindert und werde morgen früh fahren.
Der Schlammspritzer kann heute auch nicht und schließt sich mir morgen früh wahrscheinlich an.


----------



## Cywalker (14. März 2009)

Ich fahre heute und bin dann auf jeden Fall mal um 13:30 bB.

Werde mich morgen früh aber wohl auch noch den Sonntagsfahrern anschließen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. März 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Der Schlammspritzer kann heute auch nicht und schließt sich mir morgen früh wahrscheinlich an.



Ich will morgen aber mit dem RR bei Michaels Sonntagstruppe (Start 9:00 Uhr an der Freundschaftsbrücke) starten. Haste Lust mitzukommen dann hole ich dich geg. 8:15 ab. 
Kannst mir ja noch Bescheid sagen............ Cywalker hat umdisponiert (muß noch den Titel als "Sturzkönig" ausgiebig feiern )


----------



## Oberaggi (14. März 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Ich will morgen aber mit dem RR bei Michaels Sonntagstruppe (Start 9:00 Uhr an der Freundschaftsbrücke) starten. Haste Lust mitzukommen dann hole ich dich geg. 8:15 ab.
> Kannst mir ja noch Bescheid sagen............ Cywalker hat umdisponiert (muß noch den Titel als "Sturzkönig" ausgiebig feiern )


Schön dass ich dich noch bekehren konnte.
Dann also 9h bB mit dem Bike.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (20. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss mich für morgen leider schon wieder abmelden..

Cywalker und seine / meine Praline sind bei grazyeddies Techniktraining...., Oberaggi will noch zum Fussball...

Aus diesem Grund will ich, wie letztes Wochenende, am Sonntag geg. 9:00 Uhr b.B. zu einer "Ersatzrunde" starten.. kommt einer mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (20. März 2009)

also der vega hat auf jeden fall wieder eine hinterradbremse


----------



## racedevelopment (21. März 2009)

Hallo also ich gehe heute um 13:30 bB an den Start,morgen ist noch nicht sicher....cheers Frank H


----------



## vega970 (21. März 2009)

Hallo,

die Abt. "ich fahre auch manchmal RR  und lass mich nicht umstimmen" der Mandelbachtaler Schlammspritzer, fährt morgen die RTF in Güdingen.

Start 09:00 in Güdingen, Anreise mit RR...warm anziehen 

Schlammspritzer nehme dich gerne mit.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Klinger (21. März 2009)

Abmeld für heute, bin evtl morgen am Start, wie werden sehen.


----------



## puremalt (21. März 2009)

Auch abmeld.
Hab die Freck.


----------



## Cywalker (21. März 2009)

Moin Männers. Denke, ich werde morgen früh mitfahren, um meine neu erlernten Techniken zu präsentieren.


----------



## Oberaggi (21. März 2009)

Bin auch morgen um 9h bB.
Um 10:30h werden wir noch den Geier in IGB aufsammeln. Da kann er uns mal ein paar schöne Uphills zeigen, die andere nur bergab fahren.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (21. März 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Um 10:30h werden wir noch den Geier in IGB aufsammeln. Da kann er uns mal ein paar schöne Uphills zeigen, die andere nur bergab fahren.



Da freu ich mich schon drauf




crazyeddie schrieb:


> also der vega hat auf jeden fall wieder eine hinterradbremse



Ja ist der etwa fremdgegangen.....normal bin ich doch der "Teamschrauber"
Du hast hoffendlich nicht die Kettenlänge veränder.???!!!.



vega970 schrieb:


> Start 09:00 in Güdingen, Anreise mit RR...warm anziehen
> 
> Schlammspritzer nehme dich gerne mit.
> 
> Grüße Vega970



Danke für das Angebot. Ich hab´ micht jetzt aber schon auf´s Bike eingestellt und für´s RR ist´s mir momentan doch zu kalt (das könnte ich auch im Weichei-Thread schreiben ) Wenns wieder wärmer wird bin ich sicher mal wieder mit von der Partie... Versprochen..


----------



## Klinger (25. März 2009)

http://rando.coolbikers.lu//

Da will ich am So hin wenns wettermäßig Sinn macht.
Wer fährt mit?


----------



## Cywalker (25. März 2009)

Sonntag bin ich schon verplant, sonst wär's ne Überlegung wert gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (25. März 2009)

Sieht eigentlich gut aus bis auf die Wettervorhersage


----------



## Schlammspritzer (28. März 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> http://rando.coolbikers.lu//
> 
> Da will ich am So hin wenns wettermäßig Sinn macht.
> Wer fährt mit?



Ist sicher sehr schön dort..... (hat sich da nicht der Kutscher mal die Kettenbätter verbogen )

Mit An- und Abreise (+  danach) geht aber sicher der ganze Sonntag drauf.... und denne krien ich net genehmicht  
Wünsch dir und allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Spaß

Ist Heute jemand am Treffpunkt (letzte Gelegenheit zur Winterzeit 13:30 b.B.)


----------



## k.wein (28. März 2009)

Mir regnets zu viel, ich gehe Laufen.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Oberaggi (28. März 2009)

Bin heute mal wieder verhindert und fahre morgen eventuell.
Montag komme ich dann unters Messer und werde erst mal ein paar Wochen Pause machen müssen. 
Steige dann im Juni wieder langsam ein.


----------



## popeye_mzg (28. März 2009)

Na dann mal viel Glück für deine OP und einen guten Heilungsprozess!

Auf das du bald wieder einen Sattel unterm Arsch hast!


----------



## Cywalker (28. März 2009)

Bin zur Winterzeit-Abschlusstour am Start. Noch mal ordentlich Schlamm spritzen, bevor nächste Woche der Frühling kommt. 

@Oberaggi
Alles Gute für die OP und eine schnelle Genesung, damit wir bald wieder gemeinsam touren können.


----------



## vega970 (28. März 2009)

Hallo Schlammspritzers,

fahre heute nicht, fahre morgen.

Eventuell Luxenburg, als 3. plazierter im WP 
darf ich noch mit, mit dem 1. und 2. Treppchen on Tour oder so

Oberaggi, alles GUTE für die OP. Fehlt dir dann die Stabilität im Rücken,
                                           kann ich den Magnet am Lenker wieder     abbauen.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (28. März 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Eventuell Luxenburg, als 3. plazierter im WP
> darf ich noch mit, mit dem 1. und 2. Treppchen on Tour oder so
> 
> Grüße Vega970



Und der letzte wird nicht mitgeholt... 

@ Aggi: Da muss ich die  letzte Gelegenheit vor deiner OP noch nutzen .... wie wär´s morgen gegen 10:00 Uhr zu einer "kleinen" Runde  Treffpunkt, wie immer, beim Bäcker Kommt noch jemand mit 

(Die Beteiligung Heute war ja sehr mau...)


----------



## Oberaggi (28. März 2009)

Ei gudd dann also um 10h bB.

@Vega: Der Magnet bringt dann nichts mehr. Und wie leicht ich dann sein werde. Leichtbau im Rücken!
Und vielleicht kann ich mich dann auch wieder nach hinten umdrehen. Deshalb habe ich ja jetzt immer alle vorgelassen.
Kannst ja auch morgen früh vorbeikommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (2. April 2009)

Danke für die guten Wünsche, haben scheinbar was genutzt. 
Ich bin wieder dahemm und habe alles von mir werfen lassen, was mich die letzten beiden Jahre belastet hat. 
Jetzt genieße ich das Wetter zum auskurieren und freue mich schon auf die ersten Touren im Juni.


----------



## Cywalker (2. April 2009)

Das hört man gerne. 
Dann kurier mal schön und lass Dich von der Sonne verwöhnen.


----------



## puremalt (2. April 2009)

Kein Iron-Man mehr? Dafür bald wieder der rote Blitz?
Auch ich wünsche gute Erholung. 
Und jetzt bitte mal weghören.


Ich fahr am Samstag zur Vorfahrt des Saarschleifenmarathon. Hab noch einen Platz im Auto. Jemand Lust?
Abfahrt 11.15 Uhr bM


P.S. Lux war ziemlich geil, wenn auch der Boden zum Teil echte Schlammspritzerei war. Viele klasse Trails, viel Landschaft (Lux.Schweiz hat was von Pfälzerwald, aber doch irgendwie anners). Steht jetzt auf jeden Fall auf meinem jährlichen Plan.


----------



## vega970 (2. April 2009)

Hi,
Lust habe ich immer, bin aber in Kirchzarten.
Rechtzeitig zum TechTrainig zurück.

Muss ins Training, wenn der rote Blitz zurück kommt, schneller wie je zuvor

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (5. April 2009)

War ne´ schöne Runde gestern 

Auch ohne vorherige Absprache konnten wir mit zu viert (Lungus, resedvelomopet, Cywalker und ich) u.a. mal wieder den "Schmetterlingspfad" im Kirkeler Wald genießen.

Auf diesem Weg noch großes Lob an crazyeddie´s Fahrtechniktraining: Cywalker ist nicht einmal gestürzt und ist fast alles gefahren 

Den Rückweg mit kleinem Umweg zu unserem wöchentlichem "Zwischenstop"= EWH haben wir dann über Limbach und Kohlhof genommen wo wir noch einem verirrten Votec-Fahrer aus Wellesweiler den Weg zum Glashütter Weiher zeigen konnten.

Ich hoffe unsere "Abordnung" bei der Saarschleifenvorhahrt hatte genau so viel Spaß wie wir

Auf dem Heimweg wurden wir dann noch an der alten Steige aufgehalten und zu einem kleinen  eingeladen.

@Oberaggi: Ich hoffe du bist bald wieder fit und und kannst uns mit Hilfe deines Garmins mal wieder einige neue Wege zeigen. 

Bis dahin wünsche ich dir gute Genesung und uns allen ein schönes Osterfest


----------



## racedevelopment (5. April 2009)

ja die Tour war geil,und wir haben viel gelacht und beinahe hätte Schlammspritzer das mit rechts und links verstanden,leider nur beinahe...vielleicht macht da ja auch noch jemand einen Lehrgang mit ihm...Der Zwischenstop mit lecker Pilsbier war cool....
Cywalker hat das Stabilitätsprogramm von Crazy Eddy gut geholfen....

Gute Besserung an Oberaggi !!!!!!

keep on biking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (6. April 2009)

Tja, das Training hat sich wohl echt gelohnt.  Der Kampf um die Krone des neuen Sturzkönigs ist somit eröffnet. Aber, ich denke, ich habe durchaus noch Potential, den Titel zu verteidigen. 

...und die Tour war wieder mal wirklich klasse.


----------



## k.wein (9. April 2009)

Hallo,
Fährt jemand am kommenden Samstag ?
Wenn ja um wievielUhr trefft ihr euch zur Sommerzeit ?
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Klinger (11. April 2009)

War mal wieder ne dolle Tour!
Der Guide hat sich sein WB diesmal wirklich verdient.


----------



## k.wein (15. April 2009)

Fährt jemand am kommenden Samstag ? Um wieviel Uhr ist Treffpunkt zur Sommerzeit ? 14:00 Uhr ?
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Cywalker (15. April 2009)

Genau. Treffpunkt ist 14 Uhr.

Bin dieses Mal nicht dabei, weil ich am Wochenende in den Alpen unterwegs bin. Zum Höhentraining mit Snowboard (und sicherlich auch etwas WB )

Aber, es finden sich sicherlich noch ein paar Mitfahrer.  Von daher wünsch ich allen schon mal ne schöne Tour am Samstag.


----------



## vega970 (16. April 2009)

Hi,
werde am Samstag mitfahren.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Klinger (17. April 2009)

Bei trockenem Wetter bin ich um 14:00 bB.


----------



## racedevelopment (17. April 2009)

bin wieder im Land und komme bei jedem Wetter


----------



## k.wein (17. April 2009)

Ich komme aber nur ,wenns halbwegs trocken ist.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Schlammspritzer (17. April 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hi,
> werde am Samstag mitfahren.
> 
> Grüße Vega970



Na dann... auf zum Pferdeschreck zwecks "Zweitbefahrung"

Wenns irgendwie klappt bin ich auch am Start (Bei jedem Wetter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (18. April 2009)

Hallo,

halbwegs trocken sollte es schon sein, damit die Zweitbefahrung nicht die letzte ist. Morgen kann ich leider nicht.
Am Samstag 25. 04. zieht Kutscher um, ins Eigenheim, wird wohl der letzte Umzug sein.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (18. April 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> (Bei jedem Wetter)




Außer bei diesem.....

Sorry, aber da räum ich lieber die Garage auf und kümmer mich mal um meinen alten Volksporsche


----------



## Klinger (18. April 2009)

...machst Du dann in meiner Garagen weiter?


----------



## Oberaggi (18. April 2009)

Was issen da los bei Euch ihr WE????
Ich wäre natürlich heute gefahren, aber ich durfte ja leider nicht.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (18. April 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...machst Du dann in meiner Garagen weiter?



Bin leider noch nicht fertig.... 




Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ich wäre natürlich heute gefahren




....ja natürlich und ich, Lungus und racedvelopment wären mitgekommen .... Schon schwer wenn der Motivator fehlt


----------



## Oberaggi (19. April 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> ....ja natürlich und ich, Lungus und racedvelopment wären mitgekommen .... Schon schwer wenn der Motivator fehlt


Das setzt mich aber jetzt ganz schön unter Druck. 
Ich werde alles daran setzen, dass ich zur nächsten Schlechtwetterphase wieder fit bin.


----------



## k.wein (19. April 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Was issen da los bei Euch ihr WE????
> Ich wäre natürlich heute gefahren, aber ich durfte ja leider nicht.



Mit dem Rohloff Ding komme ich doch bei euch nicht mit. Ihr seid zu schnell.
Und mein anderes Rad ist mir zum Einsauen zu schade. Da fahre ich lieber Singlespeed oder gehe Laufen.
Aber am nächsten Samstag will ich auf jeden Fall mitfahren und bringe noch einen Kollegen mit.
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## b-kutscher (19. April 2009)

was issn das für ne lullenseite???ich dachte mtb issn harter männersport naja hab ich halt geirrt!na dann gehe ich dann doch nochmal zur ballettstunde
gute nacht


----------



## Klinger (19. April 2009)

Was willst Du im Bett, in Deinem Alter....???
Hast Du den OUT schon vorbereitet? (*O*ffizieller*U*mugs*T*ag)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (26. April 2009)

Der OUT ist gelaufen.
Hat schon jemand Pläne fürs nächste lange Wochenende?


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (27. April 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Der OUT ist gelaufen.
> Hat schon jemand Pläne fürs nächste lange Wochenende?



Ich


----------



## Klinger (27. April 2009)

@miralsynder: wahrscheins 14:00 bB am Samstag.
Aber immer dran denken: es zählt jeder Zahn!!!


----------



## vega970 (27. April 2009)

Hi,

Freitag, steht noch nicht fest und am Samstag muss ich rechtzeitig nach Hause, fahre dann vielleicht früher, erstmal den 1. Mai abwarten

Wer fährt denn eigentlich in Kirchzarten, muss jetzt langsam mit dem Training anfangen.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (28. April 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> @miralsynder: wahrscheins 14:00 bB am Samstag.
> Aber immer dran denken: es zählt jeder Zahn!!!


Wo? Vorne, hinten oder im Mund ?


----------



## puremalt (28. April 2009)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Wo? Vorne, hinten oder im Mund ?



Im Lenker. 


Meine Herren, ihr habt vielleicht schon gemerkt, dass ich momentan selten da bin. Haus und Gaate und eine verstopfte Pflanzenkläranlage hielten mich in Beschlag. Am 1. Mai bin ich wahrscheinlich an der Mosel. Aber danach klappt's hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (1. Mai 2009)

Hi,
kann morgen nur zwischen 10- und 14/15 Uhr, falls jemand mit will.

Grüße vega970


----------



## vega970 (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

entspannt euch, heute wird's gemütlich, denn ich fahre mit

Bis um 14:00  bB. Noch ne Abkürzung, ' MSPTT ' der erste ders ausschreibt
bekommt ein WB.

Grüße 
Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (9. Mai 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> entspannt euch, heute wird's gemütlich, denn ich fahre mit




von wegen... gemütlich  Ich musste ganz schön ackern um deine ständigen Atacken  zu parrieren  ... hab` sie aber schon richtig vermisst...



vega970 schrieb:


> Bis um 14:00  bB. Noch ne Abkürzung, ' MSPTT ' der erste ders ausschreibt
> bekommt ein WB.



"Mandelbachtaler Schlammspritzer (im) Team-Trikot" WB:


----------



## puremalt (14. Mai 2009)

wer fährt am Sonntag in Spichern mit?
Wie wär's mit gemeinsamem Start um 8:30 ?

Am Samstag kann ich wieder nicht. Da geh ich mal wieder fremd (ich kann's auch nicht lassen). Diesmal französisch.

Mit den Bike-Aidern zum Donon.


----------



## vega970 (14. Mai 2009)

soso Herr Puremalt,

französisch, und das für einen guten Zweck mir täts auch mal gut

Spass beiseite, werde bei der Wetterlage wahrscheinlich in Spichern mit dem RR starten.

Grüße Vega 970

PS. Hätte noch ein günstiges RR


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. Mai 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> wer fährt am Sonntag in Spichern mit?
> Wie wär's mit gemeinsamem Start um 8:30 ?
> 
> Am Samstag kann ich wieder nicht. Da geh ich mal wieder fremd (ich kann's auch nicht lassen). Diesmal französisch.
> ...



Alter Fremdgeher, das wird ja zur Gewohnheit


----------



## Schlammspritzer (15. Mai 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> wer fährt am Sonntag in Spichern mit?
> Wie wär's mit gemeinsamem Start um 8:30




Ich warte mal noch das Wetter Morgen ab. Wenn´s nicht trockener wird sehe ich schwarz für Spichern  

Mit Vega und Longus hatte ich dort vor Jahren ähnliche Verhältnisse da waren die Trails fast unfahrbar und die Räder waren durch den aufgesammelten Schlamm so breit wie die Federgabel bzw. wie der Hinterbau....... wir hatte zwar trotzdem jede Menge Spaß, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich mir (und meinem Rad) das nochmal antun soll 
Wenn´s abtrocknet bin ich dabei ansonsten starte ich mit Vega mit dem Rennrad. 

Morgen will ich auf jeden Fall fahren. Bin geg. 14.00 Uhr am Treffpunkt


----------



## vega970 (21. Mai 2009)

Hi,
wie sieht's aus am WE, Samstag oder Sonntag CTF in Hassel.

Wenn Hassel,  Start um 8 Uhr.
Herr Klinger, wie gehts.

Grüße Vega


----------



## Cywalker (21. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte Samstag auf jeden Fall fahren. Bringe wahrscheinlich noch nen Gast-Fahrer mit. 
Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Klinger (21. Mai 2009)

Bin wahrscheins Sa am Start, So eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (21. Mai 2009)

Übrigens...Beim "Aktuellen Bericht" gab's gestern nen Beitrag vom Bike + Help Marathon. Es waren auch ein paar Schlammspritzer zu sehen.
Die Sache kann man hier online anschauen:
http://av.sr-online.de/index.php?a=12661
(Benötigt "Real Player")


----------



## vega970 (21. Mai 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Bin wahrscheins Sa am Start, So eher nicht.



soll mir recht sein passmichan


----------



## Oberaggi (21. Mai 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie sieht's aus am WE, Samstag oder Sonntag CTF in Hassel.
> 
> Wenn Hassel,  Start um 8 Uhr.
> ...



Sonntag! 
Start um 8h bB mit dem Bike!?


----------



## vega970 (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

muss alles absagen, habe Rücken 

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (23. Mai 2009)

Bin auch eher Heute am Start..... für Morgen ist (noch) keine "Starterlaubnis" erteilt  


@Vega: Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Klinger (29. Mai 2009)

... oder bei den Weicheiern???


----------



## Oberaggi (30. Mai 2009)

Bis neulich


----------



## Schlammspritzer (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hat Lust am Sonntag die RTF in Bliesransbach zu fahren ???
Ich wollte mit dem Auto zum Start und so gegen 8:00 oder 8:30 auf die 112km-Strecke gehen

Beim Samstagstreff (14:00 b.B.) können wir ja noch die Einzelheiten besprechen


----------



## Oberaggi (4. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre auch am Sonntag, kann daher aber keine Einzelheiten am Samstag besprechen. 
Dass du fährst hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (5. Juni 2009)

Abmeld fürs WE: ich muß das Bruttosozialprodukt steigern!


----------



## Cywalker (5. Juni 2009)

Weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich morgen mitfahre. Dieses Mal hab ICH Rücken.  Komme aber grad von der "Richtbank" meines Arztes und muss mal abwarten wie es morgen aussieht.
Wenn's nicht klappt geh ich halt zum Football. Ist dann ja immerhin passiver Sport.


----------



## puremalt (5. Juni 2009)

auch abmeld: ich bin in Koblenz auf'm Geburtstag


----------



## vega970 (5. Juni 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer hat Lust am Sonntag die RTF in Bliesransbach zu fahren ???
> Ich wollte mit dem Auto zum Start und so gegen 8:00 oder 8:30 auf die 112km-Strecke gehen
> ...



112 km, Lust hätte ich schon, Lust habe ich eigentlich immer..
 aber ob mein Rücken schon 3 h am Stück biken kann  

melde mich morgen

Grüße Vega970
war heute noch schnell 1h 15 morgen solls ja regnen


----------



## vega970 (6. Juni 2009)

Hi, an die Helden des Samstagnachmittag, die auchbeiregenfahrer

mein Rücken ist launisch wie ne Frau 

heute nix, morgen kein RR,   wenn überhaupt eine gemütliche Runde Fully.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Klinger (8. Juni 2009)

Hat für Do (=Fronleichnam) schon jemand was geplant?
Meine Bitscherland-Tour steht immer noch aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (8. Juni 2009)

Klingt verlockend, aber bei mir ist Terrassenbau angesagt. Vielleicht verschieb ich den aber auch auf Samstag, sofern du mir ein Angebot machst, das ich nicht ablehnen kann.


----------



## Klinger (8. Juni 2009)

Was hälst du davon?


----------



## puremalt (8. Juni 2009)

Hm, ich fürchte, Angebote sind nicht deine Stärke. Schau noch mal bei Don Corleone rein, wie man das macht.

Aber abgesehen davon, die Wettervorhersage ist eierweichend.


----------



## Klinger (9. Juni 2009)

Noch einer...


----------



## Oberaggi (9. Juni 2009)

Werde mich Donnerstag je nach Wetter kurzfristig entscheiden. 
Nach zwei Ausritten mit Volldusche  stelle ich mir jetzt doch eher was trockenes vor. 
Starte dann aber wohl von zu Hause, also nix mit deine Bitch.


----------



## Klinger (10. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich mir die Wettervorhersage betrachte kommen mir auch Zweifel ob das für Do Sinn macht!


----------



## Klinger (12. Juni 2009)

War schön bei Bitche   
(Departement Moselle, was sonst?)


----------



## Cywalker (13. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte heut noch mal ne kleine Runde drehen. Versuche dann um 14 Uhr bB zu sein.
Der Geburtstags-Schlammspritzer kommt vielleicht auch mit.


----------



## vega970 (18. Juni 2009)

Hi Schlammspritzers,

morgen Nachmittag bin ICH schon In Kirchzarten, also nix mit WE in EWH + WB.

Grüßle Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (18. Juni 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> morgen Nachmittag bin ICH schon In Kirchzarten



Da währe ich ja auch gerne mitgefahren... 

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Erfolg dort..

Vielen Dank noch an die GPS-Guides meiner  "Geburtstagstour" (Oberaggi und Klinger) von letztem Samstag: Wir waren mal wieder auf der Suche nach verschollenen OSM-Wegen

 Kurzerhand wurde der Downhill zur "Dornhill"  

Aber alles in allem kam eine schöne  neue Strecke zusammen, an die ich mich sicher noch lange, nicht nur wegen der zwei !!!! Plattfüße (Vorn und Hinten !!) erinnern werde.

Diese Woche Samstag kann ich leider nicht fahren (Premiere in Gräfinthal und Mamas 80`ter Geburtstag gehen vor..) dafür wolle ich Sonntagmorgen eine Runde drehen.... fährt jemand mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (19. Juni 2009)

Muss für Samstag leider ebenfalls passen. 

@Vega
Da wünsch ich auch mal viel Erfolg und noch mehr Spaß...oder umgekehrt...kannst Du Dir aussuchen. 

@Schlammspritzer
Hab für Sonntagmorgen ne Wandertour mit meinen Eltern angesetzt, sonst wär ich gerne mitgefahren. Kannst ja mal in Richtung Oberwürzbach Forest düsen, vielleicht trifft man sich.


----------



## Oberaggi (19. Juni 2009)

Je nach Fußballterminen und Wetter würde ich auch zu Sonntag tendieren.
Der zweite Teil des Dornhills steht ja noch aus....


----------



## puremalt (19. Juni 2009)

Samstag bin ich nicht dabei. Will endlich die Terrasse fertig kriegen.
Sonntag bin ich eventuell in Hirzweiler am Start. Wenn ich dafür aber nicht früh genug aus den Federn komme (fällt immer schwerer), bin ich vielleicht bei euch dabei.


----------



## Klinger (19. Juni 2009)

Habe die 4 (in Worten: vier) Platten vorn den den einen hinten repariert und kann jetzt wieder fahren !!!
Jetzt rollt das auch irgendwie wieder besser und schlingert nicht so in schnellen Kurven.
Wahrscheins fahre ich eher am Sa.


----------



## Cywalker (19. Juni 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> ... nicht nur wegen der zwei !!!! Plattfüße (Vorn und Hinten !!)...





Klinger schrieb:


> Habe die 4 (in Worten: vier) Platten vorn den den einen hinten repariert und kann jetzt wieder fahren !!!...



 Na, da hatt ich ja echt Glück. Das einzige was bei mir nach der Tour platt war, war ich selbst. Das dann aber auch ordentlich.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (19. Juni 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich eventuell in Hirzweiler am Start.



Damit hatte ich auch schon geliebäugelt 

55 KM und 1300 Höhenmeter mit hohem Trailanteil hört sich doch ganz gut an 

Wir können ja mal noch mal telefonieren um ev. Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden..


----------



## Oberaggi (20. Juni 2009)

So, ich fahre heute nicht sondern morgen.
Tendiere zu einer Lokalrunde äh lokalen Runde.

Nächste Woche will ich dann in VK die CTF fahren.


----------



## Cywalker (20. Juni 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Nächste Woche will ich dann in VK die CTF fahren.



Da würd ich mich vielleicht anschließen. Die Beschreibung hört sich ja ganz gut an. Zumal ich Samstag wieder nicht kann. Müsste nur mittags noch auf die Bühne, von daher käme mir ne frühe Startzeit gelegen.


----------



## Oberaggi (20. Juni 2009)

Morgen dann um 9h bB, Rückkehr ca. 13h.

Muss dann gleich noch mein Rad flicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (23. Juni 2009)

Bei entsprechendem Wetter will ich am So zur CTF nach Völklingen, An/Abreise ab Sb mit dem Radl.
Wer fährt mit?


----------



## Cywalker (23. Juni 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Bei entsprechendem Wetter will ich am So zur CTF nach Völklingen, An/Abreise ab Sb mit dem Radl.
> Wer fährt mit?



Ich hatte auch vor mitzufahren. Werde dann aber wohl eher mit dem Auto anreisen.


----------



## patbald (23. Juni 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Bei entsprechendem Wetter will ich am So zur CTF nach Völklingen, An/Abreise ab Sb mit dem Radl.
> Wer fährt mit?


Hallo, ich hoffe, Du bist am Samstag gut nach Hause gekommen. Laß Dir den ersten Teil nicht entgehen und fahre die große Runde !
Du wirst bei den Trails Deinen Spaß haben.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (23. Juni 2009)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch vor mitzufahren. Werde dann aber wohl eher mit dem Auto anreisen.



Ich will auch mit dem Auto anreisen und dort so gegen 8:30 auf die Strecke gehen   ...hab Mittags noch was vor..

@Klinger: Schaffst du das ..  (... ich meine Sonntags so früh aus den Federn zu kriechen..)

Wir könnten dich aber auch auf dem Hinweg unterwegs aufgabeln (weg. gemeinsamem Start und so.....) nach Hause kannst du ja dann mit dem Radl....wenn du willst....


----------



## Klinger (23. Juni 2009)

@ patbald: ich freue mich auf die 1. Hälfte, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit!
Die Anfahrt an der Saar lang ist dann zum warmfahren.

@ schlammspritzer: es gab schon Sonntage, da war ich um diese Zeit noch gar nicht in den Federn!! 

Ich werde dann gegen 8 in Sb mit'm Radl starten.


----------



## Oberaggi (23. Juni 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Bei entsprechendem Wetter will ich am So zur CTF nach Völklingen, An/Abreise ab Sb mit dem Radl.
> Wer fährt mit?



Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter. 

Würde mich freuen auf der Hinfahrt mit dem Auto mitgenommen zu werden, dann kann ich evtl. mit dem Rad heimfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (23. Juni 2009)

sollte ich fahren, reise ich ab dudweiler mit dem rad an. klinger, wo fährst du denn um 8 in sb los?


----------



## puremalt (24. Juni 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter.



Das nenn ich ein MBT-Anti-Weichei. Ich hab ja schon länger den Verdacht, daß die dir im Krankenhaus bestimmte Dinge mit Titan ummantelt haben


----------



## Klinger (24. Juni 2009)

Dann will ich lieber Weichei sein als so Gedöns wie mit Titan ummanteln und so...

Original-Zitat Heinz Becker:" Geh forddd!"


----------



## Oberaggi (24. Juni 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Das nenn ich ein MBT-Anti-Weichei. Ich hab ja schon länger den Verdacht, daß die dir im Krankenhaus bestimmte Dinge mit Titan ummantelt haben


Wie meinst Du denn das?


----------



## leeqwar (24. Juni 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du denn das?


----------



## puremalt (24. Juni 2009)

Nicht gerade Leichtbau, aber prima für Nightrides. Sogar mit Griffbeleuchtung!

Aber nee, ich meinte nicht die Freeride-Version, sondern das Ganze etwas dezenter.


----------



## vega970 (24. Juni 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter.
> 
> Würde mich freuen auf der Hinfahrt mit dem Auto mitgenommen zu werden, dann kann ich evtl. mit dem Rad heimfahren.



Ich könnte dich mitnehmen, entscheide aber erst am Freitagabend ob und wie und wann.

Kann H..Mann da abkürzen wenns weh tut 


Grüße aus Baden
Vega970


----------



## Oberaggi (24. Juni 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Ich könnte dich mitnehmen, entscheide aber erst am Freitagabend ob und wie und wann.


Hört sich doch gut an. Wir telefonieren dann.

@leeqwar: Das ist doch mal verständlich ausgedrückt. Sieht man sich am Sonntag?


----------



## leeqwar (25. Juni 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> @leeqwar: Das ist doch mal verständlich ausgedrückt. Sieht man sich am Sonntag?



jepp. alles wo ich zum start ausschliesslich bergrunter rollen kann, wird mitgenommen.
freu mich, dich wieder auf dem rad zu sehen.


----------



## puremalt (25. Juni 2009)

Vorschlag für Rad-Treffpunkt zur CTF-Hinfahrt:
8:00 linke Saarseite, wo die Abfahrt von der Westspange auf so eine kleine Bucht oder Schiffswendeplatz trifft und die Schrebergärten anfangen.

Teamstart in VK mit Dresscode um 8:45 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (25. Juni 2009)

ok
Wie erkenne ich Dich dann?


----------



## Oberaggi (25. Juni 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> ok
> Wie erkenne ich Dich dann?



Berechtigte Frage, da ist um die Zeit immer die Hölle los.


----------



## crazyeddie (25. Juni 2009)

ich versuch um 8 an die besagte stelle an der saar zu kommen. vielleicht kollidiert das aber auch mit der abifeier samstags


----------



## puremalt (25. Juni 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> ok
> Wie erkenne ich Dich dann?



Ich bin wahrscheinlich noch völlig blau


----------



## puremalt (25. Juni 2009)

Weil beim MBTSS-Team so mancher mit den Hufen scharrt und den Start kaum erwarten kann, wird der Treffpunkt um 15 min vorgezogen.

Also 7:45 an der besagten Stelle.

Teamstart in VK somit um 8:30


----------



## Klinger (25. Juni 2009)

Da sind bestimmt viele Blaue unterwegs weil dort in der Nähe das Vereinsheim der Kleingärtner ist!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (25. Juni 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Teamstart in VK somit um 8:30


----------



## Klinger (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo allerseits,
ist am Sa jemand am Start (bei vernünftigem Wetter) oder soll ich doch lieber zu meinem Malen-nach-Zahlen-Kurs gehen?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (8. Juli 2009)

Ich bin am Start....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (8. Juli 2009)

Dito.


----------



## racedevelopment (8. Juli 2009)

bin auch wieder am start....


----------



## Oberaggi (9. Juli 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> ist am Sa jemand am Start (bei vernünftigem Wetter) oder soll ich doch lieber zu meinem Malen-nach-Zahlen-Kurs gehen?


Also ich bin auch bei unvernünftigem Wetter dabei. 

Jetzt die Frage aller Fragen: Über welchen Weg kommen wir ans Ziel? Oder ist *das *Ziel mal wieder nicht das Ziel?


----------



## Klinger (9. Juli 2009)

Voraussetzung für den Weg zum Ziel: nach den Niederschlägen der letzten Tage sollten wir uns, wenn überhaupt abseits von befestigten Wegen, hauptsächlich auf Sandboden bewegen. 
Ich kenne da einen Geographen der weiss wo's sowas gibt! Der ist aber oft durch irgendwelche Teichbaustellen verhindert)


----------



## vega970 (9. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ihr könnt wieder Gas geben
Ich bin in Urlaub


----------



## Klinger (9. Juli 2009)

Was für Ausreden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo Männers,
muss heute leider doch passen. 
Mein Rücken will mal wieder nicht so, wie ich will...


----------



## Klinger (12. Juli 2009)

Es gibt Gerüchte das 2010 "Der Glöckner von Notre Dame" auf dem Spielplan steht und die Präqualifikation für den Hauptdarsteller schon anläuft......


----------



## zeitweiser (12. Juli 2009)

9nm


----------



## Cywalker (12. Juli 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Es gibt Gerüchte das 2010 "Der Glöckner von Notre Dame" auf dem Spielplan steht und die Präqualifikation für den Hauptdarsteller schon anläuft......



Pssst. Soll doch keiner wissen. Also, nicht wundern, falls ich demnächst mal öfters nach einer gewissen Esmeralda rufe.


----------



## Klinger (16. Juli 2009)

Bin, wie fast jede Woche um diese Zeit, verschärft an der Wochenendvorplanung. 
Wie immer die obligatorische Frage zu Samstag: 
wer, wo, wann, und diesmal besonders: wie lang?


----------



## puremalt (16. Juli 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> und diesmal besonders: wie lang?



Hat zeitweiser doch schon beantwortet: 9nm 
Dann hat man auch mehr Zeit für WB.


Statt Esmeralda ruf ich übrigens lieber nach "Eydriäääääään..."


----------



## Klinger (16. Juli 2009)

9*n*ano*m*eter?


----------



## racedevelopment (16. Juli 2009)

Klinger, bin am Start bei jedem Wetter...egal wie lange die Fahrt dauert.....


----------



## Klinger (17. Juli 2009)

Es gibt noch echte Helden!


----------



## Oberaggi (17. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei, das letzte Mal vor der Sommerpause und mit WE-Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (17. Juli 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei mit WE-Rad.



WeichEi-Rad, WochenEnd-Rad 

..da komm ich auch mit... Verpflegung bier ist dann sicher in OW auf´m Dorffest


----------



## Oberaggi (17. Juli 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> WeichEi-Rad, WochenEnd-Rad


Ersteres ,aber nicht was das Gewicht (des Rads) betrifft.


----------



## racedevelopment (24. Juli 2009)

Jemand am Start morgen bB ???


----------



## Klinger (24. Juli 2009)

Ich werde morgen wieder das Bruttosozialprodukt erhöhen (müssen)


----------



## Schlammspritzer (25. Juli 2009)

Bei mir wird´s Heute leider auch nichts 

Ich warte noch auf den Bagger um mit dem Bau meiner Kläranlage zu beginnen 

Ev. wollte ich morgen aber mit dem RR bei der RTF in Wincheringen (an der Mosel) starten. Die haben eine schöne Strecke die größtenteils durch Luxemburg führt 

Kommt jemand mit...


----------



## puremalt (25. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auf nen Geburtstagskaffee eingeladen. Außerdem hann ich die Freck im Frack.


----------



## vega970 (28. Juli 2009)

Hi Schlammspritzers,

zurück aus dem Urlaub, direkt in die Röhre.. war schon vorbestellt

Ach du Schei§§e !! hat der Doc gesagt als er die CT Bilder gesehen hat. Habe es aber schon geahnt, warte noch auf den schriftlichen Befund. 
Das heißt, ihr dürft das WB am Samstag nach der Tour bei mir einnehmen Kann leider nicht mitfahren, und habe euch schon so lange nicht mehr gesehen Brauche aber eine Zusage.

@LONGUS, nachträglich

Bis dann Grüße Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (29. Juli 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Das heißt, ihr dürft das WB am Samstag nach der Tour bei mir einnehmen Kann leider nicht mitfahren, und habe euch schon so lange nicht mehr gesehen Brauche aber eine Zusage



Da wünsche ich dir mal gute Besserung  und für Samstag     sag ich zu 



vega970 schrieb:


> @LONGUS, nachträglich




Da schließe ich mich an: Freue mich schon wenn alle wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück sind.


Am Sonntag hab ich in Wincheringen noch Maggi aus Mandern getroffen, ich soll allen Schlammspritzern besonders den "Transalpkollegen" liebe Grüße übermitteln (was ich hiermit tue)


----------



## puremalt (29. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir  longus und Gute Besserung vega.

Apropos Transalp: Die nächsten beiden Samstage bin ich da unterwegs. Wenn ich auf den bevorstehenden WB-Notstand in Italien denke, mann bin ich neidisch auf euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (29. Juli 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Apropos Transalp: Die nächsten beiden Samstage bin ich da unterwegs. Wenn ich auf den bevorstehenden WB-Notstand in Italien denke, mann bin ich neidisch auf euch.




Welcher WB-Notstand  Bei unserer Tour letztes Jahr gab es immer genügend  lediglich am letzen Abend wurde es mal kurzzeitig eng  (bei der Nachfrage aber auch hierzulande sicher schon vorgekommen)

Nein wenn hier einer neidisch sein kann dann sicher nicht du  

Ich hoffe du hast eine ebenso tolle Truppe und so einen guten Veranstalter wie wir es hatten.(ULP-Tours). Ich wünsche dir und deinen "Mitstreitern" eine schöne Woche und komm Gesund nach Hause


----------



## Oberaggi (30. Juli 2009)

Der Veranstalter heißt glaube ich "Puremalt" 

@Puremalt: Viel Spaß in den Bergen

@alle: Ich verabscheue mich in den Urlaub, dort gibt es nur Wellenberge. 
Wir sehen uns dann wieder kurz vorm Wildsaumarathon.


----------



## Klinger (30. Juli 2009)

Obligatorische Donnerstags-Morgens-Frage: Wer isn dann noch am Sa am Start/bei der Apres-Mtb-Veranstaltung?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (30. Juli 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Obligatorische Donnerstags-Morgens-Frage: Wer isn dann noch am Sa am Start/bei der Apres-Mtb-Veranstaltung?



Ich muss für Samstag leider wieder absagen 

Meine Herzallerliebste hat für 17:00 Uhr die Teilnahme an einem Grillfest in Bli-Bo zugesagt

Sorry Vega  Wenn du mich sehen willst kannst du aber gerne mal auf meiner "Kleinkläranlagen-Großbaustelle" vorbeischauen  (bin noch die ganze nächste Woche zu gange:kotz


----------



## racedevelopment (1. August 2009)

Hi Leute,bin heute auch nicht am Start...muß auf eine Feier
cheers Frank


----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. August 2009)

Heute stelle ich mal die obligatorische Donnerstagsfrage: Wer ist am Samstag am Start ??

@vega.: gillt dein Apre` Angebot von letzter Woche noch  (In Rohrbach gibts auch ein Fest )

Da mein Urlaub jetzt zu Ende geht und meine Kläranlage läuft mad:), brauche ich noch einen versöhnlichen Abschluß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (6. August 2009)

Keine Starterlaubnis fürs gesamte Wochenende.


----------



## vega970 (6. August 2009)

ja


----------



## racedevelopment (6. August 2009)

also ich werde auch etwas fahren  und etwas trinken


----------



## Cywalker (6. August 2009)

Muss leider passen. Bin noch nicht ganz auf der Höhe. Steige aber nächste Woche wieder langsam ins Training ein und hoffe, dass ich dann bald noch mal mitfahren kann.


----------



## racedevelopment (9. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,
wie am Samstag angesprochen können wir die Tour so legen das wir später bei mir an der Werkstatt in Ensheim vorbeikommen,dort wird dann ausreichend Weizenbier zur Betriebsbesichtigung zur Verfügung stehen ...für Hermanns Rücken wird noch ein bequemer Stuhl bereitgehalten......


----------



## Klinger (14. August 2009)

Ich will mir am Wochende die Balkone in Dabo angucken:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=413986


----------



## puremalt (14. August 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich will mir am Wochende die Balkone in Dabo angucken:



Ich helf Herrn klinger beim gucken.


----------



## vega970 (14. August 2009)

Hi,

schön für euch zwei.
Ich kann leider nur vom Balkon runter gucke.

Tiefgelb (bis 31.08.) der Rücken, L4/L5 ist doch etwas hartnäckig!!

Bringt mal schöne Bilder mit, für die Weihnachtsfeier Ich plane schon mal, hab ja Zeit.

Grüße


----------



## Cywalker (18. August 2009)

Typisch! Von jedem Fahrer sind diverse Trail-Action-Bilder zu sehen und unsere...







So kennt ma se.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (18. August 2009)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Typisch! Von jedem Fahrer sind diverse Trail-Action-Bilder zu sehen und unsere...




Wir waren einfach zu schnell.... (Auf den Trails)....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (22. August 2009)

Jetzt kommt die obligatorische Donnerstagsfrage erst Samstags  : Wer ist heute am Start 14:00 b.B. 

Ich hab´da was von einem "Blies-Grenz-Weg" gehört. Den könnten wir doch mal angehen



Cywalker schrieb:


> Klingt verlockend...aber, meine Kondition lässt momentan noch etwas zu wünschen übrig. Nicht dass ich die Truppe aufhalte und wir deshalb zu spät zum Weizenbier kommen.



Denk dran: "Schmerz ist nur Schwäche, die den Körper verlässt" ;-)


----------



## Oberaggi (22. August 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt die obligatorische Donnerstagsfrage erst Samstags  : Wer ist heute am Start 14:00 b.B.
> 
> Ich hab´da was von einem "Blies-Grenz-Weg" gehört. Den könnten wir doch mal angehen
> 
> ...



Der der den Vorschlag gemacht ist dabei.
Und der Pepone der den der den Vorschlag machte auf die Idee brachte gefälligst auch.
Es verspricht auch keiner langsam zu machen, denn das ist eh immer gelogen.

Beim Blies-Grenz-Weg ist nur das Ziel so weit weg....


----------



## Longus90 (22. August 2009)

Blies-Grenz-Weg! Was ist das???  Gammeltour oder anspruchsvoll?


----------



## Oberaggi (22. August 2009)

Longus90 schrieb:


> Blies-Grenz-Weg! Was ist das???  Gammeltour oder anspruchsvoll?


Für dich ist doch jede Tour anspruchsvoll. 
Sind ein paar schöne Trails dabei. Schaun mer ma um 14h bB.


----------



## crazyeddie (23. August 2009)

ich habs endlich mal geschafft mitzufahren


----------



## Oberaggi (23. August 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich habs endlich mal geschafft mitzufahren



Schön wars und ich hatte ein paar schöne Erfolgserlebnisse. 

Und Danke auch noch für die Einladung an unseren Racer.

Samstag werde ich wahrscheinlich doch nicht zur Wildsau fahren können. 
Dann muss ich halt Sonntag ran.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (23. August 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich habs endlich mal geschafft mitzufahren




Und mit deiner Hilfe hat Oberaggi endlich die Felsstufe am "Pferdeschreck" und anschließend sogar den Bombentrichter am Fliegerstein geschafft  

Ich hoffe du hattest auch Spaß an unserer Tour und warst  nicht das letzte mal bei unserem Treff  

Leider konnten wir dich nicht bewegen uns noch in der "Dritten Halbzeit  " zu unterstützen. (Dort sind wir noch besser im Trainig )

@Schlammspritzers:
Wahrscheinlich kann ich nächsten Samstag beim Wildsau-Marathon doch starten   Wir können ja noch wegen ev. Fahrgemeinschaften was abmachen.


----------



## Cywalker (24. August 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Samstag werde ich wahrscheinlich doch nicht zur Wildsau fahren können.
> Dann muss ich halt Sonntag ran.



Falls das so ne Art "Hausfrauenrunde" wäre, würd ich vielleicht mitfahren.


----------



## Oberaggi (24. August 2009)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Falls das so ne Art "Hausfrauenrunde" wäre, würd ich vielleicht mitfahren.


So als gemütliches ausrollen für die Wildsäue.
Ich hätte da auch noch so einen Kandidaten zum mitfahren in unserem Haushalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (25. August 2009)

Bei den Wildsäuen mach ich auch mit. Wann ist Start? Im kleinen Blauen?

Axel: bring den Jungen nicht auf die schiefe Bahn. Man weiß doch, wie das endet: verschlammte Wildsäue in der EWH


----------



## Cywalker (25. August 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> So als gemütliches ausrollen für die Wildsäue.
> Ich hätte da auch noch so einen Kandidaten zum mitfahren in unserem Haushalt.



Klingt gut.  Vielleicht kann ich da ja Fräulein Schlammspritzer auch dazu motivieren.
Hab gehört, kommst Fr. noch mal auf die Bühne, da können wir ja ins Detail gehen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (25. August 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Bei den Wildsäuen mach ich auch mit. Wann ist Start? Im kleinen Blauen?



Ja im kleinen Blauen!! Wollte so gegen 8:30 dort starten    (Mittags muss ich noch mal der Wutz unter die Arme greifen und dem Urmel ins Ei helfen )                

Ich hätte 2 Mitfahrplätze für An- und Abreise zu bieten. Abfahrt 7:30 O´heim.


----------



## Oberaggi (26. August 2009)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Klingt gut.  Vielleicht kann ich da ja Fräulein Schlammspritzer auch dazu motivieren.
> Hab gehört, kommst Fr. noch mal auf die Bühne, da können wir ja ins Detail gehen.



Hoffe dass es Freitag Abend klappt.
Ich muss dann noch Plätze mit Sitzheizung reservieren.


----------



## vega970 (27. August 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Bringt mal schöne Bilder mit, für die Weihnachtsfeier Ich plane schon mal, hab ja Zeit.
> 
> Grüße



Hi, wie schon gesagt,

am 05.12 und am 12.12. 2009 ist das Nebenzimmer in unserer Weihnachtsfeier Stammkneipe noch frei.
Wenn wir schon so wenig zusammen fahren, könnten wir uns gemeinsam
weihnachtlich wegballern 

Bitte um Rückmeldung.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## racedevelopment (28. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich kann wohl Morgen nicht starten,da ich noch keine Zeit hatte meine Ersatzteile (Kettenblätter/Kette/Kasette/Steuersatz etc..)zu verbauen und einzufahren,letzten Samstag hat das 10 Jahre alte Material extrem gelitten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (28. August 2009)

racedevelopment schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich kann wohl Morgen nicht starten,da ich noch keine Zeit hatte meine Ersatzteile (Kettenblätter/Kette/Kasette/Steuersatz etc..)zu verbauen und einzufahren,letzten Samstag hat das 10 Jahre alte Material extrem gelitten....


Dann fahr halt am Sonntag bei den Hausfrauen mit.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (28. August 2009)

racedevelopment schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich kann wohl Morgen nicht starten,da ich noch keine Zeit hatte meine Ersatzteile (Kettenblätter/Kette/Kasette/Steuersatz etc..)zu verbauen und einzufahren,letzten Samstag hat das 10 Jahre alte Material extrem gelitten....



Der Tag hat doch 24 Stunden (an der Rennstrecke lässt du doch auch Nachts schrauben) Einfahren kannst du die Teile ja Morgen im Warnd

PS.: für die Feineinstellung hab´ ich immer was dabei


----------



## Cywalker (29. August 2009)

Falls sich morgen noch jemand an unserer "Hausfrauenrunde" beteiligen will. Treffpunkt ist 10:30 bB.


----------



## Oberaggi (30. August 2009)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Falls sich morgen noch jemand an unserer "Hausfrauenrunde" beteiligen will. Treffpunkt ist 10:30 bB.



Schön gemütlich war es und Samstag ist dann Anwesenheitspflicht für alle


----------



## Cywalker (3. September 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Schön gemütlich war es und Samstag ist dann Anwesenheitspflicht für alle



Da muss ich mal schauen...Meine Lunge funktioniert so langsam ja wieder ganz gut, aber aufgrund einer kleinen Feierlichkeit am Vortag könnte es dann sein, dass dafür meine Leber streikt. 
Würde aber schon ganz gerne mitfahren, zumal die zwei nächsten Samstage definitiv schon verplant sind.


----------



## vega970 (3. September 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Schön gemütlich war es und Samstag ist dann Anwesenheitspflicht für alle



Ist am Samstag etwas besonderes

Grüßle


----------



## Cywalker (3. September 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Ist am Samstag etwas besonderes
> 
> Grüßle



Nicht dass ich wüsste


----------



## Oberaggi (3. September 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Ist am Samstag etwas besonderes
> 
> Grüßle



Nein, es muss nur mal wieder Zug in die Sache kommen. 
Ansonsten Vorbelastung für IGB für die die mitfahren.


----------



## vega970 (4. September 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Nein, es muss nur mal wieder Zug in die Sache kommen.



Da haste Recht, zum Weihnachtsfeier Termin habe ich noch *KEINE* Antwort bekommenn !!!

Grüßle


----------



## Oberaggi (4. September 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Da haste Recht, zum Weihnachtsfeier Termin habe ich noch *KEINE* Antwort bekommenn !!!
> 
> Grüßle


Was macht denn Dein Rücken?
Kannst du morgen noch mal mitfahren?
Dann können wir den Termin abstimmen, bei mir gehen wohl beide Termine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (4. September 2009)

Hallo,

kann leider noch nicht mitfahren und so schnell wird das auch nichts.

Ich gehe jetzt in die Praxis von Prof. Dr. Cedzich, kennst du odder?

Komme morgen zum Start, mit dem Auto und am Sonntag als Zuschauer an den DB Trail.

Grüße


----------



## Oberaggi (5. September 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt in die Praxis von Prof. Dr. Cedzich, kennst du odder?



Nicht direkt, ich war ja in der Abteilung fürs Grobe.


----------



## vega970 (6. September 2009)

Hi,

die Weihnachtsfeier findet am 12.12.2009   20:00 
im Gasthaus  N. in O. statt.

Vorstandsbeschluss vom 05.09.2009

Bitte vormerken.

Grüße


----------



## Oberaggi (8. September 2009)

Nachdem uns unseren beiden Starter am letzen Sonntag würdig vertreten haben, ist wieder Alltag angesagt und prompt muss ich für Samstag absagen.
Ich werde Sonntag fahren und dann entweder CTF in D oder F oder die beliebte Mandelbachtaler Kulturtour, so wie letzten Samstag.


----------



## Klinger (8. September 2009)

Ich will am So zur CTF nach Reimsbach, Sa keine Starterlaubnis.


----------



## Cywalker (8. September 2009)

Ich muss für Samstag leider auch absagen. Wäre daher aber Sonntag durchaus für ein Alternativ-Programm zu haben. Ob CTF oder KTT kann man ja mal noch schauen.


----------



## puremalt (8. September 2009)

Ich auch Reimsbach. Einen Platz im Auto han ich noch. Winnie?


----------



## racedevelopment (10. September 2009)

HI Leute wollte mich nur mal melden,die nächsten 2 Wochen kann ich wohl auch nicht fahren..Arbeitsbedingt  see You


----------



## Oberaggi (10. September 2009)

Als Ausweichtermin gibt es ja auch noch den Montag, wie du gesehen hast.
Aber da  hast du ja auch gearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-kutscher (13. September 2009)

hallo jungs kennt mich noch jemand


----------



## Klinger (13. September 2009)

Mit welchen Tricks die Greenhorns sich hier einschleimen wollen.......
Also ich kenne keinen b-kutscher aus Dudweiler.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (13. September 2009)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> hallo jungs kennt mich noch jemand




Hab mal von dir gehört.....




Klinger schrieb:


> Also ich keine keinen b-kutscher aus Dudweiler.



Ist dachte der ist weggezogen..  Der macht doch nicht ernst und will wieder mitfahren


----------



## Klinger (13. September 2009)

Hat ja nur gefragt ob ihn einer kennt, von fahren war ja (gottseidank) keine Rede.


----------



## Oberaggi (13. September 2009)

Der will gewiss nur wieder zur Weihnachtsfeier eingeladen werden.

Für Einsteiger wäre die heutige Schlammspritzernachwuchsförderundnichthausfrauentour doch der ideale Zeitpunkt gewesen. 
Vielleicht dann nächstes WE.

Übrigens lebt H. der Peugeot-Radler auch noch.


----------



## Klinger (14. September 2009)

... und der Herr Maggi auch: schönen Gruß von der schönsten CTF des Sonntags an alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (14. September 2009)

Hi, 
war täglich radfahren, beim radfahren bin ich schmerzfrei
Am Mittwoch gehts auf den Winterberg, vielleicht kanns ichs noch umbiegen  Reha vor der OP, gibt es sowas.

Grüße
Vega970


----------



## Oberaggi (14. September 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch gehts auf den Winterberg, vielleicht kanns ichs noch umbiegen  Reha vor der OP, gibt es sowas.
> 
> Grüße
> Vega970



Keine Bange, so schlecht ist das Essen da oben gar nicht. 
Wenn die Feinchirurgen so gut sind wie die fürs Grobe merkst du davon fast nichts.


----------



## b-kutscher (15. September 2009)

ahoi mädels ich will die woch nochmal locker langsam anfangen und dann so in drei vier wochen zu euch stossen unn das ist kenn drohung sonder tatsache grins


----------



## Klinger (15. September 2009)

... aber aus Dudweiler


----------



## Oberaggi (15. September 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> ... aber aus Dudweiler


Ob er es wohl noch merkt.


----------



## Klinger (16. September 2009)

Bevor ich jetzt die Donnerstags-Frage schon Mittwochs stelle:
seid ihr alle da, ist schon Winter-Start-Zeit, oder überhaupt.

Muss noch ein bisschen trainieren damit ich mit dem komischen Dudweiler-Kutscher mithalten kann.


----------



## Cywalker (16. September 2009)

Ich steige jetzt auch noch mal ein und freu mich schon drauf, endlich mal zusammen mit dem Kutscher zu fahren. 

Diesen Samstag muss ich aber noch passen, bin auf ner Hochzeit. 

Winter-Startzeit gilt doch erst ab der offiziellen Winterzeit Ende Oktober oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Oberaggi (16. September 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Bevor ich jetzt die Donnerstags-Frage schon Mittwochs stelle:
> seid ihr alle da, ist schon Winter-Start-Zeit, oder überhaupt.


Immer fremdgehen und dann die Leute verwirren.
So einer hat uns gerade noch gefehlt.

Fährt eigentlich jemand in WND mit? Das Wetter ist ja gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Klinger (16. September 2009)

Also bitte!!!!
Wenn schon, dann fremdfahren.


----------



## Oberaggi (16. September 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Also bitte!!!!
> Wenn schon, dann fremdfahren.


Tschuldigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (17. September 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> ... und der Herr Maggi auch



Der war auch in Dingbert 2:28 !! auf der 48´er- Strecke 



Cywalker schrieb:


> Ich steige jetzt auch noch mal ein und freu mich schon drauf, endlich mal zusammen mit dem Kutscher zu fahren.



Das fahren ist ja noch ganz OK (wenn man mal von den "Schaltgeräuschen" absieht), aber die Gespräche.................

.....also ich freu mich auch drauf...


----------



## b-kutscher (17. September 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ob er es wohl noch merkt.



hä wie jetzt was er wohl damit meint
grins


----------



## Schlammspritzer (17. September 2009)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> grins



Er hat´s gemerkt....


----------



## Klinger (18. September 2009)

Er hat's gemerkt und geändert


----------



## Oberaggi (19. September 2009)

Heute wird wohl mangels Masse nichts stattfinden.
Dafür morgen dann wahrscheinlich um 10:30h bB eine normale Tour.
Nix Kultur, Hausfrauen und Nachwuchs.
Vielleicht etwas DF in AW.
Wiedereinsteiger sind willkommen.


----------



## Klinger (19. September 2009)

Tja, jetzt wäre der gute Vorsatz da gewesen!!!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (19. September 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Dafür morgen dann wahrscheinlich um 10:30h bB eine normale Tour.



Geht´s nicht was früher ? So geg. 9:00h... dann bleibt noch was vom Sonntag für die Familie 



Oberaggi schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas DF in AW.



Ist kein DF  sonder Kerb  aber sicher einen Halt wert



Oberaggi schrieb:


> Wiedereinsteiger sind willkommen.



Und nicht nur die...


----------



## Oberaggi (19. September 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Geht´s nicht was früher ? So geg. 9:00h... dann bleibt noch was vom Sonntag für die Familie


Wenn's dann schon hell ist.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (19. September 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Wenn's dann schon hell ist.



Falls nicht bring ich meine Hellena mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-kutscher (20. September 2009)

tja hab ich dann doch zu spät gelesen...bin glaub ich eh noch zu unfit naja beim nächsten mal vielleicht mädels


----------



## Klinger (24. September 2009)

An alle Schottereinbringer, Fußballplatzgeher, Kaminholzmacher, Bandscheibchen, Teichbauer, Eigenheimrenovierer, Rennwagenbastler, Laienschauspieler die Donnerstagsfrage:
Wer, wann, wielange?


----------



## Cywalker (24. September 2009)

Hat ja etwas länger gedauert, bis ich das noch mal sagen durfte. Deshalb freu ich mich jetzt umso mehr darüber und verkünde:

*Ich bin am Start!*

...und noch dazu ohne zeitliche Beschränkungen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (24. September 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> An alle Schottereinbringer, Fußballplatzgeher, Kaminholzmacher, Bandscheibchen, Teichbauer, Eigenheimrenovierer, Rennwagenbastler, Laienschauspieler die Donnerstagsfrage:
> Wer, wann, wielange?




Da fühle ich mich gleich mehrfach angesprochen 

*Ich bin auch dabei *


----------



## Longus90 (24. September 2009)

Trotz Prellungen und defektem Bike bin ich dabei.


----------



## Oberaggi (24. September 2009)

Wenn der Andrang so stark ist, fahre ich auch noch mal mit.
Muss ich meine Lampe mitnehmen?
Wir könnten eine  Vorfahrt für den EM machen.
Schlammspritzer die den 2. EM noch mitfahren wollen, möchten sich bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (24. September 2009)

Ich bin begeistert über soviel Resonazzzzzzzzzzzz......
@ oberaggi: ich glaube Lämpchen wäre angebracht.
Wann finde der 2te EM statt?


----------



## Oberaggi (24. September 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wann finde der 2te EM statt?


Am 3.10., da bist du ja in Dabo.


----------



## vega970 (25. September 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> An alle Schottereinbringer, Fußballplatzgeher, Kaminholzmacher, Bandscheibchen, Teichbauer, Eigenheimrenovierer, Rennwagenbastler, Laienschauspieler die Donnerstagsfrage:
> Wer, wann, wielange?



Hi Klinger und die restlichen Schlammspritzer,

Teil 1, OP ist überstanden, jetzt nochmal eine Woche Familie ärgern 
dann gehts am 06.10. zur AHB nach Weiskirchen.

Grüße vom Bandscheibche


----------



## Schlammspritzer (25. September 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich bin begeistert über soviel Resonazzzzzzzzzzzz......



Da fehlt aber noch einer....... mal seh´n ob er diesmal dabei ist.



vega970 schrieb:


> Teil 1, OP ist überstanden, jetzt nochmal eine Woche Familie ärgern
> dann gehts am 06.10. zur AHB nach Weiskirchen



Dann wünsche ich dir mal Gute Besserung und pass auf den / die Schatten auf


----------



## Klinger (26. September 2009)

Hallo Vega,
gute Besserung.

@Schlammspritzer: wie wir gelernt haben dauerts bei dem der fehlt immer etwas länger bis ers merkt.


----------



## puremalt (26. September 2009)

Sorry, heut war Terrassenbau, Teil 8 angesagt. Das Wetter musste ausgenutzt werden. Ich bin wieder dabei, wenn der Schlamm spritzt.

@Vega: auch von mir gute Genesung.


----------



## b-kutscher (28. September 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Hallo Vega,
> gute Besserung.
> 
> @Schlammspritzer: wie wir gelernt haben dauerts bei dem der fehlt immer etwas länger bis ers merkt.



ich hoffe ja nicht das da meinereiner mit gemeint war


----------



## Schlammspritzer (28. September 2009)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja nicht das da meinereiner mit gemeint war



Bingo


----------



## racedevelopment (28. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,Rennwagenbastler ist wieder im Lande,muß nur noch sein bike entrosten und sich etwas dehnen......viele Grüße an Alle und gute Besserung an Vega970....keep on racing


----------



## Klinger (29. September 2009)

Er hat's gemerkt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (29. September 2009)

racedevelopment schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,Rennwagenbastler ist wieder im Lande,muß nur noch sein bike entrosten und sich etwas dehnen......




Wie sieht´s mit der Teilnahme am 2.EM aus ?? Das wär doch das richtige "Dehnprogramm" (Aggi schickt dir die Daten per e-mail)

Fährst du mit  Dann müsstest du dich noch bei P.S. melden. 

Auch wenn du in letzter Zeit nicht so viel biken konntest bist du sicher fit genug um zumindest die 70´er Strecke zu fahren. 

Du wirst dir doch diese schöne Tour, direkt vor deiner Haustür, nicht entgehen lassen


Und da währe ja noch die Abschlussveranstaltung im Sportheim


----------



## Cywalker (29. September 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Und da währe ja noch die Abschlussveranstaltung im Sportheim



Ist die auch für EM-Verweigerer?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (29. September 2009)

Neeeee, neeeee , die Teilnahme muss man sich "erarbeiten"

Für eine Nachmeldung ist es aber noch nicht zu spät


----------



## puremalt (5. Oktober 2009)

Meine Herren,
das Büffet ist eröffnet
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/21


----------



## vega970 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo WP-Chef,

Teilnahme beantragt, morgen gehts zum Warm Up
nach Weiskirchen

Grüße vega970


----------



## Cywalker (5. Oktober 2009)

Falls es beim Schlammspritzer-WP noch en freies Plätzchen gibt, würd ich mich doch glatt als Neueinsteiger bewerben.


----------



## puremalt (6. Oktober 2009)

Altersschnitt des Teams senken ist immer gut. Außerdem soll man ja den Nachwuchs fördern. Aber du weißt, was dann von dir erwartet wird? Ein halbes Jahr bei Eisregen und Schneematsch entbehrungsreiche Aufopferung für das große Ziel. Vega zB als WP-Veteran nimmt das ernst. Der beginnt schon im Oktober mit einem Vorbereitungslager im Nordsaarland.


----------



## Cywalker (6. Oktober 2009)

Na, dann melde ich mich doch einfach mal an. Auf den Schneematsch freu ich mich ja schon ein bisschen.  Außerdem fang ich heute noch mit der Vorbereitung für den WP an. Zumindest was die WE-Punkte im warmen Studio angeht.


----------



## vega970 (10. Oktober 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Meine Herren,
> das Büffet ist eröffnet
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/21



Schande ihr Schlammspritzer, immernoch kein  Team zusammen
puremalt, machs doch so, für Frühanmelder bis 20.10. kostet es nur eine WBR, danach 2 Runden WB  umsonst kommt doch keiner

Grüße aus Weiskirchen
Vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (13. Oktober 2009)

Meine Herren, nicht so drängeln,

vega hat leider den WP abgesagt, weil er wohl erst in der zweiten Hälfte richtig mitmachen kann. 

Was ist mit den anderen? Keiner erwartet, dass man sich mehr quält, als gewöhnlich. Wenn man natürlich jetzt schon weiß, dass man mehrere Wochen ausfällt, ist eine Teilnahme nicht so sinnvoll. Aber sonst: iss doch nur fier de Spass.

Damit ich weiß, woran ich bin und ob ich Teilzeit-Schlammspritzer oder Gastfahrer rekrutieren muss, gebt mir bitte eine Zu- oder Absage, hier oder per PN.

Merci


----------



## b-kutscher (13. Oktober 2009)

i take a try -


----------



## puremalt (13. Oktober 2009)

herzlich willkommen im Team. Das Starterpaket gibt's bei der WP-Eröffnungstour in der EWH.


----------



## k.wein (14. Oktober 2009)

Da ich fleißig am fahren bin, ( bald auch wieder verstärkt MTB ) wollte ich mal anfragen, ob ich beim Winterpokal mitmachen kann.
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## puremalt (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi Karsten,
auch Gelegenheits-Schlammspritzer sind willkommen. Eine Bedingung gibt es: zumindest bei der WP-Eröffnungstour ist Apres-Bike in der EWH Pflicht.


----------



## k.wein (14. Oktober 2009)

Wann ist diese Eröffnungstour ?
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (15. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs am Sa mit einer Vorbereitungs-Trainings-Après-Tour-Tour?


----------



## puremalt (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi Karsten,

da der WP am 02.11. startet, schlage ich für die offizielle "Eröffnungstour"  den 7. oder 14. 11. vor, je nachdem wer wann kann. 
Aber du kannst auch Teammitglied werden, ohne daran teilzunehmen. 

Es gibt dann halt kein Eröffnungs-WB und du bekommst den Titel Gast-Schlammspritzer aberkannt. Der ist dann nur durch eine Gabe WB in der EWH wieder zu erringen.

@klinger
Ich kann kommenden Samstag natürlich wieder mal nicht, denn ich bekomme am Montag Dämmung geliefert und muss Vorarbeiten machen.
Im November ist das Haus dann kuschelig warm und ich kann mich raus in die Kälte stürzen.


----------



## vega970 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo puremalt,

7.11. ist gut, bis dahin bin ich wieder zu Hause.
Ich darf bis zum 03.11. in Weiskirchen bleiben.

Grüße vega970


----------



## Cywalker (15. Oktober 2009)

Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Familienfeierlichkeit. Aber, das verbuch ich dann mal als Training fürs Après-Bike. 
Am 07.11. werd ich auch nicht da sein. Dazwischen und danach sollte es aber klappen.


----------



## k.wein (15. Oktober 2009)

Diesen Samstag kann ich nicht. Aber dann sollte ich wieder regelmäßig dabei sein.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Oberaggi (17. Oktober 2009)

Also dann heute bei bestem Wetter zum vorletzten Mal um 14h bB!


----------



## Klinger (18. Oktober 2009)

Also das mit dem Wetter war wohl falsche Ansage.


----------



## Oberaggi (18. Oktober 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Wetter war wohl falsche Ansage.


Wieso, hast du was gegen Hagel? 
Es war das beste Wetter, dass wir kriegen konnten.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (18. Oktober 2009)

Auf jeden Fall war es ein "Vorgeschmack" auf den Winterpokal 

Vielleicht gibt´s ja noch ein 2. Schlammspritz-WP-Team... 

Lasst euch überraschen (die ersten Vorgespräche sind schon gelaufen )


----------



## vega970 (20. Oktober 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt´s ja noch ein 2. Schlammspritz-WP-Team...
> 
> Lasst euch überraschen (die ersten Vorgespräche sind schon gelaufen )



Ist das erste Team schon komplett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (20. Oktober 2009)

Reha-Sport gibt auch WP-Punkte, Herr Vega!!!!


----------



## vega970 (21. Oktober 2009)

Aha, Danke Herr Klinger.

hab schon gedacht die PC der Schlammspritzer sind alle kaputt, mann liest kaum noch was, alles so still hier.
Aber nochmal zu den Punkten, 4 verschiedene Anwendungen a 30 min
= 4 x 2 Punkte.
Dass muss ich jetzt nochmal überdenkenZeit habe ich ja

Grüße an alle Schlammspritzer

Vega970


----------



## k.wein (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,Leute,
13:30 oder 14 : 00 Uhr morgen 
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Cywalker (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Karsten,
morgen zum letzten Mal für dieses Jahr um 14 Uhr


----------



## k.wein (23. Oktober 2009)

Super, wenns nicht aus Eimern schüttet, bin ich da.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Schlammspritzer (24. Oktober 2009)

War ja wieder mal sehr schön Heute 

Und Oberaggi hat für uns extra eine wunderschöne "Hochsitztour" auf bisher unbefahrenen Trails zusammengestellt.

Auch auf der Heimfahrt hatten wir Glück und wurden "am Berch" noch auf ein Bier eingeladen 

Natürlich sind wir auch bei den Gesprächen zum WE-WP-Team weiter gekommen...... ...sollte noch rechtzeitig zu Stande kommen...


----------



## Klinger (25. Oktober 2009)

Für die Daheimgebliebenen eine kleiner Ausschnitt aus der nie langweiligen und abwechselungsreichen Strecke.


----------



## Oberaggi (25. Oktober 2009)

Da ist ja auch die Stelle dabei, wo ich von den Bären angegriffen wurde.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (25. Oktober 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Da ist ja auch die Stelle dabei, wo ich von den Bären angegriffen wurde.




Waren das nicht eher die (Bromm-) Beeren......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (25. Oktober 2009)

Das war dann bestimmt die Grenze des (L)Machbaren!!


----------



## Oberaggi (26. Oktober 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Waren das nicht eher die (Bromm-) Beeren......



Ups, hab ich mich wohl verschrieben.
Aber nach einem Bärenkampf kann man auch nicht schlimmer aussehen.


----------



## puremalt (26. Oktober 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Für die Daheimgebliebenen eine kleiner Ausschnitt aus der nie langweiligen und abwechselungsreichen Strecke.



OK, dann mal ein Kommentar der Zurückgebliebenen:
Sieht ein bißchen aus wie Monty-Pytons "100-Meter-Lauf der Orientierungslosen" 
Meine Strecke am Samstag war ganz klar: Trepp roff, Trepp runner, Trepp roff, Trepp runner, Trepp roff.....


----------



## vega970 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Schlammspritzer,

ERINNERUNG  12.12.2009    20:00  Jahresabschlussweihnachtstreffen in Ormesheim.
Wer kommt, was ist mit den regel- und unregelmäßigen Gastfahrer.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## puremalt (26. Oktober 2009)

Der erste Teilzeit- bzw. Saisonfahrer sagt zu.

Ich dachte aber, die Feier sei am 05.??

Egal, 12. geht auch. Ob 'sElke dann auch kann, muss ich erst klären.


----------



## vega970 (26. Oktober 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Weihnachtsfeier findet am 12.12.2009   20:00
> im Gasthaus  N. in O. statt.
> ...



War ich doch für einen Moment unsicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (26. Oktober 2009)

Bei der Weihnachtsfeier wäre ich zusammen mit Fräulein Schlammspritzer dabei.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (28. Oktober 2009)

Frau und Herr Schlammspritzer sind natürlich auch dabei  

Wer führt denn durch den Abend  

Herr Dreiradchampion hat noch ein par schöne Bilder von Katrin S. mit Longus und mir von St. Ingberter Marathon auf´em Handy


----------



## b-kutscher (30. Oktober 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ups, hab ich mich wohl verschrieben.
> Aber nach einem Bärenkampf kann man auch nicht schlimmer aussehen.



ihr seit ja alle sooo witzig grins


----------



## Cywalker (30. Oktober 2009)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> ihr seit ja alle sooo witzig grins



uuuund wie!!! Könntest Dich morgen so ab 13:30 ja mal wieder live davon überzeugen.


----------



## Oberaggi (30. Oktober 2009)

Cywalker schrieb:


> uuuund wie!!! Könntest Dich morgen so ab 13:30 ja mal wieder live davon überzeugen.



Ich bin morgen nicht witzisch, ich schaffe. 
Fahre dann wahrscheinlich am Sonntag ne kleine Runde.


----------



## k.wein (31. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube, ich falle auch aus. Ich habe tierisch Zahnweh.  
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Cywalker (31. Oktober 2009)

Schade.  Wollte denn irgendwer heute fahren?


----------



## Klinger (2. November 2009)

... und nochmal zur Erinnerung für alle die vielleicht auch die Uhr noch nicht umgestellt haben: 
*der WP tobt!!!!*​


----------



## vega970 (2. November 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> ... und nochmal zur Erinnerung für alle die vielleicht auch die Uhr noch nicht umgestellt haben:
> *der WP tobt!!!!*​



GLÜCKWUNSCH Herr Klinger :daumen 
 Mister 100 % der Mandelbachtaler Schlammspritzer


----------



## Klinger (2. November 2009)

Und das war total einfach, ehrlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (2. November 2009)

Gerüchten zu Folge gibts von Stihl eine Entwicklung eine Sägekette für XT-Kettenblätter passend umzubauen, nur beim Schaltwerk gibts noch leichte Probleme.
Dann könntest Du auch gleichzeitig WP-Punkte machen und Holz sägen.

Dans l'internet on trouve tous.....


----------



## dreiradchampion (4. November 2009)

Hallo Puremalt,erstens bin ich dir dankbar,das du etwas Persöliches hier ins Forum schreibst!
Zweitens hatte ich mit dem Fahrrad KEINEN unfall,und wenn es so gewesen währe, hätte ich es bestimmt nicht einem bekannten bzw.überhaupt nicht verkauft!!!
Du hast das Rad nun schon ein halbes Jahr und nun kommst du mit so einer ******** an.!
Hätte ich nicht von dir gedacht ,wo du sonst immer so "schlau" bist,nach einem halben Jahr schäden aufzählen,naja,ich weiß nicht.

Wünsche dir alles gute ,aber auf manche dinge kann man verzichten,also machs gut,


----------



## puremalt (4. November 2009)

Du hast recht, es war nicht in Ordnung, das ins Forum zu schreiben. Tut mir leid.

Wenn du sagst, daß du keinen Unfall hattest, akzeptiere ich das.


----------



## Klinger (5. November 2009)

WP: Wenn das so weiter geht mit dem punkten, dann spendiere ich am Sa eine Runde Brause!!!


----------



## vega970 (5. November 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> WP: Wenn das so weiter geht mit dem punkten, dann spendiere ich am Sa eine Runde Brause!!!



Wo ??? Wann ?? Eigentlich bin ich ja passives Mitglied

Übrigens ist im Mandelbachtaler Ortsteil (dort wo b.B. ist) Kerb

Grüße vega970


----------



## Klinger (5. November 2009)

Bestimmt nicht in Weiskirchen!!!
Man sollte vielleicht überlegen ob die samstägliche EWH-Abschlußbesprechung nicht ausnahmsweise bB oder in der Nähe stattfindet?


----------



## vega970 (5. November 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht in Weiskirchen!!!



Haha, kann wieder zu Fuss zum b.B.


----------



## Cywalker (5. November 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> WP: Wenn das so weiter geht mit dem punkten, dann spendiere ich am Sa eine Runde Brause!!!



Klingt sehr verlockend.  Bin aber Sa leider nicht im Lande und muss somit auf WP-Punkte und auf die leckere Brause verzichten. 

Ich trete dann meinen Anteil an unser passives Mitglied ab.


----------



## Klinger (5. November 2009)

Meinst Du mit "passivem Mitglied" einer der beiden Herren, die im WP Beamten-Mikado spielen (wer sich zuerst bewegt, der hat verloren!!)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (5. November 2009)

Nö. Meinte den Herrn Vega der sich etwas weiter oben diesen Titel verpasst hat.


----------



## k.wein (6. November 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Meinst Du mit "passivem Mitglied" einer der beiden Herren, die im WP Beamten-Mikado spielen (wer sich zuerst bewegt, der hat verloren!!)?



Ich hoffe, ich bin hier nicht gemeint.
Mein Zahn peint mich zur Zeit sehr.
Aber keine Sorge, ich komme bald gewaltig mit Punkten rüber.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## b-kutscher (6. November 2009)

so ihr lullen was fälltn euch eigentlich ein mich ins mittelfeld zu drücken...ich war jetzt 3 tage lang im regen RADFAHREN!!!nicht so wie ihr, mit völlig befremdlichen sportarten. normalerweisse müsste ich noch MÄNNERZUSATZPUNKTE bekommen, von wegen mückibude und so -ihr weicheier!


----------



## b-kutscher (6. November 2009)

so-
was issn am so hat jemand lust RADZUFAHREN??


----------



## Klinger (6. November 2009)

Weicheier = andere Abteilung

Will am Sa fahren wenns halbwegs trocken ist.
Ist jetzt Winterzeit-Start oder wie?


----------



## Cywalker (6. November 2009)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> normalerweisse müsste ich noch MÄNNERZUSATZPUNKTE bekommen, von wegen mückibude und so -ihr weicheier!



Soooo, grad noch mal ein paar Punkte im schön warmen Studio gemacht.  Ich brauch ja keinen Regen, um zu wissen, dass ich en Mann bin.  Ist ja außerdem alles nur fürs Team. 



Klinger schrieb:


> Ist jetzt Winterzeit-Start oder wie?


Jawohl, seit letzter Woche gilt die Winter-Startzeit. Bin aber wie schon gesagt morgen leider nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (6. November 2009)

@ k.wein:
die habe ich gemeint:


http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/323


----------



## vega970 (6. November 2009)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> so ihr lullen was fälltn euch eigentlich ein mich ins mittelfeld zu drücken...ich war jetzt 3 tage lang im regen RADFAHREN!!!nicht so wie ihr, mit völlig befremdlichen sportarten. normalerweisse müsste ich noch MÄNNERZUSATZPUNKTE bekommen, von wegen mückibude und so -ihr weicheier!



macht richtig Spass wenn unser b-kutscher dabei ist


----------



## Schlammspritzer (9. November 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Meinst Du mit "passivem Mitglied" einer der beiden Herren, die im WP Beamten-Mikado spielen (wer sich zuerst bewegt, der hat verloren!!)?



Das lässt mir keine Ruhe....



Klinger schrieb:


> @ k.wein:
> die habe ich gemeint:
> 
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/323




Wir fangen erst an wenn wir komplett sind  Außerdem sind die "Sonderregeln" noch nicht ausdiskutiert.


----------



## b-kutscher (9. November 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Das lässt mir keine Ruhe....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



harharhar


----------



## Klinger (10. November 2009)

Die Weicheier haben auch gemerkt das es schon losgegangen ist, die ersten Punkte sind eingetragen!!!!


----------



## b-kutscher (10. November 2009)

ohje jetzt wirds eng für uns...


----------



## Klinger (10. November 2009)

Vollster Respekt in aller schärfster Form von mir an den Beamtenmikadoverlierer.
Und dann auch noch gleich 100%


----------



## Schlammspritzer (10. November 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> macht richtig Spass wenn unser b-kutscher dabei ist



Ja, Ja und vor allen die konstruktive Kritik:




b-kutscher schrieb:


> harharhar




hat mir schon sehr gefehlt




Klinger schrieb:


> Vollster Respekt in aller schärfster Form von mir an den Beamtenmikadoverlierer.
> Und dann auch noch gleich 100%




harharhar


----------



## b-kutscher (11. November 2009)

ich hab euch auch vermisst schnief


----------



## Klinger (11. November 2009)

Wann issn eigentlich die offizielle WP-Eröffnungsfeier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (11. November 2009)

Der Herr Klinger, erst erklären, dass er dieses Jahr dusma macht und dann nur noch WP im Kopp.

Ich versuch sa bb zu kommen, wenn genug von den Teams da sind, können wir das ja als Eröffnungstour erklären.


----------



## Klinger (11. November 2009)

"Doucement" kommt noch in den nächsten Wochen/an den nächsten Wochenenden, da werde ich andere Prioritäten setzen.
Ansonsten wie schon mehrfach gesagt: 
ich will den teuren Sprit nicht bezahlen und die Park-Abzocke in SB nicht mitmachen und trink auch lieber mal noch ein Bier mehr und fahre dann Rad, und das läppert sich halt so (auch mit dem Bier)...


----------



## Cywalker (11. November 2009)

Bin Samstag auf alle Fälle am Start. Mit oder ohne offizieller Eröffnung.


----------



## b-kutscher (11. November 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> "Doucement" kommt noch in den nächsten Wochen/an den nächsten Wochenenden, da werde ich andere Prioritäten setzen.
> Ansonsten wie schon mehrfach gesagt:
> ich will den teuren Sprit nicht bezahlen und die Park-Abzocke in SB nicht mitmachen und trink auch lieber mal noch ein Bier mehr und fahre dann Rad, und das läppert sich halt so (auch mit dem Bier)...



ey ihr vollspriddies es iss ja wirklich unglaublich mit eurem alc...dreht sich die ganze chose nur noch um bier brause oder sonstiges...naja fahrradsport als alibi zu nutzen iss ja echt das letzte...ich kenn da ne sprudelfarm oben in müchwies oder den kreuzbund in homburg wer interresse hat kann sich ja mal ANONYM bei mir melden ich erzälhle es auch niemandem weiter grins
so nun können mich ja gleich wieder alle betroffenen hunde(heul) verreißen:kotz:


----------



## b-kutscher (11. November 2009)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Bin Samstag auf alle Fälle am Start. Mit oder ohne offizieller Eröffnung.



ah da isser ja mein ärgster verfolger


----------



## Klinger (11. November 2009)

Wer ist ANONYM, kenne ich (noch) nicht, diese Anne.


----------



## puremalt (12. November 2009)

Ich fahr eigentlich nur Rad, weil's danach Bier gibt. 
Wie in der Bit-Werbung:
2 Platten, 3 Prellungen, 45 km, 1500 hm, "...nur für diesen Moment"

Aber das liegt wohl in der Familie. Schon mein Mutter ging nur in den Turnverein, weil's danach Eis gab.


----------



## Klinger (12. November 2009)

... und da gabs noch den Herrn der aus dem Kirchenchor ausgetreten ist weil er "die Sauferei nimmi so verdrahd"!!!
Ist mir nur so eingefallen, könnte man aber auch problemlos auf den einen oder anderen Radfahrer übertragen.


----------



## b-kutscher (12. November 2009)

oh mann wenn man nur so nit werd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (12. November 2009)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> oh mann wenn man nur so nit werd!



Das denk ich mir auch wenn ich sowas lese:


http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/323


----------



## vega970 (12. November 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Das denk ich mir auch wenn ich sowas lese:
> 
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/323



wie gesagt. .Beamtenmikado... enner schafft vier gucke zu


Ääh, wann seit ihr am Samstag in der Trinkhalle, steht die Zeit schon fest ?

Grüße


----------



## vega970 (14. November 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Ääh, wann seit ihr am Samstag in der Trinkhalle, steht die Zeit schon fest ?
> 
> Grüße



Dann komm ich halt net


----------



## k.wein (14. November 2009)

Hey, wo wart ihr heute alle ? Doch Weicheier oder habt ihr alternative Sportarten ausgeübt ? 
War aber auch echt nass und matchig.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## vega970 (14. November 2009)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> ah da isser ja mein ärgster verfolger



haha, wenn du so weitermachst hast du bald keine Verfolger mehr

Dann bist du der Verfolger


----------



## b-kutscher (14. November 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> haha, wenn du so weitermachst hast du bald keine Verfolger mehr
> 
> Dann bist du der Verfolger



nana nur nicht übertreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-kutscher (14. November 2009)

k.wein schrieb:


> Hey, wo wart ihr heute alle ? Doch Weicheier oder habt ihr alternative Sportarten ausgeübt ?
> War aber auch echt nass und matchig.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



hallo ich glaube wir kennen uns zwar nicht ich aber longus und ich waren heute auch auf matschtour wenn ich das gewusst hätte...na dann beim nächsten mal!
awwer kleene buwve spiele am liebschde im dreck türlich!


----------



## Cywalker (15. November 2009)

k.wein schrieb:


> Hey, wo wart ihr heute alle ? Doch Weicheier oder habt ihr alternative Sportarten ausgeübt ?
> War aber auch echt nass und matchig.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



Ich wurde irgendwie plötzlich durch akute Unlust befallen.  Hab mich deshalb für Alternative Sportarten entschieden...also zumindest als Zuschauer.


----------



## vega970 (16. November 2009)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> so ihr lullen was fälltn euch eigentlich ein mich ins mittelfeld zu drücken...ich war jetzt 3 tage lang im regen RADFAHREN!!!nicht so wie ihr, mit völlig befremdlichen sportarten. normalerweisse müsste ich noch MÄNNERZUSATZPUNKTE bekommen, von wegen mückibude und so -ihr weicheier!



super Herr b-kutscher     Platz 1


----------



## b-kutscher (16. November 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> super Herr b-kutscher     Platz 1



watt denn immer noch...muss ich grad mol lue


----------



## b-kutscher (16. November 2009)

oh leck werklich!wassn los jungs nit abreisse lasse!!!!
mir hann schunn e haufe feddere gelass!!!mir sinn uffm platz 104!!!auf leutz bevor uns noch die annere schnapsnase vunn de schlammspritzerloosergesellschaft üwwerhole!!feeeeuuuuueeeeerrrrr


----------



## puremalt (19. November 2009)

Peng. Wir sind wieder Uhu.


----------



## vega970 (19. November 2009)

Super

Damit das so bleibt, derjenige der am 12.12.    19:00 auf Platz 1 ist bekommt von mir 1 WB vom Fass.

Gastfahrer sind natürlich auch willkommen.

Grüße Vega970

Bis jetzt hat keiner abgesagt, sind wir voll ständig


----------



## k.wein (19. November 2009)

Puremalt : starke Trainingseinheit, da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen
Vega970 : was ist am 12.12 ?
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## vega970 (19. November 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hallo Schlammspritzer,
> 
> ERINNERUNG  12.12.2009    20:00  Jahresabschlussweihnachtstreffen in Ormesheim.
> Wer kommt, was ist mit den regel- und unregelmäßigen Gastfahrer.
> ...



Mit Begleitung


----------



## Klinger (19. November 2009)

... und ich stelle den Antrag, das jeder der weniger als 50 Punkte im WP hat eine Runde Weizen bezahlt.
Das gilt auch für die Gastfahrer vom WPWETeamverweigerungsheimer.

Wann fährt der letzte Bus Richtung SB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (19. November 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wann fährt der letzte Bus Richtung SB?



http://www.saarbahn.de/assets/2008_11/1225980999_2007_linie_120_r.pdf

0:16 Uhr!!! Da musst du dich aber beeilen



Klinger schrieb:


> ... und ich stelle den Antrag, das jeder der weniger als 50 Punkte im WP hat eine Runde Weizen bezahlt.



Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch eine zahlen....


Wie sieht´s Übermorgen aus 13:30 b.B.   Wer ist am Start?? Wetter soll ja klasse werden Bei 13 Grad und Sonne wird´s bestimmt ne schöne Runde


----------



## Oberaggi (19. November 2009)

Am Samstag könnte es bei mir auch noch mal klappen.


----------



## puremalt (20. November 2009)

wie ich grade gesehen habe, hat b-kutscher Spass an "völlig befremdlichen sportarten" gefunden. 
Tja, das war's dann mit den "Männerpunkten"


----------



## Cywalker (20. November 2009)

Ich werde morgen am Start sein...dies Mal aber wirklich. 
Freu mich schon auf die schlammspritzende Bande.
Also dann, bis morgen 13:30 bB.


----------



## vega970 (20. November 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> ... und ich stelle den Antrag, das jeder der weniger als *150 *Punkte im WP hat eine Runde Weizen bezahlt.
> Das gilt auch für die Gastfahrer vom WPWETeamverweigerungsheimer.



Hallo Klinger, hast die 1 vergessen, 50 hat ja schon jeder
Jetzt ist das richtig, sind ja noch 3 Wochen!!!


----------



## Klinger (20. November 2009)

Nö, eben nicht.
Nur die aktiven im richtigen einzig wirklich wahren WP-Team.

Alle anderen eben nicht, deshalb auch die Frage nach der Busverbindung!!


----------



## b-kutscher (20. November 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> wie ich grade gesehen habe, hat b-kutscher Spass an "völlig befremdlichen sportarten" gefunden.
> Tja, das war's dann mit den "Männerpunkten"


----------



## b-kutscher (20. November 2009)

ans team

HAR HAR HAR
an  alle
-obacht bin morgen zu 80%dabei!


----------



## Cywalker (20. November 2009)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> -obacht bin morgen zu 80%dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-kutscher (21. November 2009)

Cywalker schrieb:


>



länger geschafft!!!!natürlich wenn man sich auf was freut!!!:kotz::


----------



## Klinger (21. November 2009)

Hau rinn, sonst wird das nix meh mit demm WP!!!


----------



## b-kutscher (22. November 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Hau rinn, sonst wird das nix meh mit demm WP!!!



?


----------



## Klinger (22. November 2009)

Ich meinte: "WP-Tabellenführer", klaro?


----------



## b-kutscher (23. November 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich meinte: "WP-Tabellenführer", klaro?



tja die woch werds mau jetzt könnt ihr vorbei!


----------



## Klinger (23. November 2009)

schon passiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (26. November 2009)

Das waren noch Zeiten .....


----------



## vega970 (26. November 2009)

*10 Jahre* 

Demnächst


----------



## Schlammspritzer (26. November 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten .....




Wo hast du die denn ausgegraben.....  Noch mit "Pornobalken"....:kotz:


Donnerstagsfrage: Wer issen am Samstag am Start  "] 


Jetzt aber bitte keine 80 % Zu- Absagen   @ b-kutscher: Du müsstest schon zu 110 % zusagen um glaubwürdig zu sein..


----------



## Cywalker (26. November 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Donnerstagsfrage: Wer issen am Samstag am Start  "]



Ich wär dabei


----------



## Klinger (26. November 2009)

Ok, wenn 80% nicht geht: 85% Absage halt!!!


----------



## puremalt (27. November 2009)

Es ist 87% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit gemeldet. Also komm ich zu 87% eher nicht. Obwohl ich endlich mal Zeit hätte.


----------



## b-kutscher (27. November 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Wo hast du die denn ausgegraben.....  Noch mit "Pornobalken"....:kotz:
> 
> 
> Donnerstagsfrage: Wer issen am Samstag am Start  "]
> ...



jaja tut mir ja leid...ich versuchs ehrlich! ich hab so lust! sobald ich morgen den feierabend abschätzen kann meld ich  mich!


----------



## vega970 (28. November 2009)

Männer, auf in den Wind, Punkte sammeln


----------



## dreiradchampion (28. November 2009)

Wieso,fliegen die durch die luft?
Na das ist ja prima!
Soll ich dir ein paar mitbringen?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (28. November 2009)

dreiradchampion schrieb:


> Wieso,fliegen die durch die luft?
> Na das ist ja prima!
> Soll ich dir ein paar mitbringen?



Ja die fliegen, vom Vorderrad aufgewirbelt, durch die Luft und bleiben dann im Gesicht hängen..

Ich hab´ mir Heute ein par mitgebracht und gleich im WP eingetragen..



Nächsten Sonntag treffen wir uns um 9:30 b.B. zur gemeinsamen Anfahrt nach Kirkel zur Nikolaustour..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiradchampion (28. November 2009)

So ein mist,hättest du mal vorher etwas gesagt hätte ich das schutzblech abgemacht.
Aber bei dir sind ja ne menge hängen geblieben
Wieviel vorderräder hattest du mit


----------



## zeitweiser (29. November 2009)

Der Schlammspritzer auf Platz 1


----------



## b-kutscher (29. November 2009)

AAAAAHHHHHRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH----ALSO SOWAS- DA BEKOMMT DIE DEFINITION "ÜBERTREIBUNG NEN NEUEN NAMEN"--SCHLAMMSPRITZER--
na ja egal bist halt unser bester ich meiner unser allerbester ich meine natürlich unser allerbester "SCHLAMMSPRITZER"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vega970 (29. November 2009)

Super Herr Schlammspritzer Jetzt kennt dich ganz Deutschland und halb Europa Biosphären Spritzer im Bliesgau

Ich mache noch etwas nebenbei: An und Verkauf von WP-Punkten 

Im Angebot: Verkauf   2 x 76 min Rad
                               3 x 35 min Krafttraining
                               2 x 45 min schwimmen


----------



## Schlammspritzer (29. November 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Der Schlammspritzer auf Platz 1




Das geht natürlich nur mit viel Ausdauer und einer *Hellena* 




vega970 schrieb:


> Ich mache noch etwas nebenbei: An und Verkauf von WP-Punkten
> 
> Im Angebot: Verkauf   2 x 76 min Rad
> 3 x 35 min Krafttraining
> 2 x 45 min schwimmen






was solllen die denn kosten..? Mein Teampartner Oberaggi kann noch ein par brauchen 




b-kutscher schrieb:


> --SCHLAMMSPRITZER--bist halt unser bester ich meiner unser allerbester ich meine natürlich unser allerbester "SCHLAMMSPRITZER"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Danke, danke... Wie ihr wisst bin ich Applaus gewöhnt 




Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag treffen wir uns um 9:30 b.B. zur gemeinsamen Anfahrt nach Kirkel zur Nikolaustour..




Sorry da ist mir natürlich ein Fehler unterlaufen. Ich meinte *8:30 Uhr *  (Ich war wohl noch im "Punkterausch")


----------



## Klinger (29. November 2009)

Vielleicht solltest du imaginär so gegen 3:30 starten, wegen der Punkte?

...und wir sind immer noch ein paar Plätze vor euch


----------



## Schlammspritzer (29. November 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du imaginär so gegen 3:30 starten, wegen der Punkte?




Danke für den Tip.. 




Klinger schrieb:


> ...und wir sind immer noch ein paar Plätze vor euch




Aber nicht mehr lange..


----------



## Oberaggi (29. November 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Aber nicht mehr lange..


Danke dass du mich an das Eintragen erinnert hast, hätte ich sonst vor lauter Punkte sammeln vergessen.
Muss im Dezember aber noch etwas zulegen.


----------



## b-kutscher (30. November 2009)

das einzige und letzte von mir hierzu


OBERPEINLICH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (30. November 2009)

Eine große Bitte an mein Team, auch wenn ich glaube, dass es nicht nötig ist, das zu erwähnen: bitte nur Schlammpunkte sammeln, keine Luftpunkte.

Mir macht der WP seit vier Jahren Spass und den will ich mir nicht verderben lassen. Ich mess mich und lass mich anspornen durch den Vergleich mit Teams und Leuten, die ich kenne und von denen ich weiß, dass die ehrlich spielen. Alle anderen sind mir egal.

Auch was die WP-Gegner da an Kindergarten veranstalten, wär mir egal, wenn sie sich nicht "Mandelbachtaler" nennen und unser Team dadurch ebenso in Verruf bringen würden. Oberpeinlich ist dafür genau das richtige Wort. Ich werde jedenfalls nach diesem WP nicht mehr öffentlich als Schlammspritzer auftreten. "Ach, du bist einer von den Mandelbachtaler Spielverderbern" will ich mir nicht anhören.

Für den 12. sag ich ab. Dafür ist mir die Lust vergangen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (30. November 2009)

Da hab`ich ja was angerichtet... wenn ich eins nicht wollte dann das....... ehrlich.....


PN ist unterwegs....


----------



## Oberaggi (30. November 2009)

Schließe mich meinem Teamkollegen an. 
Da besteht wohl Aufklärungsbedarf.....


----------



## Oberaggi (30. November 2009)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> das einzige und letzte von mir hierzu
> 
> 
> OBERPEINLICH


Aber zu 98% 

Nun mal zu den wirklich wichtigen Dingen:
Was macht denn dein Knie, ich hoffe schon wieder besser.


----------



## k.wein (30. November 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Aber zu 98%
> 
> Nun mal zu den wirklich wichtigen Dingen:
> Was macht denn dein Knie, ich hoffe schon wieder besser.



Guggst du hier. 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/21

Wahre Winterfahrer lassen sich von ein paar Blessuren nicht abhalten.


----------



## b-kutscher (1. Dezember 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Aber zu 98%
> 
> Nun mal zu den wirklich wichtigen Dingen:
> Was macht denn dein Knie, ich hoffe schon wieder besser.



danke der nachfrage! sonntags ging fast gar nix mehr-aber wenn man dann nur stillhält wirds schlimmer-hab ein loch drin...schlimmer iss die hose 120 steine im sack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-kutscher (1. Dezember 2009)

k.wein schrieb:


> Guggst du hier.
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/21
> 
> Wahre Winterfahrer lassen sich von ein paar Blessuren nicht abhalten.


----------



## Cywalker (1. Dezember 2009)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> danke der nachfrage! sonntags ging fast gar nix mehr-aber wenn man dann nur stillhält wirds schlimmer-hab ein loch drin...schlimmer iss die hose 120 steine im sack...



Hab ich da was versäumt? Da muss ich ausnahmsweise mal früher weg und verpasse dann ne Show-Einlage oder wie?
Ich saans jo...wenn ma die Buuwe eemo alleen lasst...

Aber, gut dass Du Dich von so Kleinigkeiten ja nicht unterkriegen lässt.


----------



## vega970 (1. Dezember 2009)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> danke der nachfrage! sonntags ging fast gar nix mehr-aber wenn man dann nur stillhält wirds schlimmer-hab ein loch drin...schlimmer iss die hose 120 steine im sack...



Solang die Steine nur im Hosen "SACK" sind ...gehts ja noch


----------



## vega970 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
es bleibt ja beim 12.12.
ich muss die Personenzahl durchgeben.
Alo   2
Tho  2
Die   2
Her  2
Axe  2
Fra.D 2
Fra.H 2
Win 1-2
Kar  1-2
Ott  1
Mar 1 ?
16-18 Personen richtig so ?


----------



## Klinger (1. Dezember 2009)

Tolle Verschlüsselung 

Komme wie schon angedroht wahrscheins etwas später.


----------



## vega970 (1. Dezember 2009)

Einem Inschönör ischt nix zu schwer
Immer die Anfangsbuchstaben vom Vornamen, jetzt sag mir mal wer du bist


----------



## Klinger (1. Dezember 2009)

Kl, wer sonst?????


----------



## Schlammspritzer (1. Dezember 2009)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Hab ich da was versäumt? Da muss ich ausnahmsweise mal früher weg und verpasse dann ne Show-Einlage oder wie?



An der Stelle bist du auch schon "abgestiegen" 


@Vega: Bin mit Gattin dabei 


Zum WP später mehr.....


----------



## Klinger (1. Dezember 2009)

...noch mehr???


----------



## vega970 (1. Dezember 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Kl, wer sonst?????



Nöööö Win  Vorname  Herr Klinger   "WinniPuh Klinger "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (1. Dezember 2009)

Ach so Her2 Vega, kapiert!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (1. Dezember 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...noch mehr???




ähh.... ich meinte weniger!!!!


----------



## Cywalker (1. Dezember 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> An der Stelle bist du auch schon "abgestiegen"



Das hab ich ja schon fast vermutet 
Bei der Unterführung überflogen oder so ähnlich?


----------



## b-kutscher (2. Dezember 2009)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja schon fast vermutet
> Bei der Unterführung überflogen oder so ähnlich?



genau da-awwer mir sinn jo männer!!!wer nit mol gestärzt
 iss wääs nix vom MTB-SPORT


----------



## Oberaggi (2. Dezember 2009)

Meine bessere Hälfte kommt wenn dann später nach, also nicht zum Essen.


----------



## puremalt (2. Dezember 2009)

Die Sonne scheint und sofort steigt die Stimmung.
Diese ganze nachtaktive Fahrerei hat mich in letzter Zeit etwas bissig gemacht (trotz Begleitung einer gewissen Hellena). Das nächste Mal schlaf ich erst mal eine Woche drüber, dann schieß ich hoffentlich nicht wieder über's Ziel hinaus.

Die Sache ist besprochen und erledigt.
Sorry an mein Team, dass ich befürchtet hab, ihr könntet euch anstecken lassen. Ihr seid das beste, das ich bisher hatte. (Den Saarlightexpress rippen wir demnächst und dann sind die Weißlichttherapeuten dran)

Bei der Nik-Tour gibt's von mir das längst überfällige Eröffnungs-WB. Mit dem 12. klären wir dann auch.


----------



## Oberaggi (2. Dezember 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Bei der Nik-Tour gibt's von mir das längst überfällige Eröffnungs-WB. Mit dem 12. klären wir dann auch.



Ich wollte ja eigentlich nach dem 11. WB heimfahren.


----------



## puremalt (2. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt nicht schwächeln.


----------



## Klinger (2. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht sollten wir uns dann ein Großraum-Taxi für die Nikolaus-Heimfahrt chartern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (2. Dezember 2009)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> genau da-awwer mir sinn jo männer!!!wer nit mol gestärzt
> iss wääs nix vom MTB-SPORT



Genau! 
Awwa wenn's nur nom stärze gäng, wär ich jo quasi e absoluter MTB-Sport-Experte.


----------



## b-kutscher (2. Dezember 2009)

HAR HAR HAR


----------



## Schlammspritzer (3. Dezember 2009)

Kuckt mal wie auf ´em Trail.... keiner traut sich mich zu überholen

Jetzt bin ich schon 5 Tage auf Platz 1 ohne auch nur einen neuen Eintrag gemacht zu haben.... ich werde doch nicht den bis dato Führenden die Schau gestohlen haben.

Leider sind meine Tage an der Spitze gezählt. Ich habe die Löschung meiner Einträge beantragt. (dem derzeit drittplatzierten in der Skilanglaufwertung habe ich das auch empfohlen ).

Wir hatten unseren Spaß.... (leider etwas kürzer als geplant...)


----------



## Klinger (4. Dezember 2009)

Gibts einen (vorläufigen) Fahrplan für die Anfahrt aus dem Großraum Sb nach Kirkel am Sonntag?

Oder fahre ich mit dem KV-Express?


----------



## b-kutscher (4. Dezember 2009)

youp- iwwer raaschbach no rom!odder bous berus bagdad.fragen?keine?KV???


----------



## vega970 (4. Dezember 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Gibts einen (vorläufigen) Fahrplan für die Anfahrt aus dem Großraum Sb nach Kirkel am Sonntag?
> 
> Oder fahre ich mit dem KV-Express?



Am besten über den Radweg SB Saargemünd BLK Kirkel .......................................Punke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (4. Dezember 2009)

Es freut mich sehr das die Leute, die nicht aus Sb und Umgebung anreisen sich so viele Gedanken zum Thema machen.

KV=*K*öller*v*alley Express


Und noch Danke für den Hinweis mit den Punkten, den Vorschlag hatte ich weiter vorne auch schon gemacht.


----------



## vega970 (4. Dezember 2009)

hann sonscht nix se tuun


----------



## puremalt (4. Dezember 2009)

Der KV-Express fährt meines Wissens über Dudweiler.

Von daher: *Abfahrt des SB-TGVs in Schafbrücke an der BMW um 8:45 ??* Sind 19 km, sollte also genug Luft sein, es sei denn, wir machen einen Schlenker über Greimerath. Bagdad lassen wir lieber aus, das kommt mit Geweih oder Zippelmütz net so gudd.

Momentan ist für den ganzen Sonntag Rään gemeld. Also nochmal kurz vorher abstimmen wer kommt.


----------



## Klinger (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich schlage ca 30min frühere Abfahrt vor:und dann noch gemütlich einen Kaffee vor dem Start trinken.
Wenns morgens schon schifft bleibe ich zu hause.


----------



## b-kutscher (4. Dezember 2009)

Hey cy 100 points saugudd---



HAU REIN!


----------



## Klinger (4. Dezember 2009)

Super WP-Team: alle ü100, klasse!!!!!


----------



## vega970 (4. Dezember 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Super WP-Team: alle ü100, klasse!!!!!




bin euer größter Fan


Heißer Kampf um Platz 1 

der sonst nix se tun hat


----------



## b-kutscher (4. Dezember 2009)

ey hasche sunschd nix se dun-der wo nix sunschd se dun  hat???


----------



## b-kutscher (4. Dezember 2009)

hey jungs de saarlightexpress hamma vor de flint harhar


----------



## puremalt (5. Dezember 2009)

OK 8:15 bei BMW, sofern's net schifft wie Sau. 
Aber Klinger, 30 Minuten Kaffeetrinken geht ganz schön auf die Pump.

WP:
Mädels, ich liebe euch: RVTempo gerippt, Saarlightexpress links liegen lassen. 

Nächstes saarländisches Team im Visier: Die Winterschlampen. Von denen ist beim letzten Mittwoch-Neitreid schon so mancher ins Schwitzen gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (6. Dezember 2009)

Platz 47. Nur noch 5 hinter den Winterschlampen !!!
Wer hat heute morgen gesagt, die kriegen wir nicht?


----------



## k.wein (7. Dezember 2009)

Top 50 ist erreicht. Jetzt greifen wir die Top Ten an. 
Auf geht`s.


----------



## b-kutscher (7. Dezember 2009)

k.wein schrieb:


> Top 50 ist erreicht. Jetzt greifen wir die Top Ten an.
> Auf geht`s.



HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## vega970 (10. Dezember 2009)

k.wein schrieb:


> Top 50 ist erreicht. Jetzt greifen wir die Top Ten an.
> Auf geht`s.


Bis Samsatg sind die 1000 voll  odder ??

Wie die Gas geben nur wegen einem WB am Samstag 
super Spannung


----------



## Klinger (11. Dezember 2009)

Winterpokal:
Oh leck, geht das ab!!! Wir sind ufu.
Werde ab heute auch noch mal ein bisschen mitmischen.


----------



## b-kutscher (11. Dezember 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Winterpokal:
> Oh leck, geht das ab!!! Wir sind ufu.
> Werde ab heute auch noch mal ein bisschen mitmischen.



ich bin mau awwer ich komm nommoh


----------



## vega970 (11. Dezember 2009)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> ich bin mau awwer ich komm nommoh



isch komm aah nommoh


----------



## puremalt (11. Dezember 2009)

Oohnitnommohichkannnetmih


----------



## vega970 (11. Dezember 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Oohnitnommohichkannnetmih



Hohoho, ich geh dann mal das WB probetrinken, für morgen

hann sonscht nix se duhn, wie de Hr. Klinger immer sagt

solle ma schon um 19:30 anfange, ich hann sonscht nix ....

Hohoho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (11. Dezember 2009)

Hey K.Wein, haste 'ne Duracell im Nikolausstiefel gehabt?  Du gehst ja ab wie Tant Luzie


----------



## Klinger (11. Dezember 2009)

Wieso Duracell, hat der vielleicht nen kleinen Elektromotor in der Rohloff oder was???
Hat "Tante Luzie" vielleicht ein rotes Moped?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## k.wein (12. Dezember 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wieso Duracell, hat der vielleicht nen kleinen Elektromotor in der Rohloff oder was???
> Hat "Tante Luzie" vielleicht ein rotes Moped?
> Fragen über Fragen...



Die Fragen können wir heute Abend beim Weizenbier trinken klären.
Ich schaue mit meiner Famillie mal kurz vorbei.
Wann gehts los ?
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## vega970 (12. Dezember 2009)

Offiziell 20:00,    bis die aus EWH zurück sind
Ich bin schon etwas füher da.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## k.wein (12. Dezember 2009)

Da muss ich leider absagen, ich muss noch auf einen Geburtstag. Ich dachte es geht gegen 18:00 Uhr los. 
Bis nächsten Samstag dann.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## puremalt (16. Dezember 2009)

Jipieeh, mir hann die Winterschlampen iwwerholl !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (18. Dezember 2009)

Donnerstagsfrage mal wieder Freitags  Wer ist morgen am Start ?? 13:30 b.B. 

Was macht die SB-, Br.- Gü-Fraktion ? Ist mit eurer Anwesenheit zu rechnen

Es wird sicher frostig  Ist aber auch eine gute Gelegenheit die Fahr-/Sturztechnik aufzubessern


----------



## puremalt (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich nicht. Muß mich ins Weihnachtsgeschenkegetümmel stürzen. Wünscht mir Glück.


----------



## Longus90 (18. Dezember 2009)

Bin dabei, sturztechnisch bin ich schon geübt.


----------



## Cywalker (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich setz morgen aus. Meine Lung verträgt sich momentan irgendwie noch nicht so gut mit der kalten Luft...muss die beider wohl erst noch mal langsam aneinander gewöhnen. ;-)


----------



## racedevelopment (18. Dezember 2009)

bin Erkältet,aber nach telefonischer Rücksprache mit Dr. Schlammspritzer werde ich wohl dabei sein,um durch den Schnee zu rasen Schnee und Laub ist mein lieblings Untergrund vielleicht geht später auch noch ein W-Bier rein


----------



## b-kutscher (18. Dezember 2009)

NIX HAB MORGEN AUFTRITT:::also schont euch mal von mir harharhar
hab vor am so ein paar meter zu fahren!

ans WP-TEAM-so allmählich wirds unheimlich ohhh scary


----------



## k.wein (18. Dezember 2009)

Bin dabei, muss meine Führungsposition im WP ausbauen.
Bis morgen.
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## k.wein (18. Dezember 2009)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> NIX HAB MORGEN AUFTRITT:::also schont euch mal von mir harharhar
> hab vor am so ein paar meter zu fahren!
> 
> ans WP-TEAM-so allmählich wirds unheimlich ohhh scary



Sonntag morgen will ich mit dem Rennrad eine kleine Runde Grundlagen fahren.


----------



## Klinger (19. Dezember 2009)

Geht nix, Frostschutz ist alle.


----------



## b-kutscher (19. Dezember 2009)

k.wein schrieb:


> Bin dabei, muss meine Führungsposition im WP ausbauen.
> Bis morgen.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



früher oder später kriegen wir sie harhar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (19. Dezember 2009)

Was will man mehr, Sonnenschein und knapp 14°. Da steht einer schönen Tour nichts mehr im Wege.
Und ab fünfzehn Grad fahrn wir in "kurz":


----------



## Oberaggi (20. Dezember 2009)

Schön war es, wenn auch etwas frisch. 
Selten beim Radfahren so gefroren. 
Aber es war trotzdem schön. 
Und wir erzählen auch keinem, dass wir eine Runde Milchkaffee getrunken haben.


----------



## vega970 (22. Dezember 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Schön war es, wenn auch etwas frisch.
> Selten beim Radfahren so gefroren.
> Aber es war trotzdem schön.
> Und wir erzählen auch keinem, dass wir eine Runde Milchkaffee getrunken haben.



Latte ging ja wohl nicht 

@Puremalt


----------



## Schlammspritzer (22. Dezember 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> @Puremalt





Da schließe ich mich natürlich an  puremalt




Oberaggi schrieb:


> Und wir erzählen auch keinem, dass wir eine Runde Milchkaffee getrunken haben.



...der Kutscher wäre bestimmt stolz auf uns gewesen..harhar

War aber auch extrem.. ich dachte ich müsste sterben als meine Finger wieder auftauten.. 

Ich hoffe das mir das mit meinen neuen Handschuhen nicht mehr passieren wird


----------



## Cywalker (22. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir  puremalt


----------



## b-kutscher (23. Dezember 2009)

BESSER SPÄT ALS NIE------HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY-----


----------



## Schlammspritzer (26. Dezember 2009)

Wer hat Lust Heute mit mir den angefressenen Weihnachtsspeck zu verbrennen 

Wollte so gegen 13:30 b.B. starten


----------



## vega970 (26. Dezember 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust Heute mit mir den angefressenen Weihnachtsspeck zu verbrennen



Habe keinen Speck
hab eine Erkältung, dadurchauch keine Lust zum fressen


----------



## b-kutscher (26. Dezember 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust Heute mit mir den angefressenen Weihnachtsspeck zu verbrennen
> 
> Wollte so gegen 13:30 b.B. starten



schad hanns zu spät geläs war schunn laafe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (26. Dezember 2009)

War sehr schön...

Morgen wird nochmal verbrannt..... ab 9:00 b.B....


----------



## Oberaggi (26. Dezember 2009)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Morgen wird nochmal verbrannt..... ab 9:00 b.B....


Wenn's Wetter einigermaßen passt bin ich dabei, aber nicht wieder kurz vorher wegfahren.


----------



## k.wein (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
ich wünsche euch ein frohes neues Jahr und einen guten Rutsch.
Ich hoffe , euch am kommenden Samstag , zur Saisoneröffnung , gesund und munter zu sehen.
Ich habe gerade noch ein paar Winterpokalpunkte eingetragen. 

Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Schlammspritzer (31. Dezember 2009)

k.wein schrieb:


> ich wünsche euch ein frohes neues Jahr und einen guten Rutsch.
> Ich hoffe , euch am kommenden Samstag , zur Saisoneröffnung , gesund und munter zu sehen.




Auch von mir die besten Wünsche für´s neue Jahr an alle Schlammspritzer, Freunde und Mitleser

Was das rutschen angeht: Oberaggi und ich sind letzten Sonntag schon mal "vorgerutscht" 

Ich denke aber das bis Samstag pünktlich zur "Saisoneröffnung" 13.30 b.B. alle Wunden geleckt sind..


----------



## vega970 (31. Dezember 2009)

Danke


----------



## Cywalker (1. Januar 2010)

Ein frohes neues Jahr an alle Schlammspritzer und den Rest der Welt.
Denke, ich bin bei der offiziellen Eröffnungstour dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (1. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute fürs neue Jahr. 
Ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich aus terminlichen Gründen nicht dabei sein.


----------



## b-kutscher (3. Januar 2010)

auch von mir wie immer verspätet alles gute und gesundheit im neuen jahr


----------



## k.wein (8. Januar 2010)

Ist jemand am Samstag beim Bäcker ?
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Schlammspritzer (9. Januar 2010)

Ich muss leider arbeiten und werd´s wohl nicht rechtzeitig schaffen.. Außerdem macht mir meine Hüfte noch Probleme....

                                                    Wo warst du denn letzten Samstag..


----------



## k.wein (9. Januar 2010)

Mir war ohne Grund hundeübel und ich verbrachte das Wochenende auf dem Örtchen.
Und das bei dem tollen Wetter.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## k.wein (9. Januar 2010)

b-kutscher was ist mit dir ? Du lässt nach ,im Winterpokal


----------



## Oberaggi (9. Januar 2010)

k.wein schrieb:


> Ist jemand am Samstag beim Bäcker ?
> Gruß.
> Karsten


Wie immer: Wer da ist ist da. 
Und ich werde wohl da sein.


----------



## b-kutscher (10. Januar 2010)

ich war da


----------



## vega970 (30. Januar 2010)

Schneemänner im Fotoalbum


----------



## b-kutscher (31. Januar 2010)

so mein müllhaufen von computer geht wieder---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racedevelopment (7. Februar 2010)

an alle Mitfahrer von gestern,die Tour war cool....Auch für mich als nicht Strassen-Fahrer war die Tour lustig.... auch die Jagd auf die Rennradfahrer in Frankreich war spaßig..... cheersFrank


----------



## Klinger (7. Februar 2010)

was isn "Flagfootball" 

Ist das vielleicht was karnevalistisches???


----------



## Schlammspritzer (7. Februar 2010)

racedevelopment schrieb:


> auch die Jagd auf die Rennradfahrer in Frankreich war spaßig.....



Wenn du sie nicht noch überholt hättest hätten sie uns sicher noch ein par Kilometer "gezogen".... 



Klinger schrieb:


> was isn "Flagfootball"
> 
> Ist das vielleicht was karnevalistisches???




Ich hab´ bei Wiki was gefunden...


----------



## racedevelopment (8. Februar 2010)

ja Schlammspritzer,da hast Du recht,aber dann wären wir wohl bis Metz mitgefahren und Du hättest Deinen Abendtermin verpasst..

keep on racing


----------



## Cywalker (8. Februar 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> was isn "Flagfootball"
> 
> Ist das vielleicht was karnevalistisches???



Herr Schlammspritzer hat ja schon ne Erläuterung gepostet. Aber, die 2 Punkte hab ich mir wahrlich verdient. Kann mich heute noch nicht richtig bewegen...


----------



## Klinger (8. Februar 2010)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Kann mich heute noch nicht richtig bewegen...



...also doch karnevalistisch!!!


----------



## Klinger (19. Februar 2010)

Ist am Sa jemand am Start oder sollte ich doch lieber ein bisschen köllern fahren?


----------



## puremalt (19. Februar 2010)

Ich fahr am Samstag Fichtenmoped.


----------



## k.wein (19. Februar 2010)

Ich bin da.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (19. Februar 2010)

@puremalt: verfahr dich nicht
@k.wein: ich glaube ich fahr dann köllern, da kommen ein paar Leute mehr!!


----------



## racedevelopment (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo Klinger,

also am Samstag sollten auch Schlammspritzer/Longus/B-Kutscher und meine Wenigkeit am Start sein,wenn Dich das noch umstimmt...Ich würde mich freuen,mit Dir mal wieder zu fahren,....
cheers Frank


----------



## Schlammspritzer (19. Februar 2010)

racedevelopment schrieb:


> Hallo Klinger,
> 
> also am Samstag sollten auch Schlammspritzer/Longus/B-Kutscher und meine Wenigkeit am Start sein,wenn Dich das noch umstimmt...Ich würde mich freuen,mit Dir mal wieder zu fahren,....
> cheers Frank




Ja, bin auch da


----------



## b-kutscher (20. Februar 2010)

moin mädels
also de longus unn ich komme heut nich weil wir gestern waren---
ich muss schaffe bis 1700 und longus geht aufn turnier---viel spass weil gestern wars nicht so doll-dodal beschissener schneematsch und saunasser boden aber bis haut middach wirds wohl abdruggele
alors viel spazz


----------



## k.wein (20. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe , meine Frau kommt rechtzeitig vom Kaufen. Ich sitze hier mit den Kids.
Gruß.
     Karsten


----------



## racedevelopment (21. Februar 2010)

Hey,Leute gestern war wieder eine coole Tour,ging zwar ordentlich auf's Material  was solls....
Klinger kam doch und es war schön nach langer Zeit wieder mal mit Ihm zu biken und er wurde mit 3 Weizenbier belohnt,Longus ging leider leer aus, bekommt aber beim nächstenmal von mir extra ein Bier ausgegeben....
keep on racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (21. Februar 2010)

Schön schön, war gestern auch eine Stunde, aber für Reha-sport eignet sich die Unterlage noch nicht. Werde wenns so bleibt auf die Strasse ausweichen. (weichen hat was mit weichei lol)


----------



## racedevelopment (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo Vega,
ja Du solltest doch mal wieder zu uns kommen,es wird schon über Dich geredet,natürlich nur Gutes wie Du Dir vorstellen kannst....Aber ganz im Ernst,können wir ja wenn Du dabei bist auch mal etwas ungefährlichere Wege im Wald fahren um den Rücken zu schonen,Thorsten braucht ja vielleicht auch noch etwas "Reha" für sein Lungenvolumen etwas aufzubauen und kommt bestimmt auch mit Dann machen wir eine kleine Reha-Runde um Lautzkirchen und Ihr greift dann später in der EWH an....
no fear  no beer


----------



## vega970 (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo racedevelopper,
ich weiss eure rücksichtslose rücksichtnahme sehr zu schätzen, aber das dauert noch etwas. Jetzt kommen auch noch regelmäßige Rufbereitschaften dazu.
Die redner sollen die reden aufheben für die offiziellen veranstaltungen, kerb, weihnachtsessen, geburtstage usw.

Bis dann euer vega


----------



## Schlammspritzer (28. Februar 2010)

Da habt ihr was verpasst!!!!

War einfach nur Genial..... O-Ton Klinger: "Haben die Hier schöne Mädchen"... oder waren es die Pädchen..

Auf jeden Fall hat er alles aufgezeichnet.... das müssen wir mal nachfahren


----------



## racedevelopment (28. Februar 2010)

Hey Schlammspritzer dann laß uns doch gleich am Samstag mit Klinger als leader die Tour nachfahren....Mädels können ja von Euch auch eingeladen werden ich hoffe Ihr habt alle Tel-Nummern ausgetauscht.....


keep on biking


----------



## racedevelopment (28. Februar 2010)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hallo racedevelopper,
> ich weiss eure rücksichtslose rücksichtnahme sehr zu schätzen, aber das dauert noch etwas. Jetzt kommen auch noch regelmäßige Rufbereitschaften dazu.
> Die redner sollen die reden aufheben für die offiziellen veranstaltungen, kerb, weihnachtsessen, geburtstage usw.
> 
> Bis dann euer vega



Hallo Vega,ja rücksichtslos sind die Jungs habe ich auch schon bemerkt,aber so wie's aussieht haben die jetzt kontakt zu biker/innen...also bleib mal in Rufbereitschaft falls sie Dich brauchen....


----------



## Klinger (28. Februar 2010)

@ Schlammspitzer: 

Nachts sind alle Mädchen/Pädchen/Katzen und überhaupt grau!!!


War eine tolle Veranstaltung


----------



## Oberaggi (28. Februar 2010)

Jaja, ihr habt euren Spaß während andere arbeiten. 
Schlage vor mit der Nachfahrt noch eine Woche zu warten, da ich nächsten Samstag noch mal schaffen muss. 
Aber andererseits gibt es auch hässlichere Gegenden als unser südliches Nachbarland, in dem ich mich dann befinden werde.


----------



## vega970 (28. Februar 2010)

racedevelopment schrieb:


> Hallo Vega,ja rücksichtslos sind die Jungs habe ich auch schon bemerkt,aber so wie's aussieht haben die jetzt kontakt zu biker/innen...also bleib mal in Rufbereitschaft falls sie Dich brauchen....



Vielleicht sollte ich mich auf die Suche nach einem Tandem machen
und einem Fahrer mit Licht


----------



## Schlammspritzer (28. Februar 2010)

racedevelopment schrieb:


> Hey Schlammspritzer dann laß uns doch gleich am Samstag mit Klinger als leader die Tour nachfahren....
> keep on biking




Für die Nachfahrt brauchen wir noch die Aufzeichnug von Puremalt damit wir Klingers "Abkürzung" bzw. unseren "Umweg" finden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-kutscher (28. Februar 2010)

also mal ganz ehrlich jungs das kann ja wohl nix dolles gewesen sein weilich nicht dabeiwar


----------



## puremalt (28. Februar 2010)

Jetzt weiß ich, warum ich immer dachte: irgendwas fehlt.


----------



## Klinger (28. Februar 2010)

Es war auch ausgesprochen ruhig im Wald.


----------



## Klinger (5. März 2010)

Wer fährt am Sa?


----------



## Cywalker (5. März 2010)

Ich wollt morgen eigentlich auch noch mal mit, kränkel aber grad en bisschen. Von daher, bin ich wohl eher doch nicht dabei.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (5. März 2010)

Ich kränkel auch ein bischen :kotz:.... und muss Morje schaffe.......


----------



## Longus90 (6. März 2010)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## b-kutscher (7. März 2010)

@longus----wie ich bin dabei bei mir zuerst heucheln dann gehen wir freitag und dann mit den anderen heinrichs doch auch noch sa fahren!!!


----------



## Klinger (11. März 2010)

...irgendwie mal wieder ttH (= *t*o*t*e *H*ose) am Wochenende oder wie???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (11. März 2010)

Du meinst total tote Hose!
Bei mir ja, bin mal wieder unterwegs, vielleicht dann am Sonntag unterwegs.
Evtl. Richtung Feuerrad in Reinheim.


----------



## vega970 (12. März 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...irgendwie mal wieder ttH (= *t*o*t*e *H*ose) am Wochenende oder wie???



jo


----------



## Cywalker (12. März 2010)

Geh morgen snowboarden. Also, leider schon wieder nicht dabei.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (12. März 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...irgendwie mal wieder ttH (= *t*o*t*e *H*ose) am Wochenende oder wie???



Ich bin leider noch nicht über den Berg... 

...


----------



## Klinger (12. März 2010)

@schlammspritzer:
irgendwie ist man immer über/vorm Berg, nur eine Frage des Standpunktes, oder?
Gute Besserung.


Ich glaub ich geh morgen köllern.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (12. März 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich geh morgen köllern.



Der Karneval ist doch vorbei.... oder ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (12. März 2010)

Nach dem Karneval ist vor dem Karneval oder so ähnlich...


----------



## vega970 (13. März 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...irgendwie mal wieder ttH (= *t*o*t*e *H*ose) am Wochenende oder wie???



überhaupt nix mehr los, wird Zeit das ich wieder zurück komme

übrigens Hr. Klinger  Schnapszahl  oben rechts 1111


----------



## b-kutscher (13. März 2010)

soll das etwa heißen das niemand fährt heute oder was!?!?!


----------



## vega970 (13. März 2010)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> soll das etwa heißen das niemand fährt heute oder was!?!?!



Doch, de Schumi fährt wieder im Kreis rum


----------



## vega970 (13. März 2010)

Hi Schlammspritzer,

am 26.03. gehts wieder nach Kirchzarten, Ostereier suchen

Ultra Bike ..  irgend ein Schlammspritzer am Start ?? 

Grüße


----------



## Klinger (14. März 2010)

Nächste Woche will ich nach Luxemburg:

http://sites.google.com/site/randonneemuellerthal/

Wer fährt mit?


----------



## vega970 (14. März 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Nächste Woche will ich nach Luxemburg:
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/randonneemuellerthal/
> 
> Wer fährt mit?



Ist die 36 km Strecke für Anfänger geeignet?? Lust hätte ich schon, könnte ja auch NW machen.

Grüße


----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. März 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Nächste Woche will ich nach Luxemburg:
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/randonneemuellerthal/
> 
> Wer fährt mit?




Da wollte ich ja auch mal hin....da ich nachmittags aber noch Theater mache, will ich früh starten und die "Kurzstrecke" fahren. Dann reicht´s auch noch für ein Weizen danach..



vega970 schrieb:


> Ist die 36 km Strecke für Anfänger geeignet??



Ich glaub´ eher  nicht....  evtl. kann b-kutscher noch was dazu schreiben. Der hat sich letztes oder vorletztes Jahr dort die Kettenblätter verbogen...... wo er doch für seine "Materialschonende Fahrweise" bekannt ist.........

Für ev. Fahrgemeinschaften könne wir ja noch was abmachen...


----------



## Klinger (14. März 2010)

@vega: war fahrtechnisch nicht besonders schwer, aber viele böse Höhenmeter und tolle Gegend. War eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung.


----------



## vega970 (20. März 2010)

Hallo Wini,

etwas spät, aber dann weißte Bescheid, bleibe daheim.
Habe noch keine Grundlage, läuft alles nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (20. März 2010)

Ich fahre auch nicht nach LUX !! (Ist mir doch zu weit und zu Zeitintensiv). 

Will aber dafür Morgen geg. 9:30 Uhr mit Longus ne gemütliche Runde fahren..... Anfänger / Wiedereinsteiger sind herzlich willkommen..

den genauen Treffpunkt und die Uhrzeit können wir ja Morgen noch telefonisch abmachen.


----------



## Oberaggi (26. März 2010)

Nachdem ich ausnahmsweise mal nicht unterwegs bin, wollte ich morgen dann das gute Wetter ausnutzen. 
Zum letzten Mal dann (für lange Zeit) um 13:30h bB .


----------



## vega970 (26. März 2010)

Viel Spass, 
ich bin im Dreisamtal

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (27. März 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ausnahmsweise mal nicht unterwegs bin, wollte ich morgen dann das gute Wetter ausnutzen.
> Zum letzten Mal dann (für lange Zeit) um 13:30h bB .





Das trifft sich ja gut...  longus und ich kommen auch ..


----------



## Longus90 (27. März 2010)

Melde mich wegen  Sauwetter ab.


----------



## Oberaggi (27. März 2010)

Es gibt sie doch noch. Ich konnte heute sogar eins sichten.



Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Das trifft sich ja gut...  longus und ich kommen auch ..


Hahaha selten so gelacht. 
Nichts als flotte Sprüche.

Da bin ich heute mal schön GA (ganz allein) gefahren. War nur äußerlich nass

Und über Trails die vor mir noch keiner.... ihr wisst schon.

Ich sage nur Hubertushof.


----------



## racedevelopment (30. März 2010)

Hi Leute,mich gibt es auch noch... Erstes Rennen in Italien ist vorbei und am Samstag werde ich mal wieder selbst den Lenker in die Hand nehmen und durch den Wald heizen,egal bei welchem Wetter... wer kommt mit..??

cheers


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (31. März 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> @vega: war fahrtechnisch nicht besonders schwer, aber viele böse Höhenmeter und tolle Gegend. War eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung.



 Stammt dein Benutzerbild von der letzten Weihnachtsfeier?


----------



## Klinger (31. März 2010)

...und deins vom Kinderfasching?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (31. März 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...und deins vom Kinderfasching?


Captain Hawkeye


----------



## Oberaggi (2. April 2010)

racedevelopment schrieb:


> Hi Leute,mich gibt es auch noch... Erstes Rennen in Italien ist vorbei und am Samstag werde ich mal wieder selbst den Lenker in die Hand nehmen und durch den Wald heizen,egal bei welchem Wetter... wer kommt mit..??
> 
> cheers



Richtig schön wird es wohl nicht gerade, aber ich wäre dabei.
Ab morgen dann 14h bB.

Mal sehen wer sonst noch kommt. 

Ich nehme dann keine Lampe mit, oder?

Vielleicht sollten wir dann zu Beginn noch mal eine kleine Kennenlernrunde machen, ist alles schon sooooo lange her


----------



## racedevelopment (3. April 2010)

schauen wir mal was heute so geht,denke die Lampe kann daheim bleiben

bis um zwei


----------



## Longus90 (3. April 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Longus90 (4. April 2010)

Hallo ,Ihr Trunkenbolde!!!
Habt ihr den Osterhasen noch gefunden? Oder war eure Sicht sehr vernebelt?


----------



## Klinger (4. April 2010)

Wa doch eine nette WP-Abschlußfete mit lecker Pommes mit Mayo und so.
Ich bin gespannt obs beim 2ten WP-Team auch so eine schöne Feier geben wird und ob ich da überhaupt eingeladen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racedevelopment (4. April 2010)

Also  mal der Reihe nach....es war einfach nur geil.....Ostereier haben wir keine gefunden Axel und ich haben nur mal nach den Leuten geschaut die nicht mitgefahren sind und wollten bewirken das sie das nächste mal wieder mitfahren um zuhause größeren Ärger zu vermeiden.......
 ergo lieber mit den Chaoten samstags mitfahren als sich der Gefahr aussetzen das sie spätabends noch völlig verdreckt auftauchen und ins Wohnzimmer wollen.....:kotz:
Besonderen Dank nochmals an Schlammspritzer,der hat uns sogar noch nach hause gefahren um schlimmeres zu vermeiden....... 
Vega ließ uns sogar in die Küche aber wollte uns nicht fahren......

Wer fährt jetzt am Montag mit...???? ich bin um 2 beim Bäcker .......


----------



## Klinger (4. April 2010)

Ahhhh, war dann doch besser das ich die andere Richtung gefahren bin!!!


----------



## racedevelopment (4. April 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wa doch eine nette WP-Abschlußfete mit lecker Pommes mit Mayo und so.
> Ich bin gespannt obs beim 2ten WP-Team auch so eine schöne Feier geben wird und ob ich da überhaupt eingeladen werde.



Hey Klinger, ja es war toll die WP-Abschlußfete,leider hast Du den 2ten Teil verpasst der war nicht schlecht......
kommst Du morgen...?? dann können wir Dir weitere details schildern....


----------



## Klinger (4. April 2010)

Kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen, werde ich morgen kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## racedevelopment (4. April 2010)

okay Klinger,gib einfach Bescheid.......  es sollen auch keine Schlammwege befahren werden....


----------



## Schlammspritzer (4. April 2010)

Ich komme auch um 2 zum Bäcker... Ich konnte noch einen Gastfahrer gewinnen....  lasst euch überraschen....

@ Vega: Komm besser mit sonst fallen die wieder bei dir ein


----------



## Oberaggi (4. April 2010)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei, darf mich den ganzen Tag bei den Wackesen am Fußballplatz rumtreiben. 

Also soweit ich mich erinnern kann war es gestern doch ganz nett. 

Wenn einer geglaubt hat zu Beginn war es feucht, dann hätte er mal bis zum Schluss bleiben sollen.


----------



## Cywalker (5. April 2010)

Ich versuche heute Mittag da zu sein. Muss mich nur rechtzeitig vom köstlichen Osterschmaus à la Mama losreisen. Hab den Essens-Starttermin aber extra schon mal ein wenig nach vorne legen lassen. 
 Wenn ich es schaffe, vermute ich aber, dass ich auf Grund akuten Bauchs noch gemütlicher machen muss als sonst.


----------



## racedevelopment (5. April 2010)

okay,wir können auch Spätstarter abholen kommen,kein Problem(wir kommen auch nicht auf ein Weizen rein...  ) Klinger hält sich im Raum IGB auf und will nach einem Schmaus zu uns stoßen....
cheers


----------



## racedevelopment (5. April 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Ich komme auch um 2 zum Bäcker... Ich konnte noch einen Gastfahrer gewinnen....  lasst euch überraschen....
> 
> @ Vega: Komm besser mit sonst fallen die wieder bei dir ein



Ja für Vega wäre das besser,ich habe auch schon geschaut wann der letzte Bus von Ormesheim nach Ensheim geht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (5. April 2010)

Hi Schlammspritzer,

1. habe ich heute etwas anderes vor..und
2. kommt mir keiner mehr ins Haus

3. wünsche ich euch viel Spass  vielleicht kommt ihr auch    zum radfahren

4. Kommt einer mit nach Koblenz zu Canyon am Sams.

Grüße an die Hasen
Vega970


----------



## Klinger (8. April 2010)

Aus meiner Sicht könnten wir am Sam Hom in Angriff nehmen, habe bis 20:00 Freigang.


----------



## racedevelopment (8. April 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## Schlammspritzer (8. April 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht könnten wir am Sam Hom in Angriff nehmen, habe bis 20:00 Freigang.



[email protected] bei Tag..... das lass ich mir nicht entgehen.. Treffpunkt, wie immer. 14:00 b.B.

Wegen der unumgänglichen "Einkehr" sollten wir wohl noch die Lampen einpacken


----------



## Oberaggi (8. April 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Wegen der unumgänglichen "Einkehr" sollten wir wohl noch die Lampen einpacken



Lampen werden vollkommen überbewertet, ich bin letztens auch ohne Lampe gut heimgekommen. 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Bremsen aus, brauch man die?????


----------



## Klinger (9. April 2010)

Wie gesagt: bis 20:00 Freigang, dann iss tango in SB.
14:00 bB ist dann für mich eher ungeeignet.
15:00 Hom centre ville oder so?


----------



## puremalt (9. April 2010)

Oha, bei den Aussichten lass ich auch Pinsel und Heckenschere fallen und bin dabei.
15:00 HOM (Stadion?) wäre auch mir am liebsten.


----------



## Oberaggi (9. April 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: bis 20:00 Freigang, dann iss tango in SB.
> 14:00 bB ist dann für mich eher ungeeignet.
> 15:00 Hom centre ville oder so?



Hatten wir nicht gesagt, dass wir so bei Schwarzenacker einsteigen wollten, wenn wir aus Richtung Blieskastel kommen?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (9. April 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> 15:00 HOM (Stadion?) wäre auch mir am liebsten.



Finde ich auch gut... habe den Gastfahrer von letzter Woche (Der will wirklich wieder mitfahren) schon dorthin bestellt.

Auch wäre dann die Sache mit der "Abschlußeinkehr" auch schon geregelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (9. April 2010)

Mit dem Herrn Klinger habe ich mich für 15h in Schwarzenacker verabredet:
Guckst Du hier


----------



## racedevelopment (9. April 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Finde ich auch gut... habe den Gastfahrer von letzter Woche (Der will wirklich wieder mitfahren) schon dorthin bestellt.
> 
> Auch wäre dann die Sache mit der "Abschlußeinkehr" auch schon geregelt...



okay,hatte heute besuch von (Frühzünder-)Klinger dem sollte Stadion auch recht sein..... ich komme evtl. auch zum Stadion weil Pizzatermin ab 19:15 in Wittersheim. ...da bei uns manchmal der Rückweg so feucht und anstrengend sein kann....... den Nightride by day will ich auf jedenfall fahren....
Wäre toll wenn der Gastfahrer von letzen Sa zum Stammfahrer wird......

cheers


----------



## Schlammspritzer (9. April 2010)

3,5 X Stadion : 1,5 X Schwarzenacker sind ja ein eindeutiges Ergebnis...


Übrigens.... gibt´s eigentlich einen gewissen b-kutscher noch .... lange nicht mehr von ihm "gehört"..


----------



## Klinger (9. April 2010)

Der Kutscher heisst jetzt G-Kutscher oder so.

Frühzündung: Wer zu spät zündet, den bestraft das Leben, oder so ähnlich?


----------



## racedevelopment (9. April 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Der Kutscher heisst jetzt G-Kutscher oder so.
> 
> Frühzündung: Wer zu spät zündet, den bestraft das Leben, oder so ähnlich?


hey Klinger ich war ein Spätzünder,aber dafür umso Klopffester


----------



## Klinger (9. April 2010)

... wasn "Klopftester"?

Und der Teichbauer kummt ach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racedevelopment (9. April 2010)

Also ich komme zum Stadion in HOM um drei !!!! Versuche mich dort mit Gastfahrer von Sa zu treffen und nehme Klinger auf dem Heimweg mit falls er es ansonsten zeitlich nicht schaffen würde um 20:00 Uhr rufbereit zu sein... hoffe das ist eine klare Ansage.....


----------



## racedevelopment (9. April 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> ... wasn "Klopftester"?
> 
> Und der Teichbauer kummt ach!



brille an Klinger... ich schrieb Klopf-Fester


----------



## Klinger (9. April 2010)

Klar!!!


----------



## Oberaggi (10. April 2010)

racedevelopment schrieb:


> Wäre toll wenn der Gastfahrer von letzen Sa zum Stammfahrer wird......


Meinst du Gast- oder Geisterfahrer. Vielleicht war ich nicht mehr ganz nüchtern, aber ich habe doch alle gekannt. 
Oder meinst du vielleicht den vom Montag. 

Ihr solltet euch jetzt halt nur mal entscheiden ob 14h bb oder 15h HOM, beides nacheinander halte ich für unrealistisch, auf der Straße sind das schon ca. 24 km und über Land ist es nicht kürzer.

Das kam ja nicht von ungefähr, dass wir in Schwarzenacker einsteigen wollten! Dort um 15h zu sein ist sicher möglich bei Abfahrt um 14h.

Es spricht auch nichts dagegen, das sich die Autofahrer um 15h in HOM treffen und dann nach ca. 7km auf uns treffen. Dann könnte man die große Schleife gemeinsam fahren und wir holen den Anfang auf dem Heimweg nach.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (10. April 2010)

Um die Debatte zu beenden, hier eine Lösung die allen gerecht wird: Wir treffen uns *pünktlich* zur Abfahrt um 14:00 bei mir und die Stadionstarter warten ggf. bis wir eingetroffen sind..


----------



## Oberaggi (10. April 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Um die Debatte zu beenden, hier eine Lösung die allen gerecht wird: Wir treffen uns *pünktlich* zur Abfahrt um 14:00 bei mir und die Stadionstarter warten ggf. bis wir eingetroffen sind..



OK, 14h bS.
Wenn wir deutlich später in HOM wären, würden wir Klinger anrufen und uns dann unterwegs treffen, z.B. am Heli Landeplatz oder der Emilienruhe.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (10. April 2010)

racedevelopment schrieb:


> Wäre toll wenn der Gastfahrer von letzen Mo zum Stammfahrer wird.....


 
Ich glaube der ist nach dieser phantastischen Tour Heute richtig angefixt.. (liegt wohl in der Familie ;-))

@ vega 970:*Ganz großes Lob* nach der langen Zwangspause so ein Wiedereinstieg... Alle Achtung!! 

Natürlich war unser Heimweg so anstrengend das wir uns in der Fischerhütte noch kurz "stärken" mussten

Auf jeden Fall müssen wir diese Richtung öfter ins Programm nehmen..


----------



## vega970 (11. April 2010)

Ja, 
war eine schöne Tour, Rücken hält 

Am 1. Mai gehts auch in die Richtung.. CTF der RF-Homburg.

Die CTF Strecke führt vom CJD Homburg aus zuerst über den Webersberg ins Lamsbachtal.

Nach der Überquerung der Kirrberger Str. gehts über den Rabenhorst, den Schloßberg auf einem rasanten Single Trail hinunter zum Waldfriedhof. Das Schießhaus, der Karlsbergweiher, Orangerie, Schwanenweiher sind die nächsten reizvollen Ziele. Über Kirrberg führt die Strecke dann zurück ins Lambsbachtal, wo man sich an der Emilienruhe entscheiden muss, ob noch eine zweite Runde in Angriff genommen wird, oder ob man zurück nach Start u. Ziel fährt. Die Strecke ist größtenteils gut zu befahren. Die techn. anspruchsvollen schwierigen Teilstücke können umfahren bzw. umgangen werden. Etwas Kondition sollte man allerdings schon mitbringen.


----------



## Duddler (11. April 2010)

Hallo Leute, hier der GASTFAHRER der letzten beiden male heiße: Duddler!!! war echt geil am SA. und freu moch auf nächste Woche


----------



## EDtheDuddler (11. April 2010)

Duddler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, hier der GASTFAHRER der letzten beiden male heiße: EDtheDuddler!!! war echt geil am SA. und freu moch auf nächste Woche


EDtheDuddler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (12. April 2010)

Erstaunlich, es gibt offenbar noch mehr davon

http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/2010/04/bierkutscher/


----------



## Klinger (12. April 2010)

Vorsicht, Duddler, die spinnen, und dann noch Suchtgefahr, überlegs dir lieber nochmal!!!  

Und dann vielleicht bis Sa...


----------



## Klinger (12. April 2010)

.


----------



## racedevelopment (13. April 2010)

EDtheDuddler schrieb:


> EDtheDuddler



Welcome Duddler,die Warnung von Klinger mußt Du ernst nehmen,die Jungs werden Dich wohl vom  wegbringen,aber dafür zum    verführen... aber ansonsten sind sie cool drauf.....

bis SA     
cheers


----------



## vega970 (13. April 2010)

Hi Spritzer,
Samstag kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht!

CTF Warnd am Sonntag, fährt jemand hin ??

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Klinger (14. April 2010)

Keine Starterlaubnis von der Aufsichtsbehörde für So bekommen.


----------



## vega970 (15. April 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Keine Starterlaubnis von der Aufsichtsbehörde für So bekommen.



Wird ne Tour mit dem Nachwuchs !!!


----------



## Oberaggi (15. April 2010)

Habe die Planung fürs WE noch nicht abgeschlossen.
Entweder SA 14h bB oder Sonntag ne Nachwuchsrunde im Warndt.

Vom Wetter passen beide Tage.


----------



## Cywalker (16. April 2010)

Ich bin Samstag am Start.
Sonntag hab ich schon ne Trail-Runde zu Fuß geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (16. April 2010)

Ich kann auch nur am Samstag...14.00 b.B... Wir könnten dem Duddler ja mal den Schmetterling zeigen..


----------



## Cywalker (16. April 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nur am Samstag...14.00 b.B... Wir könnten dem Duddler ja mal den Schmetterling zeigen..



Das wär natürlich ne feine Sache.


----------



## racedevelopment (16. April 2010)

ja Schmetterling könnte gehen,habe Starterlaubnis für alles,nur bin ich seit 3 tagen etwas kränklich,versuche morgen am Start zu sein....


----------



## Oberaggi (16. April 2010)

Bin dann auch morgen dabei. 
Brauche ich eine Lampe?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (16. April 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Brauche ich eine Lampe?




Du sicher..


----------



## EDtheDuddler (17. April 2010)

ok schmetterling??? keine ahnung was da auf mich zu kommt aber bin am start!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (19. April 2010)

@oberaggi: war am So auch noch unterwegs, dann musste ich Benutzerbild ändern!!!!


----------



## Oberaggi (20. April 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> @oberaggi: war am So auch noch unterwegs, dann musste ich Benutzerbild ändern!!!!



Verstehe. 
Hauptsache du bist nicht vom Weg abgekommen und nass geworden. 

War am Samstag noch schön und bin doch tatsächlich ohne Lampe bei einsetzender Dämmerung sicher nach Hause gekommen. 

Und ich habe wieder vergessen bei Vega Bescheid zu geben, dass keiner mehr kommt.


----------



## Cywalker (20. April 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Verstehe.



Ich versteh nix  Das muss ich mir am Samstag wohl mal erklären lassen. 

@Duddler
Habe en Paar Pedale für Dich ausgegraben, vielleicht kannst Du die dann ja einweihen.


----------



## Klinger (20. April 2010)

Da brauchst du Anschauungsuntericht!!!


----------



## vega970 (22. April 2010)

Verstehe, drei wollen durch und einer ist zu dick

Da sitz ich in Karlsruhe und daheim steht mein Päckle aus Koblenz!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (22. April 2010)

vega970 schrieb:


> Verstehe, drei wollen durch und einer ist zu dick



..oder drei dick rein und dünn raus..





vega970 schrieb:


> Da sitz ich in Karlsruhe und daheim steht mein Päckle aus Koblenz!!




Da bin ich aber mal gespannt was da drin ist..

... bringst du´s am Samstag mit


----------



## vega970 (22. April 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> [/url]... bringst du´s am Samstag mit



ich auch, hoffentlich ist das drin was ich bestellt habe, Nobi Nic 2.25 und alles in Ordnung...verliert keine Luft und so...


----------



## Klinger (26. April 2010)

Hallo Männers. werde mich wohl die nächsten 4 Wochen maximal mit Fahrradputzen beschäftigen dürfen. Aber ich kenne da einen, der kennt sich da aus...


----------



## Cywalker (26. April 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Hallo Männers. werde mich wohl die nächsten 4 Wochen maximal mit Fahrradputzen beschäftigen dürfen. Aber ich kenne da einen, der kennt sich da aus...



Mensch Klinger. Kaum ist das Flugverbot aufgehoben, schon machst Du ne Bruchlandung.
*Wünsche Dir gute Besserung!*





Hoffe, Du kannst bald wieder mitmischen.

P.S.
Wann kann ich denn mein Bike zum Putzen vorbei bringen?


----------



## Oberaggi (26. April 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Hallo Männers. werde mich wohl die nächsten 4 Wochen maximal mit Fahrradputzen beschäftigen dürfen. Aber ich kenne da einen, der kennt sich da aus...


Wenigstens hast Du dafür das Hals waschen gespart. 

Die EWH ist auch bestens fußläufig zu erreichen. 

Am Besten du gehst mal an den Leinpfad und nutzt die Zeit für diverse Studien der Strömungstechnik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (26. April 2010)

Och, vorläufig kann man das auch hier auf dem Winterberg tun, Anschauungsmaterial gibts genügend!!!


----------



## vega970 (26. April 2010)

die Zeit für diverse Studien der Strömungstechnik. 

 besser net, nachher brauch er wieder einen Stützstrumpf (so nennt mann doch die Dinger)

Gute Besserung aus em badische


----------



## racedevelopment (26. April 2010)

Hey Klinger,
nochmals schriftlich gute Besserung,war gut mal mit Dir zu Tel.
Aber Du kannst Dich mal mit Oberaggi in Verbindung setzen den habe ich gestern im Wald getroffen beim Joggen!!!! auf dem Rad hat er ja schon eine spezielle Technik um das Letzte aus sich heraus zu holen,aber beim Joggen Leute das möchtet Ihr nicht sehen.... Wenn Klinger seine Stützstrümpfe nicht mehr braucht direkt zu Oberaggi bitte.....

Vielleicht kann Klinger ja mein Rad zu einem Canyon 9.0 SL restaurieren damit auch ich endlich mal später bremsen kann und mehr Vortrieb habe

Strömungstechnisch würde ich mich auch gern noch weiterbilden....


----------



## vega970 (26. April 2010)

AL 9.0 SL  sehr schön  
in CL 9.0 SL obergeil


----------



## racedevelopment (26. April 2010)

by the way, mir reicht AL 9.0SL schätze so lange dauert Klingers Pause auch nicht bis ein CL Kohlefaserrahmen draus wird.....
Wir könnten Klinger ja mal mit den Bike's im K-haus besuchen, für die Abfahrt aus dem 4ten Stock hätte ich schon eine Idee über die Treppen.....und Oberaggi findet bestimmt auch einen neuen Weg evtl. durch den OP oder schickt uns sein Navi sogar durch den Kreissaal...??????
gute N8


----------



## Schlammspritzer (27. April 2010)

racedevelopment schrieb:


> Oberaggi findet bestimmt auch einen neuen Weg evtl. durch den OP oder schickt uns sein Navi sogar durch den Kreissaal...??????



Das trau ich dem,.. und seinem Navi, ..auch zu 

@ Klinger: auch von mir: Gute Besserung


----------



## Klinger (29. April 2010)

Ich hätte dann ab Montag eine Schraube mehr die locker ist/werden kann.
Melde mich ab bis zum Winterpokal 2011/2012.


----------



## vega970 (29. April 2010)

Hallo Herr Klinger,

jetzt übertreib mal net 2011/12, genieße den Sommer ....

Schraube drin ist immernoch besser wie Bandscheibe weg

Wünsch dir was, 
alles Gute Vega970


----------



## Oberaggi (30. April 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich hätte dann ab Montag eine Schraube mehr die locker ist/werden kann.
> Melde mich ab bis zum Winterpokal 2011/2012.



Ich hatte auch mal ne Schraube locker.  
Die geht dann genauso gut raus wie sie reinkommt. 
Bist ja in besten Händen. 

Fang lieber langsam an: WP 2020/2021


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (30. April 2010)

Morgen fällt dann der "offizielle" Treff wg. Feiertag aus.
Ich wollte morgens radlen, evtl. die CTF in HOM fahren (An- und Abreise dann per Bike).


----------



## Cywalker (7. Mai 2010)

So, hab für morgen extra bestes Bike-Wetter bestellt, hoffe das kommt noch rechtzeitig an.


----------



## Longus90 (7. Mai 2010)

Fahre morgen mit dem Bike nach Bexbach zum Fussballspiel meines Sohnes. Melde mich nach dem Spiel gegen 15 Uhr bei euch.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (7. Mai 2010)

Bin auch dabei.....


----------



## Schlammspritzer (8. Mai 2010)

A new Star is born: crazyfrankie or madfrankie (Name steht noch nicht fest...)

Und hier werden schon die ersten Aktivitäten angekündigt:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460944...


----------



## Oberaggi (9. Mai 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> A new Star is born: crazyfrankie or madfrankie (Name steht noch nicht fest...)
> 
> Und hier werden schon die ersten Aktivitäten angekündigt:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460944...



Mir scheint ich habe was verpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racedevelopment (9. Mai 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> A new Star is born: crazyfrankie or madfrankie (Name steht noch nicht fest...)
> 
> Und hier werden schon die ersten Aktivitäten angekündigt:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460944...




Vielen dank für die Anerkennung meiner Leistung,
gestern war wohl der Punkt erreicht um meine treuen Weggefährten zu überzeugen das das Limit meist nur im Kopf besteht....
Für MTB-Riding muß Mann/Frau schon einen Grad an Verrücktheit besitzen aber sollte nie den Respekt verlieren und ein gewisses Maß an Angst sollte als Selbstschutz in jedem von uns verbleiben,aber um gefährliche Situation (die beim MTB schnell entstehen können) zu überstehen, muß Mann/Frau auch im Kopf dazu bereit sein.Viele Situationen können gemeistert werden, wenn Mann/Frau sich nicht schon zu früh aufgibt !!!!! Diese Erfahrung wollte ich auch mal an meine Kumpels weitergeben (die oft an Stürze denken bevor sie passieren..)in einem  etwas extremeren Beispiel und bin deshalb gestern mal einen unfahrbaren Abgrund absichtlich runtergeheizt!!!!!!!! Bitte nicht nachmachen !!!
Das Hauptproblem beim MTB speziell auf Trails ist die Angst des Fahrers zu stürzen,aber der Profi ist selbst in der Situation,wenn der Sturz unvermeidbar ist meist noch in der Lage Ort und Zeitpunkt so zu beeinflussen das der Sturz gemildert wird.Viele geben sich einfach zu früh auf und hoffen nur noch das es nicht so weh tut ohne selbst in dieser Phase aktiv zu werden.....
Mein Ziel ist es die Angst auf Trails in Respekt umzuwandeln um im entscheidenden Moment aktiv Maßnahmen einzuleiten die dem Sturz einen "positiven" Ausgang  bescheren können.Was anstatt den Weg ins Krankenhaus die Party am Abend bedeuten kann.
Nochmals, wir sind keine Kamikaze-Fahrer,sondern möchten mit unserem Kurs die Ängste auf Trails (die oft zum Sturz führen)abbauen und dem Teilnehmer vermitteln das Respekt vor der Strecke und Vertrauen in die Fahrtechnik die Fahrt im Wald sicherer macht.
Deshalb wollen wir auch mit einer Frauengruppe starten,weil gerade dort die Angst vor Trails enorm groß ist. Wir denken wirklich über einen seriösen Lehrgang mit schöner Abendveranstaltung(Grillen  etc...) nach, der Euch Sicherheit auf Trails gibt und einen schönen Abend mit uns beschert..

Besonderen Dank nochmals an Schlammspritzer für seine tollen Smilies

 Your Madfrankie


----------



## vega970 (9. Mai 2010)

angemeldet


----------



## Schlammspritzer (9. Mai 2010)

racedevelopment schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Anerkennung meiner Leistung,
> gestern war wohl der Punkt erreicht um meine treuen Weggefährten zu überzeugen das das Limit meist nur im Kopf besteht....
> Für MTB-Riding muß Mann/Frau schon einen Grad an Verrücktheit besitzen aber sollte nie den Respekt verlieren und ein gewisses Maß an Angst sollte als Selbstschutz in jedem von uns verbleiben,aber um gefährliche Situation (die beim MTB schnell entstehen können) zu überstehen, muß Mann/Frau auch im Kopf dazu bereit sein.Viele Situationen können gemeistert werden, wenn Mann/Frau sich nicht schon zu früh aufgibt !!!!! Diese Erfahrung wollte ich auch mal an meine Kumpels weitergeben (die oft an Stürze denken bevor sie passieren..)in einem  etwas extremeren Beispiel und bin deshalb gestern mal einen unfahrbaren Abgrund absichtlich runtergeheizt!!!!!!!! Bitte nicht nachmachen !!!
> Das Hauptproblem beim MTB speziell auf Trails ist die Angst des Fahrers zu stürzen,aber der Profi ist selbst in der Situation,wenn der Sturz unvermeidbar ist meist noch in der Lage Ort und Zeitpunkt so zu beeinflussen das der Sturz gemildert wird.Viele geben sich einfach zu früh auf und hoffen nur noch das es nicht so weh tut ohne selbst in dieser Phase aktiv zu werden.....
> ...





Sehr schön Madfankie..

...jetzt musst du das nur noch an der richtigen Stelle: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460944 posten 

(Den Rechtschreibfehler in der Überschrift werde ich noch ändern (lassen?)


----------



## Cywalker (9. Mai 2010)

Ich sage es ja nicht zum ersten mal: Man kann Euch nicht allein lassen!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin schon seid Monaten stiller Mitleser. Ich komme aus IGB und hab in Eschringen ne Garage gemietet an der immer ein paar MTBler vorbeiheizen. Kann man sich euch anschließen für ne schöne Tour im Gau ?

Habt Ihr feste Zeiten und Orte an denen Ihr euch trifft ?

Viele Grüße aus St.Ingbert
Marco


----------



## Cywalker (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo Marco,
unser Treffpunkt ist (fast) jeden Samstag um 14 Uhr in Ormesheim, "beim Bäcker" / Haltestelle am Marktplatz 
Mitfahrer sind natürlich immer herzlich willkommen.


----------



## vega970 (13. Mai 2010)

Hi Schlammspritzer,

was geht am Samstag, wollte evt. Julia mitbringen, d. h. muss auf jeden Fall
mit ihr fahren.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Cywalker (13. Mai 2010)

Wollt evtl. zum Football, aber momentan tendiere ich eher zum Biken. Werde wohl da sein. Wenn's um Nachwuschsförderung geht isses ja quasi für nen guten Zweck. Hoffe nur, dass dann auch Übungsleiter crazyfrankie am Start ist.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (13. Mai 2010)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Hoffe nur, dass dann auch Übungsleiter crazyfrankie am Start ist.




Soweit ich weiß ist der in Hockenheim beim Ferrari Fahrerlehrgang 



vega970 schrieb:


> Hi Schlammspritzer,
> 
> was geht am Samstag, wollte evt. Julia mitbringen, d. h. muss auf jeden Fall
> mit ihr fahren.
> ...



Am Samstag geht was... Ihr seid beide herzlich willkommen..


----------



## Longus90 (22. Mai 2010)

Wer ist heute dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDtheDuddler (22. Mai 2010)

also ich wär dabei 14.00 uhr an da haltestell


----------



## Oberaggi (22. Mai 2010)

Ich wohl auch.


----------



## vega970 (22. Mai 2010)

Bei mir gehts heute nicht

Viel Spass


----------



## Cywalker (27. Mai 2010)

Ich bin Samstag wieder Start.

@Vega
Fährt Julia noch mal mit? Evtl. könnte ich dann auch meine Praline überreden


----------



## vega970 (27. Mai 2010)

Hi,
wir sind beide am Start, ob wir am Ende noch dabei sind

Grüße


----------



## vega970 (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 
bin doch nicht dabei, muss früher fahren.

Leider.

Grüße vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (11. Juni 2010)

Wer ist Morgen , außer mir, am Start..

.....und da währe noch am Sonntag die CTF/ RTF in Riegelsberg   Fährt da jemand von uns mit... ...wenn ja wer und was....


....Fragen über Fragen.... u.A.w.g....


P.S.: Geb.-Feier am SO fällt aus....


----------



## vega970 (12. Juni 2010)

ich nicht,

malade im Rücken


----------



## vega970 (13. Juni 2010)

Herr Schlammspritzer,

alles Gute  

tel. bist ja nicht zu erreichen 

Grüße vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (24. Juni 2010)

Ist zufällig heute Abend jemand unterwegs?
Ich werde mit dem Bike heimfahren und bin dann so ca. 18 h bei Einöd, dann könnte man noch eine Schleife gemeinsam fahren.


----------



## vega970 (24. Juni 2010)

Ich nicht, bin noch eine zeitlang L4/5 mäßig nicht unterwegs


----------



## Cywalker (24. Juni 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ist zufällig heute Abend jemand unterwegs?
> Ich werde mit dem Bike heimfahren und bin dann so ca. 18 h bei Einöd, dann könnte man noch eine Schleife gemeinsam fahren.



Hab heut Abend leider Probe.  Werd von daher wohl nur auf die Bühne und zurück radeln.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (24. Juni 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ist zufällig heute Abend jemand unterwegs?
> Ich werde mit dem Bike heimfahren und bin dann so ca. 18 h bei Einöd, dann könnte man noch eine Schleife gemeinsam fahren.





Schade zu spät gelesen......... Ich war 18:30 bis ca. 20:30 h in Lautzkirchen /Kirkel unterwegs.....

Wegen Sonntag..... An-Abfahrt mit´em  Radel...    Wenn ja dann Treffpunkt geg. 8:00 bei dir..??  ....wir könnten ja den Klinger unterwegs aufgabeln...


----------



## Klinger (25. Juni 2010)

... siehe Techniktraining


----------



## Oberaggi (25. Juni 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Schade zu spät gelesen......... Ich war 18:30 bis ca. 20:30 h in Lautzkirchen /Kirkel unterwegs.....
> 
> Wegen Sonntag..... An-Abfahrt mit´em  Radel...    Wenn ja dann Treffpunkt geg. 8:00 bei dir..??  ....wir könnten ja den Klinger unterwegs aufgabeln...


Ich war dann auch erst so um 20 h in Schwarzenacker, der Kollege hat noch ein paar schöne Wege gekannt. 
Wegen Sonntag telefonieren wir dann mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (25. Juni 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Wegen Sonntag telefonieren wir dann mal.



Ich bin auch dabei. Den Schlammspritzer sehe ich ja voraussichtlich noch, dann können wir ja alles klären.


----------



## b-kutscher (25. Juni 2010)

um was gehtsn eicheltlich am sonntag mädels


----------



## Oberaggi (25. Juni 2010)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> um was gehtsn eicheltlich am sonntag mädels



Um das


----------



## b-kutscher (26. Juni 2010)

danke aggi
dafür reicht mein momentanischer konditionsstand  noch nicht aus...naja werd dran arbeiten


----------



## Oberaggi (26. Juni 2010)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> danke aggi
> dafür reicht mein momentanischer konditionsstand  noch nicht aus...naja werd dran arbeiten


Typischer Rennradler-Vorwand.
Wenn nicht morgen wann dann dran arbeiten?

Ich würde für Dich auch extra langsam machen.


----------



## EDtheDuddler (26. Juni 2010)

hab heute leider mal wieder keine zeit morgen wäre ne option gewesen aber ne CTF is ne nummer zu groß für mich bei meinem conditions rückstand


----------



## Oberaggi (26. Juni 2010)

EDtheDuddler schrieb:


> hab heute leider mal wieder keine zeit morgen wäre ne option gewesen aber ne CTF is ne nummer zu groß für mich bei meinem conditions rückstand



Für Dich gilt das Gleiche wie für den Kutscher.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (26. Juni 2010)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> danke aggi
> dafür reicht mein momentanischer konditionsstand  noch nicht aus...naja werd dran arbeiten









EDtheDuddler schrieb:


> hab heute leider mal wieder keine zeit morgen wäre ne option gewesen aber ne CTF is ne nummer zu groß für mich bei meinem conditions rückstand




....da muss ich Oberaggi Recht geben   .... wenn nicht jetzt wann dann..


Wir werden, wegen der langen Anfahrt und dem Zeitdruck, eh die 40 Km -Strecke fahren, wenn ihr mit dem Auto dorthin kommt ist das noch weniger als das was wir sonst Samstags fahren....

Also rafft euch auf und seid Morgen geg. 9:00 Uhr am Start .....


*Diese tolle Strecke könnt ihr euch doch nicht entgehen lassen*


----------



## Klinger (26. Juni 2010)

... oder wollt ihr etwa bei den Mandelbachtler Schlammschisssern mitmachen???


----------



## Schlammspritzer (27. Juni 2010)

War ja mal wieder ne schöne Tour Heute....... besonders das anschließende "Techniktraining mit Klinger" war ja allererste Sahne....

Das schreit nach einer Wiederholung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (27. Juni 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> War ja mal wieder ne schöne Tour Heute....... besonders das anschließende "Techniktraining mit Klinger" war ja allererste Sahne....
> 
> Das schreit nach einer Wiederholung....



Da kann ich auch nur sagen: Wer beide Veranstaltungen verpasst hat, der hat was verpasst!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (7. Juli 2010)

Nachdem letzten Freitag die Premiere gut gelaufen ist, könnte ich nächsten Samstag mal wieder mitfahren..  (Vorstellung beginnt erst um 20:30 Uhr).

Wer ist mit von der Partie.....


----------



## Oberaggi (8. Juli 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Nachdem letzten Freitag die Premiere gut gelaufen ist, könnte ich nächsten Samstag mal wieder mitfahren..  (Vorstellung beginnt erst um 20:30 Uhr).
> 
> Wer ist mit von der Partie.....



Freitag 20:30 h Trinkwasser, Samstag Fußball 20:30 h.
Dazwischen locker die Kette einfahren.


----------



## Cywalker (8. Juli 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Freitag 20:30 h Trinkwasser, Samstag Fußball 20:30 h.
> Dazwischen locker die Kette einfahren.



Oh, hoher Besuch am Freitag. Da muss ich mich ja gleich doppelt anstrengen. 
Werde wohl kurzfristig entscheiden. Da ich abends spielen muss, wollt ich aber höchstens ne lockere, kleine Runde fahren. Könnte mich dann ja ggf. vorher ausklinken.


----------



## Klinger (8. Juli 2010)

Falls trotz der Terminengpässe noch ein kurzes Techniktraining stattfindet, dann würde ich evtl versuchen dazuzustossen.


----------



## Oberaggi (8. Juli 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Falls trotz der Terminengpässe noch ein kurzes Techniktraining stattfindet, dann würde ich evtl versuchen dazuzustossen.


Das wäre natürlich sehr schön, an der Technik sollte immer gefeilt werden.

Wenn du wieder fit bist schau mal hier.
Da wird noch ein erfahrener CTF Begleiter gesucht.


----------



## vega970 (8. Juli 2010)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Oh, hoher Besuch am Freitag. Da muss ich mich ja gleich doppelt anstrengen.
> Werde wohl kurzfristig entscheiden. Da ich abends spielen muss, wollt ich aber höchstens ne lockere, kleine Runde fahren. Könnte mich dann ja ggf. vorher ausklinken.



Ich komme auch


----------



## vega970 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

sind am Samstag, bei der geführten Dudo-Tour auch Schlammspritzer dabei ??

Grüße


----------



## Cywalker (15. Juli 2010)

Wäre gern mitgefahren. Bin aber schon in Menge beim Beachvolleyball am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (16. Juli 2010)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sind am Samstag, bei der geführten Dudo-Tour auch Schlammspritzer dabei ??
> 
> Grüße




Ich will dort starten...  Vlt. kannst du mir helfen den Startpunkt zu finden... oder mich bis dorthin mitnehmen..


----------



## Oberaggi (16. Juli 2010)

Ich werde dann mal zwei Wochen ins Trainigslager verschwinden.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (23. Juli 2010)

Ist Morgen außer Klinger und mir noch jemand am Start  (14:00 b.B.)........Es gibt sicher auch wieder ein Techniktraining........versprochen....


----------



## Cywalker (29. Juli 2010)

Ich hab Samstag endlich noch mal Zeit und wollt ne Runde fahren. Sonst noch wer am Start?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (29. Juli 2010)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Sonst noch wer am Start?




Aber sicher.....


----------



## Klinger (30. Juli 2010)

Bei mir reichts zeitlich nur für FAH-Etappe (*F*lach*A*lt*H*erren) mit anschließendem Techniktraining uff de Nauwies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (30. Juli 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Bei mir reichts zeitlich nur für FAH-Etappe (*F*lach*A*lt*H*erren) mit anschließendem Techniktraining uff de Nauwies.



FAH KG
Flach Alt Herren Klein Gang


----------



## Schlammspritzer (30. Juli 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Bei mir reichts zeitlich nur für FAH-Etappe (*F*lach*A*lt*H*erren) mit anschließendem Techniktraining uff de Nauwies.




Das lässt sich doch sicher vereinbaren.... ... ich hab´Abends auch noch was vor....

Am besten machen wir telefonisch noch einen Treffpunkt aus.........


----------



## Cywalker (31. Juli 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Das lässt sich doch sicher vereinbaren.... ... ich hab´Abends auch noch was vor....



Muss mich auch früher ausklinken. Hab heut Klassentreffen.


----------



## racedevelopment (6. August 2010)

moin jungs bin wie mit Schlammspritzer besprochen um 2 am Start falls noch jemand morgen kommt....cheers MaDfrankie


----------



## Oberaggi (7. August 2010)

Ich bereite mich morgen im Ludwigspark auf die WM am Sonntag vor. 
Laut meinem Terminplan bin ich erst wieder in drei Wochen dabei.
Da ist dann glaub ich der Wildsau Marathon.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (7. August 2010)

racedevelopment schrieb:


> moin jungs bin wie mit Schlammspritzer besprochen um 2 am Start falls noch jemand morgen kommt....cheers MaDfrankie




Da kommt noch jemand..........(wie besprochen).. 





Oberaggi schrieb:


> Laut meinem Terminplan bin ich erst wieder in drei Wochen dabei. Da ist dann glaub ich der Wildsau Marathon.



schade....


----------



## Schlammspritzer (22. August 2010)

War ne` schöne Tour gestern..

Trotz der 2 1/2 Plattfüße rund um "Peter´s Jünglingstrail" und des dadurch verkürzten Techniktrainings in "Madfrankie´s Racecafe´"..


----------



## Klinger (22. August 2010)

Hatte heute auch noch was davon: 4 Flicken auf 5 cm, da kann man ja auch gleich mit platt den Trail fahren, der gesamte Zeitaufwand ist der gleiche!


----------



## b-kutscher (22. August 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Hatte heute auch noch was davon: 4 Flicken auf 5 cm, da kann man ja auch gleich mit platt den Trail fahren, der gesamte Zeitaufwand ist der gleiche!



plattfüsse sind wohl momentan echt mode...hatte jetzt eeeeewig keinen mehr und dann heute nen und die woche davor de longus


----------



## Schlammspritzer (23. August 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> 4 Flicken auf 5 cm



Wenn das mal keine Unwucht gibt....... mach lieber gegenüber auch noch 4 Flicken drauf..



Klinger schrieb:


> da kann man ja auch gleich mit platt den Trail fahren



Hat er doch gemacht, der madfr.......,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schenkelsprenge (27. August 2010)

Hallo bin NEU in St.Ingbert und meine Liebste wohnt in Heckendalheim somit würde ich mich gerne eurem Biketreff anschließen!

Also wann und wo trefft ihr euch genau?!

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Klinger (27. August 2010)

BB = beim Bäcker (Tüllner) oder bei schlechten Wetter 50m weiter an der Bushaltestelle in Ormesheim.
Morgen ist Wildsau im Warndt, da wird wahrscheinlich keiner BB sein.....


----------



## b-kutscher (28. August 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> BB = beim Bäcker (Tüllner) oder bei schlechten Wetter 50m weiter an der Bushaltestelle in Ormesheim.
> Morgen ist Wildsau im Warndt, da wird wahrscheinlich keiner BB sein.....




oh freude oh freude,ich auch  nicht weil ich nämlich 9std adr-schulung habe

9(neun)stunden verdammte hacke


----------



## b-kutscher (28. August 2010)

schenkelsprenge schrieb:


> Hallo bin NEU in St.Ingbert und meine Liebste wohnt in Heckendalheim somit würde ich mich gerne eurem Biketreff anschließen!
> 
> Also wann und wo trefft ihr euch genau?!
> 
> Gruß Christoph



Hi ich wohne in hassel und gehöre auch zu dem sauhaufen,hast du dir das wirklich gut ÜBERLEGT???harhar


----------



## Klinger (29. August 2010)

@kutscher:

adr = *a*uf *d*er *r*olle oder sowas?

Hast du dich jetzt schon im Wohnzimmer uffderoll verfahren (ok, 9 Std ist schon heftig) oder wozu brauchst du die Schulung??

Könntest es ja auch nochmal im Wald versuchen, ohne Rolle....

@schenkelsprinkler:

also der adr-Schein ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, nur damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht!


----------



## vega970 (29. August 2010)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> Hi ich wohne in hassel und gehöre auch zu dem sauhaufen,hast du dir das wirklich gut ÜBERLEGT???harhar



Nana Herr Kutscher,  Sauhaufen 

ein paar nette ältere Herren, 

ok. ab und zu ein bischen durchgeknallt

Grüße vega970

PS. Kann schon wieder 2-3 Std. flach fahren, bis 500 hm


----------



## Oberaggi (29. August 2010)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> Hi ich wohne in hassel und gehöre auch zu dem sauhaufen,hast du dir das wirklich gut ÜBERLEGT???harhar


Ich schlage vor, er kommt das erste Mal, wenn du nicht dabei bist, dann tun hinterher nur die Beine weh und nicht auch die Ohren. 
@Schenkelsprenge:
Aber keine Angst bei Anfängern machen unsere Oberschlammspritzer immer schön langsam.


----------



## schenkelsprenge (29. August 2010)

hallo nochmal....erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten! hoffe doch schon, dass ich bei euch mitkomme! habe im letzten jahr 2 ironman bestritten und starte in der 2 buliga triathlon und war bis zu meinem 23 lebensjahr im mtb nationalkader und bin für giant gefahren......ist aber ein bissl her und daher hoffe ich, dass ich es schaffe dran zu bleiben wenn ich racing team lese scheint ihr ja schon fit und schnell zu sein!? ich konnte aus privaten gründen in diesem jahr nicht soviel trainieren und beginne nun mit der grundlage für das training im nächsten jahr und würde mich einfach freuen mit euch ein paar schöne touren und strecken kennen zu lernen......!
lg christoph


----------



## b-kutscher (29. August 2010)

schenkelsprenge schrieb:


> hallo nochmal....erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten! hoffe doch schon, dass ich bei euch mitkomme! habe im letzten jahr 2 ironman bestritten und starte in der 2 buliga triathlon und war bis zu meinem 23 lebensjahr im mtb nationalkader und bin für giant gefahren......ist aber ein bissl her und daher hoffe ich, dass ich es schaffe dran zu bleiben wenn ich racing team lese scheint ihr ja schon fit und schnell zu sein!? ich konnte aus privaten gründen in diesem jahr nicht soviel trainieren und beginne nun mit der grundlage für das training im nächsten jahr und würde mich einfach freuen mit euch ein paar schöne touren und strecken kennen zu lernen......!
> lg christoph




oh man jungs,der fährt kreise um uns wie'n hai um die beute ich glaub der schwimmt schneller als wir fahren harhar,ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (29. August 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, er kommt das erste Mal, wenn du nicht dabei bist, dann tun hinterher nur die Beine weh und nicht auch die Ohren.



Har.har,har



Oberaggi schrieb:


> Schenkelsprenge: Aber keine Angst bei Anfängern machen unsere Oberschlammspritzer immer schön langsam.



Ich glaube das wird hier wohl nicht nötig sein....... ich denke das wir lediglich in der "3. Halbzeit" eine reelle Chance haben...


@Schenkelsprenge: Das mit dem Race-Team hast Du wohl falsch verstanden. Unser madfrankie stammt aus dem Motorsport....(ist aber auch auf dem Bike schnell unterwegs )

Leider müssen wir wohl mit der ersten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt noch ne´ Woche warten da einigen von uns am kommenden Sonntag in IGB starten werden (Ich bin noch unentschlossen ) ... dadurch fällt wohl der SA-Treff beim Bäcker mal wieder aus...  oder


----------



## Oberaggi (29. August 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wird hier wohl nicht nötig sein....... ich denke das wir lediglich in der "3. Halbzeit" eine reelle Chance haben...


... und nicht zu vergessen die dann folgenden Herausforderungen am ersten Berg. 

Ja nächsten Samstag wird wohl wieder nichts. Werde Sonntag wohl auch zum zuschauen kommen.


----------



## Oberaggi (31. August 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Ich bin noch unentschlossen


Ich auch, tendiere aber zur Teilnahme.
Melden wir uns dann Samstag Abend an, bin vorher noch beim Jugendfußball???


----------



## Cywalker (1. September 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ich auch, tendiere aber zur Teilnahme.
> Melden wir uns dann Samstag Abend an, bin vorher noch beim Jugendfußball???


----------



## Schlammspritzer (1. September 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ich auch, tendiere aber zur Teilnahme.
> Melden wir uns dann Samstag Abend an???



Bin Samstagabend beim Arbeitskollegen auf ´nem Polterabend (die halbe Firma kommt wahrscheinlich..)

Wenn Nachmeldung dann Sonntagmorgen.... ich tendiere  aber eher zur Nichtteilnahme .... komme dann Nachmittags mal vorbei..


----------



## Schlammspritzer (5. September 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Bin Samstagabend beim Arbeitskollegen auf ´nem Polterabend (die halbe Firma kommtwahrscheinlich..)... ich tendiere  aber eher zur Nichtteilnahme[/QUOTE)
> 
> EDIT: Nehme doch teiIl!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (5. September 2010)

Hi,

super Leistung Jungs 

Aber dass der Kutscher mit nur 5 Wochen Training schnellster war

Und Longus,  Top Ten Plazierung 

und fliegen können sie auch, die Schlammspritzer, hoffe alle sind gesund!

Grüße Vega970


----------



## b-kutscher (5. September 2010)

HARHARHAR
danke auch an prof.dr.dr NELDI der EINRENKER 
hab gedacht bis zur 2.ten vp.halte ich das nicht durch vor rückenschmerzen,aber siehe da!!


----------



## Oberaggi (5. September 2010)

vega970 schrieb:


> und fliegen können sie auch, die Schlammspritzer, hoffe alle sind gesund!


Zumindest der Körper. 

Jetzt weiß ich auch wer der einsame Rufer am DB-Trail war.


----------



## k.wein (6. September 2010)

Moin Jungs,
Ich bin in zwei, drei Wochen auch wieder dabei. 
Allerdings mit misserabeler Form. 
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Cywalker (6. September 2010)

...und sogar in die Best-Of-Galerie bei Sportfotos24.com hat es unser Kutscher geschafft.


----------



## vega970 (6. September 2010)

Kurz bevor Kutscher die Abfahrt runter gekommen ist, sind 3 Wildschweine in Panik durchs Unterholz,
jetzt weiß ich auch warumvor wem die geflüchtet sind


----------



## b-kutscher (6. September 2010)

vega970 schrieb:


> Kurz bevor Kutscher die Abfahrt runter gekommen ist, sind 3 Wildschweine in Panik durchs Unterholz,
> jetzt weiß ich auch warumvor wem die geflüchtet sind




jaja der neid der besitzlosen grins


----------



## Klinger (6. September 2010)

Das erklärt teilweise das Spannungsverhältnis Mountainbiker-Jäger-Wildsau. 
Wobei ich mir wiederum nicht im klaren bin wovor die gemeine Wildsau mehr Schiss hat....


----------



## Oberaggi (7. September 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Das erklärt teilweise das Spannungsverhältnis Mountainbiker-Jäger-Wildsau.
> Wobei ich mir wiederum nicht im klaren bin wovor die gemeine Wildsau mehr Schiss hat....


Es kommt drauf an wie gut sie noch hört.


----------



## Cywalker (7. September 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
hier sind ein paar Team-Fotos, die Fräulein Schlammspritzer am Sonntag auf der Strecke geschossen hat.
Die Videos gibt's dann zur Weihnachtsfeier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schenkelsprenge (8. September 2010)

Hey auch wenn ich euch noch nicht kenne......herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den tollen Leistungen!

Grreeeettttzzzzz bis Samstag


----------



## vega970 (8. September 2010)

gibt's dann zur Weihnachtsfeier. 

find ich gut...10 Jahre Schlammspritzer


----------



## Cywalker (10. September 2010)

@schenkelsprenge
Dann bis morgen 14 Uhr beim Bäcker. 

Das gilt natürlich auch für den Rest der Bande. Freue mich schon auf zahlreiche Schlammspritzer und eine Herbstsaisoneröffnungstour bei bestem Bike-Wetter.


----------



## b-kutscher (12. September 2010)

Cywalker schrieb:


> @schenkelsprenge
> Dann bis morgen 14 Uhr beim Bäcker.
> 
> Das gilt natürlich auch für den Rest der Bande. Freue mich schon auf zahlreiche Schlammspritzer und eine Herbstsaisoneröffnungstour bei bestem Bike-Wetter.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (25. September 2010)

Heute 14:00 b.B.  longus und ich sind schon mal da.....Wer kommt noch..

... die Trails sind sicher gut gewässert.


@schenkelsprenge: Zeig dich doch mal.... .....oder will uns da einer hochnehmen..........


----------



## Cywalker (25. September 2010)

Muss leider passen. Probe. 

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Klinger (26. September 2010)

Ich bin reif für die Insel.....
Bis November dann.


----------



## vega970 (26. September 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich bin reif für die Insel.....
> Bis November dann.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (26. September 2010)

vega970 schrieb:


>





Der fährt 3 Wochen nach Malle....  @ Klinger: Hoffe du schreibst uns mal ne Karte.. Schönen Urlaub euch beiden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (26. September 2010)

Nix Malle, LaPalma: viel tiefer und linkser im Dirke Weltatlas!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Palma


----------



## Schlammspritzer (26. September 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Nix Malle, LaPalma: viel tiefer und linkser im Dirke Weltatlas!
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Palma





Sorry, da hab´ich mal wieder nicht richtig zugehört...


----------



## Klinger (26. September 2010)

Macht nix, hauptsach warm und weit weg und kein Handy und Appartment mit WLAN.


----------



## Oberaggi (26. September 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> und Appartment mit WLAN.


Da müssen wir ja auf Deine Kommentare nicht verzichten.


----------



## Klinger (27. September 2010)

Ich gelobe mich zurück zu halten!!!


----------



## vega970 (28. September 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Macht nix, hauptsach warm und weit weg und kein Handy und Appartment mit WLAN.



Wollte auch ins warme, leider nichts mehr frei gewesen.(Ferien)

Gehts halt wieder 5 Tage an meinen  2. Wohnsitz (Kirchzarten)

Viel Spass , ist aber jetzt noch keine SeniorenüberWinterungimSüden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (28. September 2010)

Für dem E-M.. brauche ich noch eine Trainingseinheit.... deshalb fahr ich mit Cywalker morgen noch ne kleine Runde mit Beleuchtung...

Hat jemand Lust bzw. Zeit sich anzuschließen....?  Wir starten geg. 17:30 bei mir..


----------



## Oberaggi (29. September 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich gelobe mich zurück zu halten!!!


Bitte nicht.


----------



## Oberaggi (29. September 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Für dem E-M.. brauche ich noch eine Trainingseinheit.... deshalb fahr ich mit Cywalker morgen noch ne kleine Runde mit Beleuchtung...
> 
> Hat jemand Lust bzw. Zeit sich anzuschließen....?  Wir starten geg. 17:30 bei mir..



Habe am Montag schon mit dem G.-Meister trainiert. 
Wenn du gut trainiert bist, brauchst du am Samstag aber keine Beleuchtung, auch als Master. 

Haben eigentlich noch weitere Schlammspritzer gemeldet?
Unser Racer steigt dann wieder bei der letzten Verpflegung ein?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (29. September 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Wenn du gut trainiert bist, brauchst du am Samstag aber keine Beleuchtung, auch als Master.




also doch.....



Oberaggi schrieb:


> Haben eigentlich noch weitere Schlammspritzer gemeldet?



Longus wollte mitfahren , hat aber leider doch keine Zeit.. ... beim Kutscher bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher...





Oberaggi schrieb:


> Unser Racer steigt dann wieder bei der letzten Verpflegung ein?




Auf den freu ich mich schon..........


----------



## Cywalker (30. September 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Wenn du gut trainiert bist, brauchst du am Samstag aber keine Beleuchtung, auch als Master.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geh ma ford...soooo untrainiert hat das gestern doch gar nicht ausgesehen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (9. Oktober 2010)

Leider waren Heute nur drei von uns in Lemberg am Start...

Trotzdem hatten Cywalker, Oberaggi und ich sehr viel Spaß auf den besten Trails der Region......und das bei tollem Kaiserwetter


----------



## Cywalker (14. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht's Samstag aus? Noch wer am Start? Es hat sich noch ein Gast-Fahrer angemeldet. Hoffe mal, er lässt sich nicht vom Wetter abschrecken.


----------



## Oberaggi (16. Oktober 2010)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Wie sieht's Samstag aus? Noch wer am Start? Es hat sich noch ein Gast-Fahrer angemeldet. Hoffe mal, er lässt sich nicht vom Wetter abschrecken.



Ich übrigens heute nicht. 
Und wohl auch diesen Monat nicht mehr.


----------



## racedevelopment (24. Oktober 2010)

Hey Guys,

hatte gestern die Gründungsmitglieder in meiner Race-Werkstatt zu gast ..es war ein netter Abend mit den Jungs und ich konnte endlich mal wieder etwas Mountainbikefeeling spüren....Die 2 waren etwas durch die kalten Temperaturen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen,aber als echter Racer hat man für fast alles eine Lösung.... Bilder werden erst nach Freigabe der beiden Wärmebedürftigen veröffentlicht.....
keep on racing
cheers


----------



## vega970 (24. Oktober 2010)

racedevelopment schrieb:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> hatte gestern die Gründungsmitglieder in meiner Race-Werkstatt zu gast ..es war ein netter Abend mit den Jungs und ich konnte endlich mal wieder etwas Mountainbikefeeling spüren....Die 2 waren etwas durch die kalten Temperaturen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen,aber als echter Racer hat man für fast alles eine Lösung.... Bilder werden erst nach Freigabe der beiden Wärmebedürftigen veröffentlicht.....
> keep on racing
> cheers



Hi,
verstehe ich das richtig, du hast jetzt in der "Race-Freien-Zeit", eine Wärmestube für bedürftige MTBler 
Samstags ab 16:00 mit Heimbringdienst, ey supper

Grüße
Vega970  ...noch ohne WP-Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (24. Oktober 2010)

racedevelopment schrieb:


> hatte gestern die Gründungsmitglieder in meiner Race-Werkstatt zu gast ..es war ein netter Abend mit den Jungs und ich konnte endlich mal wieder etwas Mountainbikefeeling spüren....D



.... und wir Rennluft.....  Ja war schön dich mal wieder zu sehn...... (Schade das Vega noch schwitzen wollte...... sonst wären alle, noch aktiven, Gründungsmitglieder da gewesen...)



racedevelopment schrieb:


> Bilder werden erst nach Freigabe der beiden Wärmebedürftigen veröffentlicht.....
> cheers



......nee kommt nicht in die Tüte....... (Longus und ich bei min. 65 Grad in der Reifenheizdecke...) Da ist das jahrelang aufgebaute Image dahin...


----------



## k.wein (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich könnte am Samstag mal wieder mitfahren. Wann trefft Ihr euch ? 13: 30 oder 14:00 Uhr ?
Gruß.
       Karsten


----------



## Schlammspritzer (27. Oktober 2010)

k.wein schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich könnte am Samstag mal wieder mitfahren. Wann trefft Ihr euch ? 13: 30 oder 14:00 Uhr ?
> Gruß.
> Karsten




14:00 Uhr!!  Ich kann die nächsten beiden Samstage leider nicht.... (Schaffe,Schaffe.....)


----------



## k.wein (27. Oktober 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> 14:00 Uhr!!  Ich kann die nächsten beiden Samstage leider nicht.... (Schaffe,Schaffe.....)



Muss ich vielleicht auch, mal sehen.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## racedevelopment (28. Oktober 2010)

@ Vega, ja eine Wärmestube für Schlammspritzer natürlich mit kaltem W-Bier und Heimbringservice damit keiner verloren geht.... by the way Sauna machen wir auch geht bis 120°C.....

@ Schlammspritzer, kein Problem die Bilder werden dann nur intern verwertet... War cool mit Euch...gibt es dieses Jahr eine Weihnachtsfeier....??

@ Longus habe noch Deine Brille....

Keep racing Leute... bald fahre ich wieder mit....


----------



## vega970 (28. Oktober 2010)

..gibt es dieses Jahr eine Weihnachtsfeier....??

Hi, 
ich wollte am Samstag ins Weihnachtsfeier-Lokal gehen, brauchen wir unbedingt das Nebenzimmer oder reicht ein Tisch im Lokal.
Wer kommt??

Radfahren nur gaaanz langsam, Schmerzen im li. Knie, ja ja das Alter

Grüße aus Baden


----------



## Cywalker (29. Oktober 2010)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte am Samstag ins Weihnachtsfeier-Lokal gehen, brauchen wir unbedingt das Nebenzimmer oder reicht ein Tisch im Lokal.
> Wer kommt??



Denke mal, wenn es nicht grad am 4.12. ist wären Fräulein Schlammspritzer und ich sicher noch mal dabei.

Das letzte Mal waren wir doch auch "nur" im Lokal, wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder?


----------



## Longus90 (30. Oktober 2010)

Wer ist heute außer mir am Start?


----------



## Klinger (30. Oktober 2010)

Bin zur 3 Halbzeit in der EWH oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (30. Oktober 2010)

Longus90 schrieb:


> Wer ist heute außer mir am Start?



Ich nicht, aber ein Urlauber könnte später dazustoßen....


----------



## b-kutscher (1. November 2010)

Hey Mädels
gibts eigentlich kein WP-TEAM dieses Jahr oder hab ich was verpasst???


----------



## Klinger (2. November 2010)

Nix verpasst. 
Fällt, wahrscheins wegen Bodennebel, aus.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (4. November 2010)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> Hey Mädels
> gibts eigentlich kein WP-TEAM dieses Jahr oder hab ich was verpasst???




Nee... ohne mich........... (siehe 2-3 Seiten weiter vorn )

edit: 14 Seiten ;-)



Wer issen am Samstag am Start..

Hab´ da mal noch nen "alten Bekannten" ausgegraben (ich sag nur: Meister, 40, Verheiratet und werdender Papa..)

Da ich wieder Schaffe muß würde ich mit ed....  etwas später dazustoßen  (analog letzter Woche)


@ vega: hast du schon was reserviert? Gibt´s schon einen Termin


----------



## Oberaggi (4. November 2010)

Bei nem Weizen Pokal Team wäre ich dabei, ansonsten ist das Thema für mich durch. 

Samstag bin ich wohl nicht dabei, lege noch mal einen Fußballtag ein.


----------



## Klinger (5. November 2010)

Weder 1te noch 2te und schon garnicht 3te Halbzeit: kä Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (5. November 2010)

@ vega: hast du schon was reserviert? Gibt´s schon einen Termin
Außer Cywalker hat noch keiner zugesagt dass er/sie kommt, für 4 Personen brauch ich nix reservieren:confuse


Hohoho


----------



## Schlammspritzer (5. November 2010)

vega970 schrieb:


> Außer Cywalker hat noch keiner zugesagt dass er/sie kommt, für 4 Personen brauch ich nix reservieren:confuse



Ich bin mit meinem debei..........  .....wenn ich nur wisst wann...


----------



## Klinger (6. November 2010)

...ach sag mir wann, oh wann ????????????


----------



## vega970 (6. November 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...ach sag mir wann, oh wann ????????????



27, 4, 11, 18  

oder so ich komme mit 2 Personen und kann am 27.11. + 04.12. usw.

das Datum mit den meisten Treffer ist es, alles klar... ich kann immer !!
auch Freitags

außer am 04.12. muss aber nicht unbedingt dabei sein..

Nochwas, war heute mit Helmcamera unterwegs, war leider zu tief eingestellt
nur laub laub wurzeln laub  dat wird noch

Grüße vega970


----------



## vega970 (6. November 2010)

Für Punktesammler:

 2. Advents CTF
Wann:
    12.12.2010  
Wo:
    CJD Homburg -


----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. November 2010)

vega970 schrieb:


> ich komme mit 2 Personen und kann am 27.11. + 04.12. usw. außer am 04.12. muss aber nicht unbedingt dabei sein...Grüße vega970




..............Ich schlag dann mal den 27.11. vor... ...(bin aber auch noch flexibel)





vega970 schrieb:


> ich kann immer !!  auch Freitags




....hab ich auch schon gehört...........................


----------



## b-kutscher (8. November 2010)

Ja,ich wäre auch dabei,SA gehts glaube ich an allen Terminen


----------



## Oberaggi (8. November 2010)

27.11. könnte ich (ich kann leider nicht immer ), aber meine Frau kann nicht, aber damit kann ich umgehen.

Der 4.12. hätte auch seinen Reiz, da ist am nächsten Tag die Nikolausitour. 

Fährt eigentlich jemand am 20.11. die Nacht-CTF mit?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (8. November 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand am 20.11. die Nacht-CTF mit?




...da fährt bestimmt jemand mit ......


----------



## Cywalker (9. November 2010)

Hallo Männers,
ich habe mal eine Umfrage bzgl. des Weihnachtsessens gestartet. 4 Termine sind vorgegeben und Ihr könnt angeben ob Ihr da könnt, nicht könnt oder Euch zur Not Zeit machen könntet. Also, hier klicken: Umfrage, Namen angeben und Termine klicken.

Hoffe, dass Euch das Ganze nicht zu modern ist. 

P.S.
Nacht-CTF kann ich nicht, aber Vegas Advents-Tour hab ich mal notiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (9. November 2010)

So, habe meine Termine eingetragen, konnte aber nur ja/nein auswählen.
Wie kann ich für mehr Farbe sorgen?


----------



## Cywalker (9. November 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> So, habe meine Termine eingetragen, konnte aber nur ja/nein auswählen.
> Wie kann ich für mehr Farbe sorgen?



Öööhm...Hast Du keine 3 Auswahlmöglichkeiten? Grün=Ja, Rot=Nein, Gelb="Zur Not". 
Könnte es auch für Dich abändern...


----------



## Oberaggi (9. November 2010)

War etwas blind.


----------



## vega970 (9. November 2010)

Umfrage finde ich gut!

Cywalker jetzt hast du eine schöne Aufgabe für die nächsten Jahre


----------



## vega970 (12. November 2010)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Hallo Männers,
> ich habe mal eine Umfrage bzgl. des Weihnachtsessens gestartet. 4 Termine sind vorgegeben und Ihr könnt angeben ob Ihr da könnt, nicht könnt oder Euch zur Not Zeit machen könntet. Also, hier klicken: Umfrage, Namen angeben und Termine klicken.
> 
> Hoffe, dass Euch das Ganze nicht zu modern ist.
> ...


----------



## Cywalker (13. November 2010)

Schlammspritzer und ich fahren heute ne Runde. Starten aber trotz Winterzeit ausnahmsweise erst um 14 Uhr.


----------



## vega970 (13. November 2010)

ich fahre morgen früh eine RRR (RehaRadwegRunde)

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (16. November 2010)

Hallooo erst maal, ......ich weiß nicht ob ihr´s schon wusstet....... aber die Anmeldung zur Nikolaustour ist on..

Jetzt fleißig anmelden...... Abfahrtstermin können wir ja noch abmachen, sollte aber nicht später als 8:30 in O-heim sein.


----------



## Klinger (19. November 2010)

Laut Kachelmann ist morgen trocken und LangBux-Wetter (unter 10°), also eigentlich optimal!
Wann/Wer/Wo/(Warum?)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (19. November 2010)

wann: denke mal 13:30 Uhr, lass mich aber gerne korrigieren
wer: mindestens Schlammi, madfrankie et moi
wo: beim Bäcker
warum: weil!


----------



## Oberaggi (19. November 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Laut Kachelmann ...


Du kennst ja zwielichtige Gestalten. 



Cywalker schrieb:


> wann: denke mal 13:30 Uhr, lass mich aber gerne korrigieren
> wer: mindestens Schlammi, madfrankie et moi
> wo: beim Bäcker
> warum: weil!


Wer ist denn "Schlammi" 
Wenn ich ein Bike habe komme ich vielleicht auch, war gerade dabei mir das biken abzugewöhnen.
Zum warum: Wegen der guten Gespräche.


----------



## Klinger (19. November 2010)

@ober:
Falls es am Rad scheitern sollte: ich könnte Dir mein Stadtrad zur Verfügung stellen (Vollbleirahmen, gefühlte 50kg Leergewicht).

@cy:
13:30 wird eng!!


----------



## Cywalker (19. November 2010)

Dann sagen wir doch einfach, wie gehabt 14 Uhr. Ansonsten können die Chefs ja mal telefonieren.


----------



## Oberaggi (19. November 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> ich könnte Dir mein Stadtrad zur Verfügung stellen (Vollbleirahmen, gefühlte 50kg Leergewicht).


Da fällt mir ein, so eins habe ich auch noch im Keller. Man sitzt sehr komfortabel drauf.



Cywalker schrieb:


> Ansonsten können die Chefs ja mal telefonieren.


 Welche Chefs? Es lebe die Anarchie. 

Bei mir würden auch 15h oder 16h passen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (19. November 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Bei mir würden auch 15h oder 16h passen.




Wo kommen wir denn da hin.........nee.....nee 14:00 Uhr ist der äußerster Termin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Longus90 (20. November 2010)

Hallo es ist Winterzeit !!!


----------



## Cywalker (21. November 2010)

Soooo. Die Umfrage bzgl. Weihnachtsessen wurde ausgewertet...Das Ergebnis hat aber keinem so recht gefallen, weswegen der EWH-Auschuss kurzerhand FREITAG den 10.12. als Termin festgelegt hat. Hoffen, das passt für alle.


----------



## Klinger (21. November 2010)

In der EWH?
Wer reserviert den Platz ( am Buffet)?


----------



## vega970 (25. November 2010)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Soooo. Die Umfrage bzgl. Weihnachtsessen wurde ausgewertet...Das Ergebnis hat aber keinem so recht gefallen, weswegen der EWH-Auschuss kurzerhand FREITAG den 10.12. als Termin festgelegt hat. Hoffen, das passt für alle.



Tisch schon bestellt?


----------



## Longus90 (27. November 2010)

Bin am dem Abend bei Dieter Nuhr.Komme vielleicht nach.


----------



## vega970 (27. November 2010)

Longus90 schrieb:


> Bin am dem Abend bei Dieter Nuhr.Komme vielleicht nach.



Tisch ist bestellt, 15 Personen, gleicher Tisch wie letztes Jahr.
Weiß jeder noch wo er/sie gesessen hat

@Longus, das hättest du dir sparen können, 
die Mandelbachtaler Comedians sind die BESTEN


----------



## Klinger (28. November 2010)

Gibst gps-Koordinaten? Ist schon sooo lange her.


----------



## vega970 (29. November 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Gibst gps-Koordinaten? Ist schon sooo lange her.



Ich hol dich am Parkplatz ab und führe dich zu deinem Platz!

@De Martin, kommt de Martin auch??

Grüße aus Karlsruhe


----------



## Klinger (29. November 2010)

Ok, danke
Parkplatz Ouatier Nord am Eurobahnhof wäre genehm!!!
Zur Not geht auch Saarland- oder Kongresshalle.


----------



## vega970 (29. November 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ok, danke
> Parkplatz Ouatier Nord am Eurobahnhof wäre genehm!!!
> Zur Not geht auch Saarland- oder Kongresshalle.



Komm doch mit dem Bus, hängst dir Zettel um den Hals "wird an Endhaltestelle abgeholt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (29. November 2010)

Vor Jahren hatte ich mal ein Tshirt: "Ich bin 30, bitte helfen Sie mir über die Strasse!"
Wie gesagt, vor Jahren was....


----------



## Markus (MW) (30. November 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Vor Jahren hatte ich mal ein Tshirt: "Ich bin 30, bitte helfen Sie mir über die Strasse!"
> Wie gesagt, vor Jahren was....



Vor 20...


----------



## puremalt (30. November 2010)

Nein, Herrmann, ich komm nicht. Wer nix schafft soll auch net feiern. Und weil ich diesjahr kein einziges Mal schlammgespritzt hab........ 
Außerdem bin ich an dem WE bei meiner Schwester auf'm Geburtstag.


----------



## Klinger (30. November 2010)

@MW: Woher weisst du das, hattest Du auch so eins????


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Dezember 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> @MW: Woher weisst du das, hattest Du auch so eins????



Genau...


----------



## vega970 (6. Dezember 2010)

Freitag 19: 30   oder wann,
was wurde in der EWH beschlossen??
könnt ihr euch noch erinnern???
Kommt der ensummer ach?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. Dezember 2010)

vega970 schrieb:


> Freitag 19: 30   oder wann,
> was wurde in der EWH beschlossen??
> könnt ihr euch noch erinnern???



neee.... awer 19:30 is ok. 




vega970 schrieb:


> Kommt der ensummer ach?




ich glaab jo


----------



## Oberaggi (6. Dezember 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> neee.... awer 19:30 is ok.


20:00 h wäre besser. Es gibt ja auch noch Leute, die Freitag nachmittags arbeiten.


----------



## vega970 (7. Dezember 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> 20:00 h wäre besser. Es gibt ja auch noch Leute, die Freitag nachmittags arbeiten.



Jaja so kenn ich die Projektmanager morgens nicht vor 10 ins Büro kommen und dann um für 18:00 Termine einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
Fährt am Samstag jemand ?
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Oberaggi (8. Dezember 2010)

k.wein schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Fährt am Samstag jemand ?
> Gruß.
> Karsten


Hängt alles etwas von der Wetterentwicklung und der Weihnachtsfeier ab.
Du bist natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen, auch wenn du dich etwas rar gemacht hast.

Bei ordentlichen Bedingungen starte ich am Sonntag in Homburg bei der CTF.


----------



## k.wein (8. Dezember 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Hängt alles etwas von der Wetterentwicklung und der Weihnachtsfeier ab.
> Du bist natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen, auch wenn du dich etwas rar gemacht hast.
> 
> Tut mir wirklich leid, aber ich muss fast jeden Samstag arbeiten.
> ...


----------



## Schlammspritzer (9. Dezember 2010)

k.wein schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Fährt am Samstag jemand ?
> Gruß.
> Karsten




Ich hab´s mal vor...14:00 b.B...  (kommt natürlich noch auf´s Wetter und meine aktuelle Verfassung :kotz:an!..)


Wäre schön dich mal wieder zu treffen,...(wollte e´ mal was mit dir besprechen...)


----------



## k.wein (9. Dezember 2010)

Sollte diesen Samstag jetzt wirklich mal funktionieren. Ich muss auch dringend was für den WP tun. Dank zweier Krankheitswochen ,bin ich weit abgeschlagen 
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## racedevelopment (10. Dezember 2010)

vega970 schrieb:


> Freitag 19: 30   oder wann,
> was wurde in der EWH beschlossen??
> könnt ihr euch noch erinnern???
> Kommt der ensummer ach?




Hallo ich wollte nur sagen ich komme heute so zwischen 19:30 und 20:00 Uhr mit Sylvie.... keep on racing Madfrankie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche den Schlammspritzer

Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch


----------



## b-kutscher (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir(uns)

ALLES LIEBE UND GUTE ZUM FEST


----------



## Schlammspritzer (30. Dezember 2010)

Hat Morgen jemand Lust auf eine schöne Silvestertour ??

 Ich würde vorschlagen das wir uns, wie sonst auch, um 14.00 in Ormesheim beim Bäcker treffen..

Wäre schön wenn wir noch mal zusammen das Jahr ausklingen lassen könnten....

P.S. Hat da nicht noch einer.................vlt. kommt der ja auch mit??..


----------



## racedevelopment (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute , würde morgen gerne mitfahren kann aber mal wieder nicht,dafür gibt es andere Neuigkeiten von Madfrankie und seinen Racing-activities auf und neben den Rennstrecken der Welt...Habe nach dem Motorsport-Saisonfinale in Spanien intensiv nach Räumen für ein Clubheim unserer Truppe in der Heimat geschaut und bin fündig geworden.... Erwerb der Räumlichkeiten ist vertraglich bereits erledigt Insider können sich denken wo ich meine,bitte aber bis auf weiteres vertraulich behandeln....(nur so viel ca. 70% der Truppe hat dort schon gesessen    2 davon sogar in Heizdecken gehüllt..)
Happy New Year and All The Best for 2011 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oberaggi (30. Dezember 2010)

Das könnte morgen sogar klappen.
Dann fahren wir vom Geburtstag ins Clubhaus und zurück.


----------



## Klinger (31. Dezember 2010)

Dann guten Rutsch...


----------



## Schlammspritzer (31. Dezember 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Dann guten Rutsch...




Danke...  Bin nur einmal (aus-)gerutscht...:

Ansonsten war´s eine sehr schöne aber auch sehr anstrengende Tour. (besonders die 700 Höhenmeter nach der Fischerhütte)....

Leider hat sich das "Geburtstagskind" in den Schwarzwald verdrückt...  Wir hätten gern persönlich gratuliert............ Zum Glück gib´s ja noch Telefon.....


----------



## Schlammspritzer (3. Januar 2011)

Wer hat denn noch vor am Samstagabend bei [email protected] mit zu fahren... (Start vor Ort geg. 18:00 Uhr)

Anreise (ausnahmsweise) mit dem Auto...

War letztes Jahr einfach nur Genial was die Bikeaholics da auf die Beine gestellt haben...

Hoffentlich passt das Wetter...


----------



## Oberaggi (4. Januar 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Wer hat denn noch vor am Samstagabend bei [email protected] mit zu fahren... (Start vor Ort geg. 18:00 Uhr)
> 
> Anreise (ausnahmsweise) mit dem Auto...
> 
> ...


Bin am WE auf Reisen, aber die Veranstaltung ist ja jetzt eh verschoben.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (8. Januar 2011)

*Hallo ist da Jemand ?????*​
Bestes Schlammspritzwetter... (Von Oben Trocken und Unten Nass...)

Ich fahr mal um 14:00 Uhr am Treff vorbei und lass mich überraschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (8. Januar 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> *Hallo ist da Jemand ?????*​
> Bestes Schlammspritzwetter... (Von Oben Trocken und Unten Nass...)
> 
> Ich fahr mal um 14:00 Uhr am Treff vorbei und lass mich überraschen...




Ich glaube wir sollten den Fred in:"Einsame Touren des Mandelbachtaler Schlammspritzers" umbenennen...

Im Ernst, war besser fahrbar als gedacht und das bei Traumwetter........ da habt ihr wirklich was verpasst....


----------



## Klinger (9. Januar 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> .... da habt ihr wirklich was verpasst....



Das kannst Du so pauschal nicht sagen!
Ich war nordwestlich unterwegs, wurde auch nochmal Zeit und war ganz auch ganz nett!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (9. Januar 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich war nordwestlich unterwegs, wurde auch nochmal Zeit und war ganz auch ganz nett!!!!!!!!!!!




Warst du etwa einer von denen?:



michael.sc schrieb:


> ...mit 16 Bikern durch den Forest. Das hat gestern richtig Laune gemacht!




Da wollte ich ja auch mal mit...... Na ja, der Sommer fängt ja erst an...


----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. Januar 2011)

Morgen iss´es widder soweit.... 14:00 b.B.....  (habe schon zwei... feste Zusagen...)

Natürlich dürfen noch mehr mitfahren.. (auch die nochnichtsofittendiebeider/denwildenimwesten56kmamstückfahrer..:.....)


----------



## Oberaggi (15. Januar 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Morgen iss´es widder soweit.... 14:00 b.B.....  (habe schon zwei... feste Zusagen...)


Dann sind wir ja mindestens zu viert.


----------



## Oberaggi (22. Januar 2011)

Heute dann [email protected] 
Ich komme mit dem Partner meiner Frau um 17h zum Schlammspritzer. 

Und für die, die es noch nicht wussten:
Seit Jahresbeginn ganzjähriger Treffpunkt um 14:00 h. 
Keine Konfusion mehr mit Sommer- und Winterzeit.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (22. Januar 2011)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Heute dann [email protected]
> Ich komme mit dem Partner meiner Frau um 17h zum Schlammspritzer..




bin schon fast bereit...


----------



## Schlammspritzer (27. Januar 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Gibts den Treff noch oder fahren die alle schon Rollator?



Da antworte ich mal lieber hier....

Klar gibt´s den noch, aber (s.o.) mit neuer Winterzeit=14:00 Uhr (genau wie im Sommer...)

Wir haben dich bei [email protected] vermisst...... deshalb haben longus und ich den Part mit der (unfreiwilligen!!!) Abkürzung übernommen....

Bis Samstag....


----------



## Klinger (27. Januar 2011)

I will try to do my very best......
skoal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (4. Februar 2011)

Neues Wochenende, neuer Aufruf: Wer nutzt mit mir die tollen Schlammsprtizbedingungen...

14.00 Uhr b.B.


----------



## Oberaggi (5. Februar 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Neues Wochenende, neuer Aufruf: Wer nutzt mit mir die tollen Schlammsprtizbedingungen...
> 
> 14.00 Uhr b.B.


Das würde mich auch interessieren, ich glaube ich schaue mal vorbei.


----------



## vega970 (13. Februar 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Neues Wochenende, neuer Aufruf: Wer nutzt mit mir die tollen Schlammsprtizbedingungen...
> 
> 14.00 Uhr b.B.


 
War ich gestern um 13:57 b.B. Abfahrt 14:05 war ne schöne Tour ;-)
fast 3 Std. Grundlagen

nächste Woche fahr ich dann RR

Grüße an die Kolleeeeeeeesche die nicht dabei waren


----------



## Schlammspritzer (13. Februar 2011)

vega970 schrieb:


> War ich gestern um 13:57 b.B. Abfahrt 14:05 war ne schöne Tour ;-)
> fast 3 Std. Grundlagen
> 
> nächste Woche fahr ich dann RR
> ...





Hätteste du mal vorher was gepfiffen...

Longus und ich sind 2 1/2 Stunden später zum Samstags-Nightride u.a über den Schwarzenberg aufgebrochen.


----------



## Oberaggi (13. Februar 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Longus und ich sind 2 1/2 Stunden später zum Samstags-Nightride u.a über den Schwarzenberg aufgebrochen.


Das ist doch auch mal ne gute Idee, da wäre ich öfter dabei. 
Diese Woche habe ich allerdings nicht so lange Ausgang, bin dann aber sicher wieder fit


----------



## vega970 (5. März 2011)

Suche ein Smilie das pfeifen kann  lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (9. März 2011)

... und immer schön dran denken: am Samstag ist suedpfalzadventuresidekickertesttour!!!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (9. März 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> suedpfalzadventuresidekickertesttour!!!!!





.....Auch "Rollertestfahrt am Hamster" genannt..... 


.......bin ja mal gespannt auf das "Gefährt" ...und den ver....Fahrer...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (10. März 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> .....Auch "Rollertestfahrt am Hamster" genannt.....
> 
> 
> .......bin ja mal gespannt auf das "Gefährt" ...und den ver....Fahrer...



Der Unterbodenschutz hat schon ein bißchen gelitten.


----------



## vega970 (24. März 2011)

Hi, 

iss was am Samstag, hab Urlaub

Grüße


----------



## Klinger (24. März 2011)

Bei mir eher weniger...
Muss spätestens 19:00 frisch gewaschen und rasiert antreten!


----------



## vega970 (24. März 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Bei mir eher weniger...
> Muss spätestens 19:00 frisch gewaschen und rasiert antreten!



wollte keine Tour übers Wochenende machen, war 2 Wochen krank(erkältet)


----------



## Schlammspritzer (24. März 2011)

Bei mir auch eher weniger....... ich muss noch renoviere... und wollt dann ev. , so wie letscht Woch memm logul un memm aggi, Sunndasmorjens so gehe 9:30 starte....

@ vega: mer nemme dich geere mit....


----------



## Oberaggi (24. März 2011)

Der Akku ist geladen. 

Dann ist ja schon Sommerzeit, d.h. eine Stunde weniger schlafen.


----------



## Klinger (31. März 2011)

Was isn am Samstag?
Kurzbuxwetter angesagt und für mich noch 2 Alternativen, ok, vielleicht auch nur eine wenn ich dem Eddy seinen Altersdurchschnitt nicht versauen will...


----------



## Schlammspritzer (31. März 2011)

Bei mir geht leider nix.... mich hat´s voll erwischt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (1. April 2011)

Bin wahrscheinlich auch nicht am Start, evtl. kurzfristig am Sonntag.


----------



## vega970 (1. April 2011)

Bei mir geht eine gemütliche Tour !


----------



## Laktatbolzen (2. April 2011)

Beim Kiel in Güdingen ist jeden Samstag um 13 uhr auch ein MTB Treff.
Kommt doch mal vorbei.


----------



## Klinger (14. April 2011)

Gibt es vielleicht einen neuen Treff, einmal jährlich, vorm Seniorenwohnheim?


----------



## vega970 (14. April 2011)

Die Herren fahren zur Zeit eher Sonntagmorgen!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. April 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht einen neuen Treff, einmal jährlich, vorm Seniorenwohnheim?




 Der ist gut.... ( ....ist aber langfristig in Planung....)





vega970 schrieb:


> Die Herren fahren zur Zeit eher Sonntagmorgen!




Ja die Dauerrenovierer, Schwimmbadbauer, Fußballgucker, Wiedereinsteiger etc.... treffen sich auch nächsten Sonntag wieder geg. 9:30 b.B. zu einer schönen Runde bis ca. 14:00 Uhr... (natürlich mit Einkehr.. )


----------



## Oberaggi (15. April 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Ja die Dauerrenovierer, Schwimmbadbauer, Fußballgucker, Wiedereinsteiger etc.... treffen sich auch nächsten Sonntag wieder geg. 9:30 b.B. zu einer schönen Runde bis ca. 14:00 Uhr... (natürlich mit Einkehr.. )


Außer dem Gläubigen, der Sonntagmorgen um 10 h lieber in die Kirche geht.


----------



## Klinger (15. April 2011)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Außer dem Gläubigen, der Sonntagmorgen um 10 h lieber in die Kirche geht.


----------



## vega970 (20. April 2011)

unn, wie , was Samstag ?? odder wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (21. April 2011)

vega970 schrieb:


> unn, wie , was Samstag ?? odder wie




Ich bin für Samstag 14:00 Uhr b.B.


----------



## vega970 (22. April 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Ich bin für Samstag 14:00 Uhr b.B.



Da bin ich dabei dabei ....


----------



## Klinger (22. April 2011)

Ich versuche auch zu kommen trotz der spannenden Püttlinger Alternativ-Veranstaltung.


----------



## Oberaggi (22. April 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich versuche auch zu kommen trotz der spannenden Püttlinger Alternativ-Veranstaltung.



Ja dann muss ich ja auch kommen, muss aber um 18 h daheim und geduscht sein.


----------



## Oberaggi (6. Mai 2011)

Dieses WE fahre ich mal wieder sonntags und der Schlammspritzer auch.
Treffpunkt um 9:30 h  bB.
Es geht dann auch Richtung bB auf den Spuren von Crazyeddie.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. Mai 2011)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Es geht dann auch Richtung bB auf den Spuren von Crazyeddie.




......und seiner (unserer) letzjährigen DUDO-Tour um den bB.  ............Kommt noch wer mit..????...............natürlich ist auch eine Einkehr.....   geplant..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (7. Mai 2011)

Gibts einen ungefähren Fahrplan, will evtl später einsteigen?


----------



## Cywalker (7. Mai 2011)

Ich dät wohl noch mal mitfahren. Der bB würd mich ja auch mal interessieren. Wann fährt denn der Oberaggi los? Da könnt ich mich evtl. dranhängen.
Oder ich mach's wie der Klinger und stoß später dazu je nach Fahrplan.


----------



## vega970 (7. Mai 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> ......und seiner (unserer) letzjährigen DUDO-Tour um den bB.  ............Kommt noch wer mit..????...............natürlich ist auch eine Einkehr.....   geplant..



ich net, uff de Sonntag


----------



## Oberaggi (7. Mai 2011)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Ich dät wohl noch mal mitfahren. Der bB würd mich ja auch mal interessieren. Wann fährt denn der Oberaggi los? Da könnt ich mich evtl. dranhängen.
> Oder ich mach's wie der Klinger und stoß später dazu je nach Fahrplan.


Der Cywalker kommt ja jetzt aus einer anderen Richtung. 
Würde so um 9:20 h daheim starten, wir können uns bei mir oder am Brunnen treffen.
Gib mir noch Bescheid.


----------



## Oberaggi (7. Mai 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Gibts einen ungefähren Fahrplan, will evtl später einsteigen?



Ich denke erst den Stadtwaldteil Richtung Jägersfreude und dann bB.
Vielleicht so nach ner Stunde mal telefonieren, wollte evtl. noch den Schwarzenberg mitnehmen?


----------



## crazyeddie (7. Mai 2011)

wenn ihr am gehlenberg die künstlich angelegte abfahrt fahrt, lasst den unteren teil aus bzw. umfahrt ihn gradeaus. dort wurden bäume geernet und demnentsprechend sieht es aus. mir hat ein ast (stamm?) heute das carbonschaltauge abgerissen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (8. Mai 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> wenn ihr am gehlenberg die künstlich angelegte abfahrt fahrt, lasst den unteren teil aus bzw. umfahrt ihn gradeaus. dort wurden bäume geernet und demnentsprechend sieht es aus. mir hat ein ast (stamm?) heute das carbonschaltauge abgerissen.




...........im Vergleich zu "Klingers Vorgarten" .. war´s dort aber pillepalle.....


----------



## Klinger (9. Mai 2011)

...ist halt kein Carbonara-Vorgarten!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (13. Mai 2011)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hallo Schlammspritzer,
> 
> Treffpunkt Samstag 14:00 beim Bäcker, ist das noch so?
> 
> ...




...Zurück zu den Wurzeln...........dieses Wo wollte ich mal wieder Samstags fahren..

Wer kommt mit...


----------



## vega970 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich nicht, 
habe Rufbereitschaft.

Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (14. Mai 2011)

Bin da.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (15. Mai 2011)

War ne´ sehr schöne Tour Gestern...  ... met´em Fully mach der Schmetterlingspfad noch viel mehr Spaß.......bin noch nie so gut durchgekommen..... lag wohl auch an meinem extrem sicheren Vorfahrer: longus 90..... sogar die Holzstege waren diesmal kein Problem..

Dank nun verlängerter An- und Abfahrt hat Cywalker sogar die 1000 hm geknackt.......RESPEKT!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (20. Mai 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> ...Zurück zu den Wurzeln...........dieses Wo wollte ich mal wieder Samstags fahren..
> 
> Wer kommt mit...




......Morgen schon wieder.........................14:00 Uhr b.B.....


----------



## Klinger (21. Mai 2011)

Ich versuche zu kommen.


----------



## Oberaggi (21. Mai 2011)

Und ich gehe mit meinen Ge(h)hilfen ein bisserl spazieren.


----------



## Cywalker (21. Mai 2011)

Bei mir klappt's heut leider nicht.  Vielleicht heute Abend noch ne kleine Hausrunde.


----------



## vega970 (21. Mai 2011)

Und ich bin in Karlsruhe, aber nächste Woche wieder


----------



## Klinger (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habs schon immer vermutet, jetzt hat er's gestanden:


Oberaggi schrieb:


> Und ich gehe mit meinen Ge(h)hilfen ein bisserl spazieren.



*Der Kerl hat Gehilfen!!!!!!!!!*​
Und geht auch noch mit denen Spazieren, unglaublich sowas.


----------



## Oberaggi (22. Mai 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich habs schon immer vermutet, jetzt hat er's gestanden:
> 
> 
> *Der Kerl hat Gehilfen!!!!!!!!!*​
> Und geht auch noch mit denen Spazieren, unglaublich sowas.



Nicht weitersagen, es sind zwei und immer an meiner Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (25. Mai 2011)

Ich meld´ mich mal für´s kommende WE ab....

Wer iss´en am Mittwoch, außer Cywalker und mir, noch bei Bike+Help dabei......wir könnten ja dann zusammen an- und abfahren...

@ Aggi: Du kannst deine beiden Begleiter ja mitbringen.... (auf der Heimfahrt brauch´ ich ja immer ein wenig Unterstützung...)


----------



## Klinger (26. Mai 2011)

Ich muß mich ab heute mal ausgiebig um den Vorgarten kümmern.....


----------



## Oberaggi (26. Mai 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> @ Aggi: Du kannst deine beiden Begleiter ja mitbringen.... (auf der Heimfahrt brauch´ ich ja immer ein wenig Unterstützung...)


Dann schraub ich vorher noch ein paar Rollen dran, die bremsen sonst so.


----------



## Cywalker (31. Mai 2011)

Kommt jetzt außer Schlammspritzer und mir noch jemand mit?

Wann sollen wir denn los? Gegen 8 in Fechingen vielleicht?


----------



## vega970 (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich kann leider nicht, bin noch in KA.

Am Donnerstag will ich nachmittags eine längere gemütliche RR-Tour machen.

Grüße

Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (1. Juni 2011)

Am Sonntag steht schon die nächste Veranstaltung an......... Beim Bliesgau Bike Day dürfen* wir* doch nicht fehlen............

Wer kommt mit...

Start mit den Montagsbikern..... gegen 9:00 Uhr..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (2. Juni 2011)

Leider nicht, Terminprobleme


----------



## Cywalker (2. Juni 2011)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Cywalker (4. Juni 2011)

Ich will versuchen schon recht früh zu starten und dann schön "doucement" zu machen. Dann könnt Ihr mich ja unterwegs aufgabeln.


----------



## Klinger (8. Juni 2011)

Ich will am Sonntag bei der Ford-ctf in Saarlouis starten.
Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## Oberaggi (8. Juni 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich will am Sonntag bei der Ford-ctf in Saarlouis starten.
> Fährt jemand mit?


Gewiss, bei soner CTF sind ja immer einige am Start. 


Ich fahre übrigens nicht mit, muss in die Hauptstadt.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (8. Juni 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich will am Sonntag bei der Ford-ctf in Saarlouis starten.
> Fährt jemand mit?




Ich bin über Pfingsten, wie immer, auf der Hütt´n....


----------



## vega970 (13. Juni 2011)

unserm "Ober-Schlammspritzer"  alles Gute 



Grüße Vega970

10 Jahre MTB-News .........


----------



## Schlammspritzer (24. Juni 2011)

Ist am Samstag jemand am Start (14:00 b.B.).... Ich bleib dem Dschungel mal fern.....

Alternativ könnte ich auch am Sonntagmorgen so gegen 9:00 Uhr anbieten...    Wer hat Lust und ist im Lande...??????


----------



## Klinger (25. Juni 2011)

Keine Starterlaubnis


----------



## b-kutscher (26. Juni 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Ist am Samstag jemand am Start (14:00 b.B.).... Ich bleib dem Dschungel mal fern.....
> 
> Alternativ könnte ich auch am Sonntagmorgen so gegen 9:00 Uhr anbieten...    Wer hat Lust und ist im Lande...??????



Schade,zu spät gelesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (5. Juli 2011)

Hi,

unserem Kameramann und Navigator 

ALLES GUTE   

Viele Grüße

Vega970  ....  aus dem Urlaub zurück


----------



## Schlammspritzer (5. Juli 2011)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> unserem Kameramann und Navigator
> 
> ...




Auch von mir .......... und einen schönen Urlaub...




vega970 schrieb:


> Vega970  ....  aus dem Urlaub zurück




Sehr schön .......dann kannst du ja sicher am Sonntagmorgen, so gegen 9.00, mit mir und Mad-Frankie auf Tour gehen......



b-kutscher schrieb:


> Schade,zu spät gelesen...



....... vielleicht stößt ja noch der Herr Kutscher dazu.........


----------



## vega970 (7. Juli 2011)

ja


----------



## racedevelopment (9. Juli 2011)

Männer seit Ihr bereit ?? Dank Schlammspritzers Hilfe bei der Installation meines Rasenroboters kann ich am So. um 9 mit Euch biken (sofern ich mein 97er Cannodale noch irgendwo finde)freue mich mega....


P.S. die Rondgabel ist noch von 95 falls die noch jemand kennt 

damals mußte man das Mobiltelefon noch auf dem Stahlgepäckträger befestigen...an eine Lenkerhalterung war nicht zu denken


----------



## vega970 (10. Juli 2011)

ja


----------



## racedevelopment (11. Juli 2011)

Männer,war eine super Sonntagstour
schöne Trails guter Abschluß in Ormesheim...
ging alles voll auch ohne Fully 
Madfrankie


----------



## vega970 (14. Juli 2011)

Joo war schöne Tour,

Männer wir müssen mal reden!!

http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/

Grüße aus KA


----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. Juli 2011)

vega970 schrieb:


> Männer wir müssen mal reden!!



Joo, gerne...... über was denn...


----------



## Cywalker (15. Juli 2011)

Vermutlich über einen Ausflug in den Pfälzer Wald. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (15. Juli 2011)

Das komische Eichbaum und Donnerbräu und so, das schmeckt doch alles nicht!!!


----------



## vega970 (16. Juli 2011)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Vermutlich über einen Ausflug in den Pfälzer Wald. ;-)



Ganz genau, noch kommen wir "günstig" an ein T-Shirt.

Herr Klinger kann ja ein Kasten Bier mitnehmen, und ein paar saarländische Schwenker. 

Grüße vega970


----------



## Klinger (17. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man einfach nochmal gemeinsam fahren und beim Abschlußgetränk Details besprechen?


----------



## vega970 (17. Juli 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man einfach nochmal gemeinsam fahren und beim Abschlußgetränk Details besprechen?



Sehr gut, Samstag habe ich Rufbereitschaft und eine Baustelle zu Hause, wie die meisten (Saarländer muss immer etwas um- oder anbauen).

Sonntag 24.07.  spätestens 09:00 Abfahrt.

Grüße 
Vega970


----------



## Klinger (17. Juli 2011)

Sonntags bin ich meistens unpässlich!!!


----------



## Klinger (21. Juli 2011)

Für mich stellt sich am Sa wieder die Frage: Richtung Nord-West oder Süd-Ost starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (21. Juli 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich am Sa wieder die Frage: Richtung Nord-West oder Süd-Ost starten?



Sorry... aber hier läuft diesen Samstag nix...   Da ich, genau wie Vega, noch ne´Baustelle hab´ haben wir uns entschlossen Sonntagmorgen zu fahren...


----------



## Klinger (22. Juli 2011)

vega970 schrieb:


> Männer wir müssen mal reden!!
> 
> http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/
> 
> Grüße aus KA



Unn???


----------



## vega970 (23. Juli 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Unn???



Hallo,
wegen den Baustellen wirds erst wieder in Lemberg gehen.

Ich ruf dich mal an.
Grüße


----------



## Schlammspritzer (30. Juli 2011)

Morgen..äh.. Heute will ich noch an dem "Kicker" für meinen Gehilfen weiterbauen...  Am Montag muss ich den Bagger wieder abgeben...

Deshalb will (kann) ich erst Sonntagmorgen fahren.... Wer kommt mit.......9:00 Uhr b.B.


----------



## racedevelopment (30. Juli 2011)

fahre morgenfrüh mit,kann aber wohl erst um 9:00 daheim wegfahren,melde mich bei Schlammspritzer um 8:45 telefonsich....
madfrankie


----------



## Oberaggi (8. August 2011)

Ich will nächsten Sonntag fahren, da bo es so schöne Trails gibt.
Ist noch ein Schlammspritzer dabei?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (12. August 2011)

Und die da-bo -Verweigerer treffen sich Samstag 14:00 b.B....


----------



## vega970 (13. August 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Und die da-bo -Verweigerer treffen sich Samstag 14:00 b.B....



und fahren dann über Umweg nach Homburg zur Trofeo ?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (19. August 2011)

Und schon wieder- ist Wochenende.... .......-stellt sich mal wieder die Frage: Wer ist morgen am Start....


----------



## Oberaggi (20. August 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Und schon wieder- ist Wochenende.... .......-stellt sich mal wieder die Frage: Wer ist morgen am Start....



Ich nicht, dafür aber am Sonntag um 9h bB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (20. August 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Und schon wieder- ist Wochenende.... .......-stellt sich mal wieder die Frage: Wer ist morgen am Start....



ich 14:00 b.B.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (26. August 2011)

Eigentlich wolle ich ja in St. Ingbert, wegen meines schlechten Trainingsstandes, nicht starten......... eigentlich....... jetzt haben mich meine Arbeitskollegen bequatscht...... und wir machen jetzt bei der Betriebsmeisterschaft mit...

Morgen will ich mir die Strecke mal anschauen/ abfahren... unser GPS-Beauftragter Oberaggi hat sich bereit erklärt mir, mit Hilfe seines Garmin`s , den Weg zu zeigen.

Kommt noch jemand mit.........Start 14.00 b. B. (in O´heim beim Bäcker)


----------



## Cywalker (27. August 2011)

Muss heute wieder auf die Bühne...dann setze ich wohl noch 2 Wochenenden wegen Feierlichkeiten aus.  Aber,ab dem IGB-Marathon-WE würde ich mich wohl noch mal anschließen. 

Beim Marathon selbst wollte ich dieses Jahr mangels Training auch nicht starten, aber immerhin ist Fräulein Schlammspritzer als Streckenposten eingeplant.


----------



## Klinger (27. August 2011)

Die Wochenenden im Dschungelcamp fordern halt ihren Tribut! Ich trainiere noch Fiachetappen und Flüssigkeits- und Kalorienaufnahme damit ich am nächsten We Stielfser Joch mit Goldseetrail angehen kann.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (27. August 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Die Wochenenden im Dschungelcamp fordern halt ihren Tribut! Ich trainiere noch Fiachetappen und Flüssigkeits- und Kalorienaufnahme damit ich am nächsten We Stielfser Joch mit Goldseetrail angehen kann.



Warum das Training, das kannst du doch schon lange.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (2. September 2011)

Samstag wer am Start...

Ich hab mich mit meinen "Teamkollegen" im Betzentalstadion ca.14:30 verabredet, komme aber noch b.B. vorbei...

Wem die MA- Kurzstrecke zu langweilig wird kann ja auch zur dritten Halbzeit kommen....  (EWH wär mal wieder schön)


----------



## Oberaggi (2. September 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Wem die MA- Kurzstrecke zu langweilig wird kann ja auch zur dritten Halbzeit kommen....  (EWH wär mal wieder schön)



Wann wäre dort denn Treffpunkt, ich bin erst noch beim Jugend Fußball und käme dann nach.

Ist der Herr Klinger eigentlich wieder einsatzbereit?


----------



## Klinger (2. September 2011)

. . . noch da wo die ganzen Apfelbäume dumm rumstehen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (2. September 2011)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Wann wäre dort denn Treffpunkt, ich bin erst noch beim Jugend Fußball und käme dann nach.



Ich schätze mal so 17:15 -17:30 ....




Klinger schrieb:


> . . . noch da wo die ganzen Apfelbäume dumm rumstehen.



Du siehst also vor lauter Bäumen die Plantagen nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bowo (7. September 2011)

ich wollt mich dann auch ma zu wort melden =)

da ich neu hier bin hab ich kp welchen bäcker ihr in ormesem meint....

und wie weit bzw wie lang fahrt ihr immer so? und wie hoch iss der altersdurchschnitt =)


----------



## Schlammspritzer (7. September 2011)

bowo schrieb:


> da ich neu hier bin hab ich kp welchen bäcker ihr in ormesem meint....



In Ormesumm gibt´s nur einen Bäcker! Der ist am Marktplatz wo auch die Endhaltestelle der Saartal-Linie ist.



bowo schrieb:


> und wie weit bzw wie lang fahrt ihr immer so?


Meist fahren wir 40- 60 Km in ca 3-4 Stunden. Wobei eine Abschlußeinkehr.. fest eingeplant ist...



bowo schrieb:


> und wie hoch iss der altersdurchschnitt =)



Der dürfte so bei 48 Jahren liegen... ..


----------



## Cywalker (8. September 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Der dürfte so bei 48 Jahren liegen... ..



Da komm ich mir jetzt aber ganz schön alt vor. 
Man könnte auch sagen, so grob zwischen 35 und 55.


----------



## Klinger (9. September 2011)

An alle Ü18: was ischn am Samstag? Will lockere Runde drehen und am Sonntag beim Dämon starten.


----------



## Oberaggi (9. September 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> An alle Ü18: was ischn am Samstag? Will lockere Runde drehen und am Sonntag beim Dämon starten.



Aus diversen Termingründen haben wir uns letzte Woche für kommenden Sonntag verabredet, Uhrzeit noch zu definieren.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (9. September 2011)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Aus diversen Termingründen haben wir uns letzte Woche für kommenden Sonntag verabredet, Uhrzeit noch zu definieren.



Ich muss am Sonntag (mal wieder ...) um 10:00 ins Betzental.....  Wer will darf sich gerne anschließen...

Start bei mir geg. 09:15...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (11. September 2011)

Schöne Tour heute auch wenn es mal wieder die Kurzstrecke in IGB war.
Insbesondere waren wir trocken und pünktlich dahemm.

Mal sehen wie viele von den neuen Interessenten das Zeug zum Schlammspritzer haben.

Nächste Woche dann wieder sonntags in und ums Betzental.

Schade das wir keine aktiven Mitglieder mehr in der Klasse Ü30 haben.


----------



## Cywalker (11. September 2011)

Wer issen bei uns nicht Ü30?


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. September 2011)

U50 - da wird's aber für einige eng


----------



## Schlammspritzer (13. September 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> U50 - da wird's aber für einige eng



... ist ja auch nicht erforderlich...........


----------



## vega970 (24. September 2011)

Bin um 14:00 b.B.


----------



## Longus90 (24. September 2011)

Hallo, hat heute keiner Lust auf Biken? Mit Abschluss beim Geburtstagskind!!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (24. September 2011)

vega970 schrieb:


> Bin um 14:00 b.B.



Bin auch da


----------



## Klinger (25. September 2011)

Könnten die Herren vielleicht etwas früher die Ansagen vom Stapel  lassen? Dann hätte ich auch noch Zeit meinen Samstags-Mittags-Plan zu überdenken.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (25. September 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Könnten die Herren vielleicht etwas früher die Ansagen vom Stapel  lassen? Dann hätte ich auch noch Zeit meinen Samstags-Mittags-Plan zu überdenken.




....Sorry, war keine Absicht........wir hatten uns aber letzte Woche schon mündlich... verabredet....


----------



## Schlammspritzer (25. September 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> ....Sorry, war keine Absicht........wir hatten uns aber letzte Woche schon mündlich... verabredet....



*P.S.:* nächsten Samstag wird voraussichtlich wieder gefahren........ und eingekehrt.......  der Fred heißt ja auch Regelmäßige Touren ..................................................................Wäre schön wenn die Truppe mal wieder über 3 bis 4 Starter ansteigen würde...... das "Geburtstagskind" von Gestern hat jedenfalls , mal wieder....,... sein kommen angekündigt.....

Übrigens...: Es wurde angeregt wieder Trikots zu bestellen. Wer noch keins hat oder einen 2. Satz bestellen will sollte sich mit mir, oder mit Vega in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (26. September 2011)

Hallo ihr Schlammspritzer...
Ich würde natürlich nen Trikotsatz nehmen. Bevor es aber heißt: "Watt, wer bist Du denn?" steige ich dann am Wochenende auch lieber mal wieder ins regelmäßige Tourengeschäft ein. Nicht, dass ihr nem Unbekannten wie mir, kein Trikot geben wollt. 

Samstag würde gehen, aber wie wäre es denn Montags als Alternativ- oder Zusatztermin an der Wildsau-Nachfahrt teilzunehmen?


----------



## Oberaggi (26. September 2011)

Ich melde mich dann für das nächste Wochenende mal ab, das ist mir hier alles zu flach.


----------



## Klinger (26. September 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> der Fred heißt ja auch Regelmäßige Touren ....



Das wäre ja auch 1x jährlich oder so....

Und am nächsten Wochenende ist Dabo-Nachfahrt, ist auch regelmäßig 1xjährlich!
Bei passendem Wetter bin ich dabei, hat jemand Interesse?

@Oberaggi: Dabo ist sicher nicht flach!!!


----------



## Oberaggi (7. Oktober 2011)

Bin dann wieder im Lande, habe genug von der Höhe, das ist ja auch ganz ungesund mit der vielen Sonne und so. 
Wer ist bei diesem schönen Wetter an diesem WE noch am Start?


----------



## Klinger (7. Oktober 2011)

Bei feuchtem Wetter werde ich nicht erscheinen weil ich noch meine letzte Erkältung abarbeite...


----------



## Schlammspritzer (7. Oktober 2011)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Bin dann wieder im Lande, habe genug von der Höhe, das ist ja auch ganz ungesund mit der vielen Sonne und so.
> Wer ist bei diesem schönen Wetter an diesem WE noch am Start?



Na dann.... Wachablösung in den Bergen....Hab´ gerade die Schneeketten eingepackt......Mal sehn ob ich überhaupt zum Biken komme...... (bei dem schönen Wetter............)

...... für Lemberg bin ich leider noch nicht zurück...... aber den EMBM wär´ ich schon gern mitgefahren....... mal sehn....


----------



## Oberaggi (8. Oktober 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Na dann.... Wachablösung in den Bergen....Hab´ gerade die Schneeketten eingepackt......Mal sehn ob ich überhaupt zum Biken komme...... (bei dem schönen Wetter............)
> 
> ...... für Lemberg bin ich leider noch nicht zurück...... aber den EMBM wär´ ich schon gern mitgefahren....... mal sehn....


Ja dann viel Spaß beim Rodeln. 
Wo liegt das Problem bei EMBM, dann bist du doch wieder zurück?


----------



## Cywalker (8. Oktober 2011)

Muss nach meinem Wiedereinstieg letztes WE heute schon wieder passen. NaBü ruft...
Fährt eigentlichh noch jemand Lemberg? Hab mich mal angemeldet.


----------



## vega970 (8. Oktober 2011)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Muss nach meinem Wiedereinstieg letztes WE heute schon wieder passen. NaBü ruft...
> Fährt eigentlichh noch jemand Lemberg? Hab mich mal angemeldet.



Hallo, ich fahre Lemberg mit Andreas Otto W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (8. Oktober 2011)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Muss nach meinem Wiedereinstieg letztes WE heute schon wieder passen. NaBü ruft...
> Fährt eigentlichh noch jemand Lemberg? Hab mich mal angemeldet.


Bin nächstes WE zu Fuß unterwegs, man sieht sich dann vielleicht in 14 Tagen noch mal. 
Ich schreib schon mal mein Namensschild.


----------



## Cywalker (21. Oktober 2011)

Fährt wer morgen?


----------



## Oberaggi (21. Oktober 2011)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Fährt wer morgen?


Ja, aber ich nicht. 
Mache Sonntag eine Premium-Jugendtour.


----------



## sixbeaufort (21. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich morgen nicht arbeiten müsset, hätte ich mich spontan mit dran gehangen.
aber vielleicht seit ihr ja nächstes wochenende wieder on tour, da hätte ich dann mein freies wochenende.

servus.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (21. Oktober 2011)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Fährt wer morgen?




Longus ist krank... ..... und ich muss bis ca. 14:00 Uhr arbeiten... .... wollte aber dann so gegen 15- 15:30 nachkommen...wenn sonst wer fährt..

...was iisen mit den Thread-Starter.......... lange nicht mehr gesehen bzw. gehört...




sixbeaufort schrieb:


> wenn ich morgen nicht arbeiten müsset, hätte ich mich spontan mit dran gehangen.
> aber vielleicht seit ihr ja nächstes wochenende wieder on tour, da hätte ich dann mein freies wochenende.




Nächstes WE hab ich voraussichtlich auch wieder frei....


----------



## Cywalker (21. Oktober 2011)

Hmm...mal schauen, ob sich noch wer meldet. Ansonsten könnt ich mir evtl. auch ne Sonntags-Tour vorstellen.

Nächstes WE muss ich mal schaffen...aber nur bis 13 Uhr, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Sollte dann noch passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (21. Oktober 2011)

Nächstes WE ist auch der legendäre EBM, alle Schlammspritzer sind herzlich eingeladen.
Da bin ich dann auch wieder sonntags am Start.

Am Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich morgens oder mittags starte, kommt auf die Motivation der Jugend an.


----------



## vega970 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
bin zurück aus Kirchzarten, wenn morgen um 10:00 die Sonne schon schön scheint fahre ich 2 Stunden!!
Ferienwohnung für Ultra 2012 schon gebucht.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (22. Oktober 2011)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin zurück aus Kirchzarten, wenn morgen um 10:00 die Sonne schon schön scheint fahre ich 2 Stunden!!



Bin dabei.....ich hab aber noch länger Zeit....mal seh`n... vlt. kann man ja Aggi´s Nachwuchsförderung mit einbinden....??




vega970 schrieb:


> Ferienwohnung für Ultra 2012 schon gebucht.




Was für uns alle....... das ist aber nett......... (Startgeld zahlen wir natürlich selber...)


----------



## Cywalker (22. Oktober 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Bin dabei.....ich hab aber noch länger Zeit....mal seh`n... vlt. kann man ja Aggi´s Nachwuchsförderung mit einbinden....??



Oberaggi und ich sind auch am Start...Die Nachwuchsförderung wurde verschoben.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (23. Oktober 2011)

War ja mal wieder ne´ geniale Tour Heute mit dem "EMBM Mister Guide" auf Eddy´s Premium- PUR....

... und das bei genialem Bike-Wetter..........................und `nen neuen Schlammspritztrail haben wir auch noch entdeckt.....


----------



## Oberaggi (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja ich denke in die Ecke müssen wir demnächst noch öfter fahren.
Und in der EWH haben sie uns tatsächlich noch erkannt.


----------



## sixbeaufort (27. Oktober 2011)

hat jemand vor am samstag zu fahren?


----------



## vega970 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich, genaues erst morgen Abend.
Sonntag keine große Tour.

Grüße


----------



## Cywalker (28. Oktober 2011)

sixbeaufort schrieb:


> hat jemand vor am samstag zu fahren?



Bin noch ein wenig unschlüssig, aber denke ich werde fahren. 14 Uhr beim Bäcker würde ich dann mal sagen.

EMBM am So. verweigere ich dann doch wieder mal. Bin z.Zt. zu L A H M.


----------



## sixbeaufort (28. Oktober 2011)

ok. also ich wäre dann auch dabei und versuche an euch dran zu bleiben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (28. Oktober 2011)

Falls du nicht dran bleibst: ca 17:00 EWH, no problem!


----------



## Longus90 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich und L(K)utscher sind morgen auch dabei.
PS:wer ist sixbeaufort?


----------



## sixbeaufort (28. Oktober 2011)

oh sorry ich hab mich noch garnicht vorgestellt, also hole ich das mal nach.

normalerweise nennt man mich philip und ich bin 29 jahre alt.
ich hab vor drei ca. drei monaten mit dem spass auf zwei rädern angefangen und da das fahren allein nun mal nicht so viel spass macht, hab ich hier mal nach anschluss gesucht.

ich hoffe das geht ok das ich mich einfach so mit eingebaut hab?

gruss philip

ps.: was oder wo ist EWH?


----------



## vega970 (28. Oktober 2011)

Longus90 schrieb:


> Ich und L(K)utscher sind morgen auch dabei.
> PS:wer ist sixbeaufort?



freut mich


----------



## Oberaggi (28. Oktober 2011)

sixbeaufort schrieb:


> ps.: was oder wo ist EWH?



Eine Schutzhütte im familienfreundlichen Stadtteil von IGB, in der sich durstige Radler stärken können.


----------



## Cywalker (29. Oktober 2011)

sixbeaufort schrieb:


> ich hoffe das geht ok das ich mich einfach so mit eingebaut hab?



Voll ok.


----------



## k.wein (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. Komme heute evtl. um 14:00 zum Bäcker.
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## vega970 (29. Oktober 2011)

Dann fehlt ja nur noch Herr Klinger


----------



## Klinger (29. Oktober 2011)

Longus90 schrieb:


> Ich und L(K)utscher sind morgen auch dabei.
> PS:wer ist sixbeaufort?



Wer issn "Knutscher"???

Ich habe nur einen Tag am Wochenende freibekommen, ist diesmal ausnahmsweise wegen guter Führung (Trottoir kehren am Samstag und so)der Sonntag geworden  
Da dran sind der Schlammspritzer und der Oberaggi nicht ganz unschuldig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (2. November 2011)

Hallo, 
wird am kommenden Samstag gefahren ?
Beim letzten mal gefiel mir der geheime Schlammspritzertrail ganz besonders.
Der war so geheim, daß wir ihn nicht fanden .
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## vega970 (2. November 2011)

Wenns bremst bin ich dabei.

Cy

Grüße


----------



## Klinger (2. November 2011)

vega970 schrieb:


> Wenns bremst bin ich dabei.





Habe am Sa noch nix geplant, evtl fahre ich dann mal ein bisschen mit dem Radl durch die Gegend


----------



## Oberaggi (2. November 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Habe am Sa noch nix geplant, evtl fahre ich dann mal ein bisschen mit dem Radl durch die Gegend



Es könnte sein, dass ich mich da anschließe. 
Ich hätte auch noch einen Nachmittagstermin in Heidstock, wäre mal etwas anderes.
Sonst vielleicht Pre-Premium Teil 2


----------



## Schlammspritzer (2. November 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Habe am Sa noch nix geplant, evtl fahre ich dann mal ein bisschen mit dem Radl durch die Gegend




Ich komm auch mit......... schlage vor wir treffen uns so gegen 14:00 beim Bäcker.......... Beleuchtung nicht vergessen...


----------



## k.wein (3. November 2011)

Ich bringe noch nen Kumpel mit. Der wird sich aber vor der EWH ausklinken.Sonst wirds zu spaet fuer ihn.
Gruss.
             Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (3. November 2011)

Normalerweise muß ich ja auch nach dem Sandmännchen ins Bett.


----------



## Cywalker (3. November 2011)

vega970 schrieb:


> Cy



Deggmols Merci!



vega970 schrieb:


> Wenns bremst bin ich dabei.



Wenn's federt bin ich dabei. 

Okay...andernfalls vermutlich auch.


----------



## sixbeaufort (3. November 2011)

ich wäre dann auch wieder dabei, allerdings würde ich mich auch etwas früher ausklinken da ich lichttechnisch nicht wirklich gut ausgestattet bin und ich zu hause auch noch ein, zwei sachen zu erledigen hab.


----------



## sixbeaufort (5. November 2011)

ich muss wohl leider doch auf die tour heute verzichten, die frau liegt mit fieber im bett also werd ich dann heute mit den kinder on tour sein.

ich wünsch euch viel spass,

gruss philip


----------



## vega970 (11. November 2011)

Hi, 
bei mir morgen nichts, krank.

Grüße Vega


----------



## Schlammspritzer (11. November 2011)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hi, bei mir morgen nichts, krank.



Schade.... da wünsche ich mal gute Besserung... 

...


Ich muss Morgen Vormittag noch arbeiten.... werde aber rechtzeitig am Start sein...



sixbeaufort schrieb:


> allerdings würde ich mich auch etwas früher ausklinken da ich lichttechnisch nicht wirklich gut ausgestattet bin



Ich hoffe deiner Frau geht es wieder besser und du kannst mitfahren..




Da die meisten von uns dieses Jahr lichttechnisch aufgerüstet haben kannst du sicher auch ganz ohne eigenes Licht mitfahren...... ich leih´dir aber auch gerne meine Sigma für die Heimfahrt..


----------



## vega970 (11. November 2011)

Bin auch am aufrüsten,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170514393420

oder

http://magicshinelights.de/mj-872/  bin noch am überlegen.
für die Hellena kriege ich 2 mj-872


----------



## sixbeaufort (11. November 2011)

ich werde mich morgen um 14 uhr auf den weg zu arbeit machen, so ist das eben wenn man in der schule nicht aufgepasst hat, da muss man eben arbeiten wenn die anderen ausziehen um viel spass zu haben.

gruss philip.


----------



## k.wein (12. November 2011)

Bin um 14:00 Uhr beim Bäcker.
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## crazyeddie (12. November 2011)

vega970 schrieb:


> Bin auch am aufrüsten,
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170514393420
> 
> ...



konnte die mj-872 am dienstag live gegen meine hellena begutachten. nach knapp anderthalb stunden maximale helligkeit hat sie die füße gestreckt und ohne maximale helligkeit sieht man im wald nicht so arg viel, weil sie viel zu viel streut. außerdem ist der schalter am lampenkopf nicht so gut zu erreichen, genauso wie die akkuanzeige nicht im sichtbereich liegt. da muss dann ein mitfahrer deinen akkustand im auge haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (12. November 2011)

Hallo crazyeddie,

Danke für die Infos, hat mir sehr geholfen.
Dann wirds wohl doch die Hellena.
Bei ebay für 239,00  kennt den jemand?
Ansonsten habe ich ja noch einen 20  Gutschein Von Lemberg. 

Bei dem schönen Wetter erkältet 

Grüße 
Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (12. November 2011)

sixbeaufort schrieb:


> ich werde mich morgen um 14 uhr auf den weg zu arbeit machen, so ist das eben wenn man in der schule nicht aufgepasst hat, da muss man eben arbeiten wenn die anderen ausziehen um viel spass zu haben.
> 
> gruss philip.



... na´ dann viel Spaß auf der Arbeit..... (soll´s ja auch geben....)





vega970 schrieb:


> Bin auch am aufrüsten,
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170514393420
> 
> ...




Von dem "China-Böller" würde ich dir abraten... frag mal Aggi.

die andere macht zunächst keinen schlechten Eindruck......... du solltest aber immer das Gesamtpaket (Service, Garantie etc....) betrachten...


----------



## LatteMacchiato (12. November 2011)

vega970 schrieb:


> Bin auch am aufrüsten,
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170514393420
> 
> ...




die Lampe von Ebay habe ich. Bisher bin ich relativ zufrieden. 3h 20min Akkulaufzeit auf höchster Stufe ist auch ok. Werde mir dennoch die Hellena irgendwann mal zulegen. Suche halt noch nen Sponsor dafür


----------



## crazyeddie (12. November 2011)

laut bild hat die bei ebay den alten schalter, und als plus kostet sie dann auch gleich 285 mit dem kleinen akku.

die 3.0 kostet dich direkt über out-led 299 mit kleinem akku, abzüglich gutschein also 279. ist zwar viel geld, aber bei manchen dingen ist man nachher froh es ausgegeben zu haben (ich sag nur winterschuhe...).

da die angegebenen akkulaufzeiten stimmen (bzw. die lampe sogar länger leuchtet), reicht der kleine akku meistens.

wenn dich ne gebrauchte lampe mit dem alten schalter nicht schreckt, ich hätte ja schon gerne ne 3.0


----------



## Oberaggi (13. November 2011)

Als Helmlampe empfehle ich die Piko, da sie von der Bauform ideal ist (Lampe und Akku am Helm) und auch schön hell ist.
Dazu dann am Lenker noch ein Chinaböller. 
Meine erste Chinalampe funktioniert nach wie vor und ist auch gut hell.
Das Hauptproblem bei den Lampen ist der Akku aber das kriegt man mit ein bischen basteln in den Griff.
Ist letzten Endes auch ne Frage des Preises.

Apropos Nightride:
Nächsten Samsatg findet was bei unseren Nachbarn statt:
rando VTT Nocturne


----------



## HiMa83 (17. November 2011)

Hallo Jungs!

wie sieht's aus? Wer ist Samstag dabei?

Grüße


----------



## k.wein (17. November 2011)

ich.
Gruß.
            Karsten


----------



## Cywalker (17. November 2011)

Bin auch da


----------



## vega970 (17. November 2011)

Bin immer noch krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (17. November 2011)

Ich komm´ auch mit.....


----------



## HiMa83 (18. November 2011)

In welche Richtung geht's morgen? Könnte euch von HOM aus evtl. entgegen fahren...


----------



## Schlammspritzer (18. November 2011)

HiMa83 schrieb:


> In welche Richtung geht's morgen? Könnte euch von HOM aus evtl. entgegen fahren...



Das lässt sich sicher einrichten....... ich schick´ dir noch ne´ PN mit meiner Handynummer...


----------



## b-kutscher (19. November 2011)

Nehmt ihr mich mit???


----------



## Schlammspritzer (19. November 2011)

Wenn das Heute mal nicht Rekordbeteiligung war.... fast 2-Stellig.. ...sogar die als verschollen geglaubten Spritzer: puremalt und Lutscher oder Knutscher (oder so ähnlich..) waren mit..

Schade das die beiden Frank´s.. den Schmetterling ausgelassen haben...da habt ihr wirklich was verpasst...

Ich freu mich schon auf nächste Woche...hoffe nur das ich besser die alte Steige hochkomme.... Mann waren meine Beine schwer.....warum nur..... auf jeden Fall ess ich in Zukunft meine Teller leer..


----------



## Klinger (19. November 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> ... auf jeden Fall ess ich in Zukunft meine Teller leer..



Vorsicht, das kann nach hinten losgehen, vor allem am Welttoilettentag!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (19. November 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Vorsicht, das kann nach hinten losgehen, vor allem am Welttoilettentag!!!




...ja da muss ich natürlich aufpassen...... wann issen der wieder...


----------



## Oberaggi (20. November 2011)

Tja, Rekordbeteiligung und alle haben ein Highlight bei unseren französichen Nachbarn verpasst. 

Sehr schöne Nachtfahrt in Woustviller mit hohen Endlostrailanteil. 
Bei den aktuellen Bedingungen ein Muss im Kalender. 

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja nächste Woche noch mal, da bin ich wahrscheinlich auf Kirkeler und HOM Trails unterwegs und könnte dann noch in die EWH kommen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (20. November 2011)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Tja, Rekordbeteiligung und alle haben ein Highlight bei unseren französichen Nachbarn verpasst.
> 
> Sehr schöne Nachtfahrt in Woustviller mit hohen Endlostrailanteil.
> Bei den aktuellen Bedingungen ein Muss im Kalender.



Da wär´ich ja auch gerne gefahren...hab´nur leider die Anmeldung "verschlafen"..




Oberaggi schrieb:


> Vielleicht trifft man sich ja nächste Woche noch mal, da bin ich wahrscheinlich auf Kirkeler und HOM Trails unterwegs und könnte dann noch in die EWH kommen.



....ja da könnte man sich treffen...... die iss ja bei allen Bedingungen ein Muss...


----------



## HiMa83 (20. November 2011)

Mir hat es gestern auch richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Die nächsten Samstag sin bei mir leider terminlich verplant. Vielleicht geht ja mal einer sonntags mit auf ne Tour?!?!

Zum Thema Technik hab ich mal nach diesem Danny MacAskill gegoogelt.

OK. Dem sein Rad sieht etwas ander aus als unsere. Aber drauf hat's der Junge trotzdem!  Schaut selbst! > [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw"]Danny MacAskill - "Way Back Home"      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß an alle!


----------



## Klinger (20. November 2011)

@oberaggi: gibts einen track für die die nach dem Sandmännchen ins Bett mussten?


----------



## Oberaggi (20. November 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> @oberaggi: gibts einen track für die die nach dem Sandmännchen ins Bett mussten?


Ja, gibt es.


----------



## Klinger (21. November 2011)

http://www.rsf-phoenix.de/Nikolaustour_2011.pdf

Da es dieses Jahr in Kirkel keine Nik-Tour gibt habe ich mich da mal angemeldet.
Geplant ist An- und Abreise mit dem Radl.


----------



## Cywalker (25. November 2011)

Muss für morgen leider absagen...ich hab Lunge...und so en Kram...


----------



## Oberaggi (25. November 2011)

So mein Ausflug nach Kirkel ist geplatzt, dann könnte man morgen ja noch mal den Pre-Premium weiter erkunden. 
Der Herr Klinger und ich sind dann um 14h bB.


----------



## HiMa83 (25. November 2011)

14 Uhr Treffpunkt klappt bei mir auf keinen fall. Könnte höchstens ab 15:30 aus Richtung HOM dazustoßen, sofern das passen würde???

Ansonsten dreh ich alleine noch ne Runde... 

@Cywalker: gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (25. November 2011)

Komme nicht, muss morgens fahren.
Gruß.
          Karsten


----------



## Schlammspritzer (26. November 2011)

Mich hat´s leider auch erwischt....... hoffe das ich nächstes WE für den Nikolaus wieder Fit bin...




HiMa83 schrieb:


> 14 Uhr Treffpunkt klappt bei mir auf keinen fall. Könnte höchstens ab 15:30 aus Richtung HOM dazustoßen, sofern das passen würde??




Am Besten tauschst du mit Klinger oder Oberaggi deine Nummer aus, dann könnt ihr euch verabreden....

@all: Viel Spaß Heute...und vergesst die Nebelscheinwerfer nicht...


----------



## vega970 (26. November 2011)

Hi, 
mir gehts besser, bin aber für die gemütliche Samstagrunde noch nicht fit.
Werde evtl. ein kleine Runde drehen, muss heute auch früh zu Hause sein.

Grüße Vega970

@Longus, hast du die Weihnachtsfeier schon gebucht ??


----------



## Klinger (27. November 2011)

Schöne Tour mit grossem "Ho-Ho-Ho"-Effekt in kleiner Besetzung gestern


----------



## Oberaggi (27. November 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Schöne Tour mit grossem "Ho-Ho-Ho"-Effekt in kleiner Besetzung gestern


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. 
Ob wir die Wege jemals wieder finden.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (27. November 2011)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ob wir die Wege jemals wieder finden.




"Dank" GPS fürchte ich schon........


----------



## Klinger (28. November 2011)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ob wir die Wege jemals wieder finden.



Garmin ist dein Freund...


----------



## k.wein (28. November 2011)

Hallo,
treffe mich mit einem Kumpel am Samstag um 12:15 Uhr an der Güdinger Schleuse um nach Riegelsberg zur Nikolaustour zu starten.
Kommt jemand mit ?
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## Klinger (29. November 2011)

Fahrplan? 
Würde im Bereich Westspange/Ludwigskreisel dazustossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (29. November 2011)

Wenn alle um 12:15 pünktlich sind, sind wir gegen 12 . 30 an der Westspange.
Gruß.
             Karsten


----------



## Longus90 (3. Dezember 2011)

Bin um 12:15 an der Schleuse!
Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## Schlammspritzer (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss leider absagen...... die Freck is einfach stärker...


----------



## k.wein (3. Dezember 2011)

Sage auch ab. Sch. Regen.
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## HiMa83 (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

wer hat in der Woche zw. den Weihnachtsfeiertagen und Silvester Lust Zeit zum Biken?

Schlage mal den Dienstag den 27. vor. Könnten ggf. vormittags wie gewohnt beim Bäcker oder woanders treffen!

Wäre doch cool, wenn wir eine Jahresabschlusstour machen könnten. 

viele Grüße!


----------



## Cywalker (15. Dezember 2011)

Klingt gut. Habe "zwischen den Tagen" frei und wäre wohl dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (15. Dezember 2011)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Klingt gut.


*
Dito...​*

... ich hab nur leider keinen Urlaub mehr....  ... mal sehn ob ich noch ein par Ü-Stunden abbauen darf...

Wie sieht´s denn am Samstag aus........ Wetter sieht ja garnicht soooo schlecht aus.... eventuell gibt´s sogar den ersten Schnee...


----------



## Longus90 (16. Dezember 2011)

Wird mal wieder Zeit,endlich nochmal biken.Bin morgen dabei!!


----------



## Klinger (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich arbeite noch meine Pieps ab.
Wenns trocken bleibt mache ich morgen eine gemütliche Tour mit.


----------



## Oberaggi (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auch noch am abarbeiten und stoße dann im neuen Jahr wieder hinzu.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (17. Dezember 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wenns trocken bleibt mache ich morgen eine gemütliche Tour mit.



.......ja gemütliche Ü-50 Tour mit vorweihnachtlichem Umtrunk...

@ Vega: Gib dir einen Ruck...


----------



## Schlammspritzer (17. Dezember 2011)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> @ Vega: Gib dir einen Ruck...




.....ich bring auch meine neue, überarbeitete Freundin 3.0 mit......


----------



## HiMa83 (21. Dezember 2011)

HiMa83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> wer hat in der Woche zw. den Weihnachtsfeiertagen und Silvester Lust Zeit zum Biken?
> 
> Schlage mal den Dienstag den 27. vor. Könnten ggf. vormittags wie gewohnt beim Bäcker oder woanders treffen!


 
Also Jungs. Wie sieht's jetzt aus?

Würde für die Jahresabschlusstour mal den 27.12. mit Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Bäckerei ansetzen!
Bisher wären wir zu dritt... Da muss doch noch was gehn...


----------



## Klinger (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin ein Schaffer und will deshalb am Samstag den 31 ein bisschen radeln gehen, vorher keine Zeit.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich komm´ mit.....


----------



## Cywalker (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (22. Dezember 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Schaffer und will deshalb am Samstag den 31 ein bisschen radeln gehen, vorher keine Zeit.



Ich auch,
am 30/31.12. habe ich frei, je nach Wetterlage bin ich dann im Schwarzwald.

Grüße aus Karlsruhe

Vega970


----------



## HiMa83 (23. Dezember 2011)

Also der KLINGER hat mich jetzt mit seinem 31. etwas durcheinander gebracht.

*@Cywalker und Schlammspritzer:* 
Ihr seid am 27.12. 11 Uhr am Treff? Versteh ich das richtig?
*@Vega970: *
Was heißt dein "Ich auch"? Bist hoffentlich auch am Start, oder?

Grüße

M


----------



## Cywalker (23. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich das jetzt noch mal lese bin ich selbst etwas verwirrt. Ich für mich habe aber auf jeden Fall gemeint:
"Bin am 27.12. um 11 Uhr beim bB" 

Ein paar entspannte Feiertage wünsch ich Euch allen!


----------



## Klinger (23. Dezember 2011)

Für alle Verwirrten der Versuch einer Entwirrung:
Ich habe zwischen den Feiertagen keine Zeit für eine längere MTB-Tour.
Ich beabsichtige jedoch wenn alles klappt wie geplant (gelle Herr AdmiralSynder ) am 31.12.2011 wieder eine etwas längere Tour in der Tradition der legendären Samstagstouren zu unternehmen.

Klar?


----------



## HiMa83 (23. Dezember 2011)

@Klinger: Jo, dass du verhindert bist, hatte ich eh verstanden. Passt schon!

Am 31. würde es bei mir auch evtl. für ne Tour reichen. Das wäre dann der echte Jahresabschluss! Ich halte mich übers Forum auf dem Laufenden...

Wünsche allen auch ein schönes Fest!


----------



## vega970 (23. Dezember 2011)

ich auch = ich bin auch ein schaffer!!

in diesem Sinne

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (24. Dezember 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Für alle Verwirrten der Versuch einer Entwirrung:
> Ich habe zwischen den Feiertagen keine Zeit für eine längere MTB-Tour.
> Ich beabsichtige jedoch wenn alles klappt wie geplant (gelle Herr AdmiralSynder ) am 31.12.2011 wieder eine etwas längere Tour in der Tradition der legendären Samstagstouren zu unternehmen.
> 
> Klar?


 Planen bedeutet, den Zufall durch den Irrtum zu ersetzen.
    Gutes Wetter am 30.12 ist bestellt.


----------



## Klinger (24. Dezember 2011)

Du verwirrst schon wieder


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (25. Dezember 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> Du verwirrst schon wieder



 Kannst du es verschmerzen, wenn der Schlüssel aus Stahl statt Messing
  besteht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (25. Dezember 2011)

...die Spannung steigt!!!
Wenns passt, kein Problem


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (25. Dezember 2011)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...die Spannung steigt!!!
> Wenns passt, kein Problem



Das Matschbrett passt, ich war es heute am Schwarzenberg testen.
Allerdings gibt es immer noch ein paar Stellen, die die Erdfarbe annehmen.


----------



## Klinger (30. Dezember 2011)

Morgen irgendwer am Start falls das Wetter mitspielt?


----------



## HiMa83 (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich nicht dabei. 
Wann wäre Treff?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (30. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich mich Morgen um meinen Kleinen kümmern...

....... wenn´s Wetter passt wäre ich aber nicht abgeneigt.....am Besten wir telefonieren Morgen noch mal....


----------



## vega970 (31. Dezember 2011)

Moin, 
mir passt das Wetter nicht, deshalb war ich schon um 9:30 zum Spinning.

Wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch!

Grüße Hermann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Longus90 (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo Biker, ist heute jemand am Start?


----------



## Klinger (7. Januar 2012)

Ich bevorzuge heute die Mucki-Bude, will mir nochmal den alle-Jahre-wieder-Januar-Peak ansehen.


----------



## altamann (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo
Was seid ihr für eine Gruppe?
Habt ihr für einen "sehr langsam bergauf Fahrer" noch hin und wieder Platz? Möchte auf keinen Fall den "Bremser" spielen.
Sportliche Grüße Altamann


----------



## Schlammspritzer (13. Januar 2012)

altamann schrieb:


> Was seid ihr für eine Gruppe?



Ich glaube da machst du dir am besten selber ein Bild... (....vom Namen her würdest du sicher passen..)




altamann schrieb:


> Habt ihr für einen "sehr langsam bergauf Fahrer" noch hin und wieder Platz? Möchte auf keinen Fall den "Bremser" spielen.


...manchmal ist es garnicht sooo schlecht wenn uns einer bremst...gell lungus...



@all: Wer iiss` en morgen am Start... (14:00 Uhr b.B.)​


----------



## Klinger (13. Januar 2012)

Ich werde morgen mit Nr4 (siehe Fotos) und den Dackelschneider-Reifen ein andersaarlangtour machen.
Nennt man glaub ich auch Grundlagenausdauer mit dem anschließenden Ausgleich des Elektrolythaushaltes mit isotonischen Getränken im 500ml-Gebinde.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (13. Januar 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen mit Nr4 (siehe Fotos) und den Dackelschneider-Reifen ein andersaarlangtour machen.
> Klinger auf dem Weg zum Singlespeed.
> Soll ich die Flex mitbringen?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (13. Januar 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen mit Nr4 (siehe Fotos) und den Dackelschneider-Reifen ein andersaarlangtour machen.
> Nennt man glaub ich auch Grundlagenausdauer....



Ja, üb´ mal schön... mit dem Teil kannst´e ja auch mal ne´ "RR Tour" mitmachen... (mit so nem Lenker wäre sogar 3-fach erlaubt....)



Klinger schrieb:


> .... mit dem anschließenden Ausgleich des Elektrolythaushaltes mit isotonischen Getränken im 500ml-Gebinde.




....haben denn die Kleingärtner schon auf....


----------



## altamann (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo
Wie lang sind denn eure Touren? 
-Kilometer?
-Uhrzeit?
Gruß (sehr) Altamann


----------



## k.wein (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
Treffpunkt ist um 14:00 Uhr. Touren von Ormesheim und zurück meistens zw. 40 und 60 km.
Ich komme heute auch.
Gruß.
             Karsten


----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. Januar 2012)

k.wein schrieb:


> Touren von Ormesheim und zurück meistens zw. 40 und 60 km




.... und nicht zu vergessen die obligatorische Einkehr kurz vor Schluss.................war, mal wieder, ne´ schöne Tour Heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (21. Januar 2012)

unn allerseits,

bin zurück aus Oberstdorf, 5 Tage Sonne 

bei dem Wetter besuche ich heute die MuckiBude

Grüße Vega970


----------



## k.wein (21. Januar 2012)

Hätte morgen ( Sonntag ) evtl. Zeit für ne kleine Tour.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Schlammspritzer (27. Januar 2012)

Hi Männer´s,

morgen muss ich schon geg. 17:00 Uhr  zu einer Familienfeier... deshalb will ich schon geg. 11:00 oder 12:00 die Samstagstour starten..

.......kommt wer mit ? Eventuell könnten wir uns ja auch unterwegs treffen....


----------



## vega970 (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
so früh kann ich heute nicht, will aber auf jeden Fall heute fahren.
Grundlagen für Malle!

Grüße Vega070


----------



## Longus90 (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo Fremder (vega) bin auch am START.


----------



## Klinger (28. Januar 2012)

Ich bin heute im Urwald unterwegs


----------



## Schlammspritzer (28. Januar 2012)

Longus90 schrieb:


> Hallo Fremder (vega) bin auch am START.



Ich komm´ dann , wie besprochen, geg, 14:00 Uhr zum Start....(oder ich melde mich bei dir auf´em Handy)....


@ Klinger: Viel Spaß bei den wilden..... im Westen....


----------



## Klinger (28. Januar 2012)

Nix wilde im Westen, Arbeits-Sport-Reha oder so kommt eher hin.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (29. Januar 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Nix wilde im Westen, Arbeits-Sport-Reha oder so kommt eher hin.


 Mit dem Offroad-Rollator durch den Urwald.
http://nordiccare.de/page_1197114658703.html
Beim Downhill trennt sich der Spreu vom Weizen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (3. Februar 2012)

Ist morgen jemand am Start ? Wollte nach meiner Erkältung mal eine kleine lockere Runde drehen und ein Stück bei euch mitfahren.
Gruß.
          Karsten


----------



## Schlammspritzer (3. Februar 2012)

k.wein schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand am Start ? Wollte nach meiner Erkältung mal eine kleine lockere Runde drehen und ein Stück bei euch mitfahren.
> Gruß.
> Karsten




Ich hab´s mal vor... ... will aber auch nicht so lange fahren.... natürlich müssen wir aber unsere "Wärmestube" anfahren...


----------



## vega970 (4. Februar 2012)

k.wein schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand am Start ? Wollte nach meiner Erkältung mal eine kleine lockere Runde drehen und ein Stück bei euch mitfahren.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



Ich heute nicht 

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Klinger (4. Februar 2012)

Ich werde mich nicht sehr weit vom Vorgarten entfernen.


----------



## Longus90 (4. Februar 2012)

Bin dabei.


----------



## k.wein (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
komme doch nicht, werde mit Frank eine Minirunde drehen. Bin noch geschwächt. 
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (4. Februar 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Ich heute nicht




Schade das du nicht dabei warst .....bei der "Gründungsväter-Runde"....wurde dann doch wieder was länger...... aber im Schein unserer Hellenen.....haben wir dann doch gut wieder nach Hause gefunden....


----------



## vega970 (5. Februar 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Schade das du nicht dabei warst .....bei der "Gründungsväter-Runde"....wurde dann doch wieder was länger...... aber im Schein unserer Hellenen.....haben wir dann doch gut wieder nach Hause gefunden....



stimmt, mit mir seid ihr schneller zu Hause


----------



## Klinger (9. Februar 2012)

Gibt's einen Plan für Samstag oder sollte ich Plan B ins Visier nehmen?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (9. Februar 2012)

....alsoooo ich fahr´ am Samstag........Longus sicher auch.... wer noch....... wenn ich mich recht entsinne wollte der Oberaggi auch wieder einsteigen...

(Wir brauchen noch einen "Mutigen" der uns auf dem Nachhauseweg über den Weiher führt...)


----------



## Klinger (10. Februar 2012)

-5 ist die persönlich definierte Temperaturgrenze: ich muß Rücksicht auf die Rohloff nehmen, was sonst?


----------



## vega970 (10. Februar 2012)

...alsoooo ich fahr´ am Samstag........Longus sicher auch.... wer noch....... 

wohin welches Tempo   darf bei den Temperaturen nicht schwitzen


----------



## k.wein (10. Februar 2012)

Evtl. bin ich am Start. Klärt sich heute abend.
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## k.wein (10. Februar 2012)

PS:  -5 Grad ist für die Rohloff kein Problem. Funktionierte gestern noch bei -12 Grad.


----------



## Klinger (10. Februar 2012)

Aber ich nicht mehr!!!


----------



## Oberaggi (10. Februar 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht entsinne wollte der Oberaggi auch wieder einsteigen...
> 
> (Wir brauchen noch einen "Mutigen" der uns auf dem Nachhauseweg über den Weiher führt...)


Wollen gerne, aber mein knappes Wochenend-Zeitfenster erlaubt mir das leider nicht 
Über den Weiher schafft ihr es bei den Temperaturen auch alleine. 
Werde dann wohl erst im März wieder einsteigen, vorher pendele ich dann noch ein bischen zwischen Meer und Alpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (10. Februar 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> -5 ist die persönlich definierte Temperaturgrenze: ich muß Rücksicht auf die Rohloff nehmen, was sonst?



Keine Angst....es wird bestimmt nicht wärmer....die "Kaffeemühle" überhitzt sicher nicht..........und du auch nicht...


@Vega: Wir halten dich / uns schon auf Temperatur.. zum Abkühlen haben wir ja noch die EWH...


@ Aggi: Ohne Vorfahrer ist´s (für mich) schon schwer da ´rüber zu kommen..


----------



## vega970 (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Mandelbachtal, 11.02.2012  12:00 Uhr   -9,2 Grad

ich fahre nicht, habe am 10.03 noch etwas vor und brauche vorher keine Erkältung und auch keinen Sturz.

In diesem Sinne, ab in die MuckiBude

Grüße Vega970

  zu Hause


----------



## Longus90 (11. Februar 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mandelbachtal, 11.02.2012  12:00 Uhr   -9,2 Grad
> 
> ...




Ist halt nichts für W..................


----------



## Oberaggi (11. Februar 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Mandelbachtal, 11.02.2012  12:00 Uhr   -9,2 Grad


Oh, gerade war es noch so schön warm.  

Bis zum 10.3. ist doch Zeit mindestens 2 Erkältungen auszukurieren.


----------



## vega970 (11. Februar 2012)

Hinterm Ofen sitzen und dummschwätzen


----------



## Longus90 (17. Februar 2012)

Wer hat morgen Lust bei tollem Bikewetter eine Runde zu drehen mit Abschluss in der EWH.Alleh hopp!


----------



## vega970 (17. Februar 2012)

Lust habe ich immer....

Wenns trocken ist will ich ein paar km machen, Forstautobahn

so wie letztes mal

Allee Hopp


----------



## Longus90 (18. Februar 2012)

Halloooooo. Sonst keiner zuhause?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (24. Februar 2012)

Leider kann ich bei [email protected] nicht mitfahren......Termine,Termine..

....aber Morgen Mittag hätte ich Zeit.....Wenn sich noch jemand anschließen will ? (Wetter sollte ja passen).... Wir könnten ja mal die Richtung HOM anpeilen und die bikeaholics beim Aufbau besuchen..... quasi ein *[email protected]*....

....na wie sieht´s aus wer kommt, 14:00 b.B....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Longus90 (25. Februar 2012)

Bin am Start.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (25. Februar 2012)

.....sorry, muss leider wieder absagen.....


----------



## vega970 (26. Februar 2012)

Longus90 schrieb:


> Bin am Start.



65 km,  940 hm  anstrengende Tour bei dem Untergrund


----------



## vega970 (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Samstag nur Zeit bis 17:00, deshalb wollte ich um 13:00/13:30 losfahren
und ganz wichtig: mit dem RR

Vielleicht hat ja einer Lust.

Grüße aus Baden


----------



## Oberaggi (29. Februar 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Samstag nur Zeit bis 17:00, deshalb wollte ich um 13:00/13:30 losfahren
> und ganz wichtig: mit dem RR
> ...



Ich werde wohl Sonntag mal probieren, ob  ich das Gleichgewicht noch halten kann, aber Radfahren verlernt man ja angeblich nicht.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (29. Februar 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> und ganz wichtig: mit dem RR





...also das Ding kannst´e doch (ab 10.) in Malle noch genug Quälen...  .... ich hab´ am Samstagmittag aber eh´ keine Zeit und werde wohl mit dem Wiedereinsteiger am Sonntagmorgen fahren...aber *MTB !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (1. März 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> ...also das Ding kannst´e doch (ab 10.) in Malle noch genug Quälen...  .... ich hab´ am Samstagmittag aber eh´ keine Zeit und werde wohl mit dem Wiedereinsteiger am Sonntagmorgen fahren...aber *MTB !!!*



Außerdem ist das RR doch viel zu schade für den Schlamm.


----------



## vega970 (1. März 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> ...also das Ding kannst´e doch (ab 10.) in Malle noch genug Quälen...  .... ich hab´ am Samstagmittag aber eh´ keine Zeit und werde wohl mit dem Wiedereinsteiger am Sonntagmorgen fahren...aber *MTB !!!*



mir gehts wie Oberaggi, Gleichgewicht üben >  halt nur auf schmalen Reifen


----------



## Klinger (2. März 2012)

Stützräder???


----------



## b-kutscher (2. März 2012)

Hä?!


----------



## vega970 (2. März 2012)

b-kutscher schrieb:


> Hä?!



Er lebt ja noch  wie isses fährst du morgen mit??


----------



## b-kutscher (2. März 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Er lebt ja noch  wie isses fährst du morgen mit??



Könnts ja mal wieder probieren....


----------



## Longus90 (3. März 2012)

Fahre mit kutscher MTB . Bin um 14:00 am Treff.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (3. März 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> ... und werde wohl mit dem Wiedereinsteiger am Sonntagmorgen fahren...aber *MTB !!!*




...ich schlage dann mal 10:00 Uhr b.B. vor....


----------



## Oberaggi (3. März 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> ...ich schlage dann mal 10:00 Uhr b.B. vor....



Das ist ja mal ne humane Zeit.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (9. März 2012)

Morgen jemand am Start...


@ Vega und Longus... guten Flug und viel Spaß.....  ... und vergesst nicht die dritte Halbzeit zu trainieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (9. März 2012)

Danke und Grüße an die daheim gebliebene


----------



## Oberaggi (10. März 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Morgen jemand am Start...


Ja


----------



## vega970 (12. März 2012)

1. Meldung aus Malle

Wetter: super geil,  nur Sonne
Guide: female, aus der Schwyz,  wie oben
Hotel: 4 Sterne
Essen: alles was Mann braucht

Longus, 310 km
vega970, ein bischen weniger.

weiterer Bericht folgt
Viele Gruesse aus Playa de Muro
Longus, vega970, Egon + Roland


----------



## Klinger (12. März 2012)

...und wo sind die Billa???


----------



## vega970 (14. März 2012)

Hi,
Billa unter Huerzeler.de
2. Bericht: Heute Ruhetag, endlich ordentlicher Schnitt gefahren, ohne die Guide-Bremse 

Morgen gehts in die Berge, Kuestenklassik.
Wetter immer noch  war schon im Meer

das wars. 
Gruesse


----------



## Oberaggi (18. März 2012)

Gestern im kleinen Kreis bei besten Bedingungen endlich noch mal Spichern unter die Räder genommen. 
Und 50% haben sogar Helgas Überschlag gemeistert.
Was machen eigentlich die Blumen am Einstieg?


----------



## Klinger (18. März 2012)

Wunden geleckt und gefreut das ich gestern unterwegs war!!!


----------



## vega970 (18. März 2012)

Wir sind wieder da, Samstag greifen wir an lol


----------



## Klinger (18. März 2012)

10er Karte Solarium abgefahren, oder was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (24. März 2012)

Hallo,

wer ist denn heute Mittag da???

Bei bestem Wetter,Ohne LIcht!

Grüße  Vega970


----------



## Oberaggi (24. März 2012)

Ich nicht.

Erst Wahlkampf (jede Stimme zählt ), dann Jugendfußball.

Morgen gibt es dann eine Nachwuchsrunde.


----------



## vega970 (26. März 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Erst Wahlkampf (jede Stimme zählt ),
> 
> unn, bist du jetzt MDL


----------



## Oberaggi (26. März 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Oberaggi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Erst Wahlkampf (jede Stimme zählt ),
> ...


----------



## Schlammspritzer (27. März 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Na gut nicht die allerletzte Stimme hat gezählt, aber viel weniger hätten es nicht sein dürfen.




.... und ich dachte es habe an meiner Stimme gelegen.....  (Insgeheim hab´ich mir schon Hoffnungen auf eine Belohnung (   ) gemacht...

....am Samstag kann ich (voraussichtlich)  mal wieder fahren..... Wetter wird wohl nicht so doll.... aber vielleicht reicht´s ja für ne´  trockene Runde....

Wer kommt mit...


----------



## Oberaggi (27. März 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> .... und ich dachte es habe an meiner Stimme gelegen.....  (Insgeheim hab´ich mir schon Hoffnungen auf eine Belohnung (   ) gemacht...



Das geht überhaupt nicht, wenn ich das mache steht's den nächsten Tag in der Presse und die Wahl muss annuliert werden....

Aber keine Angst ich habe schon was bestellt mit dem du dir eine Belohnung verdienen kannst. 

Am WE muss ich passen, überlege noch ob ich nach Gibraltar oder Granada fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (28. März 2012)

Tarifa und Ronda sind auch eine Reise wert.


----------



## Oberaggi (28. März 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Tarifa und Ronda sind auch eine Reise wert.



Danke für den Tipp, wurde hier auch schon genannt. Muss halt alles an einem Sonntag "abgearbeitet" werden.


----------



## vega970 (31. März 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> ....am Samstag kann ich (voraussichtlich)  mal wieder fahren..... Wetter wird wohl nicht so doll.... aber vielleicht reicht´s ja für ne´  trockene Runde....
> 
> Wer kommt mit...



ich, bin 14:00 bB und um 18:15 zurück,muss noch ins Dorftheater


----------



## Schlammspritzer (31. März 2012)

Wahnsinn.....was eine Woche Malle ausmacht.......ich bin ganz schön platt........ aber schön war´s trotzdem...


----------



## vega970 (1. April 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Wahnsinn.....was eine Woche Malle ausmacht.......ich bin ganz schön platt........ aber schön war´s trotzdem...



ganz so einfach ist das auch nicht,das fängt schon am 1.11. an


----------



## vega970 (6. April 2012)

Hallo,
jemand unterwegs heute ??

Soll ja trocken bleiben.

Grüße vega970


----------



## Klinger (6. April 2012)

Ich habe morgen Auslauf.


----------



## Oberaggi (6. April 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> jemand unterwegs heute ??
> 
> Soll ja trocken bleiben.
> ...



Ja, mit dem Auto Richtung alte Heimat.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. April 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich habe morgen Auslauf.




....ich auch... 14:00 Uhr b.B.... ... soll ja nass werden....../..............


----------



## Schlammspritzer (7. April 2012)

Danke an unseren Guido....... schöne traillastige Tour mit ca. 60 km und 1000 hm......

...... und am letzten Berg iss´ er sogar in Sichtweite gefahren........ (vielleicht bin ich aber auch schon schneller geworden.........)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (8. April 2012)

Ja,

war eine schöne Tour.
Mache mich jetzt auf in den Kirkeler Wald, Trails suchen, ausnahmsweise mit dem Wanderstock

Frohe Ostern den Schlammspritzer
und sonstigen Mitleser.

Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (8. April 2012)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ACHTUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OSTERMONTAGS-SONDER-TOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Treffpunkt 9:00 bei Cywalker in Fechingen.. von dort geht´s u.a. zum Felsenpfad am Sonnenberg...


........wer kommt mit...​


----------



## Schlammspritzer (12. April 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Treffpunkt 9:00 bei Cywalker in Fechingen.. von dort geht´s u.a. zum Felsenpfad am Sonnenberg...​




@: Cy..Zweiter Anlauf am kommenden Samstag..??..14:30 bei dir..


@:alle 14:00 Uhr b.B. ca.14:10 Eschringen..


----------



## vega970 (12. April 2012)

ok, wenns Wetter passt!


----------



## Oberaggi (13. April 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> ok, wenns Wetter passt!



Es gibt doch kein unpassendes Wetter!!!




Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> @: Cy..Zweiter Anlauf am kommenden Samstag..??..14:30 bei dir..
> @:alle 14:00 Uhr b.B. ca.14:10 Eschringen..


OK, und dann, welche Richtung?
Mal Richtung Fronkreich?
Dann kann uns der Herr Klinger entgegenkommen.


----------



## Klinger (13. April 2012)

Ich bin unpässlich am WE.


----------



## Cywalker (13. April 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> @: Cy..Zweiter Anlauf am kommenden Samstag..??..14:30 bei dir..



Samstag eher nicht, falls doch meld ich mich kurzfristig.

Wenn nicht Samstag, wollte ich dann aber wahrscheinlich Sonntag ne Tour machen.


----------



## Longus90 (21. April 2012)

Wie sieht es heute mit Biken aus?


----------



## vega970 (21. April 2012)

Ich nicht, mir ist zu kalt.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (21. April 2012)

Ich fahre wenn dann morgen, muss mich erst mal wieder an die Temperaturen gewöhnen.


----------



## vega970 (26. April 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Ich nicht, mir ist zu kalt.
> 
> Grüße Vega970



Hoffentlich wirds nicht zu heiß...

In Karlsruhe war heute schon " kurz Buchs" Wetter. Bringe ich morgen mit.

Wen's interessiert, http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/50993859 auf dem Tacho waren es 45 km

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (27. April 2012)

Morgen 14:00 b.B. ....... natürlich mit der kurzen (Schlammspritz) Bux...


Wer kommt.....


@ Vega: Mich hätts schon interressiert........aber:*Zugang verweigert*


----------



## vega970 (27. April 2012)

Dann probiers nochmal,
Ich bin dabei !!


----------



## Oberaggi (28. April 2012)

Ich steige morgen noch mal ein.


----------



## vega970 (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

schöner Landregen im Mandelbachtal, = Muckibude !!

Grüße Vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (5. Mai 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schöner Landregen im Mandelbachtal, = Muckibude !!
> 
> Grüße Vega970



Schöne Sonne am Nachmittag = Trails 

Gesehen auf wetteroptimisten.de  

Bin dann um 14h bB


----------



## Schlammspritzer (11. Mai 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Schöne Sonne am Nachmittag = Trails
> 
> Gesehen auf wetteroptimisten.de




.....die könnten wir Morgen auch gebrauchen............ wer kommt denn mit.....


----------



## vega970 (12. Mai 2012)

Unn, meldet sich keiner.

Wie wärs denn mal mit RR, nach den Regenfällen gestern ??

Grüße
V970


----------



## Klinger (12. Mai 2012)

Ich beabsichtige die Anreise mit dem Mtb und meinem Ü50-Krankenkassen-Paket (Schutzbleche, Drehzalbegrenzer und die OPP's fürs Navi)


----------



## vega970 (12. Mai 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich beabsichtige die Anreise mit dem Mtb und meinem Ü50-Krankenkassen-Paket (Schutzbleche, Drehzalbegrenzer und die OPP's fürs Navi)


Na Klinger, 
wenn du mit der weiten Anreise kommst, bin ich natrürlich auch mit dem MTB
dabei.
Bis 14:00


----------



## vega970 (17. Mai 2012)

ich gehe heute Mittag RR fahren.


----------



## Klinger (17. Mai 2012)

Trofeo und dann Karlsberg???


----------



## Longus90 (17. Mai 2012)

Nur Karlsberg!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (17. Mai 2012)

Longus90 schrieb:


> Was ist am Sonntag mit der RTF in St Ingbert. Start ist in der Eisenberghalle ab 7.00-10.00 Uhr.




.....ich antworte dann mal hier...(soll ja keine Weicheiertour werden...)......ich will auch am Sonntag fahren........ da steht aber Spichern auch noch zur Wahl............


----------



## Cywalker (18. Mai 2012)

Tach Männers, wollte mich am WE endlich noch mal als Schlammspritzer betätigen. Wäre für alle MTB-Schandtaten bereit. Spicheren würde ich auch mitfahren...denke, da müsste man aber mal noch das Wetter beobachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (19. Mai 2012)

Heute Jugend-DH, morgen RR.


----------



## Cywalker (19. Mai 2012)

Sollte sich jemand von der RR-Fraktion doch fürs gepflegte Schlammspritzen entscheiden, ich starte um 8 Uhr gen Spicheren und bin dann schätzungsweise gegen 8:30 am Start.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (19. Mai 2012)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Sollte sich jemand von der RR-Fraktion doch fürs gepflegte Schlammspritzen entscheiden, ich starte um 8 Uhr gen Spicheren und bin dann schätzungsweise gegen 8:30 am Start.




.....ei dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Spaß dort.......... in Spichern fahr ich nur noch wenn´s mindestens eine Wochen trocken war.......ist zwar ne` super Orga, tolle Verpflegung und einfach geile Trails..... aber bei dieser Nässe geht`s einfach zu stark auf`s Material.........

..... da ziehe ich dann doch das Rennrad mal vor......mach, im Rudel, auch richtig Spaß..


----------



## Oberaggi (1. Juni 2012)

Da selbst bei wetteroptimisten.de für Sonntag Regen angesagt ist, streiche ich mal die RTF und fahre doch morgen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (1. Juni 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Da selbst bei wetteroptimisten.de für Sonntag Regen angesagt ist, streiche ich mal die RTF und fahre doch morgen.




.... da schließ´ ich mich doch an..........wer iss´en noch so flexibel ...... 14:00 b.B....


----------



## Longus90 (2. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auch am Start


----------



## vega970 (2. Juni 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Da selbst bei wetteroptimisten.de für Sonntag Regen angesagt ist, streiche ich mal die RTF und fahre doch morgen.



RTF morgen   heute RR oder MTB


----------



## HiMa83 (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

würde mich gerne zum kommenden Wochenende auch nochmal einklinken, sofern das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt.

Bleibt es auch am verlängerten WE bei Samstag?

Grüße

M


----------



## Oberaggi (5. Juni 2012)

HiMa83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> würde mich gerne zum kommenden Wochenende auch nochmal einklinken, sofern das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt.
> 
> ...


Grundsätzlich ja, aber ich fürchte es werden nicht viele kommen.
Ich z. B.  bin nicht im Lande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. Juni 2012)

HiMa83 schrieb:


> würde mich gerne zum kommenden Wochenende auch nochmal einklinken, sofern das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt.




Hallo M, schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören....... aber wie Oberaggi schon schreibt:



Oberaggi schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja, aber ich fürchte es werden nicht viele kommen.
> Ich z. B.  bin nicht im Lande.



...Longus ist auch nicht da...und bei mir sieht´s, zumindest für Samstag (Generalprobe) auch trübe aus...... ich wolle deshalb evtl. am Sonntag fahren... steht aber noch nicht fest.... wie es bei den anderen aussieht....


----------



## Klinger (6. Juni 2012)

Ich bin Sa auch unterwegs und fasse mal den So in die Vorplanung


----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. Juni 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich bin Sa auch unterwegs und fasse mal den So in die Vorplanung




....was hältst du von der Riegelsberger CTF... du kennst dich doch dort aus........ ich käme dann mit´em Smarti zu dir und wir könnten dann zusammen dorthin radeln...


----------



## vega970 (9. Juni 2012)

Hi,

fahre heute gemütlich RR, Treffpunkt 13:30 N'würzbach Kreisel mit Kutscher
falls jemand mitfahren möchte.
MTB ist schon geputzt für Kirchzarten

Unserem General viel Spass bei der Probe:lol:

Grüße
Vega970


----------



## vega970 (15. Juni 2012)

Abmeld, bin im schwarzen Wald


----------



## Klinger (15. Juni 2012)

Abmeld
Mache den (Bereitschfts-)Schaffer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (15. Juni 2012)

Abmeld für Samstag, Anmeld für Sonntagmorgen.... so ab 9:00 Uhr...... wer kommt mit..




vega970 schrieb:


> Abmeld, bin im schwarzen Wald




Ich hoffe du vertrittst uns würdig....... viel Erfolg......


----------



## Oberaggi (15. Juni 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Abmeld für Samstag, Anmeld für Sonntagmorgen.... so ab 9:00 Uhr...... wer kommt mit..


Ich wäre dann wohl dabei, Uhrzeit müssten wir noch ausdikutieren.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (16. Juni 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ich wäre dann wohl dabei, Uhrzeit müssten wir noch ausdikutieren.




....du wolltest sicher früher starten....... OK ich bin dabei......mach mal eine Ansage......

......da wäre auch noch die CTF in Eppelborn... ich krieg` nur mein Fully (noch nicht) auf den Smart-Träger...... du müsstest also fahren...... was hältst du davon..

.... und da muss ich ja noch meine neuen Garmin einweihen....


----------



## vega970 (18. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe du vertrittst uns würdig....... viel Erfolg......[/QUOTE]

Vertretung beendet. Grüße von den Bekannten aus Mandern, eine Delegation der Schlammspritzer soll sich bei der CTF am Sonntag blicken lassen.

Grüßle


----------



## Schlammspritzer (18. Juni 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Grüße von den Bekannten aus Mandern, eine Delegation der Schlammspritzer soll sich bei der CTF am Sonntag blicken lassen.




... ich hab´s ernsthaft vor........ schon wegen den Bekanten...........

@ Klinger: Danke füre die Karte. Können wir uns vorher noch mal treffen, wegen Installation und Anwendung und so.... wird auch reichlich belohnt.......

.... so jetzt fahr ich Heim....


----------



## vega970 (18. Juni 2012)

Schammspritzer sind überall


----------



## Schlammspritzer (19. Juni 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Schammspritzer sind überall




...das haben wir jetzt davon..........hätten wir uns besser mal den Namen schützen lassen......


...viel Spaß in Malle...


----------



## Schlammspritzer (22. Juni 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Grüße von den Bekannten aus Mandern, eine Delegation der Schlammspritzer soll sich bei der CTF am Sonntag blicken lassen.



Wie sieht´s denn aus bis jetzt sind nur Klinger, seine Chefin und ich mit von der Partie.... das kann doch nicht alles sein.....

.....also gebt euch eine Ruck......... wird bestimmt ganz lustig...

....Start natülich im kleinen Blauen......


----------



## Oberaggi (22. Juni 2012)

Ich werde am WE mal die alte Heimat unsicher machen.


----------



## Cywalker (23. Juni 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s denn aus bis jetzt sind nur Klinger, seine Chefin und ich mit von der Partie.... das kann doch nicht alles sein.....



Hatte das Ganze auch auf dem Radar...haben jetzt aber leider ne kurzfristige Probe für morgen früh angesetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (4. Juli 2012)

Bin wieder da


----------



## Schlammspritzer (5. Juli 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Bin wieder da




Sehr schön....fährst´ dann am Samstag mit........... Longuns und (vermutlich?) Aggi, sind dann schon weg (ich fahre erst am Sonntagabend in die Berge....)

@Cywalker: Ist dein neues Rad schon da...?? Das muss doch mal vorgeführt werden....


----------



## Cywalker (5. Juli 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> @Cywalker: Ist dein neues Rad schon da...?? Das muss doch mal vorgeführt werden....



Jep, ist da und schon mit ersten zarten Schlammspritzern versehen. Kann Euch Samstag gerne mal bekannt machen.


----------



## vega970 (6. Juli 2012)

bin dabei


----------



## vega970 (22. Juli 2012)

Letzte Tour


----------



## b-kutscher (28. Juli 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Letzte Tour



OH MAN...Wo issn der Fluss!!???


----------



## vega970 (28. Juli 2012)

Eisenbahnbrücke vor der Hasseler Fischerhütte

Heute habe ich Rücken


----------



## HiMa83 (2. August 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

gibt's am Samstag eine Tour der Schlammspritzer?

Bei vernünftigen Witterungsverhältnissen würd ich mich anschließen...

viele Grüße aus HOM


----------



## Schlammspritzer (2. August 2012)

Ich geh´ mal davon aus das am Samstag gefahren wird......... die Urlauber sind ja jetzt alle wieder zurück....

.. ich hoffe das Vaga´s Rücken bis dann wieder OK ist...​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (2. August 2012)

Bin das WE in Karlsruhe, schade dass ich nicht mitfahren kann. Rohrbach um diese Zeit   

Grüße


----------



## Klinger (2. August 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> die Urlauber sind ja jetzt alle wieder zurück..​


...oder noch nicht weg!

Bis Samstag


----------



## Cywalker (10. August 2012)

Ich wär morgen noch mal am Start. 14 Uhr bB?


----------



## Klinger (10. August 2012)

... und dann 18:00 bB (=beimBier)


----------



## Oberaggi (10. August 2012)

18:00 h könnte klappen.


----------



## vega970 (11. August 2012)

Also,
mir wäre lieber um 14:00 b.B. und dann um 18:00 b.B. so muss ich ja 4Std. radfahren. Alles 
klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (12. August 2012)

War eine schöne Tour, reine Fahrzeit über 4 h  

Nochmals vielen Dank
Hr. Klinger für die Tischreservierung und Bewirtung


----------



## vega970 (18. August 2012)

Dieses WE Hitzefrei


----------



## Schlammspritzer (18. August 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Dieses WE Hitzefrei



Hitzefrei....

....für mich nicht...... wir fahren doch nur im Schatten.....und dann wäre doch noch die obligatorische Abkühlung...


----------



## Schlammspritzer (19. August 2012)

War doch sehr schön Gestern... und der Fahrtwind hat uns auch gut gekühlt....

Am nächsten Samstag iss ja der Wildsau wer issen außer Caywalker und mir noch dabei......Außerdem hab´ich mir überlegt eventuell in IGB mitzufahren.....hat noch einer Lust..??


----------



## Oberaggi (20. August 2012)

Schade für die, die Hitzefrei hatten. 

Die Teilnahme an den nächsten Veranstaltungen werde ich wohl kurzfristig entscheiden. 

Werde dann heute Abend noch mal das gute Wetter ausnutzen und vermutlich viel Fahrtwind bekommen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (31. August 2012)

iss morgen wer am Start....


----------



## Longus90 (1. September 2012)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (1. September 2012)

Komme aus Wecklingen und hätte auch mal lust mit anderen zu biken,oft fahr ich alleine,also wenn ihr noch mitfahrer gebrauchen könnt =)


----------



## Schlammspritzer (1. September 2012)

M4jOrK03nIg schrieb:


> Komme aus Wecklingen und hätte auch mal lust mit anderen zu biken,oft fahr ich alleine,also wenn ihr noch mitfahrer gebrauchen könnt =)



Mitfahrer sind bei uns immer willkommen...
Da wir ja meist Richtung IGB oder Kirkel unterwegs sind könntest Du im Bereich Assweiler / Biesingen zu uns stoßen. Oder Du fährst etwas früher los und kommst zu unserem Treffpunkt in Ormesheim am Marktplatz / Bäcker. Wir treffen uns, meist Samstags, um 14:00 Uhr...

Wenn Du sicher gehen willst das jemand am Treff ist, einfach vorher hier posten...


----------



## M4jOrK03nIg (1. September 2012)

Ja cool Biesingen liegt ja nebenan=)Muss einfach nur 110 Hm hinter mich bringen, dann bin ich mitten in Biesingen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Longus90 (2. September 2012)

An alle Schlammspritzer.Anmeldung Wasgau nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (2. September 2012)

Longus90 schrieb:


> An alle Schlammspritzer.Anmeldung Wasgau nicht vergessen!!!



....Gestern Abend angemeldet....


----------



## Cywalker (2. September 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> ....Gestern Abend angemeldet....


Bin auch schon gemeldet.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (7. September 2012)

Wer issen Morgen, bei bestem Wetter, am Start....

Glückwunsch noch nachträglich an unsere Starter in IGB....... Tolle Leistungen vollbracht und Oberaggi hat sogar noch seinen Doktor (PUR) gemacht.......Respekt...


----------



## Oberaggi (7. September 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Wer issen Morgen, bei bestem Wetter, am Start....


Ich mit 1-2 Nachwuchsfahrern.


----------



## vega970 (7. September 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ich mit 1-2 Nachwuchsfahrern.



Ich auch,  mit 2 Nachwuchsfahrer, kann sein daß wir dann irgendwann abbiegen 45 km Lemberg Training


----------



## HiMa83 (8. September 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

will auch beim wasgau starten. Welche Strecke nehmt ihr euch vor?
Nächsten Samstag bin ich auch wieder dabei...

viele Grüße

Manuel


----------



## Schlammspritzer (8. September 2012)

HiMa83 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> will auch beim wasgau starten. Welche Strecke nehmt ihr euch vor?
> Nächsten Samstag bin ich auch wieder dabei...
> ...



Hi Manuel, .. wir haben für die 85´er Strecke gemeldet..... je nach Wetterlage oder Kondition kann man sich dort aber unterwegs auch noch anders entscheiden (z.B. auf die 100 (110) km wechseln..)...
...nächsten Samstag sind Longus und ich nicht nicht dabei.. wir sind beim Hauptsponsor eingeladen...


----------



## Cywalker (20. September 2012)

Samstag noch jemand am Start? Müsste nach 2 Wochen Schlemmerurlaub dringend noch mal aufs Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (22. September 2012)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Samstag noch jemand am Start?




...Ich bin da....


----------



## vega970 (22. September 2012)

Ich auch, bei halbwegs trockenen Aussichten, bis 17:00

Grüße


----------



## Cywalker (22. September 2012)

Ich habe noch nen Gast-Biker zum Bäcker bestellt.


----------



## Klinger (22. September 2012)

Falls jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde hat: Treff morgen früh um 10 beim Bäcker in Les Vans/Ardeche. Sonnencreme und 2te Trinkflasche nicht vergessen, es wird sicher wieder heiß, und der Garmin hat auch noch ein paar Überraschungen auf der Speicherkarte ))


----------



## Oberaggi (22. September 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Falls jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde hat: Treff morgen früh um 10 beim Bäcker in Les Vans/Ardeche. Sonnencreme und 2te Trinkflasche nicht vergessen, es wird sicher wieder heiß, und der Garmin hat auch noch ein paar Überraschungen auf der Speicherkarte ))


Könnte klappen, werde mit dem Bike anreisen.
Falls mir doch was dazwischen kommt, musst du nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Klinger (22. September 2012)

Ok, dann am 3. Oktober um 10 beim Bäcker in Dabo vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (27. September 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ok, dann am 3. Oktober um 10 beim Bäcker in Dabo vielleicht?



.....vorher geben wir aber unserem Bäcker nochmal die Ehre......(Samstag 14:00 Uhr..)...bist Du im Lande...


----------



## Klinger (27. September 2012)

Aber nur wenn keine Taucher-Ausrüstung erforderlich ist und es anständig staubt und mindestens 25° plus ist (vorm Haus)!!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (27. September 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn keine Taucher-Ausrüstung erforderlich ist und es anständig staubt und mindestens 25° plus ist (vorm Haus)!!!!



Das mit der Taucherausrüstung könnte klappen....und wenn wir "hinterm Haus" dazu addieren knacken wir sicher die 30 Grad...... also bis Samstag dann.... weitere Meldungen...??


----------



## Oberaggi (27. September 2012)

Werde wohl auch am Start sein, muss aber zeitig wieder zurück.


----------



## Cywalker (28. September 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> ... also bis Samstag dann.... weitere Meldungen...??



 Meld


----------



## k.wein (28. September 2012)

13:30 oder 14:00 Uhr bei Bäcker ? Zeitig zuhause, ist das mit oder ohne Lampen ? 
Gruß.
       Karsten


----------



## HiMa83 (28. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

sofern sich das Wetter nicht grundlegend verschlechtert, wäre ich morgen auch dabei. Schon eine Richtung klar? Würde mich dann unterwegs anschließen...

Gruß


----------



## Schlammspritzer (28. September 2012)

HiMa83 schrieb:


> Schon eine Richtung klar?




...eigentlich ist die Sonnenbertour längst überfällig.....

...Lampen brauchen wir sicher noch nicht...


----------



## k.wein (28. September 2012)

13:30 oder 14:00 Uhr


----------



## Oberaggi (28. September 2012)

k.wein schrieb:


> 13:30 oder 14:00 Uhr



Mittlerweile das ganze Jahr über 14:00h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (29. September 2012)

Ich kann heute nicht, fahre morgen.
 Viel Spass


----------



## HiMa83 (29. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

14 Uhr bB schaff ich heute auch nicht. Da es auch eher in Richtung SB geht, drehe ich alleine ne Runde...


----------



## vega970 (5. Oktober 2012)

Hi, ich fahre morgen.


----------



## k.wein (5. Oktober 2012)

Wenns nicht gerade aus Eimern schüttet, bin ich dabei.
Gruß.
       Karsten


----------



## Schlammspritzer (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre am Sonntag.....evetuell fahr ich Morgen aber auch noch mit......mal sehn


----------



## Oberaggi (5. Oktober 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Sonntag.....evetuell fahr ich Morgen aber auch noch mit......mal sehn



Ich würde an Deiner Stelle die Körner sparen. 

Bin heute den hinteren Teil des Monsieur gefahren und war überrascht wie trocken die Strecke ist. Es wird euch viel Spaß machen. 

Am Sonntag kann ich dann etwas länger schlafen und kümmere mich um "La Madame".


----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. Oktober 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Bin heute den hinteren Teil des Monsieur gefahren und war überrascht wie trocken die Strecke ist. Es wird euch viel Spaß machen.
> 
> Am Sonntag kann ich dann etwas länger schlafen und kümmere mich um "La Madame".




.....psssssst, iss doch geheim.....


----------



## Klinger (7. Oktober 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Bin heute den hinteren Teil des Monsieur gefahren und war überrascht wie trocken die Strecke ist. Es wird euch viel Spaß machen.



Das wird bestimmt sehr spaßig weil die Stecke auch noch aus vielen anderen Teilen besteht.
Abmeld!!


----------



## HiMa83 (7. Oktober 2012)

Monsieur?  Bin gespannt was dahinter steckt...

War gestern Morgen nahe IGB unterwegs. Sehr gute Bedingungen!

>>> Nur noch wenige Trainingskilometer vor der Wasgau-Tortur. 

Hoffentlich passt das Wetter.

Gruß an alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (8. Oktober 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Das wird bestimmt sehr spaßig weil die Stecke auch noch aus vielen anderen Teilen besteht.
> Abmeld!!



Ja, lustig war's. 
Wir sind bei bestem Wetter gestartet und es verlieft alles fast reibungslos. 

Ach so, deine Dauerkarte hätte ich gestern gut gebrauchen können. 

Ansonsten dann wohl bis am Samstag im Wasgau.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (8. Oktober 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> es verlieft alles fast reibungslos.



....ja so kann man´s auch sagen........ gute Besserung...


----------



## Klinger (8. Oktober 2012)

> Am Sonntag kann ich dann etwas länger schlafen und kümmere mich um "La Madame".





> Ach so, deine Dauerkarte hätte ich gestern gut gebrauchen können.



Da wärst du ja besser Radfahren gegangen, oder


----------



## Oberaggi (8. Oktober 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Da wärst du ja besser Radfahren gegangen, oder


Bin ich doch und teilweise auch sehr mutig.


----------



## Cywalker (11. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht eigentlich die Kfz-Planung für Samstag aus? Könnte mich evtl. jemand nach Lemberg mitnehmen?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (11. Oktober 2012)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Wie sieht eigentlich die Kfz-Planung für Samstag aus? Könnte mich evtl. jemand nach Lemberg mitnehmen?




Du kriegst ne PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich melde mich mal für die nächsten Tage ab.
Mein "Kratzer" macht Scherereien.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (12. Oktober 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal für die nächsten Tage ab.
> Mein "Kratzer" macht Scherereien.



Schade.......... aber das hab´ ich mir bereits beim Vermessen des "Kratzer´s".. gedacht....

Gute Besserung nochmal......  .... bringst Du den Nachwuchs hin.. ...dann könnten wir wenigstens das Bier danach (Du natürlich alkfrei..) zusammen trinken....


----------



## Oberaggi (12. Oktober 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Schade.......... aber das hab´ ich mir bereits beim Vermessen des "Kratzer´s".. gedacht....
> 
> Gute Besserung nochmal......  .... bringst Du den Nachwuchs hin.. ...dann könnten wir wenigstens das Bier danach (Du natürlich alkfrei..) zusammen trinken....



Nix da Auto fahren, Bein hochlegen 
Und der Nachwuchs macht lieber Hausaufgaben.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (13. Oktober 2012)

War, mal wieder, eine suuuuper Veranstaltung in Lemberg...

Die Gründungsmittglieder nach 85 km gemeinsam durch´s Ziel und mit je einem Weizen  emgfagen worden...so hat man´s gerne... danach noch (warm!!!) geduscht... noch schnell was bei der Verlosung gewonnen... und glücklich nach Hause...

Ein großes Lob an ORGA - Team um Klaus Emser...... im nächsten Jahr sind wir wieder da und fahren garantiert die große Runde......versprochen..


----------



## vega970 (17. Oktober 2012)

Die Helden von Lemberg, Danke an Frau Schmid


----------



## Cywalker (19. Oktober 2012)

Morgen noch jemand der Helden am Start, um den goldenen Oktober zu genießen?


----------



## vega970 (19. Oktober 2012)

ja


----------



## vega970 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Schlammspritzer,

für den 24.11.2012 19:30 ist das "Heimatstübchen" im Gasthaus Niederländer
für die Schlammspritzer reserviert.
Bitte um verbindliche Zu-Absagen. 

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Oberaggi (19. Oktober 2012)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Morgen noch jemand der Helden am Start, um den goldenen Oktober zu genießen?



Ich denke ja, müsste mal noch den Maitre zu Ende fahren.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (20. Oktober 2012)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Morgen noch jemand der Helden am Start, um den goldenen Oktober zu genießen?



..ich komm´ auch mit...[email protected] Vega: zusag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiMa83 (22. Oktober 2012)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Morgen noch jemand der Helden am Start, um den goldenen Oktober zu genießen?


 

War ne schöne Tour am Samstag! Hat mir wieder viel Spaß gemacht.
  @Cywalker: Gute "Führung". Ist das nur das neue Bike oder bist du deutlich fitter als letztes Jahr? 

Gruß

M


----------



## Cywalker (22. Oktober 2012)

HiMa83 schrieb:


> War ne schöne Tour am Samstag! Hat mir wieder viel Spaß gemacht.
> @Cywalker: Gute "Führung". Ist das nur das neue Bike oder bist du deutlich fitter als letztes Jahr?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Beides, würde ich mal sagen. 
Freut mich, dass es Dir gefallen hat.


----------



## Oberaggi (2. November 2012)

Endlich ist mal richtiges Herbstwetter  

Wie sieht es morgen aus? Eine gepflegte Schlammspritzertour oder lieber auf den Sonntag Morgen vertagen, wenn's vermutlich nicht mehr ganz so nass ist?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (3. November 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Eine gepflegte Schlammspritzertour oder lieber auf den Sonntag Morgen vertagen, wenn's vermutlich nicht mehr ganz so nass ist?



... Morgen hab´ich keine Zeit... ... aber vielleicht bleibt´s ja noch ein bissel trocken und wir können wenigstens trocken starten..... wenn´s dann unterwegs nass wird... ce la vie....

P.S.: Bei mir kommt grad´die Sonne raus...


----------



## vega970 (4. November 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hallo Schlammspritzer,
> 
> für den 24.11.2012 19:30 ist das "Heimatstübchen" im Gasthaus Niederländer
> für die Schlammspritzer reserviert.
> ...


----------



## HiMa83 (10. November 2012)

Bezügl. 24.11.: Ich wäre mit besserer Hälfte dabei.  
Hoffe, dass wir bis dahin auch noch mal ne ausgedehnte Runde drehen können.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Oberaggi (10. November 2012)

Ich wäre dann auch zu zweit dabei, weiß nur noch nicht ob schon zum Essen oder erst zum Trinken.


----------



## vega970 (11. November 2012)

Gefällt mir


----------



## HiMa83 (14. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

wie sieht's am Samstag aus? Wetter soll ja ganz ok werden. 

Ich wäre am Start! 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. November 2012)

... ich komm auch....... muss aber "früh" zurück sein...


----------



## Cywalker (15. November 2012)

Werde mich wohl auch dazu gesellen...


----------



## Klinger (18. November 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hallo Schlammspritzer,
> 
> für den 24.11.2012 19:30 ist das "Heimatstübchen" im Gasthaus Niederländer
> für die Schlammspritzer reserviert.
> ...



Wir kommen zu zweit, wahrscheinlich aber erst nach der Vorspeise.


----------



## HiMa83 (22. November 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

wie sieht es für kommenden Samstag aus? Ist da mittags eine Tour geplant?

Manche haben ja abends was vor... 

Grüße

M


----------



## Schlammspritzer (22. November 2012)

HiMa83 schrieb:


> Manche haben ja abends was vor...



... ist ja grundsätzlich kein  Hindernis........ ob ich mitfahre kann ich noch nicht sagen.... kommt drauf an wie weit ich mit meiner Samstagmorgenarbeit komme......


----------



## Oberaggi (23. November 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> ... ist ja grundsätzlich kein  Hindernis........ ob ich mitfahre kann ich noch nicht sagen.... kommt drauf an wie weit ich mit meiner Samstagmorgenarbeit komme......


Dabei würde dir ein bisschen Training doch gut tun. 



> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> wie sieht es für kommenden Samstag aus? Ist da mittags eine Tour geplant?


Wir fahren ja samstags immer, nur ab und zu ist mal keiner da. 

Ich werde wohl Samstag da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiMa83 (23. November 2012)

Also ich schließe mich morgen nicht an. Organisatorisch ist das bei mir wg. der Abendveranstaltung nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (23. November 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Dabei würde dir ein bisschen Training doch gut tun.



...ja, ja... kaum schwächelt man ein wenig und schon wird gelästert....


----------



## Oberaggi (23. November 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> ...ja, ja... kaum schwächelt man ein wenig und schon wird gelästert....


Ich will dich ja nur für morgen anspornen.


----------



## Oberaggi (28. November 2012)

Wie sieht es am Samstag aus?
Klinger und ich fahren ins Riegelsgebirge, Treffpunkt um 12h am Ludwigskreisel.


----------



## Klinger (28. November 2012)

...wie's aussieht im Schneetreiben


----------



## Oberaggi (29. November 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...wie's aussieht im Schneetreiben


Und wovon träumst du nachts? 
Kalt wird's, aber die Schneeflocken wird man einzeln zählen können.


----------



## Klinger (29. November 2012)

Jedenfalls sind die Winterreifen montiert!


----------



## Oberaggi (29. November 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Jedenfalls sind die Winterreifen montiert!



Ich komme auf Intermediates. 

Die Spikes muss ich erst noch auf Asphalt einfahren.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (29. November 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es am Samstag aus?
> Klinger und ich fahren ins Riegelsgebirge, Treffpunkt um 12h am Ludwigskreisel.



Ich entscheide mich kurzfristig.... ich sag´ nur: Renovierung...


----------



## Cywalker (29. November 2012)

Bei mir wird's auch eng. Evtl. ne kleine Runde, aber vermutlich wohl eher nicht Riegelsberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (29. November 2012)

unn ich bin krank


----------



## Klinger (29. November 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> unn ich bin krank


Hoffentlich sag ich das am So nicht auch !


----------



## Oberaggi (30. November 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sag ich das am So nicht auch !


Ich passe auf Dich auf.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (30. November 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> unn ich bin krank



Mich hat´s jetzt auch erwischt... Kann man sich über IBC anstecken..

@ Aggi und Klinger: Viel Spaß und zieht euch warm an...


----------



## Oberaggi (30. November 2012)

Dann mal allen gute Besserung. 

Heute Morgen war es gar nicht so kalt , ein bisschen gestört hat nur der Reif auf den Handschuhen.


----------



## Klinger (30. November 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Heute Morgen war es gar nicht so kalt , ein bisschen gestört hat nur der Reif auf den Handschuhen.



Um 9:00 wars ja auch deutlich über dem Gefrierpunkt, fahr mal vor 6:00 (morgens natürlich)!!!


----------



## Oberaggi (30. November 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Um 9:00 wars ja auch deutlich über dem Gefrierpunkt, fahr mal vor 6:00 (morgens natürlich)!!!


Hahaha.
An der Saar waren es -4°, im Ziel dann lässige -2° kurz nach Sonnenaufgang


----------



## k.wein (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ist am Samstag jemand am Start ?
Könnte mal wieder mitfahren.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Oberaggi (7. Dezember 2012)

Hohoho,

Samstag ist Nikolaustour!!! 

Und mindestens zwei Schlammspritzer sind dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (7. Dezember 2012)

...wenn ich den Schlitten aus der Garage bekomme.


----------



## Oberaggi (7. Dezember 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...wenn ich den Schlitten aus der Garage bekomme.



Ich ziehe dich dann, die Spikes sind eingefahren, mal gespannt wie der Heimweg heute wird...


----------



## Klinger (7. Dezember 2012)

Möglicherweise mit dem Rad schneller als mit der Limousine.


----------



## k.wein (7. Dezember 2012)

Treffpunkt wie immer beim Bäcker ?
Gruß.
       Karsten


----------



## Oberaggi (7. Dezember 2012)

k.wein schrieb:


> Treffpunkt wie immer beim Bäcker ?
> Gruß.
> Karsten


Also für die Nikolaustour um 10h in Einöd.


----------



## k.wein (7. Dezember 2012)

Dann bin ich raus. Evtl. übernächsten Samstag.
Gruß.
        Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ist am Samstag jemand am Treffpunkt ?
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Schlammspritzer (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin leider immer noch erkältet.... ......


----------



## schmitt89 (22. Dezember 2012)

währe heut dabei . . zur info bin em julia sein freund !mfg


----------



## Oberaggi (22. Dezember 2012)

Bin heute raus, mache Montag ne Kurzbuxtour.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (22. Dezember 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> mache Montag ne Kurzbuxtour.



.. ich glaub` da fahr ich mit........musst nur das Tempo etwas anpassen...... wann issen Start...


----------



## Oberaggi (23. Dezember 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> .. ich glaub` da fahr ich mit........musst nur das Tempo etwas anpassen...... wann issen Start...


Am frühen Nachmittag, morgens stehen noch Erledigungen auf dem Programm.


----------



## Klinger (23. Dezember 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> .. ich glaub` da fahr ich mit........musst nur das Tempo etwas anpassen...... wann issen Start...



Das mit dem Tempo, ich glaube das schaffe ich nicht!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (23. Dezember 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Am frühen Nachmittag, morgens stehen noch Erledigungen auf dem Programm.



Also, wie immer, 1400 beim Bäcker??



Klinger schrieb:


> Das mit dem Tempo, ich glaube das schaffe ich nicht!!!



Du kannst dich ja auf der Anfahrt ein bisschen auspowern... dann klappt das schon...


----------



## k.wein (23. Dezember 2012)

Habt ihr den Termin auf Sonntag verlegt ?
War gestern alleine am Treffpunkt.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## vega970 (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Uhrenvergleich, bei mir ist es jetzt 15:20

Spass beiseite, ich fahre morgen RR, Abfahrt spätestens 12:00, 3 h gemütlich

Wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten.

Grüße vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (23. Dezember 2012)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Also, wie immer, 1400 beim Bäcker??


OK 



k.wein schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Termin auf Sonntag verlegt ?
> War gestern alleine am Treffpunkt.
> Gruß.
> Karsten


Nö, immer samstags 14h, aber manchmal ist halt keiner da 

Wobei doch einer hätte kommen wollen:


schmitt89 schrieb:


> währe heut dabei . .


----------



## vega970 (28. Dezember 2012)

unn, was geht, nochmal RR oder wer putzt mein MTB

Grüße vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (28. Dezember 2012)

... du brauchst dein MTB nicht putzen .... wir eh´ Morgen verspritzt... ... am Montag könnten wir ja (wie Heiligabend) wieder ne RR Tour drehen...


----------



## Oberaggi (28. Dezember 2012)

vega970 schrieb:


> unn, was geht, nochmal RR oder wer putzt mein MTB
> 
> Grüße vega970


Kaum reicht man ihm den kleinen Finger......

Damit der Herr Klinger auch noch mal mitfahren kann ist selbstverständlich biken angesagt. 

Da ich früh dahemm sein muss, müssen wir aber etwas flotter fahren. 

Montag dann zur Feier des Tages noch mal RR.


----------



## Longus90 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich und kutscher sind auch dabei.


----------



## k.wein (29. Dezember 2012)

Montag bin ich vermutlich dabei. Chef war gnädig. 
12:30 beim Bäcker.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## b-kutscher (31. Dezember 2012)

k.wein schrieb:


> montag bin ich vermutlich dabei. Chef war gnädig. :d
> 12:30 beim bäcker.
> Gruß.
> Karsten


froi!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (5. Januar 2013)

Wer issen Heut` (außer mir.) am Start....


----------



## vega970 (5. Januar 2013)

mit WAS, Wohin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (5. Januar 2013)

3-Königstour mit König Helmut, König Martin und mir um 13:00 chez les petits jardineurs.


----------



## k.wein (5. Januar 2013)

Ich komme um 14:00 zum Bäcker.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (5. Januar 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> 3-Königstour mit König Helmut, König Martin und mir um 13:00 chez les petits jardineurs.



König  Martin hat zu Beginn das Zepter etwas zu stark geschwungen, das hat ihn am
Ende die Krone gekostet.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (5. Januar 2013)

Schön schlammig war`s Heute..... Morgen wollte ich nochmal fahren... Treff 10:00 b.B. bis ca. 13:00 Uhr (gerne auch mit dem RR, wenn gewünscht). Kommt wer mit..


----------



## Oberaggi (6. Januar 2013)

Nächsten Samstag machen wir dann mal im Vereinshaus die ultimative Jahresplanung mit Trans-Vosges, Transalp und Ultrabike. 

Und hinterher könnte man noch firsch geduscht in die Sportsandmusicbar


----------



## Klinger (6. Januar 2013)

Manchmal hast Du richtig gute Ideen. Habe aber Bereitschaft, vielleicht übernimmt ja ein König?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. Januar 2013)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Nächsten Samstag machen wir dann mal im Vereinshaus die ultimative Jahresplanung mit Trans-Vosges, Transalp und Ultrabike.



.........nur an der Reihenfolge muss noch gefeilt werden...



Oberaggi schrieb:


> Und hinterher könnte man noch firsch geduscht in die Sportsandmusicbar



...geht leider bei mir und Lungus nicht.... Abends ist Essen und  mit der alten Clique geplant...


----------



## Schlammspritzer (12. Januar 2013)

Heut` noch jemand am Start....


----------



## Klinger (12. Januar 2013)

Ich wills versuchen.


----------



## Oberaggi (12. Januar 2013)

Habe schon genug Fango für diese Woche und terminlich hätte es eh nicht mehr gepasst. 
Terminbesprechung wird dann halt um eine Woche verschoben.
Der Herr Klinger macht aber dann erst mal Wellness im Mittelgebirge.


----------



## Longus90 (12. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei!!


----------



## Oberaggi (24. Januar 2013)

bikeatnight findet statt.
Welche Schlammspritzer kommen mit?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (24. Januar 2013)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> bikeatnight findet statt.
> Welche Schlammspritzer kommen mit?



Ich leider nicht... .. nach "Rücken" am Wochenende hann ich jetzt aach noch die Fregg....


----------



## Longus90 (26. Januar 2013)

Ich muss heute Abend beim KTV hinter der Theke stehen.Viel Spaß.


----------



## vega970 (26. Januar 2013)

mir ist es zu kalt und dunkel auch noch.


----------



## Oberaggi (26. Januar 2013)

vega970 schrieb:


> mir ist es zu kalt und dunkel auch noch.



Ist halt Winter, aber ne hellere [email protected] wird es nicht mehr geben. 
Hast doch auch ein schönes Traillicht, das ist ja extra dazu da um im Dunkeln zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (26. Januar 2013)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Hast doch auch ein schönes Traillicht



...und ne Heizung für die Bike-Schuhe.....


----------



## Klinger (26. Januar 2013)

... und einen neuen Kaminofen.


----------



## vega970 (27. Januar 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> ... und einen neuen Kaminofen.


----------



## Oberaggi (27. Januar 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> ... und einen neuen Kaminofen.


Was will ich mit nem Kaminofen, wenn's am Waldesrand einen Schwenker gibt.


----------



## Longus90 (2. Februar 2013)

Ist heute einer beim Treffpunkt?


----------



## vega970 (2. Februar 2013)

Hallo, 
entscheide ich kurzfristig, in den Wald fahre ich auf jeden Fall nicht. Eventuell Grundlage über den Rdaweg.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Oberaggi (2. Februar 2013)

Habe gerade schon ne kleine Tour mit Sohn gemacht.
Schönes Schlammspritzer Wetter. 

Die nächsten beiden WE bin ich dann im Schnee.
Also am 23.2. wieder, dann gewiss bei Kurzbux-Wetter.


----------



## Oberaggi (22. Februar 2013)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Also am 23.2. wieder, dann gewiss bei Kurzbux-Wetter.


Also das mit der Kurzbux muss ich mir noch gut überlegen.
Wer ist morgen dabei?
Falls keiner kommt, werde ich meiner Alternativsportart fröhnen.


----------



## vega970 (23. Februar 2013)

ich natürlich nicht, zu kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (2. März 2013)

Anmeld, nach langer Abstinenz .......... wer noch...


----------



## Klinger (2. März 2013)

Falls es gemächlich wird...


----------



## vega970 (2. März 2013)

gemächlich wäre ich dabei,              bis 17:00 wieder daheim

Ich weiß, Grundlagen und langsam,gemächlich sind bei der Truppe Fremdwörter.


----------



## Longus90 (2. März 2013)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Oberaggi (2. März 2013)

Ich kann nicht, muss noch mein Rad putzen und eine Kurzbux, die bis zum Knöchel geht, suchen. 

Aber vielleicht klappt's ja doch. 

17h dann Teamsitzung in O., habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Klinger (5. März 2013)

Generalversammlung
zur Abstimmung der Jahresaktivitäten
Termin: 8.3.2013 um 19:30 in O beim N (dort wo auch die Weihnachtsfeier stattfindet)
Teilnahme ist Pflicht, Frauen sind erlaubt wenn sie an den wichtigen Stellen schweigen!!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (5. März 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Generalversammlung
> zur Abstimmung der Jahresaktivitäten
> Termin: 8.3.2013 um 19:30 in O beim N (dort wo auch die Weihnachtsfeier stattfindet)
> Teilnahme ist Pflicht, Frauen sind erlaubt wenn sie an den wichtigen Stellen schweigen!!​


Das ist ja sozusagen diesen Freitag. Könnte klappen, wenn ich rechtzeitig vom Arbeitsweg zurück bin, habe da so ne lose Verabredung. 

Hat der N denn WiFi, dann könnte man etwas googeln (Unterkunft, Trails)


----------



## Schlammspritzer (5. März 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Generalversammlung
> zur Abstimmung der Jahresaktivitäten
> Termin: 8.3.2013 um 19:30 in O beim N (dort wo auch die Weihnachtsfeier stattfindet)
> Teilnahme ist Pflicht, Frauen sind erlaubt wenn sie an den wichtigen Stellen schweigen!!​



 Geht bei mir leider nicht da hab´ ich bereits zwei Termine die kollidieren. Den eine könnt Ihr sicher erraten , der andere ist eine Geburtstagsfeier


----------



## vega970 (5. März 2013)

Und nun 

1 Stunde früher reicht wohl nicht.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. März 2013)

vega970 schrieb:


> Und nun
> 
> 1 Stunde früher reicht wohl nicht.



Nee, wohl nicht.... meine Termine beginnen bereits ab 18:00 Uhr... Ihr könnt aber schon mal die passenden Termine für Euch abstimmeneigentlich bin ich ja ziemlich flexibel.. nur die Vogesen-Tour ging bei erst ab Juli..


----------



## Oberaggi (6. März 2013)

Nachdem wir am Samstag noch einen Ausflug  in die St. Ingberter Gletscherwelt gemacht haben und im Anschluss eine Schutzhütte aufsuchen konnten hat der Planungsrat folgende Rahmendaten evaluiert:
Tour de vosges am verlängerten Wochenende vor dem 1. Mai (Sa 27.4. - Mi 1.5.)
Stützpunkt in der Nähe von Geradmer, Munster, Grande Ballon irgendwo im Tal in einem schönen Hotel/Pension etc.
Tagestouren von dort aus.
Details dann beim nächsten Treffen (am Freitag?).


----------



## Longus90 (7. März 2013)

Kann leider am Freitag auch nicht kommen,bin eingeladen!;bier; (Der angegebene Termin würde bei mir gehen.


----------



## vega970 (9. März 2013)

Wenns Trocken bleibt bin ich heute dabei, allerdings ohne Pause.

*Erste Ergebnisse: *
Seid Ihr nur Männer kann ich Euch 2 x DZ als EZ anbieten
und das 4-Bettzimmer mit EZ-Betten für die anderen 3 Personen.

Seit voriger Saison biete ich nur noch Übernachtungen mit Frühstück und gemeinsames Abendessen an.
Pro Person/pro Tag Übern.Frühst.Abendessen 40 

Ohne Luxus!!

Sollten wir TUN!!

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Klinger (9. März 2013)

Wo?


----------



## vega970 (9. März 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wo?



im Hexenhaus


----------



## Schlammspritzer (9. März 2013)

vega970 schrieb:


> im Hexenhaus



...aber nur wenn da keine Hexe drin ist.........gibt´s da einen Link dazu..... (am besten per PN...... nicht das uns da noch Jemand zuvorkommt.....)

Wegen der EZ´s müssen wir aber noch einen "Schnarchwettbewerb" machen...

Ich fahr heut´auch aber diesmal mit Pause....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (10. März 2013)

neue Infos habt ihr per Mail ! Grüße H.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (10. März 2013)

vega970 schrieb:


> neue Infos habt ihr per Mail ! Grüße H.



...und hier noch (auch per Mail) eine sehr schöne Hütte zur Auswahl...


----------



## vega970 (10. März 2013)

Halloo, find ich ,

Hotelinfos sind auch unterwegs.

Das Beste an der Hütte ist die Geschirrspülmaschine.

Grüße H.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (10. März 2013)

vega970 schrieb:


> Das Beste an der Hütte ist die Geschirrspülmaschine.



.... und für mich das 2. WC......


----------



## vega970 (11. März 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hgbvkqsMIw"]GRAND BALLON AVRIL 2011 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Klinger (11. März 2013)

Ich glaube ich brauche noch neue Bremsbeläge!!!


----------



## vega970 (13. März 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/385257?page=2&in=set


----------



## Schlammspritzer (16. März 2013)

vega970 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/385257?page=2&in=set



... mal seh´n ob es im April auch so schön ist....... Die Hütte ist gebucht, der Vertrag ist unterwegs........ wann ist denn Meldeschluss für die "Wackelkandidaten"....

Heut´kann ich nachmittags nicht fahren.....dafür will ich bereits gegen 11:30 Uhr bis max 14:30 eine gemütliche Runde drehen....wenn sich jemand anschließen will: hier posten oder anrufen...


----------



## vega970 (16. März 2013)

Wackelkandidaten ??  die brauchen einen, der sich bereit erklärt Ihn in seinem Doppelbett aufzunehmen    ich habe doch hoffentlich ein Einzelzimmer

ich fahre heute von 14: - 17:00  mehr geht nicht.  plus die Nachspielzeit

Grüße H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Longus90 (16. März 2013)

Ich bin wie immer dabei.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (16. März 2013)

vega970 schrieb:


> ...ich habe doch hoffentlich ein Einzelzimmer




...aber natürlich... Du musst Dich nur bereit erklären den EZ - Zuschlag (z.B. täglich ein Frei -  für alle oder täglich Küchendienst oder täglich Brötchen holen........) zu leisten, dann können wir das jetzt schon festmachen..


----------



## vega970 (17. März 2013)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> ...aber natürlich... Du musst Dich nur bereit erklären den EZ - Zuschlag (z.B. täglich ein Frei -  für alle oder täglich Küchendienst oder täglich Brötchen holen........) zu leisten, dann können wir das jetzt schon festmachen..



ok, ich geh ins Doppelzimmer   nur Liegestuhl, kein Küche, keine Getränke ...


----------



## Oberaggi (17. März 2013)

Longus90 schrieb:


> Ich bin wie immer dabei.


Das "wie immer" bedarf dann wohl noch genauerer Erklärung. 
Wir haben dann halt noch gewartet und sind in kleiner Gruppe los.
Es war endlich noch mal richtiges Schlammspritzerwetter und in der EWH hatte man uns schon vermisst. 
Und neue Trails waren auch dabei. 



vega970 schrieb:


> ich fahre heute von 14: - 17:00  mehr geht nicht.  plus die Nachspielzeit


Und wo bist du gefahren, im Fitnesscenter????


----------



## Oberaggi (17. März 2013)

Ich glaube die Trails werden gerade noch mal eingepudert:
Hoheneck
Wenn wir kommen sieht's dann wahrscheinlich so aus:






Hier der ganze Bericht dazu.


----------



## vega970 (17. März 2013)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Das "wie immer" bedarf dann wohl noch genauerer Erklärung.
> Wir haben dann halt noch gewartet und sind in kleiner Gruppe los.
> Es war endlich noch mal richtiges Schlammspritzerwetter und in der EWH hatte man uns schon vermisst.
> Und neue Trails waren auch dabei.
> ...



Ich bin mit Longus um 14:00 Uhr gestartet, Flughafen Spinne, Stiefel,Hochscheid, Hütte Hassel, Seelbach heim

Außerdem wollte am Samstag einer die Welt retten, deshalb habe ich auf den nicht gewartet !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (17. März 2013)

Guckst du


----------



## Oberaggi (17. März 2013)

vega970 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Longus um 14:00 Uhr gestartet, Flughafen Spinne, Stiefel,Hochscheid, Hütte Hassel, Seelbach heim
> 
> Außerdem wollte am Samstag einer die Welt retten, deshalb habe ich auf den nicht gewartet !!


Das auf mich nicht gewartet wird ist ja klar, aber ich war ja nicht alleine. 
Und eigentlich warten wir immer fünf Minuten, da sich ja keiner an- und abmelden muss und gerade die mit weiterer Anreise es nicht immer ganz genau timen können.


----------



## Oberaggi (17. März 2013)

Quasi vor Haustüre zum warm fahren:
Col du Bonhomme
Und niemals über 20 %


----------



## Klinger (23. März 2013)

Ist heute jemand am Start?


----------



## Oberaggi (23. März 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ist heute jemand am Start?



Logisch.


----------



## Longus90 (23. März 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Klinger (24. März 2013)

Neuer Rekord bei der Rückreise


----------



## Longus90 (24. März 2013)

Rückenwind?


----------



## vega970 (31. März 2013)

Tach, 

morgen jemand auf Verdauungsrunde ??


----------



## Oberaggi (31. März 2013)

vega970 schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> morgen jemand auf Verdauungsrunde ??


Evtl., wenn der Husten weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (31. März 2013)

vega970 schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> morgen jemand auf Verdauungsrunde ??



...erst muss ich meinen "Osterhasen" noch aufessen....







...bin dann wohl erst nächste Woche wieder dabei...


----------



## Oberaggi (31. März 2013)

Wir starten morgen um 11h dahemm mit dem RR, falls sich noch jemand anschließen will.


----------



## vega970 (1. April 2013)

zum warmfahren

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bkomexikplgcdczf


----------



## Oberaggi (5. April 2013)

Wie sieht es morgen mit einer gemütlichen Tour für Wiedereinsteiger aus? 
Vielleicht ist ja das ganze V-Team am Start? 
Zur Einstimmung könnten wir ja mal nach Spichern fahren oder ist das Ziel das Ziel?


----------



## Klinger (5. April 2013)

Anmeld


----------



## Oberaggi (5. April 2013)

Hier auch noch der Link zur "offiziellen Schlammspritzer Android Tracking App.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (5. April 2013)

"Gemütliche Wiedereinsteigertour" und Spichern beißt sich ein wenig..... ich fahr erst mal am Sonntag (vermutlich mittags) alleine... da soll das Wetter (für den Wiedereinstieg) auch angenehmer sein.......


----------



## Cywalker (5. April 2013)

Bei mir klappt's morgen wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Falls doch, meld ich mich noch mal kurzfristig


----------



## Oberaggi (7. April 2013)

Nach der schönen Wiedereinstiegstour hat das Orga-Team mit Zweidrittelmehrheit aller Teilnehmer beschlossen, dass am kommenden Freitag um 19h in der inoffiziellen Vereinslokalität das ultimative Vorbereitungstreffen zu unserer legendären V-Tour stattfinden wird.
Alle Teilnehmer sind dazu verpflichtet zu kommen oder anderenfalls während unseres gemeinsamen Ausflugs zu schweigen. 
Weibsvolk darf auch anwesend sein, muss aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (7. April 2013)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Nach der schönen Wiedereinstiegstour hat das Orga-Team mit Zweidrittelmehrheit aller Teilnehmer beschlossen, dass am kommenden Freitag um 19h in der inoffiziellen Vereinslokalität das ultimative Vorbereitungstreffen zu unserer legendären V-Tour stattfinden wird.
> Alle Teilnehmer sind dazu verpflichtet zu kommen oder anderenfalls während unseres gemeinsamen Ausflugs zu schweigen.
> Weibsvolk darf auch anwesend sein, muss aber nicht.



Wo ist die inoffizielle Vereinslokalität, auf Anhieb fallen mir da 2-3 ein?
V-Tour mit V-Brake oder was?
... oder Küchendienst alternativ zum schweigen oder Küchendienst + schweigen??
Vielleicht könnte man für das Weibsvolk noch eine Alternativveranstaltung planen, z.B. eine Steinigung???


----------



## Oberaggi (7. April 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wo ist die inoffizielle Vereinslokalität, auf Anhieb fallen mir da 2-3 ein?


Die für in zivil ist in O. Wir sprachen gestern drüber, da hast du dich mit dem blauen WB aber ziemlich zugrdröhnt.


----------



## Cywalker (11. April 2013)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Alle Teilnehmer sind dazu verpflichtet zu kommen oder anderenfalls während unseres gemeinsamen Ausflugs zu schweigen.
> Weibsvolk darf auch anwesend sein, muss aber nicht.



Werde der Verpflichtung nachkommen.  
Zeitweise wird voraussichtlich auch mein Fräulein Schlammspritzer anwesend sein.


----------



## vega970 (13. April 2013)

Ich fahre heute nicht, morgen gegen 09:30 

Grüße
Vega970


----------



## Longus90 (13. April 2013)

Morgen um 9o ist Abfahrt mit dem RR beim Hermann.


----------



## Cywalker (19. April 2013)

Die Frage zum Wochenende: Morgen auf die Schlammspritzer-Trails oder Sonntag durch die Wälder von Schloss Karlsberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (19. April 2013)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Die Frage zum Wochenende: Morgen auf die Schlammspritzer-Trails oder Sonntag durch die Wälder von Schloss Karlsberg?



... ich fahr' (vorerst) *nur* morgen....


----------



## Oberaggi (19. April 2013)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Die Frage zum Wochenende: Morgen auf die Schlammspritzer-Trails


An Spichern habe ich auch schon gedacht...


----------



## Schlammspritzer (19. April 2013)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> An Spichern habe ich auch schon gedacht...



... da warst Du doch erst am Montag........ ich hab' da ein Beweisfoto....(sieht ungefähr so aus:        )


----------



## Cywalker (19. April 2013)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> An Spichern habe ich auch schon gedacht...



Jo, da hab ich mich die Woche zwar schon mal verspritzt  aber, das macht ja nix. Müsste morgen nur etwas früher nach Hause...aber, da würde sich die Richtung ja eh anbieten.  Wäre aber auch bei allen anderen Richtungen dabei.


----------



## Klinger (19. April 2013)

Ein ganz klares vielleicht, kann ich erst morgen endgültig entscheiden.


----------



## vega970 (21. April 2013)

Moin,

abwechslungsreiche Tour gestern. 

Ausdauerleistung.de      bestellt wird morgen früh

und noch ein Tipp für die Fahrer, günstig Tanken beim Super-U, kurz vor der Mautstelle.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (21. April 2013)

Schickst Du noch den Link für die Bestellung rund?


----------



## vega970 (21. April 2013)

steht doch oben, Ausdauerleistung.de


----------



## vega970 (3. Mai 2013)

Morgen gibt's bei der Feuerwehr 

Könnte man mal den Abschluss machen, falls einer fährt !

Grüße
Vega970


----------



## Cywalker (3. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (3. Mai 2013)

...ich auch........ist doch ein Pflichttermin.... wir müssen doch noch die Nebenkostenabrechnung der V-Tour machen.....


----------



## Klinger (4. Mai 2013)

Abmeld
Ich hoffe der Finanzminister halt mich auf dem Laufenden


----------



## HiMa83 (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo Jungs!

fährt am Pfingstsamstag jemand?

Grüße

M


----------



## Oberaggi (10. Mai 2013)

HiMa83 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!
> 
> fährt am Pfingstsamstag jemand?
> 
> ...


Gut möglich, aber ist ja noch sooooo lange hin.

Morgen bin ich dann mal weg, bei der wilden 13.


----------



## Cywalker (11. Mai 2013)

Ich kann Pfingstsamstag nicht...und heute leider auch nicht.


----------



## Oberaggi (17. Mai 2013)

Ich melde mich für morgen mal ab.
Ist mir zu warm.


----------



## Longus90 (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo Schlammspritzer,fährt am Sonntag einer die St. Ingberter RTF mit.


----------



## vega970 (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

was ich mache hängt vom Wetter ab, Saarschleife fahre ich schon mal nicht, trotz Voranmeldung.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Oberaggi (24. Mai 2013)

RTF am Sonntag defintiv nicht.

Ich schwanke noch zwischen normaler Runde am Samstag oder Nachrücker an der Saarschleife.
Der Wetterbericht spricht eher für Ersteres.
Wer wäre denn morgen am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cywalker (24. Mai 2013)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Wer wäre denn morgen am Start?



Ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Hab abends noch nen "Termin" im Ludwigspark.


----------



## Oberaggi (24. Mai 2013)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Hab abends noch nen "Termin" im Ludwigspark.


Lieber selber Schlamm spritzen, als beim Wühlen zusehen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (24. Mai 2013)

Bei der Wetterprognose favorisiere ich auch ganz klar den Samstag... .... man muss sich ja sein Material (und die alten Knochen) nicht mit aller Gewalt kaputt machen...


----------



## Oberaggi (24. Mai 2013)

Ich nutze das gute Wetter morgen im Garten und so und werde mit dem relativ Neu-Schlammspritzer in Orscholz starten.
Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechtes Material.


----------



## vega970 (25. Mai 2013)

Mich, "anerkanntes Weichei" mich kriegt keiner in den Wald 

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Klinger (25. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht Fähre ich morgen nach Spicheren.
Mit dem Kfz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (25. Mai 2013)

Neues Update für heute: "kleine" RR-Runde durch den Bliesgau. Start gegen 15:00 Uhr b.B.....


----------



## Schlammspritzer (30. Mai 2013)

Da wir am Samstag noch mit Röschens Dornen beschäftigt sind....., wollen Cywalker und ich am Sonntag in Oberbexbach starten (Start dort kurz vor 9:00 Uhr).... fährt sonst noch einer der Spritzer mit........ (Wetter soll ja passen.... ich hoffe es wird nicht zu trocken...)


----------



## Oberaggi (30. Mai 2013)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Da wir am Samstag noch mit Röschens Dornen beschäftigt sind....., wollen Cywalker und ich am Sonntag in Oberbexbach starten (Start dort kurz vor 9:00 Uhr).... fährt sonst noch einer der Spritzer mit........ (Wetter soll ja passen.... ich hoffe es wird nicht zu trocken...)



Ich wollte auch dort hin, fahre aber evtl. RR mit dem Junior.


----------



## Klinger (31. Mai 2013)

Technischer Defekt, fahre wohl ein bisschen Stadtrad oder Nr4


----------



## vega970 (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
fahre heute eine RR-Runde zur Trofeo.

Geplant Richtung Altheim, Hornbach, Contwig, Kirrberg dann nach HOM,
1-2  und dann heim.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (7. Juni 2013)

So, die Genehmigung für Sonntag ist durch... ...wollte so gegen 9:00 Uhr in Riegelsberg starten. Anreisen mit dem "Auto"...... Wer fährt'n alles mit.. eine Platz hätt' ich noch..

...nach dem 15.06. kann ich auch wieder Samstags....


----------



## vega970 (8. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre nur Samstag, also heute.

muss nur noch die Antriebsverschleißteile wechseln!!


----------



## Oberaggi (8. Juni 2013)

Start ist ja am Forsthaus Neuhaus.
Wenn nur wir beide starten könntest Du mich mitnehmen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (28. Juni 2013)

Wer fährt denn am Sonntag mit mir nach Mandern... ...einen könnte ich mitnehmen... 

Das Wetter sollte ja passen und noch ein  und  mit den Transalp-Kollegen wäre doch sicher die Reise wert...


----------



## Klinger (28. Juni 2013)

Unglücklicher Termin: Altstadtfest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (28. Juni 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Unglücklicher Termin: Altstadtfest



alles nur eine Frage des Timings... ... ich kann Dich auch abholen (liegt ja fast auf meiner Ruote)...und mit entsprechend Restalc im Blut ist der Downhill auch nicht so schwer....


----------



## Klinger (8. Juli 2013)

Ich will am So um 9:00 in Pütllingen starten. Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (9. Juli 2013)

ich war bereits angemeldet....hat sich ja jetzt wohl erledigt :-(...schade


----------



## Oberaggi (9. Juli 2013)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> ich war bereits angemeldet....hat sich ja jetzt wohl erledigt :-(...schade


----------



## Klinger (9. Juli 2013)

Abgesagt wegen fehlender Genehmigung.


----------



## Oberaggi (9. Juli 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Abgesagt wegen fehlender Genehmigung.



Ahjetztja.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (9. August 2013)

Wer issen Morgen (außer mir ) am Start


----------



## Klinger (9. August 2013)

Ich versuchs, jedoch frühzeitige Rückreise erforderlich.


----------



## Cywalker (9. August 2013)

Bei mir wäre es nochmal im Bereich des Möglichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (9. August 2013)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Bei mir wäre es nochmal im Bereich des Möglichen



Der Geist ist willig, doch das Fleisch ist schwach (oder so...)


----------



## Longus90 (9. August 2013)

Ich.


----------



## Cywalker (9. August 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Der Geist ist willig, doch das Fleisch ist schwach (oder so...)



So...oder anders rum halt.


----------



## HiMa83 (12. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

kommt am kommenden Samstag (17.08.) eine Tour zustande? Würde mich gerne anschließen.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Schlammspritzer (12. August 2013)

Cywalker schrieb:


> So...oder anders rum halt.



Schön daß der Körper den Geist besiegt hat....

Das war wirklich eine Hammer-Tour die Du da aus dem Ärmel gezaubert hast..... (Endlose Trails und reichlich hm). Das verlangt nach einer baldigen Wiederholung ...


  @Manuel: Ich denke schon das wir am Samstag fahren...ich hab`bisher nichts anderes geplant..


----------



## Klinger (12. August 2013)

Ich warte dann bei der Ente, der lahmen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiMa83 (12. August 2013)

Wo seid ihr denn da unterwegs gewesen? Endlose Trails? Das hört sich doch sehr gut an...
Samstag wie gehabt dann 14 Uhr beim Bäcker, nehm ich an!?!


----------



## vega970 (12. August 2013)

http://www.rf-homburg.de/index.php?...lp-im-bergzeitfahren&catid=1:aktuell&Itemid=2


was für die Rennfahrer


----------



## Schlammspritzer (13. August 2013)

HiMa83 schrieb:


> Samstag wie gehabt dann 14 Uhr beim Bäcker, nehm ich an!?!



Ja, stimmt....


----------



## Schlammspritzer (13. August 2013)

vega970 schrieb:


> http://www.rf-homburg.de/index.php?...lp-im-bergzeitfahren&catid=1:aktuell&Itemid=2
> 
> 
> was für die Rennfahrer



Sicher auch als Zuschauer interessant...


----------



## Cywalker (16. August 2013)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Das war wirklich eine Hammer-Tour die Du da aus dem Ärmel gezaubert hast..... (Endlose Trails und reichlich hm). Das verlangt nach einer baldigen Wiederholung ...


 
Danke, danke. War ja quasi einer meiner Hausrunden.  
Samstag bin ich noch mal mit Passiv-Sport beschäftigt. Evtl. schau ich mal kurz beim Treff vorbei...jetzt wo unser Coverboy noch mal mitfährt.  Wer hat's schon gesehen?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (18. August 2013)

Cywalker schrieb:


> jetzt wo unser Coverboy noch mal mitfährt.  Wer hat's schon gesehen?




 kannst Du mich / uns mal aufklären....


----------



## Cywalker (18. August 2013)

Jaaa. Da ist ein Bild von unserem  HiMa im aktuellen Flyer zur Ursapham Betriebsmeisterschaft in IGB. Schmückt ungemein.


----------



## schenkelsprenge (14. September 2013)

Hallo startet ihr Heute?!? Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt
genau in Ormesheim beim Tüllner oder in Ommersheim?! Danke für die Info und bis in 3h dann!


----------



## Klinger (14. September 2013)

Tüllner wäre iO. Bei dem Wetter bricht wohl wieder das bekennende Weichei durch: ich vermute da kommt heute keiner.


----------



## schenkelsprenge (14. September 2013)

Also ich würde gerade bei dem Wetter so 2h gerne durch den Schlamm spritzen! Ich werde um 14 Uhr da sein und ggf. alleine fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (14. September 2013)

Heute hätte ich Zeit für 2 h, aber bei dem Wetter gehe ich ins Fitness-Studio.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. September 2013)

schenkelsprenge schrieb:


> Also ich würde gerade bei dem Wetter so 2h gerne durch den Schlamm spritzen! Ich werde um 14 Uhr da sein und ggf. alleine fahren!



Der gute alte Schenkelsprenge..... schade das den noch keiner zu Gesicht bekommen hat......Heute war er (natürlich) auch nicht da  bin mal gespannt wer sich dahinter verbirgt      War heute trotz mäßiger Beteiligung eine spaßige kleine Runde mit extrem früher Einkehr auf der Assweiler Kerb


----------



## schenkelsprenge (14. September 2013)

Da ich hier nicht auf Zusagen gestoßen bin, bin ich in IGB mit dem RSC gefahren ;-)

Können aber gerne morgen ne Runde drehen!


----------



## schenkelsprenge (14. September 2013)

Wohne mittlerweile auch in Ormesheim also kein Phantom.......oder doch ;-)


----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. September 2013)

schenkelsprenge schrieb:


> Können aber gerne morgen ne Runde drehen!



Na dann OK , morgen um 10:00 beim Bäcker in O`heim... bin schon auf dich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen..... kommt noch wer von den Spritzern


----------



## Klinger (14. September 2013)

Ttreffen sich zwei Yetis im Himalaya...


----------



## schenkelsprenge (14. September 2013)

Ok 10 Uhr an der Bäckerei


----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. September 2013)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ttreffen sich zwei Yetis im Himalaya...



Wetten dass nur einer kommt....


----------



## Klinger (14. September 2013)

Wetten macht eigentlich nur Sinn wenn man unterschiedlicher Meinung ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schenkelsprenge (14. September 2013)

Also so langsam macht's echt Spaß und ich überlege ob ich das Phantom einfach aufrecht erhalten soll! Ihr könnt mich gerne auch abholen liegt quasi auf dem Weg! Zumindest wenn ihr von unten kommt! Ich grenze es mal ein......Grüße aus der Jakobstr und bis morgen um 10!


----------



## Oberaggi (14. September 2013)

Werde morgen eine familiäre RR Runde drehen.
Wenn ich rechtzeitig starte schaue ich mal bB vorbei.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. September 2013)

schenkelsprenge schrieb:


> Grüße aus der Jakobstr.



...welch ein Zufall, da hab' ich auch mal gewohnt...


----------



## schenkelsprenge (15. September 2013)

10:10 Uhr kein SCHLAMMSPRITZER beim Tüllner


----------



## schenkelsprenge (15. September 2013)

Habe dir per PN meine Telefonnummer geschickt
vielleicht kann man sich so mal verabreden, damit ich nicht immer auf die Pur fahren muss!

Danke Gruß Christoph


----------



## Schlammspritzer (15. September 2013)

schenkelsprenge schrieb:


> 10:10 Uhr kein SCHLAMMSPRITZER beim Tüllner



War 10:08 da, aber nix gesehen das nach Biker aussah...



schenkelsprenge schrieb:


> Habe dir per PN meine Telefonnummer geschickt



Wem hast Du die geschickt????  Bei mir ist nix angekommen...  Ich schlage vor Du unterlässt die Postings hier und kommst einfach mal zum Treff, oder Du lässt es ....einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-kutscher (23. September 2013)

Moin Leuts,
Wer will kann am Freitag bei mir vorbeischaun,feiere dann meinen Geburtstag
nach-würde mich echt freuen!!!
Gebt mir bitte hier oder anders bescheit damit ich mich richten kann...
Eurer verlorener Sohn
B-K


----------



## k.wein (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
besteht der Treffpunkt noch ?
14:00 beim Bäcker ?
Will Samstag evtl. kommen.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Oberaggi (31. Oktober 2013)

Sicher besteht er noch, aber ich werde am Samstag nicht dabei sein


----------



## Schlammspritzer (2. November 2013)

Longus und ich wollen heute fahren...


----------



## Oberaggi (2. November 2013)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Longus und ich wollen heute fahren...


Viel Spaß und gebt acht, dass ihr nicht weg fliegt.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (2. November 2013)

wir fahren jetzt doch erst morgen Vormittag ( 9:30 b. B.)


----------



## k.wein (2. November 2013)

Wenns etwas trockener ist, als heute, komme ich evtl.
Gruß.
       Karsten


----------



## Oberaggi (3. November 2013)

k.wein schrieb:


> Wenns etwas trockener ist, als heute, komme ich evtl.
> Gruß.
> Karsten


Ja wo warst Du denn, es war viel trockener als gestern? 
Wir haben extra bis kurz vor 10h gewartet (zufällig hat es da auch gerade wieder aufgehört zu regnen).


----------



## k.wein (3. November 2013)

Bin extra früh aufgestanden, bei uns war Land unter.
War um 10:30 halbwegs trocken ne Stunde laufen.
Evtl. dann nächsten Samstag.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## vega970 (9. November 2013)

Hallo 
habe kein Whatsapp und kein Smartphone,kann aber angerufen werden.

Nochwas, Herr Klinger und ich fahren Freitag am 11.07.2014 mit dem Rennrad nach Geradmer, Samstag ist Tour de France,  Sonntags heim!

Mitfahrer bitte melden, wegen Schlafgelegenheit.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (9. November 2013)

... er mit seinem Rennrad, ich mit einem Fahrrad!!!!


----------



## malben (13. November 2013)

moin, wann und wo trefft ihr euch Samstags??
Bin aus Blieskastel und suche den ein oder anderen Treff zum Mitbiken.


----------



## Oberaggi (13. November 2013)

malben schrieb:


> moin, wann und wo trefft ihr euch Samstags??
> Bin aus Blieskastel und suche den ein oder anderen Treff zum Mitbiken.


Um 14h in Ormesheim beim Bäcker (bzw. an der Haltestelle)


----------



## vega970 (14. November 2013)

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Klinger (25. September 2014)

Ich mache mir jetzt ernsthaft Gedanken ob ich das "regelmäßig" vielleicht doch falsch verstanden habe???
Urlaubszeit ist wohl vorbei, okay, es gibt zwei Langzeitverletzte, aber so eine kleine Runde sollte doch nochmal möglich sein.
Für die Langzeitverletzten: vielleicht könnte ja der eine krubeln, der andere guggen, wär doch mal was???


----------



## Schlammspritzer (25. September 2014)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...... es gibt zwei Langzeitverletzte.....


bisher gibt's erst Einen  (habe 7 Wochen Vorsprung..)
Bei mir dauert's sicher noch bis Anfang November..............aber ich könnte ja mal gucken kommen...wenn es was zu sehen gibt....


----------



## vega970 (1. Oktober 2014)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich mache mir jetzt ernsthaft Gedanken ob ich das "regelmäßig" vielleicht doch falsch verstanden habe???
> Urlaubszeit ist wohl vorbei, okay, es gibt zwei Langzeitverletzte, aber so eine kleine Runde sollte doch nochmal möglich sein.
> Für die Langzeitverletzten: vielleicht könnte ja der eine krubeln, der andere guggen, wär doch mal was???



Ich war schon so lange nicht mehr hier, blicke nicht mehr durch, bei MTB-News.

wir fahren am Samstag wieder, 14:00 Abfahrt wie immer, 17:00 -18:00 treffen mit den Nichtmitfahrer in der ewh und um 19:00 sind wir wieder zu Hause


----------



## Klinger (2. Oktober 2014)

Das schaffe ich dann aber nicht, das 19:00 zu Hause!!!
Sonnencreme nicht vergessen.


----------

